# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Подпишите петицию о Вайшнави-дикша-гуру

## Хари-канта д.д.

Подпишите петицию о Вайшнави-дикша-гуру!


Приблизительно 7 марта 2019 года или около того на собрании Джи-Би-Си будет решаться вопрос о разрешении женщинам-преданным давать посвящение в Гаудия-вайшнавскую традицию.

Вы можете поддержать этот вопрос, подписав петицию. 

Для подписи перейдите по ссылке https://www.ipetitions.com/petition/...iksa-in-iskcon


Справа есть поля, которые нужно заполнить латиницей:
1. Имя
2. Эл.почта
3. Ваши комментарии (на английском) - по желанию.


Для тех, кто не читает по английски, ниже мой перевод петиции:


"Дорогие преданные,
Пожалуйста, примите наши почтительные поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!


Когда Шрилу Прабхупаду спросили может ли женщина быть гуру, он ответил: "Да, но не много".


После 17-летних дебатов на эту тему, комитет Джи-Би-Си попросили позволить квалифицированным Вайшнави давать дикшу в ИСККОН вместе с некоторыми ограничениями.


Мы считаем, что это предложение должным образом отражает намерения Шрилы Прабхупады.


Некоторые искренние преданные выступают против этого предложения по местным соображениям и по другим причинам. Мы отмечаем, что даже при принятом предложении лидеры ИСККОН будут по-прежнему уполномочены выдвигать своих предпочтительных кандидатов на дикшу и разрешать или запрещать кому-либо, кого они выберут, проповедовать в своих регионах. 

Для немногих старших Вайшнави, которые могут подать заявку, и для ИСККОН в целом, мы приветствуем и поддерживаем это предложение как важный способ для комитета Джи-би-си выразить и сохранить любовь, поддержку и сострадание Шрилы Прабхупады к его 1500 духовным дочерям и бесчисленным духовным внучкам и для будущих поколений. Пожалуйста, проголосуйте за предложение комитета GBC.

Мы, нижеподписавшиеся…. (введите свою страну в разделе комментариев, пожалуйста).

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

А зачем нужны такого рода петиции???

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Раздел объявлений не для обсуждений. Читайте правила. Петицию не я начала, поэтому ответить ничего не могу. Ее начал один из членов Джи-Би-Си.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

«Итак, в этом Движении сознания Кришны церемония инициации, бракосочетания, получения священного шнура — всё, что мы проводим, всё это проводится строго в соответствии с шастрами. Такова суть». (Лекция на церемонии бракосочетания, Нью-Дели, 17 ноября 1971г.)

Пожалуйста, прежде чем подписывать такие петиции, почитайте противоположную точку зрения, например, тут https://vk.com/@sahadharmini-kritich...henskoi-dikshe




> Критический анализ предложения подкомитета Джи-Би-Си по вопросу инициирующих гуру-вайшнави. Суть предложения — разрешить женщинам ИСККОН давать первую инициацию. В данном документе доказана ошибочность данного предложения и его несоответствие гуру-садху-шастрам.
> ___________
> 
> 12 января 2019 г.
> 
> Д?модара Д?сa (БВКС)
> 
> Кришна-к?рти Д?сa ( БВКС)
> 
> ...


Пожалуйста, будьте осторожны, подписывая петицию - если будет принято решение о дикша гуру с женским телом, это может вызвать (не обязательно, конечно!) серьезные последствия для ИСККОН вплоть до раскола. Каждый подписавший будет нести ответственность за это решение, поэтому оно должно быть максимально осознанным.

----------


## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

Ладно молодые парни гуру. Но я себе представить не могу - допустим привлекательная девушка гуру. И у нее будут ученики мужчины. Вы представляете какое для них это испытание? Да они даже в глаза не смогут ей  прямо смотреть, не то, что слушать! подписывать не буду

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Речь идет о квалифицированных женщинах. Вряд ли молодая девушка обладает достаточной квалификацией для этого служения. Очевидно, что речь идет о взрослых женщинах, живущих в отречении. И посвящения они будут давать (если будут) только женщинам, которым проще обращаться к женщине-гуру, чем к саннйаси-гуру, к которому она по этикету даже подходить не может. Я понимаю, что есть разыне взгляды на эту проблему. Но не стоит считать членов Джи-Би-Си недальновиными людьми. Они прекрасно понимают о чем речь. Я не подписываю петицию и никого не агитирую. Просто пытаюсь объяснить, что этот вопрос тщательно рассматривался со всех сторон, прежде чем вынести его на голосование.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> женщинам, которым проще обращаться к женщине-гуру, чем к саннйаси-гуру, к которому она по этикету даже подходить не может.


Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху, примите мои поклоны. Спасибо за объяснение, оно имеет место быть в современном эмансипированном обществе. Но не лучше ли было бы, если эти члены Джи-Би-Си пытались продвигать более ведические методы решения таких проблем? Мне кажется, тут больше вопрос давления со стороны тех, у кого есть нереализованные амбиции, нежели чем самостоятельное тщательное продумывание членами Джи-Би-Си надуманной проблемы женщин. Я знаю много вайшнави, у которых гуру саньяси, у них такая мощная духовная жизнь, что позавидовать только можно мужчинам, которые якобы могут подойти к гуру и что-то там получить. Или, как писал Прабхупада, "побыть мухой на коленях царя и укусить его. Ничего больше" (вольная цитата).

У женщины, у которой гуру - саньяси, должен быть муж, у которого тот же гуру. И этот муж для неё и есть первый шикша гуру, который будет давать наставления, полученные от того же дикша гуру-саньяси. А если у женщины нет мужа и в перспективе не предвидится - она может пойти в женскую сангу вот к той самой инициированной вайшнави, которая получает наставления от своего мужа - и получать от неё наставления гуру. Это выглядит гораздо лучше, чем вот эта система женщин-гуру. И это работало веками, даже сейчас работает (если не ошибаюсь, на примере матушки Гаурачандрики, например).

----------


## Светлана )

> А если у женщины нет мужа и в перспективе не предвидится - она может пойти в женскую сангу вот к той самой инициированной вайшнави, которая получает наставления от своего мужа - и получать от неё наставления гуру.


 Это хорошо,конечно - до тех пор, пока она не готова получить дикшу, инициацию, она  получает от неё наставления. А потом-то как ей стать инициированной ученицей?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Мнение одного из учеников Прабхупады

https://www.facebook.com/anandagopik...8590489821546/

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху, примите мои поклоны. Спасибо за объяснение, оно имеет место быть в современном эмансипированном обществе. Но не лучше ли было бы, если эти члены Джи-Би-Си пытались продвигать более ведические методы решения таких проблем? Мне кажется, тут больше вопрос давления со стороны тех, у кого есть нереализованные амбиции, нежели чем самостоятельное тщательное продумывание членами Джи-Би-Си надуманной проблемы женщин. Я знаю много вайшнави, у которых гуру саньяси, у них такая мощная духовная жизнь, что позавидовать только можно мужчинам, которые якобы могут подойти к гуру и что-то там получить. Или, как писал Прабхупада, "побыть мухой на коленях царя и укусить его. Ничего больше" (вольная цитата).
> 
> У женщины, у которой гуру - саньяси, должен быть муж, у которого тот же гуру. И этот муж для неё и есть первый шикша гуру, который будет давать наставления, полученные от того же дикша гуру-саньяси. А если у женщины нет мужа и в перспективе не предвидится - она может пойти в женскую сангу вот к той самой инициированной вайшнави, которая получает наставления от своего мужа - и получать от неё наставления гуру. Это выглядит гораздо лучше, чем вот эта система женщин-гуру. И это работало веками, даже сейчас работает (если не ошибаюсь, на примере матушки Гаурачандрики, например).


Как я уже сказал, я не подписываю эту петицию и не являюсь рьяным сторонником женщин дикша-гуру. Я лишь ответил на реплику Ромашова Игоря Николаевича, который не читал документ, в котором говорилось про ограничения по возрасту (не младше 55 лет), но начал писать, что если женщина дикша-гуру будет молодой привлекательной девушкой, то это будет караул для ее учеников-мужчин. Это пример того, как сейчас многие люди участвуют в дискуссиях, не разобравшись в деталях этого документа. 

А что касается самой сути вопроса о гуру в ИСККОН, то если следовать шастрам, все вообще выглядит иначе. Вопрос про женщин дикша-гуру - это лишь малая часть большой проблемы гуру в ИСККОН. И я тоже вижу решение в следовании традиции, а не в изобретении нового. Где в шастрах написано, что организация должна утверждать пост гуру? В шастрах сказано, что у гуру есть две основные характеристики - шротриям брахма-ништхам - гуру должен хорошо знать шастры и утвердиться в духовной жизни, то есть, преодолеть анартхи. И даже в законах ИСККОН сказано, что любой член ИСККОН может принять любого другого члена ИСККОН в качестве дикша-гуру, даже из тех, кого нет в официальном списке. И позже этот потенциальный гуру может пройти процедуру авторизации. Однако на практике это закон практически не работает. Отношения гуру и ученика основаны на вдохновении ученика и квалификации гуру. Кто будет моим гуру, мое личное дело. Институалицация поста гуру, которая произошла у нас, не основана ни на каких шастрах. 

Очень хорошо по этому поводу написал один из дикша-гуру Крипамойа прабху. "Проблемы бы, наверное, не возникало, если бы преданный мог выступать в роли гуру только по отношению к своим ученикам и ни к кому иному. Но на практике правила в организации таковы, что гуру – это некий институционально закреплённый пост. В действительности, положение гуру не должно закрепляться в таком качестве, также как не может оно выступать в качестве какой-то особой социальной роли, в отличие от положения «санньяси», подразумевающего подобный статус. Я муж только для своей жены, и ни для кого больше. Определение «муж» используется только ею по отношению ко мне. Чтобы указать на меня, оно не используется больше никем. Кому-то может быть интересно узнать, что я - муж своей жены, но это отражение только наших с ней взаимоотношений, а не описание моего положения в социуме. С социальной точки зрения обо мне можно говорить как о «грихастхе» (семейном человеке), что отражает мою социальную роль в обществе по отношению к остальным его членам. В ИСККОН, однако, титул "гуру" превратился в социальное и институциональное обозначение. Признание роли гуру всем социумом ведёт к неправомерному расширению значимости роли. Так роль, значимая только для обучающихся, преобразуется в ступень социальной иерархии - то, чем она быть не должна. Это приводит к утверждениям-тавтологиям, например: «Пожалуйста, приходите к нам на фестиваль Сознания Кришны, будет много гуру и санньяси». Как будто есть две различные категории Вайшнавов, и одна группа выше другой". Весь текст статьи находится здесь: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=19304

И потому, если приводить систему отношений гуру-ученик в ИСККОН в соответствие с шастрами и традицией, то не может быть никаких публичных обсуждений на тему, быть женщинам дикша-гуру или нет. Организация должна дать преданным образование, кто такой гуру, каковы его качества, какие качества должны быть у ученика. Дальше ученик уже решает сам, кто будет его гуру и НЕСЕТ САМ ПОЛНУЮ ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ ЗА СВОЙ ВЫБОР, а не организация. Так же как перед вступлением в брак нам объясняют принципы семейной жизни, но мужа и жену каждый выбирает сам. Иначе получается, что все общество должно решать, кому на ком жениться или выходить замуж. В организации должен быть порядок, но излишняя бюрократизация духовных моментов, в частности вмешательство в выбор ученика... это явно не соответствует никаким шастрам и никакой традиции. Если какая-то молодая женщина хочет принять в качестве дикша-гуру старшую и опытную преданную, которая имеет соответствующие качества, то это ее выбор, и почему все общество должно обсуждать правомерность этого поступка? Но, к сожалению, это происходит потому, что в ИСККОН произошла институализация гуру и теперь гуру стал общественным статусом. В шастрах нет упоминаний о том, что гуру - это какой-то социальный статус. Есть 4 варны и 4 ашрама. Все. Гуру - это духовная квалификация, а не общественный статус. Гуру является гуру ТОЛЬКО для своих учеников. Для остальных он представитель своего ашрама. Гуру для всего ИСККОН у нас только Шрила Прабхупада. 
Извините за офф-топ, но тема женщин дикша-гуру - это часть другой большой проблемы, и потому не может рассматриваться отдельно от нее.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Это хорошо,конечно - до тех пор, пока она не готова получить дикшу, инициацию, она  получает от неё наставления. А потом-то как ей стать инициированной ученицей?


Я говорил об уже инициированных матаджи. У нее есть гуру, и она получает его наставления из лекций + личные наставления от других старших матаджи (которые получают наставления от мужа, который напрямую спрашивает гуру). На самом деле, все мы так получаем наставления от гуру (частные от старших преданных, которые с ним общаются лично, а общие из лекций). Кто из мужчин в наше время общается с гуру напрямую, если у него десяток тысяч учеников? Это редкость. Так что даже тут никакой дискриминации нет.

Инициация проходит как обычно, с этим никаких проблем нет, вы разве не видели церемонию?

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Враджендра Кумар Прабху, спасибо за развернутый ответ. Познавательно, заставило задуматься.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Харе Кришна
Мои поклоны всем

Если женщина вайшнави высокого уровня, то почему ей не стать гуру?
Это реализация как раз сути нашего учения, что любой может стать вайшнавом. 
Какая разница?
Другой момент что в женском теле чуть сложнее стать Вайшнавом. Но если это удалось, то это надо делать, давать возможность быть гуру.
Социальные условности это не про ИСККОН и вайшнавизм.

Другой вопрос что квалификацию определить кто должен? 
И этот момент он общий, что мужчины, что женщины, без разницы. 

И тут самый лучший вариант реализован в ИСККОН, хотя он несовершенен. В этом мире совершенство это конечная остановка. А у нас процесс.
Каждый не может стать гуру ИСККОН, иначе будет анархия, авторитетность упадёт в пол, организация деградирует. Поэтому дикша гуру это некий статус, а также шикшу может давать любой. Должна быть авторитетность, это обусловленный момент, но в этом мире так надо. Мы не можем совершенные высшие идеи наложить на этот несовершенный мир.
С чисто духовной точки зрения это не правильно, назначать гуру советом GBC, гуру это самоочевидная вещь, но с точки зрения организации это необходимо.

Что касается духовной стороны, то в рамках этой системы организации есть все возможности, несмотря на несовершенства.
Разве нет гуру? Их много, выбирайте любого. 
Даётся право выбора, никого не навязывают. 
Стать гуру ИСККОН это не только ответственность перед учениками своими, но и перед ИСККОН. Так как он представляет всё движение в обществе. Поэтому это невольно становится статусом. 
Муж только для жены. Но гуру он для всех. Муж категория обусловленная, гуру нет. Он даёт дикшу, шикшу для всех желающих. 
При этом гуру становятся разного уровня вайшнавы в ИСККОН. 
В этом тоже есть минусы и плюсы.
Либерализм даёт больше возможностей, но страдает перфекционизм.
Наша зрелость может проявиться в понимании что это делается во благо.
Потому что возможности не сужаются, а увеличиваются.

Тут выход в общей хорошей шикше. Например, Враджендра Кумар прабху делает эту шикшу для всех и уровень мышления поднимается у всех.
Вот это очень важная работа, общее просвещение. 

Тоже самое с вайшнави-гуру, возможности увеличатся, но надо заниматься общим просвещением.

Вот этот либерализм в формах, на мой взгляд, оправдан. А вот либерализм в нашей философии нет. Так мы сможем распространить философию широко.

Мои поклоны.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Раз уж администрация форума решила оставить обсуждения в этой теме, то я напишу тоже пару слов, чтобы прояснить кое-что. По комментариям этого поста в соц-сетях я заметила, что некоторые восприняли это как то, что я прошу проголосовать, чтобы мне что-то разрешили. Возможно, комментарий про молодых девушек-гуру тоже в мою сторону был. Смешно  :smilies:  Раскрою страшную тайну, что я на эту роль не претендую и не планирую. Мне бы со своей личной духовной практикой разобраться. Искренне НЕ считаю себя квалифицированной для такой роли и совершенно не представляю когда возможно достигну такой квалификации. Я себя хорошо знаю и все свои тараканы. 
Еще 10 лет назад на эту роль выдвигали двух учениц Шрилы Прабхупады. Сейчас даже не знаю кого будут выдвигать на эту роль. 
И по правде. Я НЕ ДУМАЮ, ЧТО ДАЖЕ СОБРАВШАЯ БОЛЬШОЕ КОЛИЧЕСТВО ПОДПИСЕЙ, ЭТА ПЕТИЦИЯ ЗАСТАВИТ дЖИ-бИ-сИ ПРИНЯТЬ КАКОЕ-ТО РЕШЕНИЕ, ЕСЛИ ОНИ НЕ ЗАХОТЯТ. 
Так что можно расслабиться  :smilies: 

Ну и раз тут уже давали ссылки на обсуждения можно это или нет с цитатами из священных писаний, то выложу и я слова Шрилы прабхупады на эту тему.

Интервью с профессором О’Конеллом, Мотилалом и Шиварамом 
18 июня 1976, Торонто 
Профессор О’Конелл: Это возможно, Свамиджи, для женщины стать гуру в цепи ученической преемственности? 
Прабхупада: Да, Джахнавидеви была женой Нитьянанды. Она стала. Если она способна достичь высшего совершенства жизни, тогда почему это невозможно стать гуру? Но не так много. На самом деле тот, кто достиг совершенства, она может стать гуру. Но мужчина или женщина, пока не достигнет совершенства… Еи кришнататтва-веттисеи гуру хайа (ЧЧ, Мадхйа 8.128) Квалификация гуру в том, что он должен быть полностью осведомлен в науке о Кришне. Тогда он или она могут стать гуру. Еи кришнататтва-веттисеи гуру хайа. (Пауза) В нашем материальном мире существует ли какой-то запрет в том, что женщина не может стать профессором? Если она квалифицирована, она может стать профессором. Что здесь плохого? Она должна быть квалифицирована. Таково положение. Таким же образом, если женщина понимает сознание Кришны совершенным образом, она может стать гуру.

Лекция на Шри Вьяса-пудже, Лондон, 22 августа 1973 
…Итак, я надеюсь, что все вы мужчины и женщины, парни и девушки, станете духовными учителями и будете следовать этому принципу. Духовный учитель просто, искренне следует принципам и обращается к широкой публике. Тогда вы сразу же станете любимцем Кришны.

Письмо Хамсадуте, 3 января 1969 
Я хочу, чтобы все мои духовные сыновья и дочери получили (унаследовали) этот титул Бхактиведанта, чтобы таким образом трансцендентный семейный диплом передавался через поколения. Те, кто обладают титутом Бхактиведанта будут допущены инициировать учеников. Может быть к 1975 году все мои ученики будут допущены инициировать и увеличивать количество поколений. Это моя программа.

«Чайтанья Чаритамрита», Ади-лила 11.8, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады: 
«Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур пишет в своей «Анубхашйе»: «Вирабхадра Госаи являлся сыном Шри Нитьянанды Прабху и учеником Шри Джахнави-деви. Его матерью была Васудха. В «Гаура-ганнодеша-диппике» (67) Он упоминается как реаинкарнация Кширодакашаи Вишну. Поэтому Вирабхадра Госаи не отличен от Шри Кришна Чайтаньи Махапрабху».

Женщины, которые являются чистыми преданными, становятся путешествующими торговками, распространяющими Святое Имя среди других женщин, но они не могут давать Имя мужчинам. Однако, в зависимости от времени, места и обстоятельств, с огромным вниманием и осторожностью взрослые женщины могут распространять Имя среди мужчин. Не считая старых женщин или очень маленьких девочек, мужчинам-проповедникам следует избегать разговоров с женщинами. 
(Бхактивинода Тхакур, Шри Шри Годрума Калпатави, часть 2)

И в ведическом обществе в целом и конкретно в Гаудия-вайшнавизме были примеры женщин-дикша-гуру. Дикшу давали Джахнави, супруга Нитьянанды прабху; Сита Тхакурани, жена Адвайты Ачарьи; Хемалата Тхакурани; Кришнаприя Тхакурани; Гангамата Госвамини. В линии парампары Бхактивинода Тхакура есть еще 3 женщины-дикша-гуру. Поэтому утверждения будто вводится что-то новое не соответствуют истории.

----------


## Kala Hari das

Харе Кришна! В это противостояние петиций втягиваются старшие преданные! ( Это не здоровая тенденция! Рассылки идут в чаты учеников, рассылают их матаджи. Когда спрашиваешь зачем, переводят стрелки, говорят это они первые начали, детский сад! (  https://vk.com/video-127268787_456239190
ещё одно мнение против https://www.facebook.com/anandagopik...42JX2KESkBBfUg

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Если женщина вайшнави высокого уровня, то почему ей не стать гуру?
> Это реализация как раз сути нашего учения, что любой может стать вайшнавом.


Вы жонглируете понятиями в соседних предложениях. Действительно, любой может стать вайшнавом, но не любой - дикша гуру. Почему бы женщине не стать гуру, в самом деле? Продолжение: почему бы не "что угодно на свете, что мы можем выдумать"?

Мы основываем свои утверждения на гуру-садху-шастрах, а не задаем вопросы "почему бы нет?". Потому что в шастрах написано.

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады к Ш?р?мад-Бхагаватам 4.12.32



> Дикша-гуру Дхрувы Махараджи (духовным учителем, дающим посвящение) был Нарада Муни, но первым, кто объяснил ему, как добиться благосклонности Верховной Личности Бога, была его мать, Сунити. И шикша-гуру, и дикша-гуру обязаны указывать ученику истинный путь, а ученику надлежит следовать наставлениям своего учителя. Согласно шастрам, между шикша-гуру и дикша-гуру нет никакой разницы, и, как правило, шикша-гуру впоследствии становится дикша-гуру. Но Сунити, будучи женщиной и матерью Дхрувы Махараджи, не могла стать его дикша-гуру.


Будучи женщиной, она не могла стать дикша-гуру. Это пишет Прабхупада в одной из книг, что важнее наставлений в личных письмах или интерьвью, например. Это основное, на что следует ориентироваться. Есть исключения, и Прабхупада допускает, что женщина может стать дикша-гуру, но это очень большая редкость. Не стандартное постоянное явление, как предлагают внедрить авторы петиции.

И я еще раз повторю, в самой сути этих 17-тилетних споров кроется огромное противоречие и даже недостаток. Вы же не думаете, что авторы проекта внезапно собрались как-то вечером и решили "вот есть вайшнави, которую было бы хорошо сделать гуру против закона шастр"? Эти петиции и обсуждения - результат давления самих женщин, желающих стать гуру. И вот как только у них появилась эта амбиция, эти вайшнави немедленно потеряли квалификацию быть гуру. Точно так же огромное количество матаджи сейчас распространяет и поддерживает вот эту идею, просто потому что им это очень импонирует, тешит ложное эго.

Шрила Прабхупада, беседа, 20 апреля 1977 года, 7 месяцев до ухода:



> Наша миссия – служить, бхакта-вишеша, и жить с преданными. А не занимать место гуру. Это глупо, очень опасно. Тогда всё будет испорчено. 
> Как только ты становишься амбициозным занять место гуру – гурушу нара-матих. Это материальная болезнь.

----------


## Kala Hari das

https://youtu.be/pDCwf6ZuRq8
 4.12.32: Комментарий Прабхупады

 "Дикша-гуру Дхрувы Махараджи (духовным учителем, дающим посвящение) был Нарада Муни, но первым, кто объяснил ему, как добиться благосклонности Верховной Личности Бога, была его мать, Сунити. И шикша-гуру, и дикша-гуру обязаны указывать ученику истинный путь, а ученику надлежит следовать наставлениям своего учителя. Согласно шастрам, между шикша-гуру и дикша-гуру нет никакой разницы, и, как правило, шикша-гуру впоследствии становится дикша-гуру. Но Сунити, будучи женщиной и матерью Дхрувы Махараджи, не могла стать его дикша-гуру". Это жено фобия?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Харе Кришна! В это противостояние петиций втягиваются старшие преданные! ( Это не здоровая тенденция! Рассылки идут в чаты учеников, рассылают их матаджи. Когда спрашиваешь зачем, переводят стрелки, говорят это они первые начали, детский сад! (  https://vk.com/video-127268787_456239190
> ещё одно мнение против https://www.facebook.com/anandagopik...42JX2KESkBBfUg


Позиция Враджендра Кумара прабху, высказанная тут, представляется очень сбалансированной - вопрос действительно не в том, чтобы подписывать эту петицию или наоборот ей противостоять, а в том чтобы привести функционирование отношений гуру-ученик в полное соответствие с шастрой. Но вряд ли многие это услышат, поймут и оценят - что уже заметно по некоторым комментариям в теме. Поэтому начинается бодание тех, кто "за" и "против"...

----------


## Yudzhesh

> Вы жонглируете понятиями в соседних предложениях. Действительно, любой может стать вайшнавом, но не любой - дикша гуру. Почему бы женщине не стать гуру, в самом деле? Продолжение: почему бы не "что угодно на свете, что мы можем выдумать"?
> 
> Мы основываем свои утверждения на гуру-садху-шастрах, а не задаем вопросы "почему бы нет?". Потому что в шастрах написано.
> 
> Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады к Ш?р?мад-Бхагаватам 4.12.32
> 
> 
> Будучи женщиной, она не могла стать дикша-гуру. Это пишет Прабхупада в одной из книг, что важнее наставлений в личных письмах или интерьвью, например. Это основное, на что следует ориентироваться. Есть исключения, и Прабхупада допускает, что женщина может стать дикша-гуру, но это очень большая редкость. Не стандартное постоянное явление, как предлагают внедрить авторы петиции.
> 
> ...


Вайшнав высокого уровня может быть гуру. Именно об этом речь, не любой вайшнав.

Мотивация дело крайне сложное и запутанное, я бы не брался судить эти вещи.

Что касается запрета и шастр, то в связи с временем и обстоятельствами слова Ачарьи это и есть шастры.
Потому что Ачарья представитель Кришны.

Лично я затронул лишь вопрос в целом, что женщина может быть гуру, это понятно. Но технически есть сложности как это реализовать, об этом я тоже сказал. Но это общий уже вопрос.

Не нужно спорить, на  мой взгляд. Это что материальное, эти вещи, нужното мирно дружелюбно общаться, по-моему, не откланяясь от сути.

Не вижу смысла в продолжении дискуссии. Петиции это всё вторично.

Шримати Радхарини главный учитель всех учителей. Другое дело что материальный мир это другое, но если женщина Вайшнави, то вопросов нет.

Я предлагаю более спокойно общаться.

----------


## Андрон

> Вопрос про женщин дикша-гуру - это лишь малая часть большой проблемы гуру в ИСККОН.
> Институалицация поста гуру, которая произошла у нас, не основана ни на каких шастрах.


Полностью поддерживаю Ваше расширенное видение проблемы и подход к ее решению!
Но, на мой взгляд, всё, что Вы описали, уже работает в ИСККОН в виде Шикши.
А в чём Вы видите роль именно Дикши, и нужна ли она вообще?
Ведь Дикша - это всегда в какой-то степени институализация!
Насколько я понимаю, Прабхупада был против централизации и институализации, он говорил, 
что инициация - лишь формальность, а истинная Дикша - это принятие и следование учению.
Может быть тогда и считать Шрилу Прабхупаду единственным Дикша-Гуру для всего ИСККОН?

----------


## Светлана )

> Это хорошо,конечно - до тех пор, пока она не готова получить дикшу, инициацию, она  получает от неё наставления. А потом-то как ей стать инициированной ученицей?





> Я говорил об уже инициированных матаджи. У нее есть гуру, и она получает его наставления...





> А если у женщины нет мужа и в перспективе не предвидится - она может пойти в женскую сангу вот к той самой инициированной вайшнави, которая получает наставления от своего мужа - и получать от неё наставления гуру. Это выглядит гораздо лучше, чем вот эта система женщин-гуру. ...


 А чем именно хуже, если достойная матаджи, у которой есть соответствующие качества, станет гуру для других матаджи-учениц?

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> А чем именно хуже, если достойная матаджи, у которой есть соответствующие качества, станет гуру для других матаджи-учениц?


Например, есть транскрипт лекции по ШБ1.25.20 (30 ноября 1973, Лос-Анжелес) (оригинал тут https://vedabase.io/en/library/transcripts/731130sbla/):




> Абалева. Абала, другое название женщины. Также как если кто-то нападает на женщину… Любой молодой человек , когда ему исполняется 16 лет, он может напасть на любую женщину. Но женщина, даже если ей 16 лет, или 18 лет, или 20 лет, она сразу же становится жертвой. Поэтому абалева. Даже если женщина старше по возрасту, тем не менее, она не может защититься. Поэтому женщинам необходима защита. Женщинам необходима защита. Согласно ведической культуре, у женщин нет независимости, потому что они не могут сохранять свою независимость. Это невозможно. 16-ти летний парень может безопасно отправиться по всему миру, но 16-ти летняя девушка не может. Это не возможно. По природе они слабы. Поэтому им необходима защита. И до тех пор, пока она не достигнет юности, её защищает отец. Как только она достигает юности, её отдают молодому человеку, её мужу, чтобы он давал защиту. И в пожилом возрасте, её защищают старшие сыновья. Такова ведическая культура. У них есть три стадии жизни: детство, молодость, и старость… Потому что они слабы. В западных странах, женщинам дают свободу, как мужчине, но это не естественно. Не естественно. Поэтому эти бедные души используются другой частью. В этом состоит большой недостаток западного общества.
> 
> Но ведическая культура отличается от этого. Женщине не дают свободу. И обычно один мужчина женится на одной жене. Такова ведическая культура. Также как Кришна. У Кришны было 16 108 жен. Это разрешается. Кришна был Верховной Личностью Бога. Он мог поддерживать… почему 16? 16 миллионов жен. Для Него это не сложно. Но даже обычный человек, особенно кшатрий, обычно они женились больше чем на одной жене. До сих пор. Нет только жена, но одна жена, когда принцесса выходила замуж, и вместе с ней, сотни, двести служанок, они шли к царю. Также как Васудева женился на Деваки, несколько сотен служанок были выданы вместе с ней. Итак женщина… Заключение таково, что женщины слабы. Их необходимо защищать. С ними нельзя плохо обращаться. Также как отец защищает детей. Это не означает плохое обращение. Нет даже вопроса этого. Но защита. Иначе, абалева, они могут стать жертвой любого человека, могущественного, потому что мужчина более сильный.


Такова ведическая культура. Как уже писали выше, никто никому не мешает пойти к любой матушке и получить от нее наставление. Но давать официальную возможность женщине (в ведическом понимании) занимать какой-то ответственный пост (президент храма, гуру и т.д.) - это противоречит писаниям и тысячелетней мудрости поколений. Как может душа в слабом женском теле дать защиту другим слабым женщинам? Это возможно, но это невероятная редкость, это не вопрос обсуждаемого конвеера. Для всех душ бОльшим благом является принятие тяжеловесного осознавшего себя гуру-мужчины, который даст полную защиту и прибежище.

Вопрос в том, насколько принятие решения о женщинах дикша-гуру увеличит сознание Кришны в умах матадж и насколько они будут склонны следовать ведической культуре, а не продолжать привносить феминистические (отвергнутые Прабхупадой) идеи из западного мира и развивать их в обществе СК? Вам было больно читать вышенаписанную выдержку из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады? Насколько больнее будет воспринимать такое женщинам-вайшнави и вести себя соответственно ведической культуре после того, как если предлагаемое отклонение будут узаконено официально? Сколько женщин начнет с упорством стремиться к цели стать гуру, и что с ними будет потом (сравните с судьбой женщин-карьеристок - даже в материальном мире они страдают очень сильно)?

----------


## Светлана )

> Например, есть транскрипт лекции по ШБ1.25.20 (30 ноября 1973, Лос-Анжелес) (оригинал тут https://vedabase.io/en/library/transcripts/731130sbla/):
>  Вам было больно читать вышенаписанную выдержку из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады?


Мне было радостно. Женщина под защитой, это вечный закон и прекрасно во все времена. 



> Но давать официальную возможность женщине (в ведическом понимании) занимать какой-то ответственный пост (президент храма, гуру и т.д.) - это противоречит писаниям и тысячелетней мудрости поколений.





> ...слова Шрилы прабхупады на эту тему.
> 
> Интервью с профессором О’Конеллом, Мотилалом и Шиварамом 
> 18 июня 1976, Торонто 
> Профессор О’Конелл: Это возможно, Свамиджи, для женщины стать гуру в цепи ученической преемственности? 
> Прабхупада: Да, Джахнавидеви была женой Нитьянанды. Она стала.* Если она способна достичь высшего совершенства жизни, тогда почему это невозможно стать гуру? Но не так много. На самом деле тот, кто достиг совершенства, она может стать гуру.* Но мужчина или женщина, пока не достигнет совершенства… Еи кришнататтва-веттисеи гуру хайа (ЧЧ, Мадхйа 8.128) Квалификация гуру в том, что он должен быть полностью осведомлен в науке о Кришне. Тогда он или она могут стать гуру. Еи кришнататтва-веттисеи гуру хайа. (Пауза) В нашем материальном мире существует ли какой-то запрет в том, что женщина не может стать профессором? Если она квалифицирована, она может стать профессором. Что здесь плохого? Она должна быть квалифицирована. Таково положение. Таким же образом, если женщина понимает сознание Кришны совершенным образом, она может стать гуру.
> 
> Лекция на Шри Вьяса-пудже, Лондон, 22 августа 1973 
> …Итак, я надеюсь, что все вы *мужчины и женщины, парни и девушки*, станете духовными учителями и будете следовать этому принципу. Духовный учитель просто, искренне следует принципам и обращается к широкой публике. Тогда вы сразу же станете любимцем Кришны.
> ...

----------


## Светлана )

> Сколько женщин начнет с упорством стремиться к цели стать гуру, и что с ними будет потом (сравните с судьбой женщин-карьеристок - даже в материальном мире они страдают очень сильно)?


В той же степени обусловленность в материальном мире и у мужчин, и у женщин.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Один момент по теме если можно ещё скажу из своего опыта.
На пути к практике вайшнавизма в более чистом виде, я учился у очень многих учителей, в том числе не из нашей традиции и культуры.
Среди них были две женщины. Обе они обладают тонким виденьем. Они говорили вещи про меня, которое можно было только увидеть, их нельзя придумать или угадать. Обе они мне сильно помогли. Одна из них сказала, что это очень благоприятно иметь учителя противоположного пола. Это не так авторитетно возможно, но часть истины в этом есть, возможно. Они смотрели меня в тонком плане, и говорили как развиваться, на что делать акцент. Давали дополнительные инструменты для решения моих вопросов. Обе они были старше меня на порядок, и их помощь была уникальна. Хотя, у меня были и учителя мужчины, в том числе вайшнавы, и есть, но то что дали эти женщины учителя другие не могли дать.
Никаких у меня лично проблем с общением с ними не было.
Эти примеры не подходят напрямую к нашему вопросу, но с точки зрения возможностей женщин напрямую связано. Правда я долго искал и из множества реальных нашел единицы, кто реально мог помочь. Но они есть. Возможности женского тела в чём то даже превосходят мужские. 
Однако, устойчивость разума, защищённость от отклонений это слабая сторона женской психики. Если женщина глубоко утвердилась в практической позиции и может себя контролировать, то она уже переросла женские недостатки, в каком-то смысле. 

Да и время сейчас такое, что женщины часто более разумные чем некоторые мужчины. Это и по форуму нашему видно.
И по обществу. Поэтому эмансипация это следствие разложения мужчин, а не лишь амбиции женщин.

Поэтому чтобы защитить женщин нужно стать достойными мужчинами-вайшнавами. Тогда женщины подчинятся, а иначе, насилием вопрос не решить.

Жизнь, культура это живой процесс. Нельзя отключать разум и быть приверженцем голой идеи, без здравого смысла.

Спасибо.
Харе Кришна.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Полностью поддерживаю Ваше расширенное видение проблемы и подход к ее решению!
> Но, на мой взгляд, всё, что Вы описали, уже работает в ИСККОН в виде Шикши.
> А в чём Вы видите роль именно Дикши, и нужна ли она вообще?


Необходимость дикши предписана шастрами. Поэтому ее необходимость не обсуждается. Другое дело, что существует несколько уровней понимания этого термина. Хорошо это все объяснил Бхану Свами в прошлом году на лекции в Маяпуре для лидеров.
Щрила Прабхупада сделал несколько утверждений по поводу дикши, показывая, что диапазон понимания этого термина очень широкий. В самом общем виде он говорил, что посвящение - это принятие послания в сердце и жизнь в соответствии с ним. Так же он говорил, что многие люди "получат инициацию, читая мои книги". Можно сказать, что это инициация в самом широком смысле, как вдохновение и внутренние принятие. Но также он говорил и о необходимости принятия дикши как официального ритуала у конкретной личности, с произнесением обетов и получением духовного имени и мантры от гуру. 




> Ведь Дикша - это всегда в какой-то степени институализация!


Если это отношение между учеником и организацией, то "да". Если это отношение между учителем и учеником, то не обязательно.




> Насколько я понимаю, Прабхупада был против централизации и институализации, он говорил, 
> что инициация - лишь формальность, а истинная Дикша - это принятие и следование учению.


Он много чего говорил по этому поводу. Ответ смотрите выше.




> Может быть тогда и считать Шрилу Прабхупаду единственным Дикша-Гуру для всего ИСККОН?


Сторонники ритвик-вады предлагают такое решение. Но это лишь кажущееся решение, т.к. не только ученик принимает дикша-гуру, но и дикша-гуру принимает ученика. И как мы узнаем, что Шрила Прабхупада согласился принять этого ученика? Ведь гуру имеет право и отказать ученику. А так получается, что мы навязываем Шриле Прабхупаде всех подряд. Гуру должен осознанно принять ученика. Это возможно только в личном контакете. Гуру должен иметь право исправить ученика, сделать замечание, дать совет. Это все возможно только при живом гуру.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, Враджендра Кумар прабху. Интересно, если 


> ... в законах ИСККОН сказано, что любой член ИСККОН может принять любого другого члена ИСККОН в качестве дикша-гуру, даже из тех, кого нет в официальном списке. И позже этот потенциальный гуру может пройти процедуру авторизации. Однако на практике это закон практически не работает.


, то почему все-таки эта практика не работает? Что мешает: Сложность процедуры авторизации? или Сложность управления GBC всеми гуру и учениками? Или то, что это вообще противоречит принципам организации ИСККОН, как институту?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, Враджендра Кумар прабху. Интересно, если , то почему все-таки эта практика не работает? Что мешает: Сложность процедуры авторизации? или Сложность управления GBC всеми гуру и учениками? Или то, что это вообще противоречит принципам организации ИСККОН, как институту?


Я не уверен на 100%, никаких объяснений по этому поводу Джи-Би-Си не дает. Но есть ощущение, что они, с одной стороны, понимают неизбежность этого, а, с другой стороны, внутренне пока не готовы к этому и бояться потерять контроль над ситуацией.

----------


## Андрон

В качестве поздравления всех женщин с 8м Марта:
"*Может ли женщина достичь просветления?*" - красивый ответ:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> В качестве поздравления всех женщин с 8м Марта:
> "*Может ли женщина достичь просветления?*" - красивый ответ:


Спасибо! Да, красивый ответ. И так же само ответил в свое время Шрила Прабхупада.

Из лекции Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, 20.09.2013, на фестивале «Бхакти-сангама»:

"Есть хороший эпизод, который рассказывает Говинда даси. Когда Шрила Прабхупада впервые заболел в Америке, у него был сильный сердечный приступ. Преданные сняли для него дом на Стилсон Бич. И в этом доме на Стилсон Бич за ним ухаживали в основном трое: Гаурасундар, Говинда даси и Киртанананда тогда еще брахмачари. И все знают кто такие брахмачари, особенно по отношению к женщинам. Он постоянно доводил несчастную Говинда даси. Он все время говорил: «Ты женщина, ты женщина, сиди там в углу и не рыпайся. Для тебя никакого духовного прогресса быть не может».

В конце концов бедная Говинда даси не выдержала, она подошла к Шриле Прабхупаде и очень смиренно спросила у него: «Шрила Прабхупада, а правда, что женщины не могут духовно прогрессировать?» И естественно она надеялась на отрицательный ответ. Естественно она думала, что Шрила Прабхупада скажет ей: «Нет, конечно, женщины могут духовно прогрессировать». Именно поэтому она обратилась к нему за защитой. Каково же было ее удивление, когда Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Да, правда». Но он сразу же оговорился: «До тех пор пока ты считаешь себя женщиной, о каком духовном прогрессе может идти речь?»  И это факт. То же самое относится к мужчинам. До тех пор пока мы считаем себя мужчинами, ни о каком духовном прогрессе не может идти речь".

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

"Равные права мужчин и женщин возможны только в бхакти-йоге. Ни в какой другой системе йоги это невозможно". 
(Беседа в комнате, 27 декабря 1976 г., Бомбей)

https://vaniquotes.org/wiki/Women,_i...o_other_system

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Книга "Хотел ли Шрила Прабхупада, чтобы были женщины-дикша-гуру?" (Составитель Каунтея прабху АЧБСП) на английском для скачивания - https://sites.google.com/site/eyeofthestormbooks/ 
Для всех, кого интересует эта тема. В книге собраны основные аргументы за и против этой идеи. Но конечно же с момента ее издания в 2013 году появилось еще много аргументов из Сканда-пураны, ОМС-пураны, от Ошо, Кришнамурти и т.д. и т.п...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Книга "Хотел ли Шрила Прабхупада, чтобы были женщины-дикша-гуру?" (Составитель Каунтея прабху АЧБСП) на английском для скачивания - https://sites.google.com/site/eyeofthestormbooks/ 
> Для всех, кого интересует эта тема. В книге собраны основные аргументы за и против этой идеи. Но конечно же с момента ее издания в 2013 году появилось еще много аргументов из Сканда-пураны, ОМС-пураны, от Ошо, Кришнамурти и т.д. и т.п...


Кришнамурти, Ошо и пр. - достойно представляю авторитетные мнения в решении этого вопроса... :stena:

----------


## Светлана )

Выше процитированных Матаджи Хари Кантой слов Шрилы Прабхупады достаточно. Это самое авторитетное мнение для вайшнавов.

----------


## Андрон

> "Равные права мужчин и женщин возможны только в бхакти-йоге"


С точки зрения Бога и Духа и по отношению к Ним - мужчина и женщина, безусловно, равны как души.
По отношению к Шикше это равенство уже реализовано в ИСККОН - женщины уже читают лекции.
Но в теме речь идет о Дикше - формальном и официальном посвящении в Парампару, в ИСККОН.
И тут реально попахивает расколом! Даже на форуме чувствуется сильная полярность мнений!
С интересом наблюдаю - кто же победит - Бог или Религия? Или удастся найти компромисс?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Кришнамурти, Ошо и пр. - достойно представляю авторитетные мнения в решении этого вопроса...


Похоже мой юмор не поняли. Я имела ввиду аргументы против этой идеи, которые достают откуда угодно, лишь бы они подтверждали их точку зрения. 
ОМС-пурана - Одна-матаджи-сказала-прамана  :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Исторические примеры женщин дикша-гуру в Гаудия-сампрадае* 

(Из отчета комитета по шастрам Джи-Би-Си. Тему исследовали: Сухотра Свами, Гопипаранадхана прабху, Друтакарма дас, Мукунда Датта дас, Пурначандра дас, Девамрита дас) 
*
Сита Тхакурани — супруга Адвайты прабху* 

Как говорится в «Према Виласе» (гл.24) Нитьянанды Даса, Сита Тхакурани дала дикшу (кришна-мантру) двум ее служанкам: Нандини и Джангали. Их сварупа на Вайкунтхе - хорошо известные привратники Джайя и Виджайя (Гаура-ганнодеша-дипика, текст 89). Их ученичество у Ситадеви, а также другие удивительные факты подтверждаются в хорошо известном и уважаемом сборнике, названном «Гаудиа Вайшнава Абхидхана» и «Сита Чаритра» Локанатхи даса. 
*
Джахнави Тхакурани — супруга Нитьянанды прабху* 

Джахнави Тхакурани была одной из величайших лидеров нашей традиции второго поколения. Вирабхадра и Рамачандра, сыновья (родной и приемный соответственно) Нитьянанды прабху, были самыми известными из ее инициированных последователей. Шрила Бхактисидханта Сарасвати Тхакур пишет в своей «Анубхашье»: "Вирабхадра Госани был сыном Шрилы Нитьянанды прабху и учеником Джахнави Деви". (Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Ади лила, 11.8) 

Супруга Ядунанданы Ачарьи, Лакшми была скромной и смиренной женщиной. У нее было две прекрасные дочери Шримати и Нараяни. При покровительстве Шри Ишвари (Джахнави) эти две девушки стали счастливыми супругами Вирачандры прабху. В день свадьбы Ядунандана принял инициацию от Вирачандры, а Шри Джахнава с радостью приняла Шримати и Нараяни своими ученицами. (Бхакти Ратнакара, гл.13) 

Она также упомянута как дикша-гуру в «Гаудиа Вайшнава Абхидхана» (стр. 1246-47) и в «Према Виласа» Нитьянанды Даса (главы 15 и 20). 

*Хемалата Тхакурани, старшая дочь Шриниваса Ачарьи 
*
Хемалата Тхакурани, современница Джахнави Деви, была одной из ведущих лидеров вайшнавов в ее время. Среди ее учеников особенно известен Ядунандана, автор Карнананды (см. Карнананда гл. 2-3 и введение к Кришна Карнамрита Самбидананда Даса). У нее также был своенравный ученик Рупа Ковираджа. (Гаудиа Вайшнава Абхидхана, стр.1422) 

Теперь опишем учеников Шри Хемалаты. Шри Шувала Чандра Тхакур и его племянник Шри Гокула Чакраварти были ее учениками. Шри Радхаваллава Тхакур из деревни Мандала, Шри Валлава Дас из семьи Госвами, Шри Ядунандава Вайдуя Дас из деревни Малихати, все они были учениками Шри Ишвари. Канурама Чакраварти и два его слуги Дарпанаяна и Чанди, Рамакарана Марху Мишвас и Радха Канта Вайдья были также учениками Хемалаты. Джагадиша Кавираджа и его последователь, брат Радхаваллабха Кавираджа, были инициированы Хемалатой. (Карнананда, гл.2, последний параграф). 

«Однажды мой духовный учитель, Шри Хемалата, показала мне величие Рамачандры. Я должен описать другой эпизод, который я услышал от моего гуру Шри Ишвара Хемалаты» (Карнананда, гл.3). 

*Гауранга Прийя Деви — вторая жена и ученица Шриниваса Ачарьи (Гаудиа Вайшнава Абхидхана, стр.1224) 
*
Она была из семьи брахмана Чакраварти и ее отцом был Рагхунатха Чакраварти, житель западного Гопалапура. 

Она инициировала большое количество учеников, одним из которых был Гуручарана Дас. В соответствии с ее наставлениями он написал книгу «Премамрита», которая основывалась на «Према Виласе». (Гаудиа Вайшнава Абхидхана, стр.1203) 

Первая жена Шриниваса Ачарьи Шримати Ишвари Тхакурани была очень набожной, Гауранга Прийя, его вторая жена также обладала возвышенными качествами преданного. Со временем многие люди стали последователями Шриниваса ачарьи и его жен. (Карнананда, гл.2) 

*Гангамата Госвамини 
*
Гангамата Госвамини ученица Харидаса Пандита Госвами, последовательница Говиндаджи, упомянута в Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрите. Царь Мукундадева из Джаганатха Пури и большое число последователей господа Джаганатхи получили от нее дикшу. Она также была красноречивым проповедником и объясняла «Шримад-Бхагаватам» большим собраниям людей. То, что она принимала учеников подтверждается в «Гаудиа Вайшнава Абхидхан» (стр. 1197-98) и нынешним Махантой Гангамата Госвамини Матха в Пури, Баларамой дас Госвами. 

(Пер. с англ.: Панфилова Екатерина. Специально для сайта "Вайшнави")

----------


## Aryan

> *Исторические примеры женщин дикша-гуру в Гаудия-сампрадае* 
> 
> (Из отчета комитета по шастрам Джи-Би-Си. Тему исследовали: Сухотра Свами, Гопипаранадхана прабху, Друтакарма дас, Мукунда Датта дас, Пурначандра дас, Девамрита дас) 
> *
> Сита Тхакурани — супруга Адвайты прабху* 
> 
> Как говорится в «Према Виласе» (гл.24) Нитьянанды Даса, Сита Тхакурани дала дикшу (кришна-мантру) двум ее служанкам: Нандини и Джангали. Их сварупа на Вайкунтхе - хорошо известные привратники Джайя и Виджайя (Гаура-ганнодеша-дипика, текст 89).


Бедные Джая и Виджая, вроде их на 3 рождения в мат.мир отправили, и завершающими должны были стать Джагай и Мадхай?

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

«ФЕМИНИЗМ — ЭТО АНАРТХА» (Интервью с Гита Говиндой матаджи. Часть 1)
https://vk.com/@sahadharmini-feminizm

Она ответила на разные вопросы: о том, могут ли женщины быть дикша-гуру, что такое феминизм, чем западные женщины отличаются от индийских, нужно ли служить «падшему» мужу и могут ли женщины проповедовать стри-дхарму.

Очень мудрая матаджи, видит всё так, как есть. Вот таким матушкам я готов в ноги упасть.




> И потом, мужчины не могут находиться под руководством женщины. Даже если они позволяют такое, в тайне они на самом деле пытаются наслаждаться этими женщинами. Что происходит в современном обществе? Мужчины позволяют женщинам быть везде, но на самом деле они ими наслаждаются, используют их. Если женщина это понимает, она будет как можно меньше появляться на публике.





> Так много историй целомудренных женщин! Целомудренная женщина очень могущественна. Она может вызвать дождь. Если она в гневе, она может сжечь весь город. Лучше стать целомудренной женщиной и покорить весь мир, чем становиться дикша-гуру. Стать дикша-гуру – это принесет тебе конец. Даже если ты хочешь стать прославленной, стань целомудренной.





> Лучше идти в этом направлении, чем соревноваться с мужчинами. Мы не можем... Может быть, у нас много академического знания, но женщинам не рекомендуется становиться дикша-гуру. Для этого нужна квалификация. Например, женщина три дня каждый месяц осквернена. Что мы будем делать эти три дня? Чтобы заниматься преданным служением, нужно всегда быть чистым. Скажем, мы стали дикша-гуру. И посетителям говорят: «Гуру недоступен три дня». Странно выглядит, правда? И все узнают, что у тебя эти самые три дня… Это нехорошая идея и в практическом смысле.





> Я видела лидеров-проповедниц по всему миру. Они разведены, и они проповедуют. Как можно делать это после развода? У тебя нет права сидеть на вьясасане и проповедовать! Если ты вдова, можно, прощаем. Но ты не живешь с мужем, у тебя нет права сидеть на вьясасане и проповедовать. Есть такое качество — терпение. Если у тебя нет терпения, как можно проповедовать? Значит, ты не квалифицирована. Как ты можешь сидеть на вьясасане и давать класс? У тебя нет терпения. Только глупые люди будут следовать за тобой. Одно из качеств гуру — терпение. Если ты не можешь терпеть своего непреданного-мужа, у тебя нет терпения, ты не можешь проповедовать.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> «ФЕМИНИЗМ — ЭТО АНАРТХА» (Интервью с Гита Говиндой матаджи. Часть 1)
> https://vk.com/@sahadharmini-feminizm
> 
> Она ответила на разные вопросы: о том, могут ли женщины быть дикша-гуру, что такое феминизм, чем западные женщины отличаются от индийских, нужно ли служить «падшему» мужу и могут ли женщины проповедовать стри-дхарму.
> 
> Очень мудрая матаджи, видит всё так, как есть. Вот таким матушкам я готов в ноги упасть.


"Феминизм - это анартха" - пополнение в списке анартх? А чувство мужского превосходства - не анартха по этой логике? При всем уважении, ни капли мудрости не уловил. Одни сплошные личные "реализации". Одна женщина с негодованием вещает о том, что другая женщина не должна вещать. Хоть плачь, хоть смейся. Особенно смешно про "три дня недоступности" для женщин после 55 лет и мужчин-учеников у женщин-учителей. Похоже, что комментаторы так и не познакомились с документом Джи-Би-Си. И опять же весь сыр-бор из-за того, что гуру - это статус в ИСККОН. Шла бы речь о квалификации, а не об элитном статусе, и о личном выборе и ответственности ученика, все было бы по-другому.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Они просто завидуют тем великолепным отношениям, которые есть у старшей матаджи с ее ученицами (сами на такое не способны). Понятно ведь, кого эта матаджи критикует  :smilies:  А всем им все равно, кому какое дело, действительно?  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Когда дело касается постижения Кришны и осознания себя - все бюрократические правила испаряются, за ненадобностью. 
Пробужденные благодаря общению с гуру души сияют, и это главное. 
А непонимающим это "завистникам" что остается? ну конечно... впечатлять неофитов своими начальными "реализациями".

___________________

Я посмотрела по ссылке, про автора этой заметки, Шримати Гита Говинду д.д.*, ученицу E.C.Бхакти Викаши Свами. 

Она моложе меня, и пришла в ИСККОН позже меня. Она пишет очень простые вещи, для самых начинающих. Она сама начинающая по отношению к ученицам Шрилы Прабхупады и, по этикету, она не может вообще так писать в их сторону. Она в грихастха-ашраме, они по меньшей мере в ванапрастха-ашраме. Она не упоминает имен, но понятно, что старшие ученицы ШП путешествуют по миру, в том числе по Индии и, бывает, что руководство храмов приглашает их читать лекции в индийских храмах, и это ее обеспокоило. То есть дело не в зависти, а скорее в отсутствии у нее того духовного опыта, который есть у учениц Шрилы Прабхупады.

_______________________

_* Ее неправильно называют в статье "Гита Говинда матаджи" - это не по Вайшнавскому этикету. Шрила Прабхупада и Гаудия-Вайшнавы вообще так не обращаются к матаджи. Еще не все читали мое исследование на эту тему. Они должны следовать примеру Sastric Advisory Comission of GBC, а не распространять выдуманные кем-то сектанские обращения._ 




Отмечу, что кроме сайта Шримати Хари-канты д.д., в русскоязычном пространстве появился сайт "Сахадхармини". 
Они вещают на одни и те же темы, но немного под разными углами. 

Возможно, ученицам ШП придется прояснять этот момент с руководством индийских храмов и отказываться читать лекции у них, если это до такой степени беспокоит "индийских старших матаджи". Но явно, что не дело неофитов - принимать чью-то сторону. По этикету, неофиты не должны принимать ничью сторону в таких ситуациях.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Удалены сообщения, нарушающие правила форума.

3.7.13.	Пустословие, многословие, осуждения, раздражительность, грубость, язвительность, неуважительное отношение к собеседнику.

----------


## Kala Hari das

Харе Кришна! 
"Супруга Ядунанданы Ачарьи, Лакшми была скромной и смиренной женщиной. У нее было две прекрасные дочери Шримати и Нараяни. При покровительстве Шри Ишвари (Джахнави) эти две девушки стали счастливыми супругами Вирачандры прабху. В день свадьбы Ядунандана принял инициацию от Вирачандры, а Шри Джахнава с радостью приняла Шримати и Нараяни своими ученицами. (Бхакти Ратнакара, гл.13)" 
https://m.facebook.com/groups/165090...94649&sfnsn=mo это ответ Прабхупады о равенстве полов( к Дикше наверное не имеет отношения). Выше идет речь о двоеженстве (может тоже стать флагом и примером для некоторых традиционалов!))

----------


## Светлана )

> Харе Кришна! 
> "Супруга Ядунанданы Ачарьи, Лакшми была скромной и смиренной женщиной. У нее было две прекрасные дочери Шримати и Нараяни. При покровительстве Шри Ишвари (Джахнави) эти две девушки стали счастливыми супругами Вирачандры прабху. В день свадьбы Ядунандана принял инициацию от Вирачандры, а Шри Джахнава с радостью приняла Шримати и Нараяни своими ученицами. (Бхакти Ратнакара, гл.13)" 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/165090...94649&sfnsn=mo это ответ Прабхупады о равенстве полов( к Дикше наверное не имеет отношения). Выше идет речь о двоеженстве (может тоже стать флагом и примером для некоторых традиционалов!))


Такое сравнение было бы некорректно. Прабхупада запретил многожёнство в наше время: люди и нравы сейчас другие, нежели в ведические времена.

 «Я получил твое письмо о полигамии и понял, что она должна быть строго запрещена в нашем Обществе. Если этого не сделать, воцарится хаос, поскольку то, что было возможным в системе чистой ведической культуры, невозможно в нашем обществе».
 (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Карандхаре, 10 февраля 1973 г.).

- «Посоветовавшись с различными членами Джи-Би-Си, я пришел к заключению, что полигамия в нашем Обществе должна быть строго запрещена».
 (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Рупануге, 14 февраля 1973 г.).

 А про дикшу и женщин как раз много его цитат в этой теме, матаджи Хари Канта их привела не зря. Чтобы никто не приписывал Прабхупаде свои идеи.

----------


## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

Не делайте из меня козла отпущения. Вот мол не разобрался, на самом деле только женщин гуру женщина будет принимать. Это не имеет значения. Мой мессадж в том, что раз подняли этот вопрос, то это лишь вопрос времени. Кали юга только вперед идет. Время назад не идет. Сейчас продавят, что гуру женщины принимают женщин. Пройдет n лет (вставьте сами сколько пожелаете хоть 10 хоть 1000), Кали продвинется вперед, проголосуют, ну не с первой может попытки, но так или иначе в конечном итоге добьются что и мужчин начнут принимать в ученики. Это все лишь вопрос времени. То, что там вверху тычут примерами женщин гуру в прошлом. Это смешно. Идет просто манипуляция. Да, были примеры. А теперь давайте посмотрим статистику. Сколько на всех мужчин их было в прошлом. И каковы планы и ожидания женщин сейчас? Их план чтобы массово это все пошло. Их вовсе не устроит вот это единичное. Главное продавить вопрос и они продавят, будьте в этом уверены. А потом тихим сапом пачками пойдет все это дело в массы. Понесется душа в рай и так и должно быть ибо Кали юга. Там все это описано-что девочек будет больше рождаться, это уже все имеем. что все будет вверх ногами т.е.женщины рулить, а мужччины потеряют силу. Мы просто это все наблюдаем и спорить об этом нет смысла. Это лишь констатация фактов, да это происходит и бороться с этим и не нужно. Ведь вопрос не только в женщинах, но и в том, что сами мужчины слабеют, а свято место пусто не бывает, так что баланс сил никто не отменял. Просто одни будут отстраняться от этого, а другие смотреть в рот женщинам и идти у них на поводу.

----------


## Светлана )

> Сейчас продавят, что гуру женщины принимают женщин. Пройдет n лет (вставьте сами сколько пожелаете хоть 10 хоть 1000), Кали продвинется вперед, проголосуют, ну не с первой может попытки, но так или иначе в конечном итоге добьются что и мужчин начнут принимать в ученики. Это все лишь вопрос времени. То, что там вверху тычут примерами женщин гуру в прошлом. Это смешно. Идет просто манипуляция. Да, были примеры. А теперь давайте посмотрим статистику. Сколько на всех мужчин их было в прошлом. И каковы планы и ожидания женщин сейчас? Их план чтобы массово это все пошло. Их вовсе не устроит вот это единичное.


 Выше были приведены указания Прабхупады по этому вопросу, надеюсь, именно мнение Прабхупады будет определять политику ИСККОН сейчас и в будущем...

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Выше были приведены указания Прабхупады по этому вопросу, надеюсь, именно мнение Прабхупады будет определять политику ИСККОН сейчас и в будущем...


Мнения Прабхупады по многим вопросам были очень нектарными. И про то, что все его ученики должны стать гуру (можно как угодно это интерпретировать), и вот про вайшнави-гуру. Это всё трансцендентное видение чистого преданного и его мечты. Такие же мечты были у Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, хотя после его ухода всё просто жесточайше развалилось.

По факту Шрила Прабхупада никого из своих очень возвышенных учениц (имена назвать, сами знаете?) гуру не сделал, в GBC не ввел и на должности не поставил. Он сделал революционные изменения (женщины брахманы), но не пошел дальше.

Мечтать и желать - дело одно, а вводить это в ранг закона - дело другое, это дело ачарьи-основателя. Стал бы Шрила Прабхупада делать гуру из феминисток, вышедших из западного полуразваленного ИСККОН? Что-то я очень сомневаюсь. Ну, разве что если бы она на стол залезла и ему долго сверху вниз объяснила всё - тут вопросов нет, получилось бы.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Можно успокоиться, т.к. заседания Джи-Би-Си закончились вчера и они отложили этот документ до следующей встречи.

----------


## Светлана )

> Мнения Прабхупады по многим вопросам были очень нектарными. И про то, что все его ученики должны стать гуру (можно как угодно это интерпретировать), и вот про вайшнави-гуру. Это всё трансцендентное видение чистого преданного и его мечты. Такие же мечты были у Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, хотя после его ухода всё просто жесточайше развалилось.


 Ваше право, конечно, не доверять указаниям и мнению Шрилы Прабхупады и Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, хотя ИСККОН, движение проповеди, новое для того времени, которое они начали - существует и развивается. И никто не говорил делать гуру из феминисток, это что-то не о том.
 Мы все души, независимо от телесных признаков и если какая-нибудь *достойная по своим качествам* старшая матаджи - гуру мата, ( в полном соответствии с мнением Шрилы Прабхупады)  будет давать наставления и посвящение *другим матаджи* в ИСККОН,  это не феминизм.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> И никто не говорил делать гуру из феминисток, это что-то не о том.


Все, кого я вижу активным в информационном пространстве (от учениц Прабхупады до создателей подобных тем и опросов) - феминистки. Они движущая сила этого нового явления.




> Мы все души, независимо от телесных признаков и если какая-нибудь *достойная по своим качествам* старшая матаджи - гуру мата, (в полном соответствии с мнением Шрилы Прабхупады)  будет давать наставления и посвящение *другим матаджи* в ИСККОН,  это не феминизм.


Мы все души, обусловленные телом. Я был на лекциях старших американских матаджи в Москве - сбивчивая речь, эмоции, общее ощущение слабости и незащищенности (именно из-за внешнего вида). Гуру = тяжелый, Прабхупада был тяжелый, Бхакти Чайтанья Свами тяжелый, остальные тоже. Матаджи не такие, у них нет этого.

Если мы все души, почему во Вриндаване насилуют 80-тилетних белых матадж, которые в Сознании Кришны, но не защищенные никаким мужчиной? Кто-нибудь слышал об изнасиловании престарелого гуру-мужчины? Поэтому идея законодательно поднять наверх матадж в виде гуру.. очень плохая идея. Особенно при таком количестве народа, который против. Что будет с матаджи-гуру, когда на какой-нибудь лекции её закидают тухлыми яйцами (это просто предположение, упаси Боже принимать за призыв к действию - я, наоборот, посоветовал бы охрану приставлять)? Что будет с её сознанием и сознанием её официальных учениц (и учеников, такие потом тоже появятся, продавят инициативу), когда твоего гуру всё время шпыняют? На "тяжелого" гуру-мужчину такое никак не повлияет, поэтому шастры и говорят, что женщины не могут быть гуру. Это может быть исключением, но не правилом.

Вы пишите "наставления и посвящение другим матаджи" - кто мешает принять официальную инициацию у гуру-мужчины и получать наставления у такой старшей матаджи? Никто, все так и делают. Зачем тогда так сильно нарушать традиции и продвигать идею гуру-женщин против мнения писаний? Ответ только один - ради статуса самого по себе.

Во многих течениях есть гуру-мать, даже у какого-нибудь Ауробиндо жена давала (или дает, не знаю, жива ли) всем наставления и пишет книги - но исключительно в тени гуру. Во всех традициях есть гуру-мужчина и старшая матаджи, дающая наставления, но не становящаяся гуру сама. Мать Тереза и Папа Римский (мать Тереза не может стать Папой), Ауробиндо и его жена. Всегда говорят - это гуру-мать, жена такого-то. Зачем это нарушать? Зачем ставить мать впереди отца?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Можно обвинять некоторых женщин в феминизме, но тут важно не перепутать причину со следствием. Я бы предложил протвникам этой темы подумать о том, как мужская часть общества может создать женщинам такие хорошие условия, при которых для фемининизма просто не было бы предпосылок. Ведь феминизм - это следствие определенного отношения мужчин к женщинам. Думаю, что это более достойное для мужчин занятие, чем спорить с женщинами.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> поэтому шастры и говорят, что женщины не могут быть гуру.


Роман, простите, я, возможно, не заметил цитат из шастр об этом. Вы не могли бы привести ссылки?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Все, кого я вижу активным в информационном пространстве (от учениц Прабхупады до создателей подобных тем и опросов) - феминистки. Они движущая сила этого нового явления.


Русскоязычный сайт последователей БВС, на котором осуждают феминисток и на все лады проповедуют какой должны быть женщины в ИСККОН, создан и поддерживается тоже женщинами... Самое удивительное, что при всем своем ведическом взгляде и отстаивании образа целомудренной ведической женщины, самая активная матаджи умудряется как-то совмещать это с яростными спорами со многими мужчинами в соцсетях... 
На это нужен особый таллант!  :good:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> По факту Шрила Прабхупада никого из своих очень возвышенных учениц (имена назвать, сами знаете?) гуру не сделал, в GBC не ввел и на должности не поставил. Он сделал революционные изменения (женщины брахманы), но не пошел дальше.


Шрила Прабхупада НЕ не ввел или не хотел ввести женщин в роль дикша-гуру, а несколько иначе все было. В первом списке Дж-Би-Си, состоящем из 28 или 29 человек, было несколько женщин. Как впоследствии Шрила Прабхупада ввел, именно эти преданные из числа Джи-Би-Си стали первыми дикша-гуру. Последующий и окончательный список состоял только из 12 мужчин. Почему так можно только догадываться. Но Гурудас прабху, бывший муж Ямуны вспоминает в свей книге "Своим примером", что когда Прабхупада предложил Ямуне стать Джи-Би-Си, она отказалась. Так же поступила Харшарани, которой он тоже предлагал стать Джи-Би-Си. Так что, скорее всего, Прабхупаде просто не хватило кандидатов (или их энтузиазма), чтобы ввести женщин в число Джи-Би-Си и инициирующих последователей.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Мы все души, обусловленные телом. Я был на лекциях старших американских матаджи в Москве - сбивчивая речь, эмоции, общее ощущение слабости и незащищенности (именно из-за внешнего вида). Гуру = тяжелый, Прабхупада был тяжелый, Бхакти Чайтанья Свами тяжелый, остальные тоже. Матаджи не такие, у них нет этого.


Сомневаюсь, что вы действительно были хоть на одной из таких лекций. Будьте добры, уделите час своего времени, чтобы действительно послушать хоть одну лекцию м.Урмилы. Кстати она одна из кандидатов на роль дикша-гуру, которой не позволяют исполнять эту роль уже более 10 лет, с момента как преданные выбрали ее для себя в этом качестве.

----------


## Aryan

> Русскоязычный сайт последователей БВС, на котором осуждают феминисток


Пожалуйста, корректно используйте сокращения:Бхакти Викаша Свами BVkS

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Если мы все души, почему во Вриндаване насилуют 80-тилетних белых матадж, которые в Сознании Кришны, но не защищенные никаким мужчиной?


В позапрошлом году во Вриндаване на Картикку одна семейная пара шла рано утром на мангала-арати. Четверо мужчин окружили их, вырубили мужа и попытались изнасиловать матаджи. Но вовремя кто-топодоспел и они сбежали. 
Не думайте, что раз вы в мужском теле, то ваша жена (прости Господи) защищена на все 100%. Или вы защищены на 100% от каких-нибудь нибудь голубых гопников, которым вы можете приглянуться... 

Кстати вспомнился еще эпизод из книги Радханатхи Свами, когда его в путешествии пыталась изнасиловать одна богатая женщина при помощи своего охранника-головореза, который стоял над ними и угрожал его прирезать, если он не подчинится... 
Защита нужна всем.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Пожалуйста, корректно используйте сокращения:Бхакти Викаша Свами BVkS


Я сократила, чтобы не раскрывать полностью его имя и не позорить Махараджа, но вы сами раскрыли его имя...

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Можно обвинять некоторых женщин в феминизме, но тут важно не перепутать причину со следствием. Я бы предложил протвникам этой темы подумать о том, как мужская часть общества может создать женщинам такие хорошие условия, при которых для фемининизма просто не было бы предпосылок. Ведь феминизм - это следствие определенного отношения мужчин к женщинам. Думаю, что это более достойное для мужчин занятие, чем спорить с женщинами.


О том же писал и Шрила Прабхупада:
"В век Кали к женщинам и детям так же, как и к брахманам и коровам, будут относиться с грубым пренебрежением и оставлять их без защиты. В этот век недозволенные связи с женщинами приведут к тому, что о многих женщинах и детях некому будет заботиться. *В этой ситуации* женщины будут добиваться независимости от мужчин..." (Бхаг., 1.16.21, комм.)

----------


## Aryan

> Я сократила, чтобы не раскрывать полностью его имя и не позорить Махараджа, но вы сами раскрыли его имя...


 Ваше сокращение принадлежит другому Махараджу.Где-то на форуме был список официальных сокращений, утвержденных ДжиБиСи

----------


## Светлана )

> Все, кого я вижу активным в информационном пространстве (от учениц Прабхупады до создателей подобных тем и опросов) - феминистки. Они движущая сила этого нового явления.


 Роман, а что такое "феминистки" в Вашем понимании? Имхо, матаджи Хари Канта никак не феминистка... 
Возможно,под одним и тем же словом мы подразумеваем разные понятия.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Роман, простите, я, возможно, не заметил цитат из шастр об этом. Вы не могли бы привести ссылки?


Я не знаю шастр. Могу только опираться на слова Прабхупады, который мне не раз приводил ссылки на шастры про женщин, шудр и т.д. (в одном ряду). Контекст не буду приводить. Шудра может возвысить сознание до уровня брахмана и стать гуру; женщина может возвысить сознание до уровня брахмана, но как она может избавиться от физических проявлений тела (гормоны, эмоциональный фон и нестабильность его, отличия в мышлении, физ. строении мышц и мозга?). Вы же не будете отрицать, что есть понятие "женская логика" и это неспроста сквозь века у всех народах проносится. Посмотрите на матушку Урмилу в видео ниже - её жесты и общее поведение говорит само за себя, она настоящая женщина по внешнему виду  :smilies:  сожалею, если это кажется кому-то оскорблением (называть женщину женщиной).




> After describing the material energy, bh?mir ?po analo v?yu? [Bg. 7.4], earth, water, air, fire, this material... This is also female, prak?ti. Female means... We have got..., in India we have got little experience = the female is always controlled. Female is never given the position of controller. Nowadays it is going on. Just like Indira Gandhi, she has given the position of controller. This is artificial. In the history of India, greater India, Mah?bh?rata, you will never find that a woman has been given the position of controller. No. It is not possible.
> 
> We have to take things from the ??stra. In the Bhagavad-g?t? also, woman's position has been equated with ??dra. Striya? ??dr?s tath? vai?yas te 'pi y?nti par?? gatim [Bg. 9.32]. So position must be ascertained. But this position is artificial. Here, either woman or man, they are in artificial position. Because a woman may be in woman's dress, but her mind is like man. She also wants to enjoy. And the others, the so-called man...
> 
> The so-called man is also not man; he is woman. Prak?ti. Apareyam itas tu viddhi me prak?ti? par? [Bg. 7.5]. Prak?ti. As the earth, water, air, fire, sky, they are also controlled---the supreme controller is K???a---similarly, the so-called man or woman in this material world, they are also controlled. Nobody can say that "I am not controlled" who is here. You must be controlled.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Почему так можно только догадываться. Но Гурудас прабху, бывший муж Ямуны вспоминает в свей книге "Своим примером", что когда Прабхупада предложил Ямуне стать Джи-Би-Си, она отказалась. Так же поступила Харшарани, которой он тоже предлагал стать Джи-Би-Си.


Интересно. То есть, настоящие возвышенные вайшнави, могущие стать гуру по рекомендации Прабхупады, отказались от всех позиций. Повели себя как предписано шастрам.
В то же самое время, из этой истории делается ровно противоположный и странный вывод, что женщины, рвущиеся к официальным постам, достойны этого, более того, их сравнивают с такими личностями как женой Нитьянанды Прабху  :smilies: 




> Кстати она одна из кандидатов на роль дикша-гуру, которой не позволяют исполнять эту роль уже более 10 лет, с момента как преданные выбрали ее для себя в этом качестве.


Сам Прабхупада предлагал вайшнави занять пост - возвышенная вайшнави отказалась. Нынешних кандидатов выдвигают годами их не особо возвышенные ученики - первые не просто отказываются, но только крепнут в борьбе и лоббируют эти идеи как только могут. Хм.




> О том же писал и Шрила Прабхупада:
> "В век Кали к женщинам и детям так же, как и к брахманам и коровам, будут относиться с грубым пренебрежением и оставлять их без защиты. В этот век недозволенные связи с женщинами приведут к тому, что о многих женщинах и детях некому будет заботиться. В этой ситуации женщины будут добиваться независимости от мужчин..." (Бхаг., 1.16.21, комм.)


Вот это то, что я писал про "женскую логику" выше. Уточню: вы этим комментарием оправдываете действия женщин по заниманию высоких постов и равноправию в ИСККОН? Дальнейший текст комментария говорит об очень дурных последствиях, сопровождающих эти явления. В обычном социуме это давно произошло и происходит дальше, но причем тут законы ИСККОН? Логика подсказывает, что законодательно такие вещи не должны позволяться, хотя их не избежать в реальности (что мы и наблюдаем в этой теме). Хотя бы не узаконивать это, не говорить, что "это нормально". Прабхупада об этом пишет - о том, что это всё *плохо*, а не призывает к действию  :smilies:

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Можно обвинять некоторых женщин в феминизме, но тут важно не перепутать причину со следствием. Я бы предложил протвникам этой темы подумать о том, как мужская часть общества может создать женщинам такие хорошие условия, при которых для фемининизма просто не было бы предпосылок. Ведь феминизм - это следствие определенного отношения мужчин к женщинам. Думаю, что это более достойное для мужчин занятие, чем спорить с женщинами.


Прабху, малая часть общества не может изменить всю ситуацию. У меня в окружении десять брошенных матадж с детьми (целая куча этих детей) и пара семей с нормальными мужчинами. Ничего с этим поделать нельзя - не жениться же нам на них всех? Поддержка однозначно дается на каком-то уровне.

Невозможность бороться с последствиями Кали юги не означает необходимость узаконивания неправильных вещей. Старые вечные ценности должны быть зафиксированы в законах, даже если они невозможны к исполнению - тогда хотя бы кто-то и как-то будет стараться следовать этому. Не надо узаконивать разводы, раз их много; не надо официально разрешать нарушать 4 принцип, раз ему никто не следует (как мне пару недель назад один преданный доказывал чуть ли не с матами); не надо разрешать официально женщин-гуру, если даже женщины и так везде рулят и права качают.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Роман, а что такое "феминистки" в Вашем понимании? Имхо, матаджи Хари Канта никак не феминистка... 
> Возможно,под одним и тем же словом мы подразумеваем разные понятия.


Феминизм - утверждение, что женщины обладают равными правами с мужчинами. Последователи движения нарочно не упоминают равные обязанности, т.к. даже им понятно различие физического строения тела и психики разных полов - поэтому они сосредотачиваются на равных правах в социальных, личных и т.п. сферах.

Матаджи Хари Канта даже в этой теме не один раз оперирует понятиями "Защита нужна всем." и другими, упирая на равенство прав мужчин и женщин. В других её топиках тем более эта тема проходит красной нитью.





> В позапрошлом году во Вриндаване на Картикку одна семейная пара шла рано утром на мангала-арати. Четверо мужчин окружили их, вырубили мужа и попытались изнасиловать матаджи. Но вовремя кто-топодоспел и они сбежали. 
> Не думайте, что раз вы в мужском теле, то ваша жена (прости Господи) защищена на все 100%. Или вы защищены на 100% от каких-нибудь нибудь голубых гопников, которым вы можете приглянуться... 
> 
> Кстати вспомнился еще эпизод из книги Радханатхи Свами, когда его в путешествии пыталась изнасиловать одна богатая женщина при помощи своего охранника-головореза, который стоял над ними и угрожал его прирезать, если он не подчинится... 
> Защита нужна всем.


Смотрите, пока вырубали мужа - кто-то и подоспел. Не было бы мужа - через 2 секунды в кустах без единого писка была бы. Моего деда 85-ти лет били по голове железной трубой 10 минут, до сих пор жив уже пять лет  :smilies:  сколько раз вас надо ударить железной трубой по голове, чтобы вы отъехали на Голоку Вриндавана? Я один могу схватить 3 женщины и утащить их в кусты за секунду так, что никто не пикнет - настолько я, тощий и ненакаченный вегетарианец, сильнее женщин. Вы так плаваете в этой теме, что всерьез сравниваете несравнимое.

Я вам открою тайну - если меня изнасилует даже мужчина (если женщина - вообще все-равно, отряхнусь и дальше пойду) - я порефлексирую 2 недели и забуду навсегда. Клянусь, не вру. Это и есть пресловутая устойчивость мужской психики. Женщина будет вспоминать изнасилование и страдать лет 50 до самой смерти (говорю о всех тех женщинах, с которыми я общался за жизнь).

Нет, мужчинам не нужна такая же защита как женщинам, даже немного похожая.

----------


## Светлана )

> Феминизм - утверждение, что женщины обладают равными правами с мужчинами.
>  Последователи движения нарочно не упоминают равные обязанности, т.к. даже им понятно различие физического строения тела и психики разных полов - поэтому они сосредотачиваются на равных правах в социальных, личных и т.п. сферах.


 Равные права не значит одинаковые обязанности, равные права- это одинаковая степень ответственности мужчины и женщины, каждого за свои действия и за исполнение своих обязанностей. 
Женщины, они тоже личности, индивидуальные души, и поэтому они все разные и, соответственно, обязанности могут быть у всех разные.
 Вообще равные не значит одинаковые. 
 "Женщины, которые  везде рулят и права качают", по определению, не могут быть гуру и Прабхупада говорил совсем о других женщинах. Это никак не массово.

Интервью с профессором О’Конеллом, Мотилалом и Шиварамом 
18 июня 1976, Торонто 
Профессор О’Конелл: Это возможно, Свамиджи, для женщины стать гуру в цепи ученической преемственности? 
Прабхупада: Да, Джахнавидеви была женой Нитьянанды. Она стала. Если она способна достичь высшего совершенства жизни, тогда почему это невозможно стать гуру? Но не так много. На самом деле тот, кто достиг совершенства, она может стать гуру.
 Но мужчина или женщина, пока не достигнет совершенства… Еи кришнататтва-веттисеи гуру хайа (ЧЧ, Мадхйа 8.128) Квалификация гуру в том, что он должен быть полностью осведомлен в науке о Кришне. Тогда он или она могут стать гуру.
 Еи кришнататтва-веттисеи гуру хайа. 
(Пауза) В нашем материальном мире существует ли какой-то запрет в том, что женщина не может стать профессором?
 Если она квалифицирована, она может стать профессором. Что здесь плохого? Она должна быть квалифицирована.
 Таково положение. Таким же образом, если женщина понимает сознание Кришны совершенным образом, она может стать гуру."

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Равные права не значит одинаковые обязанности, равные права- это одинаковая степень ответственности мужчины и женщины, каждого за свои действия и за исполнение своих обязанностей. 
> Женщины, они тоже личности, индивидуальные души, и поэтому они все разные и, соответственно, обязанности могут быть у всех разные.
>  Вообще равные не значит одинаковые.


Это всё какая-то новая теория, я, честно говоря, не понял ни логики, ни смысла. 




> равноправие — равноправие ср. Обладание одинаковыми, равными правами. Толковый словарь Ефремовой

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Can Female Devotee become Diksa-guru? A Summary presentation




Пока только на английском, но скоро появится и русский перевод.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Можно подумать, что у мужчин-гуру нет мужских манер. 
Некоторые пользуются воздействием мужского тембра голоса, или чисто мужской манерой шутить, приводя матаджи в полнейшее недоумение, зачем им это надо ("Гуру Махарадж, можно вас побеспокоить? - Вы можете со мной поговорить, но вам не удастся меня побеспокоить"  :scare2:   :nea: ) - и при этом другие еще это и тиражируют (!) 

Плюс к этому, в западном ИСККОН, где полно гуру падали один за другим, - естественно, что матери-Вайшнави советуют своим подросшим дочерям-Вайшнави думать теперь при выборе гуру лучше, чем они сами это делали. 

В том числе и по этой причине матаджи на западе стремятся к гуру-женщинам, и посторонним вообще не должно быть до этого никакого дела. 

Также нигде нет такого правила, что жена *обязана*  принять как дикша-гуру - дикша-гуру своего мужа. Особенно учитывая процент разводов в ИСККОН. 

Кто у кого гуру - это *личное дело и личная ответственность* каждого и каждой.

Кто этого до сих пор не понял - перечитайте еще раз статью дикша-гуру Его Милости Крипамойи Даса 

"Слепая зона ИСККОН, или Социальный зам_о_к" (Сохраняя добропорядочность отреченных)

здесь https://www.facebook.com/notes/raja-...9957900708944/

или здесь на форуме http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post179035

Если GBC закрепили за членами ИСККОН *обязанность* самим выбирать себе гуру - они не имеют оснований ограничивать *права*  Прабхупада-нуг выбирать тех гуру, кто вдохновляет их на пути к Кришне более других и кто более других к ним милостив.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Если GBC закрепили за членами ИСККОН обязанность самим выбирать себе гуру - они не имеют оснований ограничивать *права*  Прабхупада-нуг выбирать тех гуру, кто вдохновляет их на пути к Кришне более других и кто более других к ним милостив.


Хорошее мнение, но оно в стиле западной демократии. Вместо того, чтобы президента (монарха?) выбирали образованные люди (ученые, если говорить о кармическом обществе), бытует весьма странное представление, что чем больше пьяниц и дураков проголосует за какого-то кандидата, тем вероятнее, что именно этот кандидат будет разумно руководить страной. 

"Кто более других к ним милостив" = "кто больше денег за поход на митинг даст и продуктов около избирательного участка подарит"

Насколько я знаю, в Индии таких милостивых гуру как коров на улицах - подходишь, даешь денег и вот ты уже дважды инициированный брахман со шнуром. Непонятно, зачем вы ратуете за то, чтобы такое же было в ИСККОН. Обязанность-то выбирать гуру дали, но из ограниченного проверенного списка и со множеством условий (прохождение курсов, служение в ятре и т.д.). Тут получается осознанный контролируемый выбор, а не "ой какой милашка, пусть будет моим гуру"  :sorry:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE]


> Хорошее мнение, но оно в стиле западной демократии. Вместо того, чтобы президента (монарха?) выбирали образованные люди (ученые, если говорить о кармическом обществе), бытует весьма странное представление, что чем больше пьяниц и дураков проголосует за какого-то кандидата, тем вероятнее, что именно этот кандидат будет разумно руководить страной.


Одно дело - судьба всей страны, другое дело - личный выбор гуру, от чего судьба страны не зависит. Вы сравниваете несравнимое.




> Насколько я знаю, в Индии таких милостивых гуру как коров на улицах - подходишь, даешь денег и вот ты уже дважды инициированный брахман со шнуром.


Я провожу в Индии по 5 месяцев каждый год и ни разу такого не видел.




> Непонятно, зачем вы ратуете за то, чтобы такое же было в ИСККОН. Обязанность-то выбирать гуру дали, но из ограниченного проверенного списка и со множеством условий (прохождение курсов, служение в ятре и т.д.). Тут получается осознанный контролируемый выбор


Как проверен этот список и что является гарантией качества? Множество падших гуру за 42 года после ухода Прабхупады... И все они были из "проверенных списков". И организация до сих пор не признала ответственности за все эти случаи. Если организация не может принять эту ответственность, может быть, пусть преданные сами несут ответственность за свой выбор?




> а не "ой какой милашка, пусть будет моим гуру"


Зачем так утрировать? Речь идет об осознанном выборе вполне грамотных людей. Иначе получается как у Высоцкого: "не надо думать, с нами тот, кто все за нас решит".

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Вся проблема не в женщинах, а в очках, сквозь которые на них смотрят. Поэтому сколько ни доказывай а те, кто видеть не хотят, то даже очевидное (недвусмысленные цитаты Прабхупады) проигнорируют. 

Когда человек привязан к наслаждению противоположным полом, это побуждает видеть его или ее как объект своего наслаждения и соответственно этот объект в глазах привязанного человека становится собственностью, «моим», а не свободной и такой же, равной душой. Поэтому ум такого человека не поступится, чтобы позволить «моему объекту» быть независимым, равным и тем более превосходить. Желание наслаждения диктует, что объект должен подчиняться и быть хуже. *Поэтому пока некоторые* мужчины не избавятся от вожделения и желания контролировать женщин, эти споры не прекратятся даже если кто-то из женщин начнет официально выполнять эту роль дикша-гуру.* 

Шрила Прабхупада не раз писал, что духовная практика не зависит от типа тела. 

«Мы вайшнавы. Мы не заинтересованы в мужской или женской позиции в жизни. Это просто телесная концепция. Это не духовно. Мужчина вы или женщина, это не имеет значения, просто повторяйте Харе Кришна и следуйте четырем регулирующим принципам, и ваша жизнь будет успешной» (Письмо Дженифер, 15 февраля 1975 г.).

«Подобные естественные наклонности женщин или мужчин проявляются только в тех из них, кто находится во власти телесных представлений о жизни. Однако, возвышаясь духовно, и мужчина, и женщина способны полностью избавиться от отождествления себя с телом. Мы должны видеть в женщинах лишь вечные души (ахам брахмасми), чье единственное предназначение — приносить радость Кришне» (Бхаг., 6.18.42, комм.).

Он также цитировал стих из Падма-пураны - арчйе вишнор шиладхир-гурушу нараматир вайшнаве джати-буддхир… где говорится, что тот, кто судит о вайшнаве по его рождению (джати-буддхир) – тот имеет сознание обитателя ада. 

Шрила Прабхупада часто и в своих книгах и в лекциях говорил осуждающе о кастовом мировоззрении. Самое интересное, что говорил он это, обращаясь к западной аудитории, которые не знакомы с кастовой системой Индии. Но суть этого послания или анартхи, к которой склонны все люди, а не только индийские брахманы, - в том, чтобы возвеличить себя перед кем-то на основе телесной концепции. Мужчины гордятся превосходством над женщинами. Богатые над бедными. Умные над не слишком разумными. 2-инициированые над просто инициированными преданными в ИСККОН. И причем это имеет место и среди женщин тоже. Замужние имеют склонность высокомерно смотреть на одиноких или разведенных, гордятся своим положением. Более старшие женщины пытаются взять верховенство над младшими на основании возраста. И так далее. 

У меня несколько раз был такой яркий опыт, когда я приезжала с проповеднической программой, а пригласившие меня старшие матаджи пытались «подмять» под себя, на основании возраста или положения в ятре: говори то, не говори это, дружи с этим, не общайся с тем и так далее. Это просто смешно!  :smilies:  Поэтому я сейчас далеко не все приглашения принимаю. А зачем? Какой смысл?

Пока у человека такая концепция мировоззрения – занять высокое положение, возвыситься над другими за счет чего-то внешнего, то вся духовная практика коту под хвост. Духовная практика ведь не в этом состоит, а в развитии привязанности к святому имени, развитии духовных привязанностей. Но вряд ли эту мысль услышат те, кто хочет и дальше использовать практику сознания Кришны для того, чтобы устроиться поудобнее в материальном мире и получить материальное положение и тому подобное…

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Одно дело - судьба всей страны, другое дело - личный выбор гуру, от чего судьба страны не зависит. Вы сравниваете несравнимое.


Враджендра Кумар Прабху, тут не идёт речь о личном выборе наставника, который с тобой в одной ятре и дает советы. Это и так есть, всё вы верно говорите. Речь идёт же именно о системе дикша-гуру. Гуру далеко, очень хорошая аналогия с президентом. Вы много знаете преданных, которые хотя бы письмами могут с гуру общаться? 
Судьба страны не зависит, а судьба ИСККОН - да. ИСККОН и есть наша страна. Манипуляцию умами никто не отменял, будут лезть на место гуру кто попало. Когда тысяча преданных приняла как гуру кого-то - это уже не вопрос личного выбора, это уже целое сообщество, которое вкупе с остальными создает репутацию ИСККОН, определенное давление на других и распространяет идеи своего гуру. Кого выберут в качестве гуру гомосексуалисты? Своего  :smilies:  кому это нужно?




> Я провожу в Индии по 5 месяцев каждый год и ни разу такого не видел.


Моя мама была в Индии, карабкалась куда-то в Гималаи - чуть инициацию не получила, успела сбежать, но навязали на руку кучу ниток за денежку. Вам повезло, видимо!




> Как проверен этот список и что является гарантией качества? Множество падших гуру за 42 года после ухода Прабхупады... И все они были из "проверенных списков". И организация до сих пор не признала ответственности за все эти случаи. Если организация не может принять эту ответственность, может быть, пусть преданные сами несут ответственность за свой выбор?


Не такое уж и множество, можно посчитать - строгих последователей Шрилы Прабхупады больше, которые десятки лет санньяси. Очень даже хорошо - как кто-то начинает "чудить" - организация его и "чистит" сразу. Падать - нормально для Кали Юги, а вот упасть и продолжать оставаться на месте гуру - уже очень плохо. А вот в этой теме разговоры идут "милости он больше на меня проливает", с этим как организация, если что, будет спорить? Попробуй запрети принимать новых учеников, ибо всем можно.




> Зачем так утрировать? Речь идет об осознанном выборе вполне грамотных людей.


Я дико извиняюсь за такое свое видение, но мне удалось сменить за несколько лет эдак 5 ятр и во всех долго жил - серьезных людей единицы. Вы, похоже, вертитесь в других кругах просто. Серьезных вот прямо по пальцам пересчитать можно, среди обычных вайшнавов. Остальные где-то около ходят, дай Бог приходят на воскреску, и то хорошо. Принципы? Да ну, это слишком сложно, надо расслабиться, говорили мне - потом само придет. А не придет, так еще раз родимся.
Процент серьезных точно такой же, как в целом по стране (грубо говоря, соотношение тех, кто смотрит телевизор и пиво пьет / кто двигает науку). Я не говорю, что люди-то плохие - очень даже хорошие, но я большинству картошку не доверил бы выбирать а магазине, что уж говорить о президенте (или гуру).

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Вся проблема не в женщинах, а в очках, сквозь которые на них смотрят. Поэтому сколько ни доказывай а те, кто видеть не хотят, то даже очевидное (недвусмысленные цитаты Прабхупады) проигнорируют. 
> 
> Когда человек привязан к наслаждению противоположным полом, это побуждает видеть его или ее как объект своего наслаждения и соответственно этот объект в глазах привязанного человека становится собственностью, «моим», а не свободной и такой же, равной душой. Поэтому ум такого человека не поступится, чтобы позволить «моему объекту» быть независимым, равным и тем более превосходить. Желание наслаждения диктует, что объект должен подчиняться и быть хуже. *Поэтому пока некоторые* мужчины не избавятся от вожделения и желания контролировать женщин, эти споры не прекратятся даже если кто-то из женщин начнет официально выполнять эту роль дикша-гуру.*


Так я не понял, о чем речь. О том, что, получив в руки первую книгу Шрилы Прабхупады и повторив пару бусин Харе Кришна, человек немедленно снимет эти ваши ужасные антиженские очки? Немедленно освободится от оков вожделения?
Мне почему-то всегда казалось, что садхана это постепенный процесс очищения, из которого ничего не выкинуть, иначе всё пропадет зря. Нет пилюли, мгновенно действующей на молодых людей в храме, из-за которой они перестанут испытывать вожделение к сидящей на вьясаасане женщине.

Вы описываете материальный мир и отдельные качества существ, тут находящихся. В частности, находящихся в мужском теле. И что дальше, вывод какой? Нужно сразу со своей обусловленности прыгнуть на те высоты, которые описывает Шрила Прабхупада в ваших цитатах? Нам бы чипсы с шоколадками перестать есть для начала, о чем вы?




> Шрила Прабхупада не раз писал, что духовная практика не зависит от типа тела. 
> 
> «Мы вайшнавы. Мы не заинтересованы в мужской или женской позиции в жизни. Это просто телесная концепция. Это не духовно. Мужчина вы или женщина, это не имеет значения, просто повторяйте Харе Кришна и следуйте четырем регулирующим принципам, и ваша жизнь будет успешной» (Письмо Дженифер, 15 февраля 1975 г.).


Я опять же и снова дико извиняюсь, но нам теперь что, в душ вместе можно ходить? Зашли, повторяем Харе Кришна, моемся, находясь на духовном уровне? Не имеет же значения телесная концепция.

Понимаю, что душ с посторонней женщиной и лекция от женщины-дикша-гуру это сильно уж утрированное сравнение. Но, согласитесь, кланяться мужчине-гуру и женщине-гуру это две большие разницы. Она-то меня воспринимает как душу, а я-то её воспринимаю как женщину. Чего делать предлагаете (см. первую часть этого комментария) - прыгать в высоту?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Гуру далеко, очень хорошая аналогия с президентом. Вы много знаете преданных, которые хотя бы письмами могут с гуру общаться?


В этом и проблема, что гуру далеко. А как можно учить кого-то, когда учитель и ученик далеко? Или учителю достаточно считаться учителем, а учить не обязательно? В Хари-Бхакти-Виласе написано, что учитель должен быть местным человеком, а не "далеко". "Гуру далеко" - это чисто исконовская концепция со всеми вытекающими последствиями. А если вернуться к традиции, что гуру близко и учеников у него разумное количество, тогда другой расклад будет.




> Моя мама была в Индии, карабкалась куда-то в Гималаи - чуть инициацию не получила, успела сбежать, но навязали на руку кучу ниток за денежку. Вам повезло, видимо!


Мне нитки тоже на руку навязывали, только это не имеет никакого отношения к инициации. Эта опасность явно преувеличена. Но, как говорил Шрила Прабхупада, пока будут люди, желающие быть обманутыми, до тех пор будут и обманщики.




> Очень даже хорошо - как кто-то начинает "чудить" - организация его и "чистит" сразу. Падать - нормально для Кали Юги, а вот упасть и продолжать оставаться на месте гуру - уже очень плохо. А вот в этой теме разговоры идут "милости он больше на меня проливает", с этим как организация, если что, будет спорить? Попробуй запрети принимать новых учеников, ибо всем можно.


Похоже, что вы не очень знакомы с механизмом взаимодействия Джи-Би-Си и гуру. Практика такова, что Джи-Би-Си регулярно кому-то из гуру выговоры устраивает и бывает на время лишает права инициировать. Я знаю такие случаи, хотя это широко не освещается в прессе. Поэтому руководящая роль Джи-Би-Си в любом случае сохраняется. 




> Я не говорю, что люди-то плохие - очень даже хорошие, но я большинству картошку не доверил бы выбирать а магазине, что уж говорить о президенте (или гуру).


Ваша позиция мне ясна. Похоже, что у вас проблема с доверием к людям. Ваш подход сильно отличается от подхода Шрилы Прабхупады, который не только доверял своим ученикам картошку выбирать, но и доверял им новые храмы открывать, книги редактировать, и ученым проповедовать и т.д. Именно потому что Шрила Прабхупада верил в своих учеников и доверял им, миссия и дошла до наших дней. С вашим недоверчивым подходом у нас нет будущего.

----------


## Светлана )

> Понимаю, что душ с посторонней женщиной и лекция от женщины-дикша-гуру это сильно уж утрированное сравнение. Но, согласитесь, кланяться мужчине-гуру и женщине-гуру это две большие разницы. Она-то меня воспринимает как душу, а я-то её воспринимаю как женщину. Чего делать предлагаете (см. первую часть этого комментария) - прыгать в высоту?


Может быть, здравый смысл есть в том, что мужчины- преданные в таком случае  принимают наставления, покровительство тех гуру, которые в мужских телах? Выбор гуру и чьи наставления принимать,  дело добровольное.

----------


## Амира

Лично я не вижу никакой проблемы чтобы женщина стала гуру, если она настолько высокодуховна и непоколебима на пути преданного служения и согласна взять на себя ответственность за духовную жизнь своих учеников. А первая и основная проблема это личное духовное состояние гуру. Если преданный не находится на высочайшем уровне преданного служения, когда уже ничто не может повлиять на его преданность, то став гуру он просто падет и потеряет даже то что имел в духовной жизни. Вторая проблема это множество учеников которые "плывут" сами по себе не имея тесного общения со своим гуру. Мы любим читать ведические писания, цитировать их и доказывать их истинность и превосходство, но тем не менее выдумываем свои системы "гуру-ученик". В третьих гуру несет ответственность только перед Кришной. Гуру надеется только на Кришну и представляет только Кришну. Гуру не представляет чьих-либо интересов кроме интересов Кришны.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Но, согласитесь, кланяться мужчине-гуру и женщине-гуру это две большие разницы. Она-то меня воспринимает как душу, а я-то её воспринимаю как женщину. Чего делать предлагаете (см. первую часть этого комментария) - прыгать в высоту?


Не соглашусь. Перечитайте внимательно мой пост. Проблема не в женщине, а в том, кто на нее смотрит. В вайшнавской культуре как раз рекомендуется, если человек не испытывает уважения к кому-либо, начать ему кланяться. Так, с помощью физического тела постепенно ум придет в надлежащее состояние. Это и будет той садханой, о которой вы писали.
Все остальные вещи - тоже из этой серии. И нигде нет такого правила, что гуру можно стать ТОЛЬКО если ВСЕ поголовно научились воспринимать этого кандидата как духовную личность. Хотя возможности совершить оскорбления, не видя духовный уровень и высказывая свое отношение к личности как к недостойной, остается ДЛЯ ВСЕХ.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Вчера переводила статью о Женщинах в истории Индии. Там есть такой небольшой отрывок о женщинах-учителях:
----------------
Существуют свидетельства, что в эпоху Гупты женщина могла выступать и как учитель. Как говорит историк У. Н. Гошал: «Девочки из высших слоев общества, а также те, кто живут как отшельницы, читают труды по древней истории и легендам и достаточно образованы, чтобы понимать и даже сочинять стихи. ... Словарь санскрита Амаракоша, произведение эпохи Гупты, приводит слова, обозначающие учительниц (упадхьяя 2 и упадхьяи), а также наставниц в ведических мантрах (ачарья *)». [13]

Это подтверждается надписями эпиграфики. Например, в Маргале, деревне около Колара в штате Карнатака, красивая каменная скульптура изображает Савинирмади, женщину-ученую Х века, в позе учителя. Надпись над скульптурой приводит имена ее отца и матери, и добавляет, что Савинирмади «была сведуща во всех шастрах». Историк Йоцна Камат добавляет: «В средневековом штате Карнатака примеры образованных женщин были не редкостью, хотя подробности, касающиеся способа обучения женщин, не сообщаются».
-----------------------

Ну и в шастрах это тоже есть. Например:

В Брихад-девата (2.82) Шаунаки Риши приведены имена не менее двадцати шести женщин, которые внесли гимны в Веды. Это означает, что они составили, практиковали, обучали и давали посвящение другим в эти гимны, так как только создатель гимна или тот, кто следовал в цепи ученической преемственности могли инициировать других. Много из этих гимнов можно до сих пор найти сегодня в Ведах. Этот список женщин следует ниже.

гхоша годха вишвавара апалопанишаннишат

брахма-джайа джухур-нама агастйасйасвасадитих

индраничендрамата часарамаромасорваси

лопамудра чанадйас-чайаминари ча сасвати

шрир-лакшасарпараджни вак-шраддха медха ча дакшина

шатри сурйа ча савитри брахма-вадинйаиритах

"Гхоша, Годха, Вишвавара, Апала, Упанишад, Нисат, Брахмаджайа также известная как Джуху, Адити – сестра Агастйи, Индрани – мать Индры, Сарама, Ромаша, Урваши, Лопамудра, река Ями, река Нари и река Шашвати, Шри, Лакша, Сарпараджни, Вак, Шраддха, Медха, Дакшина, Ратри и Сурйа – также известная как Савитри – знамениты как знающие Брахман и являются (вкладчиками Ведических гимнов)".
(Радхакришнадас Брахмачари ГКГ "Superficially Invincible but Ultimately Untenable Fortress of Pro-FDG Notions built by BRD’s & MAD’s Conjoint Venture")

----------


## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

Тема вышла провокационной, попутно она вскрыла множество других проблем и занятных вещей про ятры, 4 принцип и прочее. По самой теме - был в Арабиских Эмиратах, Средней Азии, России, Турции и Западных странах. Есть обусловленность. Т.к.вырос в СССР, то попав на Запад, первое, что бросилось в глаза это равноправие полов. Честно признаюсь - понимание и принятие их порядков на Западе идет с большим трудом. Возвращаясь назад, чувствуется какое то облегчение что ли и комфортное состояние души. Но предполагаю, что какой нибудь американец, который привык к своим стандартам у себя, и попав в Дубай или в Калькутту, будет аналогично испытывать дискомфорт т.к.он будет видеть массовые ущемления женщин, но в одиночку он вряд ли решится их защищать, но в душе будет против такого восточного отношения мужчик к женщинам. Обсуждая эту тему, не учитывается место, время и обстоятельства. В каждой данной стране (а все пишут с разных мест и разных городов) ситуация с положением женщин РАЗНАЯ. Время сейчас это лишь становление ИСККОН. Еще будет немало ошибок впереди. Также нужно понимать, с окончанием 10 000 лет золотого вкрапления, будет все! И расцвет феминизма, и еще большая деградация мужчин. Наивно полагать, что вот вся Кали Юга развернется и пойдет в обратном направлении. Что такое 10 000 на фоне почти полумиллиона лет? Пшик. Так что бесполезны эти споры. Кали Юга свое возьмет. Да, бывает в некоторые зимы аномальные потепления но это длится день два. Так и тут  - в Золотой век может еще удастся что то сохранить, но конец очевиден - деградация коснется в сухом остатке ВСЕХ - и мужчин, и женщин. Не останется ничего ценного, как говорится камня на камне. Поэтому, спор бессмысленен. Верный вывод сделан - каждый сам берет на себя ответственность. Грустный подтекст увидел для себя -ИСККОН теперь это просто рамка, он ни за что не отвечает. А вот картину внутри рамки каждый рисует свою. Кто то - с примесью феминизма, кто то - мачизма, кто то - к настоящей святости идет, кто то просто играется и пускает всем пыль в глаза. Но каждый свои духовные плоды в финальном зачете пожнет и на том этапе уже будет вообще все равно мужчина или женщина. Умирают все и нет никакой поблажки к тому или иному полу.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Анекдот в тему 

2250-й год. Все посты Джи-Би-Си и дикша-гуру в ИСККОН занимают женщины. На очередном заседании Джи-Би-Си идет обсуждение вопросов: Есть ли у мужчин душа? Сколько дней в году мужчина считается чистым? Может ли мужчина достичь совершенства без женщины?...

С 1 апреля!  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Русский перевод презентации Дамодары прабху "Может ли женщина-преданная быть дикша-гуру?"

----------


## Амира

> Русский перевод презентации Дамодары прабху "Может ли женщина-преданная быть дикша-гуру?"


Хорошие цитаты, но я так и не поняла, что же в конце концов хотел сказать лектор, какой вывод он сделал?
Ведь все сказанное в абсолютно равной степени относится как к мужчинам так и к женщинам. Не достигнув совершенства в преданном служении, не став освобожденной личностью, т.е. не избавившись от всех материальных привязанностей и желаний никто не может стать духовным учителем.
В чём тогда разница? Другое дело что мужчин достигших совершенства в истории много, женщин же значительно меньше. Поэтому в основном все гуру были мужчины. И в ведическом обществе женщина всегда занимала подчиненное положение. Поэтому те из женщин, кто стали гуру были или аватарами или настолько поглощенными любовью к Кришне и отрешенными от всего материального, что пренебрегли всеми условностями. Да, сейчас все изменилось и мужчины и женщины имеют равные права. Но дело не в правах, а по прежнему в преданности Кришне и любви к Нему. Если найдется такая женщина, которая обладает всеми этими качествами, то почему бы ей не стать гуру, если она захочет, конечно? Потому что те, кто достигают таких высот в преданном служении, очень редко проявляют желание стать гуру, считая себя недостойным. Только сострадание к другим и желание служить Кришне и своему духовному учителю могут побудить их стать гуру и то если они не видят другого пути.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Хорошие цитаты, но я так и не поняла, что же в конце концов хотел сказать лектор, какой вывод он сделал?


Странно, что вы не смогли понять - вроде бы одно и то же смотрим. Если очень кратко и без ссылок на шастры (см. видео для этого):

1) Истинным духовным учителем может стать только тот, кто освободился (общается с Кришной лицом к лицу) - при этом пол, раса, род занятий и пр. значения не имеет;
2) Следует понимать, что такие личности встречаются одна на триллион, и, скорее всего, из ныне живущих людей нет ни одной такой;
3) Поэтому должность гуру занимают не такие совершенные личности, а обусловленные материальной природой - это позволяется, но при этом (в отличие от личностей из 1 пункта) этот гуру должен на 100% следовать предписаниям шастр;
4) Писания делят такие воплощенные души на несколько групп, из которых некоторые упоминаются совместно (женщины, шудры..), которым не позволяется быть дикша-гуру. Женщина может стать брахманом (слава Шриле Прабхупаде!), но не может перестать быть женщиной - поэтому это ограничение невозможно снять. Нет ограничений на шикшу, только на дикшу.
5) Вывод - ни одна из ныне живущих женщин не может стать дикша-гуру.

Если кто-то рискнет сообщить, что одна из женщин, стремящихся занять пост дикша-гуру в ИСККОН, является освобожденной душой и общается с Кришной лицом к лицу - было бы интересно узнать имя, потому что тогда она может стать дикша-гуру не только для женщин, а для всех. Это очень важно, ибо тогда эту личность нельзя ограничивать предлагаемым образом.

----------


## Амира

> Странно, что вы не смогли понять - вроде бы одно и то же смотрим. Если очень кратко и без ссылок на шастры (см. видео для этого):


В самом начале видео четко задается вопрос - Может ли женщина-преданная быть дикша-гуру? Потом приводится много цитат, слова Прабхупады что может, была. А в конце загадочная фраза - Таким образом женщины-несиддхи не могут стать дикша-гуру. Разве все это время говорилось о женщинах-несиддхах? Или мужчины-несиддхи могут?  




> 1) Истинным духовным учителем может стать только тот, кто освободился (общается с Кришной лицом к лицу) - при этом пол, раса, род занятий и пр. значения не имеет;
> 2) Следует понимать, что такие личности встречаются одна на триллион, и, скорее всего, из ныне живущих людей нет ни одной такой;
> 3) Поэтому должность гуру занимают не такие совершенные личности, а обусловленные материальной природой - это позволяется, но при этом (в отличие от личностей из 1 пункта) этот гуру должен на 100% следовать предписаниям шастр;
> 4) Писания делят такие воплощенные души на несколько групп, из которых некоторые упоминаются совместно (женщины, шудры..), которым не позволяется быть дикша-гуру. Женщина может стать брахманом (слава Шриле Прабхупаде!), но не может перестать быть женщиной - поэтому это ограничение невозможно снять. Нет ограничений на шикшу, только на дикшу.


Разве к мужчинам-преданным все это не относится?




> 5) Вывод - ни одна из ныне живущих женщин не может стать дикша-гуру.


Вы уверены, что кто-либо из ныне живущих мужчин может, т.е. обладает соответствующими качествами?




> Если кто-то рискнет сообщить, что одна из женщин, стремящихся занять пост дикша-гуру в ИСККОН, является освобожденной душой и общается с Кришной лицом к лицу - было бы интересно узнать имя, потому что тогда она может стать дикша-гуру не только для женщин, а для всех. Это очень важно, ибо тогда эту личность нельзя ограничивать предлагаемым образом.


Согласна с вами. Только слово "стремящихся" мне не нравится, как то пахнет карьеризмом, возможно вы знаете больше.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Это видео для необразованных людей. Автор жонглирует словами, скрывает исторические факты и путает с помощью логики. 
Ошибки в этом видео:

1. В видео говорится, что в вайшнавской традиции нет примеров женщин-дикша-гуру, которые не являлись сиддхами (совершенными)

Есть. Читайте текст исследования Комитета по шастрам ИСККОН. Примеры Гангаматы Госвамини, Хемалаты Тхакурани, Ситы тхакурани, 3-х женщин в цепи Бхактивиноды Тхакура. Почему в видео это умалчивается?  :smilies:  И нигде не говорится, что эти женщины были сиддхами.   
Ввидео автор намеренно вводит в заблуждение о том, что женщин-дикша-гуру не было ранее. Возникает вопрос в компетентности автора видео... 

2. Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том, что не-обитатель Кришна-локи не может быть истинным духовным учителем. 
Как проверить кто является обитателем Кришна-локи, а кто нет? Это будут оценивать те, кто являются обусловленными душами вроде вас, Роман? Даже не представляю что должно случиться чтобы вы какую-то женщину признали разуменее и совершеннее вас...
Эту фразу Шрилы Прабхупады можно интерпретировать и по-другому.  В частости всем известны его выражения, что в ИСККОН ВСЕ являются читыми преданными (потому что у них чистая цель), или, что можно быть обитателем Вриндавана, даже живя в Нью-Йорке, если постоянно думать о Кришне. 
Вывод: цитата, на которую опирается автор видео, не является прямым подтверждением его мнения - она может быть интепретирована по-разному. 

3. Цитата из Бхарадваджа-самхиты "созерцающий Бога лицом к лицу"... В Шримад Бхагаватам дается благословение, что тот, кто со всей верой и вниманием слушает Бхагаватам, встречается с Богом лицом к лицу. Или, например:
"И пусть они не встречаются с Кришной лицом к лицу, это не столь важно, ибо для преданного неустанно искать Кришну - все равно, что видеть Его воочию". (ШБ, 3.1.24, комм.)

4. В конце концов, если уж и принять все эти доводы за чистую монету, то они будут иметь точно такую же силу и по отношению к мужчинам:
Если мужчина не является сиддхой (а кто может это проверить?), то он также не должен становиться дикша-гуру.  

Лично я убеждена, что претензии мужчины в превосходстве над женщинами - это его дисквалификация в вопросе дикша-гуру, так как он до сих пор придерживается телесной концепции жизни. Чему он собирается учить своих учеников? Как достичь превосходства в материальном мире? 
Истинный гуру учит науке о душе, а не добивается признания своего телесного превосходства.

----------


## Амира

> 3) Поэтому должность гуру занимают не такие совершенные личности, а обусловленные материальной природой - это позволяется, но при этом (в отличие от личностей из 1 пункта) этот гуру должен на 100% следовать предписаниям шастр;


Разве были в истории вайшнавизма подобные случаи? Разве может одно обусловленное материальной природой живое существо освободить другое живое существо? Приведите пример, если вы знаете подобные случаи. С каких пор все так резко изменилось? Я прочла все книги Прабхупады и ни разу не встретилась с подобной теорией.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Отдельно можно остановиться на отрывке из комментария к Шримад Бхагаватам 4.12.32, в котором говорится, что "Сунити, будучи женщиной, не могла стать дикша-гуру..."
Как известно, книги Шрилы Прабхупады подвергались редакторской обработке его молодых учеников. Всем известно, что не знание предмета переводчиком или редактором, делает его работу несовершенной. Так, в начальных Бхагаватам были планеты деревьев Пи как результат неумелой работы над словосочетанием питри-лока, планета Питов. И так далее.
Вот скрин оригинальной транскрипции (записи с аудио) этого комментария Шрилы Прабхупады:



Вот что Шрила Прабхупада надиктовал дословно:  
According to sastric injunctions, there is no difference between siksa guru and diksa guru, and generally the siksa guru becomes later on diksa guru. 
Suniti, however being in family reltionship with Dhruva, his mother, and also woman, could not become the diksa-guru of Dhruva Maharaja.  

Перевод:
Согласно предписаниям шастр, не существует разницы между шикша гуру и дикша гуру и как обычно шикша гуру позже становится дикша гуру.
Сунити, однако, будучи в родственных отношениях с Дхрувой (however being in family reltionship with Dhruva), его матерью (his mother), а также женщиной (and also woman),не могла стать дикша-гуру для Дхрувы Махараджи.

Но из этого предложения до нас дошло только: "Но Сунити, будучи женщиной и матерью Дхрувы Махараджи, не могла стать его дикша-гуру". 

То есть это выражение "будучи женщиной" добавлено редактором (Хаягривой прабху), а не употреблено самим Шрилой Прабхупадой. 
Хаягрива прабху также полностью удалил "будучи в родственных отношениях". Если уж принимать этот комментарий как прямое указание к ограничению женщинам давать дикшу, то стоит также запретить давать дикшу всем родственникам, а также жене (т.к. мужчина находится с ней в родственных отношениях).
Но Шрила Прабхупада добавил "а также женщина" просто в ряде факторов, не способствующих принятию такой роли, но не как строгое утверждение в ограничении женщинам исполнять роль дикша-гуру.

Каунтея прабху в своей книге "Did Srila Prabhupada wanted women diksa-gurus?" также пишет, что во время жизни Сунити и Дхрувы (вероятно Сатья-юга) вполне могли действовать принципы вайдика-виддхи (строгие предписания для брахманов), поэтому в те времена женщины не занимали роль дикша-гуру. 
В Кали-югу же вайдика-виддхи уже не работают, все инициациии даются по системе панчаратрика-виддхи. А иначе по системе вайдика-виддхи ВСЕ современные мужчины, будучи млеччхами и внекастовыми, не могут получать какие-либо инициации в принципе. И тем более давать их.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вне всяких сомнений: 
если Вайшнави получают _шикшу_ у сознающей себя (а значит, и Кришну) старшей Вайшнави, 
и *эта шикша полностью отвечает всем их потребностям в Кришна-бхакти*  - 

они очень будут стремиться и _дикшу_ получить у _шикша_-гуру, как любые преданные. 
Это естественный процесс, о котором пишет Шрила Прабхупада: позже _шикша_-гуру становится _дикша_-гуру. 

Странно будет этим Вайшнави специально искать еще какого-то Вайшнава _дикша-гуру_, чтобы только пройти у него _ягью_, - а потом всю жизнь не пересекаться, какой в этом смысл? Очень странная идея для преданных. Однако пока Джи-Би-Си тормозят тему матаджи _дикша_-гуру, это так сейчас и происходит: ученицам устраивается участие в _ягье_ по милости старших Вайшнавов, и получают инициацию у гуру-Вайшнава "от имени Шрилы Прабхупады", чтобы обойти все эти никому не нужные бюрократические препоны. 

Джи-Би-Си установили самим ученикам выбирать себе гуру, и поэтому рано или поздно они позволят тем, чьи гуру - Вайшнави, получать инициацию у них - естественно, а не искусственно.  

Вообще, роль _ягьи_  сейчас чрезвычайно переоценена, именно от этого все эти баталии за то, чтобы не разрешить матаджи инициировать. Это всего лишь церемония, а истинная _дикша_ происходит в сердце. 

Мало того, *это Кришна дает гуру. И позже гуру дает Кришну.*

_Ягью_ проходят *после* того, как приняли гуру в сердце. С какой же стати, получив от Кришны гуру-Вайшнави, проходить _ягью_  у кого-то другого и становиться дикша-ученицей другого Вайшнава.  




> В Кали-югу же вайдика-виддхи уже не работают, все инициациии даются по системе панчаратрика-виддхи. А иначе по системе вайдика-виддхи ВСЕ современные мужчины, будучи млеччхами и внекастовыми, не могут получать какие-либо инициации в принципе. И тем более давать их.


 :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Нынешние дикша-гуру попросту не могут справиться с той нагрузкой, которая на них - в среднем около 1000 учеников на каждого. Очень многое перекладывается на плечи _шикша_-гуру, старших Вайшнавов и Вайшнави на местах. 

И при этом стопорят тех Вайшнави, которые могут быть _дикша_-гуру - точно также, как они, если не лучше.

Я бы давно разрешила всем желающим Вайшнави инициироваться у сознающих себя и Кришну Вайшнави, обладающих описанными в _шастрах_ качествами гуру.




> Следует понимать, что такие личности встречаются одна на триллион, и, скорее всего, из ныне живущих людей нет ни одной такой


Неужели ) А Шрила Прабхупада совсем другого мнения о преданных Кришны в ИСККОН )

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> 1. В видео говорится, что в вайшнавской традиции нет примеров женщин-дикша-гуру, которые не являлись сиддхами (совершенными)
> 
> Есть. Читайте текст исследования Комитета по шастрам ИСККОН. Примеры Гангаматы Госвамини, Хемалаты Тхакурани, Ситы тхакурани, 3-х женщин в цепи Бхактивиноды Тхакура. Почему в видео это умалчивается?  И нигде не говорится, что эти женщины были сиддхами.   
> Ввидео автор намеренно вводит в заблуждение о том, что женщин-дикша-гуру не было ранее. Возникает вопрос в компетентности автора видео...


Да, в видео Дамодара прабху утверждает, что нет прецедентов того, что несиддха женщина-преданная может стать дикша-гуру. Далее он говорит, что в других сампрадайах вообще есть лишь один прецедент женщины дикша-гуру – это Лакшми-деви в Шри-сампрадайе. И добавляет: «Подобно этому в Гаудийа-сампрадайе есть Джахнава-деви». То есть Дамодара прабху не утверждает, что Джахнава-деви была единственной женщиной дикша-гуру в Гаудийа-сампрадайе. Поэтому не надо обвинять его в некомпетентности. 

В Гаудийа-сампрадайе есть ещё несколько женщин дикша-гуру, но все они были сиддхами, великими святыми. И то, что Вы сомневаетесь в этом, может выглядеть неуважительно по отношению к этим великим вайшнави - Сите Тхакурани (жене Адвайты Ачарйи, воплощения Маха-Вишну и Садашивы), Хемалате Тхакурани (дочери Шриваса Ачарйи, одного из членов Шри Шри Панча-таттвы) и другим. 

Например, когда Шри Хемалату Тхакурани оскорбил некий Рупа Кавираджа, попросив её прекратить повторять Святые имена во время его лекции по Шримад-Бхагаватам, то вайшнавы встали на её защиту, сказав: «Мы не хотим слушать твою лекцию. Хемалата Тхакурани выше любого контроля и руководства, выше всех правил и предписаний. Она может проявить лакхи и лакхи форм, находясь здесь и там одновременно». 
И Вы думаете, что она не была сиддхой?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Когда Роман Иванов стал поносить на форуме Ее Милость Шримати Урмилу Деви Даси, присутствующие Вайшнави и Вайшнавы встали на ее защиту , сказав : мы не желаем его слушать. По милости Кришны сейчас ВСЕ Вайшнавы и Вайшнави могут находиться и проповедовать в тысячах домов одновременно. 

Таков уж теперь удел тех, кто участвует в миссии Шри Чайтаньи  Махапрабху  :smilies:

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> According to sastric injunctions, there is no difference between siksa guru and diksa guru, and generally the siksa guru becomes later on diksa guru. 
> Suniti, however being in family reltionship with Dhruva, his mother, and also woman, could not become the diksa-guru of Dhruva Maharaja.  
> 
> Перевод:
> Согласно предписаниям шастр, не существует разницы между шикша гуру и дикша гуру и как обычно шикша гуру позже становится дикша гуру.
> Сунити, однако, будучи в родственных отношениях с Дхрувой (however being in family reltionship with Dhruva), его матерью (his mother), а также женщиной (and also woman),не могла стать дикша-гуру для Дхрувы Махараджи.
> 
> Но из этого предложения до нас дошло только: "Но Сунити, будучи женщиной и матерью Дхрувы Махараджи, не могла стать его дикша-гуру". 
> 
> То есть это выражение "будучи женщиной" добавлено редактором (Хаягривой прабху), а не употреблено самим Шрилой Прабхупадой.


Английский не очень хорошо знаете, да? Being + перечисление, каждый элемент которого равноценен по отношению к being. Being 1) relative (mother); 2) woman. Полагаете, от перестановки слагаемых сумма меняется? Being relative, and also woman не равняется being a woman and his mother? Отсутствие "also = к тому же" делает неважным часть про женское тело? Это очень странное понимание английского языка.




> Если уж принимать этот комментарий как прямое указание к ограничению женщинам давать дикшу, то стоит также запретить давать дикшу всем родственникам, а также жене (т.к. мужчина находится с ней в родственных отношениях).


А это разрешено? Точно, ведь Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур получил дикшу у своего отца, великого вайшнава.




> В Кали-югу же вайдика-виддхи уже не работают, все инициациии даются по системе панчаратрика-виддхи. А иначе по системе вайдика-виддхи ВСЕ современные мужчины, будучи млеччхами и внекастовыми, не могут получать какие-либо инициации в принципе. И тем более давать их.


Видео, 3:30: не будучи сиддхами, вайшнавы могут стать гуру, строго следуя ученической преемственности. Видео, 6:49, цитата из панчаратрики (система паначаратрика-виддхи): на джату мантра-да нари - женщина никогда не может стать дикша-гуру.

У меня есть сомнения, что вайшнави в этой теме смотрели видео.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Когда Роман Иванов стал поносить на форуме Ее Милость Шримати Урмилу Деви Даси


Позволю себе заметить, я не поносил старших вайшнавов на форуме. За это полагается бан и я бы тут не писал, если бы я это сделал. Было безобидное замечание о том, что Её Милости Шримати Урмиле Деви Даси не следовало бы залазить на стол в присутствии других вайшнавов и давать им с этого стола шикшу. Тут нет оскорбления. Это проявление удивления положением дел в западном ИСККОН и лилами Её Милости.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Разве были в истории вайшнавизма подобные случаи? Разве может одно обусловленное материальной природой живое существо освободить другое живое существо? Приведите пример, если вы знаете подобные случаи. С каких пор все так резко изменилось? Я прочла все книги Прабхупады и ни разу не встретилась с подобной теорией.


Мм.. ну как бы вам намекнуть-то.. как минимум некая святая дюжина дикша-гуру присутствует в истории современного вайшнавизма, которые, как оказалось, не были освобожденными душами. И да, Шрила Прабхупада знал, на что идёт, давая им санньясу и прямо разрешив им давать дикшу после его ухода. 

Отвечая на ваш вопрос - да, конечно, может освободить. Это вопрос относится к пониманию того, кто есть главный шикша гуру ИСККОН. Конкретный живой гуру, который способен повторить его слова и донести в соответствующей форме философию - освободит другое живое существо. И не очень важно, если этот живой гуру через 10 лет теряет эту способность - это влияет только на его потенциальных будущих учеников.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Было безобидное замечание о том, что Её Милости Шримати Урмиле Деви Даси не следовало бы залазить на стол в присутствии других вайшнавов и давать им с этого стола шикшу. Тут нет оскорбления. Это проявление удивления положением дел в западном ИСККОН и лилами Её Милости.


Она правильно сделала, сбила спесь с бюрократов, и стала видна их реакция, видят ли они души. А то превращают собрания, где решаются судьбы Вайшнавов, в партсобрания бюрократов времен позднего застоя. И уж не вам судить действия старших и писать замечания в сторону Гуру, что ей следует делать, а что нет.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Она правильно сделала, сбила спесь с бюрократов, и стала видна их реакция, видят ли они души. А то превращают собрания, где решаются судьбы Вайшнавов, в партсобрания бюрократов времен позднего застоя. И уж не вам судить действия старших и писать замечания в сторону Гуру, что ей следует делать, а что нет.


 :mmm:  вы же только что сделали суждение по поводу действий старших по отношению к вам. Что они там превращают во что.

Что поделаешь. Если вы почитаете различные наставления священных писаний, то узнаете, что там не зря говорят, что человек, достигший высокого духовного уровня и освободившийся из-под влияния гун, более не обязан следовать правилам и предписаниям, но, тем не менее, следует им - потому что с него берут пример все остальные. И Кришна выполняет свои обязанности, являясь в той или и ной форме, и следует строго предписаниям, будучи Рамой или Господом Чайтаньей. Шрила Прабхупада был идеальным джентельменом. Ибо он Гуру и знает священные писания, знает, как вести себя.

Если старший будет вести себя как клоун, очевидно, что неразумные люди типа меня будут превратно понимать его действия и, в том числе, совершать оскорбления по отношению к этому старшему. Допустит ли старший, будучи просветленной личностью с высоким разумом, такой исход событий? Не надо меня осуждать за мыслепреступление, это естественная реакция низших классов, описанная в шастрах.

----------


## Aryan

По этикету дикша-гуру становятся после ухода предыдущего гуру, либо по указанию присутсвующего гуру.
Шрила Прабхупада дикша-гуру из матаджи не сделал, и просил ничего не менять.Сейчас гипотетическими кандидатками в дикша-гуру являются только ученицы Шрилы Прабхупады.ДжиБиСи пока изучает теоретическое обоснование вопроса, похоже это займет не один десяток лет)) 
В дальнейшем претендентки должны получать приказ от своего дикша-гуру.
Что-то все подзабыли ( а кто-то из юных и не знает) про матаджи Арчи.
На форуме пару тем было лет 10 назад.
Принимала ( может и дальше принимает??) учеников и учениц во-всю.Без ДжиБиСи, что характерно

----------


## Амира

> Мм.. ну как бы вам намекнуть-то.. как минимум некая святая дюжина дикша-гуру присутствует в истории современного вайшнавизма, которые, как оказалось, не были освобожденными душами. И да, Шрила Прабхупада знал, на что идёт, давая им санньясу и прямо разрешив им давать дикшу после его ухода.


Давайте не будем опираться на слухи. Прабхупада мне, вам и всем своим ученикам дал абсолютно равнозначные знания. Эти знания изложены в его книгах. 
Не будем следовать восходящему методу познания, что существует какой-то близкий ученик Прабхупады, которому Прабхупада дал особые сокровенные знания и особые личные указания будь-то в письме, личной беседе.

Нектар наставлений, текст 5, комментарий:
"Не следует становится духовным учителем, не достигнув уровня уттама-адхикари. Вайшнавы-неофиты и вайшнавы, стоящие на средней ступени, тоже могут принимать учеников, но только из числа преданных того же уровня, и при этом нужно отдавать себе отчет в том, что последние, действуя под их недостаточно компетентным руководством, не смогут достичь ощутимого прогресса на пути к высшей цели жизни. Вот почему так важно принять в качестве духовного учителя преданного уттама-адхикари".

Да, сказал Прабхупада, можно, но прогресс от общения с таким гуру стремится к нулю, он неощутим.

Можно тогда всем разрешить становиться дикша-гуру, кто обладает минимальными соответствующими качествами, если они будут давать инициацию от имени Прабхупады, со своей же стороны и со своего уровня помогая ученику. 




> Отвечая на ваш вопрос - да, конечно, может освободить. Это вопрос относится к пониманию того, кто есть главный шикша гуру ИСККОН. Конкретный живой гуру, который способен повторить его слова и донести в соответствующей форме философию - освободит другое живое существо. И не очень важно, если этот живой гуру через 10 лет теряет эту способность - это влияет только на его потенциальных будущих учеников.


Нет, тот кто не свободен сам, никого не может освободить. Да, Прабхупада главный гуру ИСККОН, он может освободить и Кришна может, но это будет уже заслуга Прабхупады и Кришны и личного успеха преданного, а не несовершенного посредника.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Давайте не будем опираться на слухи. Прабхупада мне, вам и всем своим ученикам дал абсолютно равнозначные знания. Эти знания изложены в его книгах.


Давайте.




> Нектар наставлений, текст 5, комментарий:
> "Не следует становится духовным учителем, не достигнув уровня уттама-адхикари. Вайшнавы-неофиты и вайшнавы, стоящие на средней ступени, тоже могут принимать учеников, но только из числа преданных того же уровня, и при этом нужно отдавать себе отчет в том, что последние, действуя под их недостаточно компетентным руководством, не смогут достичь ощутимого прогресса на пути к высшей цели жизни. Вот почему так важно принять в качестве духовного учителя преданного уттама-адхикари".
> 
> Да, сказал Прабхупада, можно, но прогресс от общения с таким гуру стремится к нулю, он неощутим.


Серьезно? К нулю? А если я вайшнав-неофит, а учитель на средней ступени - тоже? В общем, я понял, что все падшие гуру ИСККОН уттама-адхикари, у них просто игры такие.

Что же делать, если уттама-адхикари нет и не предвидится? Искусственно не взрастишь, даже если очень хочется и даже если есть культ личности.




> Нет, тот кто не свободен сам, никого не может освободить.


Парирую:




> «Все члены Движения сознания Кришны действуют в соответствии с указаниями Верховного Господа, полученными через тех, кто неукоснительно следует всем Его наставлениям. Пусть ученик сам не является освобожденной душой, но если он строго следует указаниям Верховного Господа, который обладает абсолютной свободой, то все его действия сразу же освобождаются от налета материальной скверны. Поэтому Господь Чайтанья говорил: «Я приказываю тебе стать духовным учителем». Тот, кто обладает твердой верой в трансцендентные слова Верховного Господа и следует всем Его наставлениям, сразу же становится духовным учителем» (ШБ 4.18.5, комм.).
> 
> 
> «Освобожденные гуру и ачарьи не ошибаются, однако есть те, кто обладает меньшей квалификацией или не освобожден. Тем не менее, они могут выступать в роли гуру и ачарьи, строго следуя ученической преемственности». (письмо Джанардане от 26.04.1968)
> 
> 
> «Мы можем не быть полностью совершенными, но если мы, насколько это возможно, следуем наставлениям, то насколько мы следуем, настолько мы совершенны. Так достигается совершенство. Необходимо следовать наставлениям. Попытайтесь понять на примере: опытный технолог, техник или механик делает свое дело, а кто-то трудится под его руководством. Этот «кто-то» строго следует руководству специалиста и потому тоже специалист. Он может не обладать полной квалификацией, но его труд квалифицирован. Понимаете? Это потому что он действует под руководством специалиста. Понимаете? Поэтому, если вы следуете за чистым преданным, вы тоже чистый преданный. Полной чистоты может не быть, так как мы пытаемся избавиться от обусловленности, но если мы строго следуем за чистым преданным, то мы тоже чистые преданные; мы чисты, пока следуем. Поэтому чистый преданный - это не только тот, кто уже полностью очистился. Если он придерживается этого принципа - следовать за чистым преданным – тогда его действия и он сам чисты. Это не мое толкование. Об этом сказано в Бхагаватам. Махаджано йена гатах са пантхах (ЧЧ., Мадхья, 17.186). 
> (Лекция по Б-г 2.1-10 и беседа, Лос-Анджелес, 25.11.1968)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> вы же только что сделали суждение по поводу действий старших по отношению к вам. Что они там превращают во что.


Они мне не старшие, я ничего про них не знаю, кроме того, что я видела их непочтительную реакцию на Гуру и старшую ученицу Шрилы Прабхупады. Представляя мнение шастр, она села выше, вот и все. В противоположность этим преданным, про Ее Милость Урмилу Деви Даси я знаю очень многое. Я переводила ее, когда вы еще были школьником, и не нуждаюсь ни в чьих мнениях, может ли она быть дикша-гуру. Те, кто служат Вайшнавам, не нуждаются в указаниях других об их уровне, поскольку имеют непосредственный опыт (пратьякшу).  




> более не обязан следовать правилам и предписаниям


И где же у нас предписание, что Гуру не имеет права сидеть выше тех, кому передает мнение шастр? 
Какое такое предписание Вайшнави нарушила? Она села на возвышение, поскольку цитировала шастры как представитель Sastric Advisory Comission.

Я присутствовала, когда Е.С.Бхакти Викаша Свами отказался давать лекцию, когда его усадили ниже слушателей. Пока всех не переместили ниже, он не начал лекцию. Бхакти Викаша Свами правильно сделал, поскольку знание нисходит сверху вниз, от старших к младшим, и это залог верного умонастроения слушателей . Так и Вайшнави поступила правильно. Если кто-то не способен на элементарное - абстрагироваться от стола и стульев, о чем тут вообще говорить. 




> это естественная реакция низших классов, описанная в шастрах.


Если вы считаете себя представителем низшего класса, вы не имеете никакого права обсуждать поведение брахмани и Гуру. Ваше мнение попросту не берется в расчет и никого не интересует.  Только смиренно служа представителям высших варн, низший класс может продвигаться духовно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Можно тогда всем разрешить становиться дикша-гуру, кто обладает минимальными соответствующими качествами,


Совершенно верно. К этому все и идет, посколько количество дикша-гуру явно придется увеличивать. Только то, что вы называете "минимальными качествами " - это уже достаточные качества  :smilies:  Они уже "максимальны"  : быть душой, сознающей себя и Кришну,   в совершенстве знать науку о Кришне и владеть чувствами. Большего и не требуется, это уже свидетельствует о том, что человек может принимать учеников повсюду в мире. 




> если они будут давать инициацию от имени Прабхупады, со своей же стороны и со своего уровня помогая ученику.


Меня и других учеников гуру инициировал, произнеся "от имени Шрилы Прабхупады". 

Большинство нынешних дикша-гуру - Вайшнавы очень высокого уровня, Мадхйама-адхикари. Если бы у нас были гуру только самого высокого уровня Уттама, дела в ИСККОН явно шли бы иначе. 

Любой гуру может вести всех, кто ниже по уровню. Если случается так, что ученики перерастают Гуру - дикша-гуру с радостью передает их другому шикша-гуру, соответсвенно их потребностям. При этом и сами гуру не остаются на месте и также растут: есть мадхьяма-каништха, мадхьяма-мадхьяма, мадхьяма-уттама...

----------


## Светлана )

> Женщина может стать брахманом (слава Шриле Прабхупаде!), но не может перестать быть женщиной - поэтому это ограничение невозможно снять. Нет ограничений на шикшу, только на дикшу.
> 5) Вывод - ни одна из ныне живущих женщин не может стать дикша-гуру.


 А Прахупада совсем другой вывод делал:

"Еи кришнататтва-веттисеи гуру хайа (ЧЧ, Мадхйа 8.128) Квалификация гуру в том, что он должен быть полностью осведомлен в науке о Кришне. Тогда он или она могут стать гуру.
Еи кришнататтва-веттисеи гуру хайа. 
(Пауза) В нашем материальном мире существует ли какой-то запрет в том, что женщина не может стать профессором?
Если она квалифицирована, она может стать профессором. Что здесь плохого? Она должна быть квалифицирована.
Таково положение. Таким же образом, если женщина понимает сознание Кришны совершенным образом, она может стать гуру."
Интервью с профессором О’Конеллом, Мотилалом и Шиварамом 
18 июня 1976, Торонто.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Когда дискуссия превращается в базар, мне не хочется в ней участвовать. Такие споры можно вести до бесконечности.
Шриле Прабхупаде прямо задали вопрос и он на него прямо и недвусмысленно ответил. Но тем, кого такой ответ не устраивает, будут находить все новые и новые интерпретации, подводя бесчисленные аргументы под свое понимание.
В комментарии к Шримад Бхагаватам (1.4.1) Шрила Прабхупада пишет: "*Не следует выискивать в тексте тайный смысл*, и все же преподносить его надо так, чтобы заинтересовать слушателей и дать им возможность понять его. Это называется пониманием текста". 
Но, конечно, заинтересованные в запрете и этого не услышат, но будут настаивать на том откровении, которое они получили как понимать недвусмысленные слова Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что женщины могут стать гуру.

----------


## Амира

> Что же делать, если уттама-адхикари нет и не предвидится? Искусственно не взрастишь, даже если очень хочется и даже если есть культ личности.


Ну во-первых уже есть - это Прабхупада. Мы же учимся по его книгам, следуем, служим, поклоняемся ему, значит он в любом случае наш гуру.
Тогда какая разница кто вам даст инициацию, уттама или нет? Никакой гуру вам лично много времени уделить не сможет. Наставления уттамы (Прабхупады) с нами всегда, значит в той или степени мы должны быть самостоятельны - читать, изучать, воспевать, практиковать, без этого не обойтись. Жить в обществе тех кто следует тем же путем, что и мы, и учиться у тех, кто обладает лучшими качествами.

Не ждите чуда, что вдруг вы встретите уттаму и он все за вас сделает. Без личного участия и личных качеств ничего такого не произойдёт.
Общаться с таким человеком безусловно величайшая удача. Но сначала человек приобретает личные качества, то ли в прошлой жизни, то ли в этой, а потом уже Кришна посылает ему уттаму. Даже самого Кришну и Господа Чайтанью не все люди принимали при личной встрече, для этого нужно было обладать определенными качествами.

Сейчас у нас есть все возможности для духовного прогресса. Было бы желание.





> Парирую:


Одни слова Прабхупады не отменяют другие  :smilies:  и не противоречат друг другу.

----------


## Амира

> Они уже "максимальны"  : быть душой, сознающей себя и Кришну,   в совершенстве знать науку о Кришне


То что вы написали, действительно максимально  :smilies: . Эти два понятия очень, очень глубоки. И они уже включают в себя предел совершенства.
Ведь, говоря о них, мы же не имеем ввиду изучение книг и слушание наставлений, это уже предполагает что человек сам достиг всего о чем слышал и читал. 






> может принимать учеников повсюду в мире.


Я помню этот стих (Нектар наставлений, стих 1). К нему идет огромный комментарий Прабхупады, но в этом комментарии Прабхупада не упоминает о дикше. Подводя итог, пишет:

"Итак, того, кто контролирует эти шесть чувств - речь, ум, гнев, язык, желудок и гениталии - следует называть свами или госвами. Слово свами означает “хозяин”, а госвами - это хозяин го, то есть “хозяин чувств”. Принимая отречение, человек получает титул свами. Это не означает, что он является хозяином своей семьи, сословия или общины. Он должен быть хозяином своих чувств. Того, кто не владеет чувствами, следует называть не госвами, а го-дасой, слугой чувств".

Ну да, учеников может принимать конечно, но только контроля чувств все же не достаточно, для того чтобы привести ученика к Кришне.
Но если учитывать, что к преданный, развивший привязанность к Кришне, естественным образом способен контролировать чувства и даже получает освобождение, не желая его, тогда да.  :smilies: 






> Меня и других учеников гуру инициировал, произнеся "от имени Шрилы Прабхупады".


Да, все правильно, так и должно быть.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ну да, учеников может принимать конечно, но только контроля чувств все же не достаточно, для того чтобы привести ученика к Кришне.


Поэтому я перечислила все 3 условия: быть душой, сознающей себя (а значит, и Кришну, поскольку душа - слуга Кришны, jivera svarupa hoya krsnera nitya dasa), в совершенстве знать науку о Кришне и контроль чувств.





> Но если учитывать, что к преданный, развивший привязанность к Кришне, естественным образом способен контролировать чувства и даже получает освобождение, не желая его, тогда да.


Конечно.




> Ведь, говоря о них, мы же не имеем ввиду изучение книг и слушание наставлений, это уже предполагает что человек сам достиг всего о чем слышал и читал.


Эти условия означают достижение цели человеческой жизни. Это не уровень начинающих учеников, конечно же. Вместе с тем возвышенные Вайшнавы продолжают изучать и получать наставления предыдущих Ачарьев, на любом уровне. Гуру - это ученики своих гуру... парампара.

----------


## Амира

> Поэтому я перечислила все 3 условия: быть душой, сознающей себя (а значит, и Кришну, поскольку душа - слуга Кришны), в совершенстве знать науку о Кришне и контроль чувств.


Да, я вас поняла. Просто иногда этот стих из "Нектара наставлений" приводят как самодостаточный, для того чтобы стать гуру, поэтому написала о нем отдельно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Что касается _сиддх_, когда Шрилу Прабхупаду спросили, может ли он показать какое-нибудь чудо, он указал на своих западных учеников. Превращать людей Запада в Вайшнавов - вот чудеса преданных Господа Чайтаньи. Какой смысл находиться во многих домах одновременно, если не с целью служить обитателям этих домов как представители парампары. Все наши гуру обладают этой способностью, пребывая на алтарях, в своих книгах, лекциях и сердцах учеников. 


"Одни смотрят на душу как на чудо, другие говорят о ней как о чуде, третьи слышат, что она подобна чуду, а есть и такие, кто, даже услышав о душе, не могут постичь ее". 
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/2/29

Как бы не оказаться в последней категории, - вот о чем надо заботиться, а не о выборе гуру Вайшнави.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Да, я вас поняла. Просто иногда этот стих из "Нектара наставлений" приводят как самодостаточный, для того чтобы стать гуру, поэтому написала о нем отдельно.


До чего приятно общаться с теми, кто знает книги. Спасибо.

----------


## Амира

> До чего приятно общаться с теми, кто знает книги. Спасибо.


Взаимно  :smilies:

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Когда дискуссия превращается в базар, мне не хочется в ней участвовать. Такие споры можно вести до бесконечности.
> Шриле Прабхупаде прямо задали вопрос и он на него прямо и недвусмысленно ответил. Но тем, кого такой ответ не устраивает, будут находить все новые и новые интерпретации, подводя бесчисленные аргументы под свое понимание.
> В комментарии к Шримад Бхагаватам (1.4.1) Шрила Прабхупада пишет: "*Не следует выискивать в тексте тайный смысл*, и все же преподносить его надо так, чтобы заинтересовать слушателей и дать им возможность понять его. Это называется пониманием текста". 
> Но, конечно, заинтересованные в запрете и этого не услышат, но будут настаивать на том откровении, которое они получили как понимать недвусмысленные слова Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что женщины могут стать гуру.


Шрила Прабхупада – это нитйа-сиддха, и его слова лишены четырех недостатков обусловленных душ. И если мы видим два его высказывания, противоречащих друг другу, то очевидно, что несовершенно лишь наше понимание одного или нескольких из них. И по законам толкования священных текстов, которыми пользовались все наши великие ачарйи, тот, кто изучает, обязан интерпретировать, истолковать хотя бы одно из высказываний так, чтобы между ними исчезли противоречия. Иначе быть не может, ведь гуру не может говорить вещи, не соответствующие законам логики, нйайи («нйайа рахитам» - Хари-бхакти-виласа 1.101). 

Таким образом, мы имеем несколько высказываний Шрилы Прабхупады по поводу женщин дикша-гуру, внешне кажущихся противоречащими друг другу. И изучающие обязаны истолковать одно или оба высказывания так, чтобы они не противоречили друг другу. Этого не избежать. Иначе сторонники противоположных мнений будут до скончания века перекидываться цитатами Шрилы Прабхупады, которые по своей силе находятся на одном уровне, и никогда не придут к окончательному выводу.

Заметьте, вы *так же* истолковываете высказывания Шрилы Прабхупады, где он говорит, что женщины не могут быть дикша-гуру, придавая этим высказываниям какой-то непрямой, переносный или узкий смысл. Противники введения в ИСККОН женщин дикша-гуру делают то же самое, но с высказываниями, где он говорит, что женщина может быть дикша гуру. 

И вот самый интересный вопрос: чем мы должны руководствоваться в таких неизбежных интерпретациях слов ачарйи-основателя? 

Ответ: шастрами и садачаром (опытом святых личностей прошлого). 

Противники введения в ИСККОН женщин дикша-гуру в интерпретации слов Шрилы Прабхупады руководствуются шастрой – Бхарадваджа-самхитой, на авторитетность которой Шрила Прабхупада прямо указал в комментарии к ШБ 4.31.10, садачаром Гаудийа-сампрадайи и трёх других вайшнавских авторитетных сампрадай. 

А сторонники введения женщин дикша-гуру руководствуются в интерпретации слов Шрилы Прабхупады указаниями собственного ума. Вот и вся разница.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Что касается _сиддх_, когда Шрилу Прабхупаду спросили, может ли он показать какое-нибудь чудо, он указал на своих западных учеников. Превращать людей Запада в Вайшнавов - вот чудеса преданных Господа Чайтаньи. Какой смысл находиться во многих домах одновременно, если не с целью служить обитателям этих домов как представители парампары. Все наши гуру обладают этой способностью, пребывая на алтарях, в своих книгах, лекциях и сердцах учеников.


Не подменяйте понятия, пожалста. В видео Дамодары прабху идёт речь вовсе не о мистических сиддхах, а о преданных-сиддхах, то есть преданных, достигших совершенства в своём преданном служении (стадии бхава-бхакти и выше).

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Они мне не старшие, я ничего про них не знаю, кроме того, что я видела их непочтительную реакцию на Гуру и старшую ученицу Шрилы Прабхупады. Представляя мнение шастр, она села выше, вот и все.


Если вы откроете первый том ШБ, то прочтете, каким образом Сута Госвами уселся на возвышение перед мудрецами. Сам или ему почтительно предложили это место? 




> И где же у нас предписание, что Гуру не имеет права сидеть выше тех, кому передает мнение шастр? 
> Какое такое предписание Вайшнави нарушила? Она села на возвышение, поскольку цитировала шастры как представитель Sastric Advisory Comission.
> 
> Я присутствовала, когда Е.С.Бхакти Викаша Свами отказался давать лекцию, когда его усадили ниже слушателей. Пока всех не переместили ниже, он не начал лекцию. Бхакти Викаша Свами правильно сделал, поскольку знание нисходит сверху вниз, от старших к младшим, и это залог верного умонастроения слушателей . Так и Вайшнави поступила правильно. Если кто-то не способен на элементарное - абстрагироваться от стола и стульев, о чем тут вообще говорить.


Мы говорим о разных вещах. Человек обладает свободой воли и может отказаться делать что-то. Например, однажды Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху пригласили на намахатту, он вошел в прихожую, увидел, какая грязная квартира, развернулся и ушел. Это его право. Если бы там были только его ученики, еще одно его право было бы приказать быстро вымыть всё до блеска.

Нет, мы не будем абстрагироваться от столов и стульев. Мы видим, что определенные вайшнави рвутся к власти и постам, умело манипулируя умами и эмоциями других людей. То, что Е.М. Урмила Деви даси не просто отказалась представлять мнение шастр до тех пор, пока *другие* не согласятся сесть ниже её, а, более того, насильно поставила себя выше других хотя бы теоретически уважаемых людей - показатель чего-то весьма нехорошего. Даже если не принимать во внимание то, что это просто элементарно неприлично - лазить по столам, влезая в лужи разлитого чая  :smilies:  я себе не могу представить ни одного уважаемого человека из материалистичного общества, который бы так сделал. Просто представьте себе Путина на столе в ресторане.

Вы сами увидели на лицах людей умонастроение, которое возникло в результате насильственного требования власти и почета. Это точно то самое "верное умонастроение слушателей", о котором вы пишите? Если нет, то какова цель всей этой клоунады?




> Если вы считаете себя представителем низшего класса, вы не имеете никакого права обсуждать поведение брахмани и Гуру. Ваше мнение попросту не берется в расчет и никого не интересует.  Только смиренно служа представителям высших варн, низший класс может продвигаться духовно.


Мм, вообще-то, я могу делать всё что угодно. Хоть кофе пить, хоть обсуждать кого угодно. Это лишь вопрос моего личного духовного продвижения и репутации, причем тоже исключительно моей (вот если бы я был инициированный, тогда совсем другое дело). Не будете же вы утверждать, что я нахожусь в системе варнашрамы  :mig: 

К чему бы я это? К тому, что нас тысячи. И видя недостойное поведение старшего, мы вольно или невольно совершаем вайшнава-апарадху. Поэтому реальные Гуру так себя никогда не ведут публично. Они выше правил и предписаний, но соблюдают их для спокойствия общества.

----------


## Aryan

Хотел бы все-таки узнать мнение предыдущих ораторов по м-джи Арчи.
По факту имеем матаджи, выполняющую роль гуру в вайшнавизме.
Каковы результаты эксперимента?

----------


## Амира

> Хотел бы все-таки узнать мнение предыдущих ораторов по м-джи Арчи.


Так как и я, очевидно, отношусь к упомянутой вами категории, то хочу сказать, что лично мне ничего не известно о матаджи Арчи. Да, в интернете я иногда встречала упоминания о ней, но кто она, и чем занималась или занимается и в чем ее осудили я не знаю, меня не интересовало это, а специально не приходилось сталкиваться с этим. Поэтому свое мнение я не могу высказать по этому вопросу.

----------


## Aryan

> Так как и я, очевидно, отношусь к упомянутой вами категории, то хочу сказать, что лично мне ничего не известно о матаджи Арчи.


Спасибо! :vanca calpa:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мы видим, что определенные вайшнави рвутся к власти и постам, умело манипулируя умами и эмоциями других людей.


Я не знаю никого из женщин, кто прямо-таки рвался бы к власти и постам. Если внешне это так выглядит, то они как матери чувствуют, что не так в ИСККОН, что мужчины не справляются по некоторым вопросам, вот и все. Сами Вайшнави хотят видеть старших Вайшнави своими гуру. Но вам этого не понять. 

Далее, если Вайшнави квалифицированы для определенного служения, они должны и могут занимать соответствующие посты. Мнение о Вайшнави как о тех, кто играют только роли матерей и жен, несостоятельно.  

А вот среди мужчин уже много кто попали в ловушку власти и постов, вплоть до вранья и манипулирования в статусе санньяси. 
Если вы до сих не читали эту статью, увлекшись выпуском своего никому не нужного видео, то вам самое время прочесть:  

*Е.М.Крипамойа Даса 

Социальный замок, или слепая зона ИСККОН*:

https://www.facebook.com/notes/raja-...9957900708944/

Кришна Сам прославляет Своих преданных. Поэтому время - представитель Кришны - расставит всех по своим местам.






> Не подменяйте понятия, пожалста. В видео Дамодары прабху идёт речь вовсе не о мистических сиддхах, а о преданных-сиддхах, то есть преданных, достигших совершенства в своём преданном служении (стадии бхава-бхакти и выше).


Я вам ответила, что такое сиддхи в миссии Господа Чайтаньи с точки зрения Шрилы Прабхупады. Я говорила не о мистических сиддхах. Не зная и не понимая элементарных вещей, вы беретесь рассуждать о чем-то возвышенном. 


Более разговаривать с вами не намерена, оставайтесь в своих иллюзиях.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шримати Арчи д.д. не получала благословений в ИСККОН на то, чтобы быть дикша-гуру. О чем говорить, если никто не наблюдает за ее последователями. По сути дела, она инициирует вне ИСККОН. 

Но если все они следуют тому, чему учит Шрила Прабхупада, то все с ними будет хорошо. Вайшнавы не только в ИСККОН. 

Еще при жизни Шрилы Прабхупады один его ученик в США, не согласный с стилем проповеди ИСККОН в США, отказался следовать в рамках ИСККОН. Сиддхасварупананда Свами. Шрила Прабхупада сказал другим не беспокоиться о нем. И результаты его проповеди вполне ощутимые. Одна Туласи Габбард, дочь его ближайшего соратника, чего стоит. 

Мне довелось побывать на их встречах в нашем городе, и у меня осталось хорошее впечатление, отличная проповедь по книгам Прабхупады, вполне аутентично. Учитывая, что они не пересекаются с ИСККОН, прямо-таки удивительная аутентичность. Послушайте как-нибудь, насколько точно и без отклонений Туласи Габбард передает американцам послание "Бхагавад-Гиты как она есть". 

Ветви древа Господа Чайтаньи простираются намного дальше, чем кажется узкому взгляду.

----------


## Aryan

> Шримати Арчи д.д. не получала благословений в ИСККОН на то, чтобы быть дикша-гуру. О чем говорить, если никто не наблюдает за ее последователями. По сути дела, она инициирует вне ИСККОН.


"Пхалена паричияте"- судят по плодам, и ученики Арчи д.д. могут быть аргументом ( за или против) в обсуждаемой теме. За 8 лет наверное есть что исследовать.Но кто возьмется??

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Возможно буду наказан за данный пост, но Габбард поддерживает тех, о ком Прабхупада высказывался как о неидеальных личностях.



> Prabhupada: No. There is no question of high percentage. I said that even a small percentage, there must be some ideal men. At least people will see that "Here is the ideal man." Just like we are having. Because they are chanting and dancing, many outsiders are coming, and they are also learning, they are also offering obeisances. And gradually they are offering their service: "Please accept me." The example is better than precept. If you have an ideal group of men, then people will automatically learn. That is wanted. But don't mind, I don't find, I mean to say, any ideal group of men. Even in the priests they are going to hospital for their drinking habit. I saw in sometimes before in a hospital, five thousand patients, alcoholic patients, priest. Those priest should be ideal character. And they are advocating homosex. So where is the ideal character men? If the priestly class, they are going to hospital for drinking habit, and they are allowing man-to-man marriage and homosex, then where is ideal character?
> 
> Director: But homosexual is a sickness in our...
> 
> Prabhupada: Eh?
> 
> Director: Homosexual is a sickness.
> 
> Devotee: He said it's an illness.
> ...


Источник.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я так думаю, что это болезнь роста ее как политика. Политика - сложная и принято считать, что грязная вещь. 
По правде говоря, я крайне удивлена происходящим и наблюдаю за планом Кришны. Одно понятно, что это необычная душа. На сегодня в связи с предстоящими предвыборными дебатами 2020 в Вашингтоне начали транслировать Маха-мантру:  
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...756#post180756 
(юмор, тем не менее... нам такое и не снилось и я не ожидала, что увижу подобное так скоро, но... явно это какой-то план Господа. Также не живя там и не обладая менталитетом граждан США, мы не можем судить о правильности действий). 

Главное, что она выступает за прекращение войн, невмешательство США в дела других стран во внешней политике, и за это многие американцы ее и поддерживают.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> "Пхалена паричияте"- судят по плодам, и ученики Арчи д.д. могут быть аргументом ( за или против) в обсуждаемой теме. За 8 лет наверное есть что исследовать.Но кто возьмется??


Нет смысла. Давайте тогда судить по ученикам гуру в мужских телах - разве у кого-то только успехи, и нет неудач? Разве просто начать свой путь к Кришне - это уже не великая удача для душ, и разве Кришна не будет использовать всех, кто способен вести? 

И откуда вообще это желание следить за другими, а не за своим прогрессом. Время - представитель Кришны - расставит всех по местам.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Е.М.Урмила д.д. пишет на FB, что отключит любого, кто напишет что-то против Туласи Габбард - но это не значит, что она во всем ее поддерживает. Разумные видят главное.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Роман, слышали анекдот?

Наука всегда права. Не позволяй фактам вводить себя в заблуждение.

 :smilies:

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> 3. Цитата из Бхарадваджа-самхиты "созерцающий Бога лицом к лицу"... В Шримад Бхагаватам дается благословение, что тот, кто со всей верой и вниманием слушает Бхагаватам, встречается с Богом лицом к лицу.


Этот довод разобран в интервью Баларамачарйи прабху в группе «Ведическая культура. Шрила Прабхупада»:

«*ВОПРОС О ЖЕНЩИНАХ – ДИКША-ГУРУ (ЖДГ)* 

Примите наши поклоны, дорогие преданные. С недавних пор вопрос ЖДГ (женщин — дикша-гуру) стал активно обсуждаться в среде преданных и начали проявляться аргументы за и против. Мы с интересом и уважением послушали мнение одной из сторон, которое озвучил 23 февраля 2019 года ЕМ Мадана-Мохан прабху, отвечая на вопросы преданных. Видеозапись его ответов выложена по ссылке: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETUh2Sk5cy0
В этом видео много очень хороших и вдохновляющих как вопросов, так и ответов Мадана-мохана прабху. Лишь некоторые моменты вызвали у нас сомнения и дополнительные вопросы.

На отметке 1 ч 15 мин 40 сек в видео выше Мадана-мохан прабху отвечает на вопрос: _может ли вайшнави быть дикша-гуру, что же Шрила Прабхупада говорил по этому поводу?_ 

Мадана-мохан прабху сказал, что и мужчины, и женщины могут быть дикша-гуру, если они являются чистыми преданными и освобождёнными душами, а это означает, что они строго следуют наставлениям духовного учителя. При этом он сослался на комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады к ШБ 4.28.51, в котором сказано, что человек, который строго следует наставлениям духовного учителя, по сути, видит Кришну лицом к лицу. По мнению Мадана-мохана прабху, такой человек и является тем, кто в стихе 1.44 Бхарадваджа-самхиты Шри Нарада Панчаратры назван _ «пратйакшитатма-натхой»_, то есть тем, кто непосредственно видит Кришну, и вследствие такой высокой квалификации этот человек имеет право давать дикшу независимо от его происхождения, пола и т.д. Подробнее ответ Мадана-мохана прабху смотрите на видео выше.

Мы попросили *ЕМ Баларамачарйу прабху* дать нам интервью по этому вопросу и приводим его ниже.

*Наш корреспондент:*  Баларамачарйа прабху, какие известны высказывания Шрилы Прабхупады по вопросу о том, может ли быть женщина дикша-гуру?

*Баларамачарйа прабху:*  Прежде всего, это комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады к Ш?р?мад-Бха?гаватам 4.12.32: 




> "Дикша-гуру Дхрувы Махараджи (духовным учителем, дающим посвящение) был Нарада Муни, но первым, кто объяснил ему, как добиться благосклонности Верховной Личности Бога, была его мать, Сунити. И шикша-гуру, и дикша-гуру обязаны указывать ученику истинный путь, а ученику надлежит следовать наставлениям своего учителя. Согласно шастрам, между шикша-гуру и дикша-гуру нет никакой разницы, и, как правило, шикша-гуру впоследствии становится дикша-гуру. Но Сунити, будучи женщиной и матерью Дхрувы Махараджи, не могла стать его дикша-гуру".


Об этой цитате ЕМ Мадана-мохан прабху не упомянул. Однако она довольно важна, поскольку это утверждение сделано в книге Шрилы Прабхупады, а не в источниках, занимающих положение ниже в иерархии праман.

Есть и другие цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады как нейтральные, так и дающие возможность женщинам быть дикша-гуру при каких-то редких, особых случаях. Все они приведены и разобраны в работе Кришна-кирти прабху и Дамодары прабху "Женщина — дикша-гуру?» — https://vk.com/@sahadharmini-kritich...henskoi-dikshe

*Наш корр.:*  И что же делать в такой ситуации? Возможно ли примирить эти противоречивые утверждения?

*Баларамачарйа прабху:*  В таких случаях, когда мы имеем разные утверждения ачарйи по одному и тому же вопросу, важно опираться на такие источники как шрути, смрити и сад-ачар, взвешивая слова Шрилы Прабхупады, ставя их в линию гуру, садху, шастры, а не устраивая перепалки цитатами Шрилы Прабхупады, которые нравятся конкретной группе преданных.

Согласно шастрам, женщины не могут быть дикша-гуру, если они не находятся в полном сознании Кришны. В Бхарадваджа-самхите эта квалификация обозначена словом _«пратйакшитатма-натханам»_ , то есть это полностью осознавшие себя души, которые видят Кришну лицом к лицу. Это слово нельзя отнести к уровню ниже _уттама-адхикари_. Тогда как мужчина может быть дикша-гуру, если сам правильным образом инициирован.
Бхарадваджа-самхита запрещает выступать в роли дикша-гуру тем, кто обладает качествами шудр. Но тот, кто получил посвящение и практикует сознание Кришны, не шудра, даже если родился в семье шудр. Но женщина, получившая посвящение, так же как и мужчина, больше не является шудрой по качествам, но всё ещё остается женщиной. Варна меняется — пол не меняется. И Бхарадваджа-самхита даёт конкретные наставления касательно пола: женщины могут принимать на себя роль дикша-гуру в исключительных случаях и только тогда, когда преодолеют уровень обусловленности женским телом, то есть на уровне _духовного совершенства_, о чем было упомянуто выше.

В вайшнавских традициях мы видим, как мужчины действовали в качестве дикша-гуру, находясь на уровне _садханы_, этого не запрещают шастры и потому поощрялось освобождёнными ачарйами. Однако мы не видим, что женщины когда-либо в прошлом действовали как дикша-гуру, если они не были _сиддхами_, то есть _махабхагаватами_, чьи тела полностью духовны. Более того, даже для женщин-сиддх не являлось нормальной практикой брать на себя роль дикша-гуру. Даже среди числа совершенных бхагават в женских телах, мы едва ли находим кого-то из них принявшим на себя роль дикша-гуру. Что говорить о том, что совершенные преданные в этом мире довольно редки.

Таким образом ни _шастры_, ни _сад-ачара_ (пример великих преданных) не поддерживают эту идею. Сам Шрила Прабхупада так же не применил это на практике и, как мы видим, упомянул об этом всего лишь несколько раз, один из которых отрицает такую возможность, другие подразумевают исключительные случаи.

Эта роль довольно тяжела и сопряжена с принятием кармы учеников. Она нежелательная для женщин в силу множества причин. Пожалейте женщин!

*Наш корр.:*  А какова реакция на предложение ввести институт ЖДГ среди преданных?

*Баларамачарйа прабху:*  Вайшнавское сообщество возмущено такими тенденциями ИСККОН. Глава храма Шри Ранганатхи, обращаясь к ДжиБиСи, предупреждает, что отзовёт письмо своего отца, в котором тот признает ИСККОН авторитетной сампрадайей, поскольку подобная практика — _«ашастрийа»_, то есть противоречит шастрам.

У этого вопроса уже большая история. На данный момент даже сторонники этой идеи признали, что не правильно будет, если женщины будут давать два посвящения, и ошибочно решили, что не страшно, если они будут давать первое посвящение, а второе — должен будет дать мужчина. Это уже другая ошибка в понимании процесса и традиции дикши. Это тоже разобрано в упомянутой работе Кришна-кирти прабху и Дамодары прабху. Мы видим, что даже сторонникам этой идеи не просто на основе авторитета шастр и сад-ачара доказать авторитетность этой идеи.

Недавно стало известно, как несколько довольно сильных и учёных вайшнавов, ранее допускавших возможность появления института женщин дикша-гуру, на данный момент перешли на другую сторону. Они это сделали в результате систематического рассмотрения различных праман. Один из них — _ЕС Прахладананда Свами_. Очень приятно сознавать, что в руководстве ИСККОН есть духовно сильные и честные вайшнавы.

*Наш корр.:* А как относиться к тому аргументу, что, согласно комментарию к ШБ 4.28.51, тот, кто следует духовному учителю, по сути дела, лицезреет Верховного Господа? Получается, что любой искренний _садхака_, следующий наставлениям духовного учителя, видит Кришну, то есть он и есть _«пратйакшитатма-натха»_ ?

*Баларамачарйа прабху:*  В целом есть общее наставление Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что мы должны научиться различать уровни преданных, это комментарий к 5-му стиху Нектара Наставлений.

В комментариях к ШБ 4.28.51 и 4.28.52 говорится о двух категориях преданных: одни — видят Кришну в форме наставлений духовного учителя, а другие — лицом к лицу видят истинную форму Шри Кришны. 

Шрила Прабхупада отмечает признаки преданных, видящих истинную форму Кришны или Параматмы лицом к лицу: «тот, кто развил в себе очень глубокую и чистую любовь к Верховной Личности Бога» (ШБ 4.28.51) и «тот, кто полностью очистился от скверны материальных привязанностей» (ШБ 4.28.52).

Бхарадваджа-самхита точно так же выделяет среди преданных уровень _садхак_, то есть вайшнавов, стремящихся к совершенству, и уровень _сиддх_, то есть вайшнавов, достигших совершенства. Причём мужчина-садхака заслуживает того, чтобы стать гуру, только при условии строгого следования наставлениям своего духовного учителя, этот квалифицирующий признак чётко указан в стихе 1.38 Бхарадваджа-самхиты. Из этого следует, что _садхака_, строго следующий гуру, и _сиддха_, видящий Кришну лицом к лицу («пратйакшитатма-натха»), — это совершенно разные уровни преданных, согласно Бхарадваджа-самхите. И для них она даёт разные стандарты в отношении возможности стать дикша-гуру.

Если Шрила Прабхупада не смешивает понятия _садхака_ и _сиддха_, если шастра их не смешивает и даёт разные стандарты для них, то мы тоже не должны смешивать эти понятия и заявлять, что любая женщина-_садхака_, следующая наставлениям своего гуру, - это _сиддха_ и может давать инициации другим.

Источник: https://vk.com/@vedacoua-otvet-madana-mohana-prabhu

----------


## Амира

Весь этот разбор - это просто игра словами. Нет двойных стандартов, стандарт один - человек либо обладает привязанностью (любовью) к Кришне и значит соответствующими качествами и квалификацией или не обладает ими и значит квалификация его равна нулю и как бы он не притворялся и за кого бы себя не выдавал он ноль без палочки. 
Я не агитирую за женщин дикша-гуру и не против них. Но стандарт один для всех и мужчин и женщин. Мы не смарта-брахманы и игра словами тут ни к чему.
Я понимаю, мужчины в настоящее время слабый пол и если мужчина не пьёт чай и читает 16 кругов, то по современным стандартам он уже святой. И если вдруг он следует еще и словам своего гуру, то он непосредственно как бы видит Кришну лицом к лицу. Женщине же чтобы быть святой нужно на самом деле достичь непосредственного любовного общения с Кришной, когда покоренный ее любовью Кришна лично покажется ей на глаза.
Это настолько смешно, что разве что ребенок не поймет этой шутки.
Мужчины, в конце концов будьте примером для общества, а не ее обузой. Следовать стандартам преданного служения и достичь совершенства не так уж и трудно. И не нужно возвеличивать себя за счет унижения других. Этому не учил ни Господь Чайтанья  ни Прабхупада. За 42 года после ухода Прабхупады пора бы уже "встать с дивана" и заняться делом, а не заниматься надуманной философией. И пора начать строго следовать стандартам преданного служения, а не опускать эти стандарты к своим "лотосным стопам".

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Если уж цепляться за этот комментарий к ШБ 4.12.32, то будьте честными и последовательными до конца, сторонники запрета. Раз уж, согласно комментарию, женщинам нельзя исполнять роль дикша-гуру, то запретите и родственников инициировать! И не забудьте объявить Бхактивинода Тхакура не знающим шастры и обвинить во всех остальных грехах, раз он дал посвящение всем своим сыновьям за исключением Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати!

Что-то никто не кричит о разрушении ИСККОН из-за того, что такой запрет на инициацию родственников еще не ввели. Только слышно больше криков, что женщинам дикшу давать должен только ее муж. Вы уж определитесь...  :stena:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Кстати, если уж принимать буквально каждое слово из этого предложения "Сунити, однако, будучи в родственных отношениях с Дхрувой (however being in family reltionship with Dhruva), его матерью (his mother), а также женщиной (and also woman),не могла стать дикша-гуру для Дхрувы Махараджи (could not become the diksa-guru of Dhruva Maharaja)" то скорее можно сделать вывод, что учитывая все перечисленные характеристики она не может стать дикша-гуру *именно для Дхрувы*, а не вообще. Ведь Шрила Прабхупада указал: could not become the diksa-guru of Dhruva Maharaja, а не в принципе. 

Так что нечего горячиться - для остальных даже Сунити могла стать дикша-гуру!   :cool:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Величие Вайшнавов определяется тем, сколько людей стали преданными благодаря им. 

И поэтому настолько смешно выглядят некоторые "широкоизвестные в узких кругах", обсуждающие, а могут ли в принципе давать инициации матаджи? В то время как у Вайшнави, прекрасно наставляющих в науке о Кришне многих и многих преданных  - уже СТРЕМЯТСЯ инициироваться многие Вайшнави. Они все больше о Кришне говорят, о Кришне... 

И так уж эти "широкоизвестные" преданные заботятся о судьбах всех этих матаджи, так заботятся... прямо через моря и океаны и в иные континенты простирается их великая забота.  





> Только слышно больше криков, что женщинам дикшу давать должен только ее муж.


Правильно, а то чужому мужчине дома поклоняется и фото его держит дома, и письма пишет, и гирлянды, и служит, и славу поет... А если разведутся... ну ничего, у следующего мужа реинициируется ))

----------


## Амира

> Только слышно больше криков, что женщинам дикшу давать должен только ее муж.


Даже Кришна боится связываться с чужими женами  :smilies: 

*Подруга Радхи:* 
Сердце твое как цветок горящий, 
а речь душистого меда слаще, 
К тебе я пришла, потому что верю, 
что вправду мужчина ты настоящий. 
Что ж медлишь ты? Всеблагое небо 
тебе небывалое счастье прочит! 
Найдется ль такая глупая дева, 
что первая пламя обнять захочет?..

*Кришна:* 
Ступай, посланница, прочь отсюда, 
где совесть твоя, не могу понять я! 
Чужую жену ты мне предлагаешь — 
иль нет у тебя почтенней занятья?  
Известно: чтоб погубить мужчину, 
все средства у женщины наготове, 
Она пробуждает безумца Анангу 
одним движеньем лукавой брови. 
Сегодня надежду зажжет, а завтра 
изменит своим обещаньям ложным, 
Приблизясь к ней, даже самый смелый 
становится слабым, смешным, ничтожным. 
Ступай — и больше не смей являться, 
давно я уловки женские знаю, — 
Пускай она всех на земле красивей, 
но стать посмешищем не желаю!.. 

Видьяпати

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> А если разведутся... ну ничего, у следующего мужа реинициируется ))


А предыдущего мужа-гуру - в апа-сампрадайю, т.к. не доказал свою профпригодность: слезы при повторении святого имени не льются, дворцов как у Кардамы Муни не наблюдается. Не сиддха он, однако!  :acute:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

E.С.Бхакти Видйа Пурна Свами сказал, что определять, сможет ли кандитат быть санньяси, надо доверить матаджи из тех мест, где этот кандидат бывает. Не комитету санньясы Джи-Би-Си, а простым матаджи: они лучше понимают, кто на что способен. Также матаджи видят и достойную Вайшнави.

----------


## Aryan

> И поэтому настолько смешно выглядят некоторые "широкоизвестные в узких кругах", обсуждающие, а могут ли в принципе давать инициации матаджи? В то время как у Вайшнави, прекрасно наставляющих в науке о Кришне многих и многих преданных  - уже СТРЕМЯТСЯ инициироваться многие Вайшнави. Они все больше о Кришне говорят, о Кришне... 
> 
> И так уж эти "широкоизвестные" преданные заботятся о судьбах всех этих матаджи, так заботятся... прямо через моря и океаны и в иные континенты простирается их великая забота.


Сильный аргумент (по топику).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Действительно сильный аргумент следующий: 
Это Кришна дает душе гуру, и позже гуру приводит душу к Кришне. 
Кто у кого гуру - это личное дело души, гуру и Кришны.
Или, говоря по-русски, "не вашего ума дело".

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Действительно сильный аргумент следующий: 
> Это Кришна дает душе гуру, и позже гуру приводит душу к Кришне. 
> Кто у кого гуру - это личное дело души, гуру и Кришны.
> Или, говоря по-русски, "не вашего ума дело".


Вы забыли добавить - вне ИСККОН. Те, кто находятся в ИСККОН, обязаны подчиняться руководящим органам, в частности, GBC. При этом ИСККОН это не площадка для наслаждения отдельных личностей, а духовная организация, которая способствует духовному развитию _всех_ личностей. Если чьи-то действия затрагивают общество целиком, влияют на репутацию общества в других авторитетных сампрадаях и тому подобное - то такой "сильный" аргумент про "не ваше дело" нужно отвергнуть.

Хотите заниматься чем угодно - женщины-гуру, геи-гуру, трансвеститы-гуру - ваше личное дело. Только из ИСККОН выйдите сначала, и вперед, к матаджи Арчи за инициацией  :mig: 

Почему я, имеющий только одно желание по отношению к гею-гуру (облить его ведром фекалий), должен терпеть положение вещей только потому что группа геев решила, что это их дело, кого выбрать в гуру? И поэтому решила принять закон, по которому геи, достигшие 55 лет, могут давать дикшу (но только геям)? Почему я должен ходить по Вриндавану и смотреть на тыкающие в меня пальцы "эй, смотрите, у него наверное гуру гей, хыхыхы!". Шрила Прабхупада, наверное, был бы крайне доволен такой репутацией ИСККОН.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Вы забыли добавить - вне ИСККОН. Те, кто находятся в ИСККОН, обязаны подчиняться руководящим органам, в частности, GBC


Ну вы в этом отношении уже опередили (как и положено мужчинам!)  :good:  Ведь книга БВКС о положении женщин официально признана не соответствующей взглядам Джи-Би-Си и Шрилы Прабхупады. Стоит ли упоминать, что все статьи, видеоролики и т.п. о запрете женщин исполнять роль дикша-гуру принадлежит его последователям?...

---------------

Резолюция Джи-Би-Си #313 (2016 года): Мнения, выраженные Бхакти Викашей Свами в его книге «Женщина: мать или господин?», принадлежат исключительно автору и не обязательно отражают взгляды и практику Международного общества сознания Кришны (ИСККОН) или его основателя-ачарьи Его Божественной Милости А.С. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.
http://www.dandavats.com/?p=28016

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> книга БВКС о положении женщин официально признана не соответствующей взглядам Джи-Би-Си и Шрилы Прабхупады.





> не обязательно отражают взгляды и практику Международного общества сознания Кришны (ИСККОН) или его основателя-ачарьи Его Божественной Милости А.С. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.


Отражают, но не обязательно. Это называется - резолюция, чтобы чрезмерно не бурлило у некоторых.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Отражают, но не обязательно. Это называется - резолюция, чтобы чрезмерно не бурлило у некоторых.


не совсем понятно, чего так много обсуждать. Кто хочет - подписывает петицию. Личное дело. Вообще, в ИСККОН катастрофически не хватает гуру - вполне ожидаемо, что их число должно сильно вырасти. Главное, чтобы люди ими становящиеся были зрелыми. При этом лично дело конкретных преданных выбирать того гуру, кого они считают нужным. В этом смысле Джи-Би-Си вряд стоит быть слишком консервативным

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Отражают, но не обязательно. Это называется - резолюция, чтобы чрезмерно не бурлило у некоторых.


Парадокс: именно люди загнанные в угол собственной точкой зрения, забивают на иные точки зрения.
© Джулиана Вильсон

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Хотите заниматься чем угодно - женщины-гуру, геи-гуру, трансвеститы-гуру - ваше личное дело. Только из ИСККОН выйдите сначала, и вперед, к матаджи Арчи за инициацией


Вы зря в один семантический ряд поставили женщин, геев и трансвеститов. Совершенно зря. Из вашей логики получается, что положение женщин равно двум другим вышеперечисленным категориям. Если вы действительно считаете положение женщин столь презренным, тогда неудивительно, что вы так активно противостоите этой теме. 




> Почему я должен ходить по Вриндавану и смотреть на тыкающие в меня пальцы "эй, смотрите, у него наверное гуру гей, хыхыхы!". Шрила Прабхупада, наверное, был бы крайне недоволен такой репутацией ИСККОН.


А что касается репутации нашего общества, за которую вы столь переживаете, то пока что ее портили в основном гуру(саннйаси) - мужчины. Разве нет? Или это в норме вещей, как вы писали выше, что-то типа "падение в Кали-югу - это нормально". Не уверен за точность вашей цитаты, но что-то такое было в начале дискуссии. Разве организации или ученикам падших гуру не стыдно за тот позор, который пришлось пережить в связи с этим? Или у нас уже иммунитет к этой теме и мы переключаемся на другую проблему, не решив первую? У меня есть стойкое ощущение, что без решения основной проблемы с гуру в ИСККОН, мы завязнем во множестве искусственных проблем, порожденных реальной проблемой.

Я уверен, что если бы было достаточное количество КВАЛИФИЦИРОВАННЫХ гуру-мужчин, вопрос про женщин-гуру, может быть, и не возник бы. Если бы было больше гуру-грихастх, к которым женщинам проще обратиться, чем к гуру-саннйаси, это бы тоже понизило градус данной проблемы. Поэтому, как всегда, бороться надо с причинами, а не со следствиями. Феминизм - следствие, а недостаточная квалификация мужчин - причина. Поэтому попытки мужчин силовыми методам сдержать то, что они сами породили, вряд ли увенчаются успехом, даже несмотря на резолюции. Никакая резолюция не может отменить или запретить естественные процессы. 

При этом я не являюсь сторонником или противником темы про женщин дикша-гуру. Мне просто интересно наблюдать развитие социальных процессов в нашем обществе с целью выявления закономерностей развития. Если организация не может удовлетворить всех потребностей своих членов, и препятствует их желанию самим решить этот вопрос, то она должна либо разобраться в причинах, породивших проблему,и устранить ее, либо принять такое решение, которое дает людям возможности осуществить свои желания, и возлагает на них ответственность за свое решение. 

Например, Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что государство не может запретить алкоголь, но может ограничить его потребление сводом правил. Может быть, это не самый удачный пример, но, надеюсь, что идея понятна. В тексте Джи-Би-Си что-то было о том, что женщины-дикша-гуру никогда не были массовым явлением и вряд ли станут таковым, если будет принята разрешительная резолюция. Так же и в курсе "Ученик в ИСККОН" в самом начале говорится, что выбор учителя - это ответственность ученика. А организация просто дает ученику правильные критерии выбора. Думаю, что именно в таком взвешенном подходе и лежит решение этой проблемы, а не просто в административных разрешениях или запретах.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Вы зря в один семантический ряд поставили женщин, геев и трансвеститов. Совершенно зря. Из вашей логики получается, что положение женщин равно двум другим вышеперечисленным категориям. Если вы действительно считаете положение женщин столь презренным, тогда неудивительно, что вы так активно противостоите этой теме.


Нет, нет и нет! Я чрезвычайно ценю женщин, восхищаюсь их свершениями и всегда готов им послужить и помочь; особенно вайшнави. Правда, это не касается феминисток. Плюс на собственном опыте я уверен на 100% - редкие женщины способны аналитически мыслить. И то, способны, если вокруг всё спокойно. Ну, у мужчин другие минусы (у меня, например, не выходит эмоциональное сочувствие вообще). Это не плохо, это просто особенности. Женщинам одним надо заниматься, мужчинам другим.

Почему такой ряд получился - я опять повторюсь, писал в этой теме уже - потому что сработает принцип "войти как игла, выйти как плуг". Учитывая безумную толерантность западного мира к секс. и прочим меньшинствам и их отвратительным попыток навязывать свой образ жизни всем вокруг, они непременно воспользуются возможностью применить и к себе такие разрешения. Не представляю, что придется ответить гею на вопрос "женщинам можно, а нам почему нельзя? Мы тоже души.." и пойдут те же аргументы, которые выдвигают в этой теме. Один в один, будут копировать прямо. Противостоять подобному после прецедента будет уже невероятно сложно!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Роман, не утрируйте. Гомосексуализм является грехом и осужден в священных писаниях. А то, что женщина может быть гуру - это подтверждают писания и этому есть исторические примеры.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В католицизме тоже задумались о возможности женщин служить в качестве диаконов, что является первой ступенью для священнослужителей. Похожие процессы происходят. Что-то меняется на небесах  :smilies: 
https://ria.ru/20160512/1432062913.html?in=t

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

У русскоязычных мусульман их последний перевод смыслов Корана сделала женщина, Порохова Валерия Михайловна, и его признали и используют (12 переизданий). Ну то есть во всем мире идут нормальные процессы. 

http://www.gumilev-center.ru/perevod...olko-v-islame/

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F...B2%D0%BD%D0%B0

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Не представляю, что придется ответить гею на вопрос "женщинам можно, а нам почему нельзя? Мы тоже души.."


Если кто-то "не представляет", что ответить на элементарный вопрос, это означает, что разум слаб. 




> Противостоять подобному после прецедента будет уже невероятно сложно!


"Невероятно сложно"? Да Вайшнавам это элементарно просто. 
Закон кармы в действии: принижая разумность Вайшнави и отрицая саму идею, что Вайшнави может быть освобожденной душой и гуру, человек сам будет мыслить как малоразумный.   

Ну и помимо всего этого, смешон сам факт, что неиницированный преданный игнорирует мнение стольких более опытных преданных, мало того, - Ачарьи. 
Мне просто безмерно интересно, откуда вообще берутся в организации все эти люди? Может быть, они думают, что набравшись в интернете всего подряд, все быстренько поняли и стали квалифицированы рассуждать обо всем на равных с более опытными, кто в миссии уже десятки лет. 

Когда мы начинали практику _бхакти_ в начале 90-х, нам было немыслимо так противостоять старшим. 
Это все равно как если бы первоклашки считали выпускников, учителей или преподавателей ВУЗов равными себе. 

Если кого-то вдохновляет чья-та иная точка зрения - согласно этикету, не надо неофитам ввязываться в дискуссию со старшими. Пусть тот, кто их вдохновляет своим иным мнением, придет сюда и дискутирует с равными себе оппонентами. Если не придет - можно общаться с теми, кто вас вдохновляет, на их площадках. Если их мировоззрение так близко вашему и так вдохновляет, - может быть, это ваши гуру? Тогда служите им, сделайте форум, поддерживайте его - если это старшие преданные, вы будете продвигаться духовно. В добрый путь! Время покажет результаты.

----------


## Светлана )

Чем меньше реализовывает себя человек в духовной жизни, да и просто в семье и социуме, тем горше ему слышать, что какие-то женщины( или негры, или млеччхи )счастливо развиваются, растут духовно и помогают в этом другим. Прабхупада таких проблем не имел и ученикам давал совсем не шовинистические наставления, которые все знают, наверное, но... не все считают авторитетом.    

Интервью с профессором О’Конеллом, Мотилалом и Шиварамом 
18 июня 1976, Торонто 
Профессор О’Конелл: Это возможно, Свамиджи, для женщины стать гуру в цепи ученической преемственности? 
Прабхупада: ... Но мужчина или женщина, пока не достигнет совершенства… Еи кришнататтва-веттисеи гуру хайа (ЧЧ, Мадхйа 8.128) Квалификация гуру в том, что он должен быть полностью осведомлен в науке о Кришне. Тогда он или она могут стать гуру. Еи кришнататтва-веттисеи гуру хайа. (Пауза) В нашем материальном мире существует ли какой-то запрет в том, что женщина не может стать профессором? Если она квалифицирована, она может стать профессором. Что здесь плохого? Она должна быть квалифицирована. Таково положение. Таким же образом, если женщина понимает сознание Кришны совершенным образом, она может стать гуру.

Лекция на Шри Вьяса-пудже, Лондон, 22 августа 1973 
"…Итак, я надеюсь, что все вы мужчины и женщины, парни и девушки, станете духовными учителями и будете следовать этому принципу. Духовный учитель просто, искренне следует принципам и обращается к широкой публике. Тогда вы сразу же станете любимцем Кришны."


"Я хочу, чтобы все мои духовные сыновья и дочери получили (унаследовали) этот титул Бхактиведанта, чтобы таким образом трансцендентный семейный диплом передавался через поколения. Те, кто обладают титутом Бхактиведанта будут допущены инициировать учеников. Может быть к 1975 году все мои ученики будут допущены инициировать и увеличивать количество поколений. Это моя программа."
Письмо Хамсадуте, 3 января 1969

Эти наставления Прабхупады все знают, наверное, но... не все считают авторитетом. 
И женщин, учениц-преданных Прабхупада не ставил в один ряд с гомосексуалистами, ни в вопросе инициаций, ни в других аспектах.

----------


## Амира

> Чем меньше реализовывает себя человек в духовной жизни, да и просто в семье и социуме, тем горше ему слышать, что какие-то женщины( или негры, или млеччхи )счастливо развиваются, растут духовно и помогают в этом другим.


Мне кажется здесь причины намного глубже и это все - продолжение вечной "борьбы" мужчины и женщины в материальном мире. В материальном мире все устроено так, что тело мужчины привлекает тело женщины и наоборот. Эта власть настолько сильна, что на материальном уровне ей невозможно противостоять, она порабощает. Это понимают и мужчины и женщины, но действуют, подчиняясь этой власти, этому влечению даже против своей воли. Естественно, когда кто-то действует против своей воли, то это рождает неприязнь и даже ненависть. Поэтому и можно часто встретить такие выражения с обеих сторон, что все мужчины и все женщины одинаковы, т.е. глупы, хитры, и т.д и т.п. И даже еще не достигшие совершенства преданные не избегают такого влияния, и когда замечают его в своих мыслях, естественно хотят внутренне бороться с ним, так как встали на духовный путь и с психологической точки зрения это может выражаться иногда в отказе общаться с противоположным полом, а иногда даже в агрессии. Как я могу держать свои чувства в повиновении, если вокруг столько раздражителей? Я должен избегать их! И обе стороны принимают все попытки для борьбы с этим.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> И женщин, учениц-преданных Прабхупада не ставил в один ряд с гомосексуалистами, ни в вопросе инициаций, ни в других аспектах.


Вот эта очередная подмена понятий выглядит очень некрасиво. Зачем вы заменили феминисток на женщин? Нет никакой ненависти к женщинам, есть ненависть к феминисткам, которые стоят в одном ряду с геями и трансвеститами. Это такой же "сломанный" тупик общества, набравший силу в последние десятилетия. Демонические существа, помощники Кали в первых рядах.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> В католицизме тоже задумались о возможности женщин служить в качестве диаконов, что является первой ступенью для священнослужителей. Похожие процессы происходят. Что-то меняется на небесах 
> https://ria.ru/20160512/1432062913.html?in=t


Враджендра Кумар Прабху, зачем приводить католицизм в качестве примера? Над ними весь мир смеется - они скоро пожирание младенцев и оргии разрешат, лишь бы остаться на плаву. Костелы пустые стоят, и давно. Неужели это хороший пример для ИСККОН? Лучше бы вы привели другие ссылки, например, на исследование, что более консервативные религиозные общества развиваются лучше и набирают больше последователей, нежели либеральные, причем разница в процентах существенная.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Эти наставления Прабхупады все знают, наверное, но... не все считают авторитетом.


Так и есть. Если основатель-Ачарья ИСККОН планирует такую программу, что _все мои духовные сыновья и дочери_ будут допущены инициировать при наследовании титула Бхактиведанта, но последующие "ачарьи" говорят: "Пожалейте матаджи, это очень тяжелое служение, связанное с принятием кармы учеников" , - кого должны слушать Прабхупада-нуги? Если кому-то в силу его обусловленности что-то кажется тяжелым, или непонятным, или непреодолимым,  это не значит, что остальные обязаны принять его понимание, а не программу основателя-Ачарьи.  

И конечно же, квалификация ученика состоит в том, чтобы повторять слова учителя без искажений. Лучший гуру - это лучший ученик.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Враджендра Кумар Прабху, зачем приводить католицизм в качестве примера? Над ними весь мир смеется - они скоро пожирание младенцев и оргии разрешат, лишь бы остаться на плаву. Костелы пустые стоят, и давно. Неужели это хороший пример для ИСККОН? Лучше бы вы привели другие ссылки, например, на исследование, что более консервативные религиозные общества развиваются лучше и набирают больше последователей, нежели либеральные, причем разница в процентах существенная.


Я привел эту ссылку не как пример для ИСККОН, а как пример того, что подобные тенденции также наблюдаются в католицизме. 
Что касается соотношения консервативных и либеральных тенденций, то думаю, что вы не очень разобрались в этой теме. Эти тенденции не нужно противопоставлять друг другу, т.к. они предназначены для разных целей. Противопоставлять их так же глупо, как противопосталять педали "газ" и "тормоз". Они одинаково важны в автомобиле, хотя выполняют прямо противоположные функции. Для сохранения традиции важен консерватизм, а для адаптации к новым условиям и для поиска новых путей проповеди нужна либеральная тенденция. Об этом я писал уже много лет назад здесь:http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=5519

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Случаи, что квалифицированные женщины занимают ответственные духовные посты, есть всюду в мире. У христиан не только в католичестве. Например, в Самаре общину евангелистов-лютеран возглавляет женщина, и она даже награждена каким-то орденом от областного правительства.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Насколько я понимаю, суть всей этой темы в том, что дикшу в нашей _шикша-парампаре_ оторвали от шикши и дикша-гуру в _шикша-парампаре_ почему-то вознесли намного выше роли шикша-гуру, и отсюда такие перекосы.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Насколько я понимаю, суть всей этой темы в том, что дикшу в нашей _шикша-парампаре_ оторвали от шикши и дикша-гуру в _шикша-парампаре_ почему-то вознесли намного выше роли шикша-гуру, и отсюда такие перекосы.


Именно. Неоднократно уже приводилась цитата, в которой Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что "как правило, шикша-гуру позже становится дикша-гуру для ученика". То есть, это "правило", которое подчеркивает естественность процесса: у кого учишься, кто вдохновляет, у того и дикшу надо получать. А сейчас в ИСККОН есть много вдохновляющих проповедников, но за дикшей становитесь в очередь к тем, кто ее дает. Без вариантов. То есть, естество процесса нарушено и многих это не устраивает. Отсюда и появляются подобные темы. Мне очень даже странно, что проповедовать разрешают АБСОЛЮТНО всем. Любого могут усадить на Вйаса-асану и позволить вещать. А давать дикшу могут только люди из узкого круга. Это очень странно. Надо либо к передаче шикши относиться столь же строго, как к дикше, либо к дикше столь же терпимо как к шикше. Лично для меня шикша всегда была главной духовной пищей, которой я питаюсь постоянно. А дикша - это скорее формальный элемент "подключения к парампаре". Но у нас пока эта формальность (по словам самого Шрилы Прабхупады) возведена в культ, а шикша считается чем-то не столь важным. Пока этот перекос в системе ценностей не будет исправлен, одни иллюзии будут плодить другие иллюзии.

----------


## Aryan

Поэтому давайте подпишем петицию про вайшнави-шикша гуру.А когда наберется  150 вдохновленных чьей-то шикшей- пусть пишут петицию на дикшу (личностно).

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Поэтому давайте подпишем петицию про вайшнави-шикша гуру.


Какую петицию, о чем вы? Петиция давно закрыта  :doom:

----------


## Aryan

> Какую петицию, о чем вы? Петиция давно закрыта


Я- про вайшнави-шикша гуру.Уже была такая петиция?

----------


## Светлана )

> Вот эта очередная подмена понятий выглядит очень некрасиво. Зачем вы заменили феминисток на женщин? Нет никакой ненависти к женщинам, есть ненависть к феминисткам, которые стоят в одном ряду с геями и трансвеститами.


 Роман, Вы перепутали...я ничего не заменила: посмотрите название этой темы " ...о Вайшнави-дикша-гуру", она о женщинах-вайшнави. А не о феминистках. 
И вдруг почему-то Вы так странно пишете, не феминистки, а женщины-гуру - в одном ряду с геями и трансвеститами:



> Хотите заниматься чем угодно - женщины-гуру, геи-гуру, трансвеститы-гуру - ваше личное дело. Только из ИСККОН выйдите сначала, и вперед, к матаджи Арчи за инициацией 
> Почему я, имеющий только одно желание по отношению к гею-гуру (облить его ведром фекалий), должен терпеть положение вещей только потому что группа геев решила, что это их дело, кого выбрать в гуру? И поэтому решила принять закон, по которому геи, достигшие 55 лет, могут давать дикшу (но только геям)? Почему я должен ходить по Вриндавану и смотреть на тыкающие в меня пальцы "эй, смотрите, у него наверное гуру гей, хыхыхы!". Шрила Прабхупада, наверное, был бы крайне доволен такой репутацией ИСККОН.


Мне было удивительно читать такое сопоставление от вайшнава.В Гаудийа-сампрадайе были женщины-гуру, об этом уже выше было много приведено фактов. Если у кого-то из женщин-преданных будет мудрая и достойная пожилая вайшнави-Гуру-мата, Вы автоматически полагаете, что это будет феминистка? 
Но почему? Вы же не полагаете, надеюсь, что мужчины-гуру автоматически относятся к двум другим упомянутым Вами категориям. А чего ж про женщин так плохо думаете?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Логика простая: те, кто защищает права женщин, в т.ч. право исполнять роль дикша-гуру - феминистки. А феминистки на одном уровне с геями. Соответственно женщины-дикша-гуру на одном уровне с геями. (Потому что дикша-гуру женщины в принципе становиться не могут по логике Романа).
Прямо я женщин-дикша-гуру к геям не приравняю, но завуалированно подведу к тому, что вы сами сделаете такой вывод. 

С такой "круговой" логикой я часто встречаюсь когда возникают те или иные вопросы защиты женщин. Вас кто-то просил заниматься вопросом защиты женщин? Нет. Тогда не занимайтесь этим. А есть в принципе кто-то, кого назначили на эту роль? Нет. Ну а если кого-то и назначили, то этот надежный в определенном смысле человек докажет, что женщины сами виноваты и защищать их не нужно. Круг замкнулся. 

Или: Женщин не приглашают давать лекции или выполнять какое-то ответственное дело. А если они сами напрашиваются на это, спрашивают, просят, то они автоматически не квалифицированы, потому что не смиренные. Назначить, пригласить должны сверху. А если сверху не хотят в принципе этого, то все женщины в их глазах еще не квалифицированы исполнять какое-либо ответственное служение. А если женщины сами думают, что они квалифицированы, то они не квалифицированы потому что так думают. Снова замкнутый круг.

Слышала не раз как некоторые "культурно" (в  больших кавычках) отзывались о смирении группы учениц Шрилы Прабхупады, которые ворвались на заседание Джи-ББи-Си в 2000-м году, чтобы поднять вопросы о притеснении женщин. Тогда они сделали 6 презентаций, на который рассказывали с каким подавлением, а иногда и крайне вопиющим отношением сталкиваются женщины в мировом ИСККОН. 
Они показали, что при Шриле Прабхупаде ученицы могли исполнять все те же виды служений, что и мужчины. Но сразу после его ухода положение женщин резко ухудшилось. Многое было запрещено и философски извращено. В той группе были м.Ямуна, известная приближенная ученица Прабхупады, не менее известная м.Малати, м.Джотирмайи, которая как и Ямуна читала лекции в присутствии Шрилы Прабхупады по его личной просьбе, и другие.
Некоторые из этих презентация переведены на русский. 
http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articl...omen-in-iskcon
http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articl...d-women-in-70x

После этого заседания Джи-Би-Си публично принесли извинения за годы унижений и ущемлений прав женщин. Тогда же было создано Министерство Вайшнави. Женщинам вернули многие их права и возможности, стали включать в Джи-Би-Си и доверять ответственное служение.
До 2000-го года практически везде в мировом ИСККОН (кроме стран бывшего СССР и отдельных ятр) женщинам в принципе было запрещено проходить Бхакти-шастры, не говоря о том, чтобы преподавать их. 
И это стало возможным благодаря той группе вайшнави, которые просто пришли и высказались. А иначе сейчас все бы оставалось таким же как и до 2000 года. Но даже сейчас если женщина защищает свои права. о ней говорят "не смиренная", "абмициозная", "феминистка", на одном уровне с геями - все что ни сгодится лишь бы очернить и доказать дисквалификацию. 

Просто поражает как некоторые пытаются установить ведическую культуру бескультурными методами. И кто-то поверит, что такой человек реально является носителем культуры и поэтому готов ее устанавливать? Сомневаюсь. 
Лично меня тошнит уже от мужчин с большими амбициями, эго и высокомерием, которые просто используют женщин, а потом их же делают виноватыми.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Матаджи, я не смотрю, что этот человек пишет, но увидела ваши цитаты.

Итак, сравнения оскорбительные (поставить женщин, более того, женщин-гуру в ряд с грешниками...  он даже упомянул те же 55 лет предполагаемого возраста перехода Вайшнави к серьезному обучению младших, об этом возрасте говорили ранее про матаджи). Надо требовать у модераторов наказания, правилами форума это предусмотрено. 

Если кто-то не намерен учиться общаться согласно этикету по-хорошему, надо учить иначе. Моей одной жалобы в администрацию за его беспардонность в сторону Ее Светлости Урмилы д.д. не хватило. Он стал этим бравировать, что он-де ее и не оскорблял. Теперь стал вести себя еще хуже, уже сравнивая женщин-гуру с трансвеститами и геями. Если не наказывать сразу - человек деградирует дальше. Я могу привести сколько угодно примеров, как заканчивали те, кто хотя бы сколько-то оскорбляли матаджи ИСККОН. Для их же блага их надо останавливать. А не уговаривать, как невинного младенца. 

Теперь этот человек уже пишет, что у него 


> *есть ненависть к феминисткам*, которые стоят в одном ряду с геями и трансвеститами.


И кого же он называет феминистками? Старших Вайшнави? Светлана, вы не слишком поторопились назвать его вайшнавом? Даже если он это сказал по отношению к феминисткам, которые видимо, чем-то досадили ему - мы не должны оставлять это на форуме Вайшнавов.  

Общаясь на форуме, у нас есть право сообщать о нарушениях  правил :  


1.3. Мы выражаем особое почтение старшим по возрасту, духовному статусу и женщинам.

3.7.1. Оставлять сообщения, носящие оскорбительный характер, унижающие достоинство того или иного пола, расы или вероисповедания, призывающие к экстремизму, насилию или совершению других противоправных действий, наказание за которые предусмотрены действующим законодательством РФ.

3.7.2. Проповедь взглядов, искажающих философию вайшнавов или интерпретирующих ее иначе, чем изложено в книгах ачарьи-основателя ИСККОН А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, а также гуру ИСККОН в соответствии с пониманием, утвержденным ДжиБиСи (руководящим советом ИСККОН).

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Пару раз меня пытались высмеять за то, что я одновременно пишу о необходимости защиты женщин и в то же время, что они могут выполнять ответственное служение вроде проведения ягий и т.п.. Мол, определитесь. 

Но разве это два взаимоисключающих понятия? Почему тогда столько усилий делается в сегодняшнем ИСККОН для защиты мужчин, исполняющих роль гуру и санньяси? Оставьте санньяси один на один с этим миром, где ему нужно будет заботиться не только о собственном проживании, питании, но и отбиваться от многочисленных невест, привлекшихся его проповедью - ведь санньяси обязан проповедовать! Или пусть он живет только на пожертвования от своей проповеди, а не получает регулярную финансовую поддержку от организации, которая оплачивает ему все необходимое. Надолго бы его хватило? 
О защите мужчин-гуру, мужчин-санньяси, мужчин-проповедников, мужчин-преподавателей всем ясно, что это необходимо!

Но когда дело касается женщин, то нееееееееет! Вы уж проповедуйте, служите, предавайтесь, но защищать вас должен ваш муж! Если его нет, то вы сами в этом виноваты! А для того, чтобы стать дикша-гуру, женщина и вовсе должна быть как минимум сиддхой (о чем кричат сегодня противники этой идеи), которая не ест, не спит, в финансах и защите не нуждается, да и вообще просвечивается на свету! Так, что сквозь нее уже сияние Вайкунтхи пробивается! Иначе не поверим в ее квалификацию! Она должна пройти любые испытания, не сгореть в огне, не замерзнуть в сугробе и не протыкаться острыми предметами! Иначе она просто материалистка, которая хочет VIP-условий и чувственных наслаждений, а бедные мужчины должны пренебрегать своим духовным развитием и ей это обеспечивать! 

Но, ничего, не переживайте: сегодняшний ИСККОН не даст загнуться беззащитным мужчинам! Уже сегодня видны его достижения: женщины пашут и предаются на организацию, наивно верят, что это им во благо, ничего не требуют и не просят, а слабые мужчины защищены во всех отношениях. И даже брахмачари могут себе позволить не только шикарно питаться и ездить бесплатно на фестивали и в Дхаму, но и выпустить пар, когда хочется, пофлиртовав с наивной матаджи. А если она жалуется потом, так легче легкого сделать ее же и виноватой! Ведь система защиты мужчин отлаженно работает! 

Написано все с реальных событий. Выраженьица тоже услышаны лично. Наболело. 
Матаджи, раззувайте глаза...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ведь система защиты мужчин отлаженно работает! 
> Матаджи, раззувайте глаза...


А это всё многим давно и хорошо известно. 
Уже разговоры идут, что это же почти как мафия, во всяком случае, некая круговая порука четко просматривается. 
Но и противодействие началось, например, статью Е.М.Крипамойи Даса перевели : 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post179035

Матаджи и прабху, распространяйте, пожалуйста, эту статью у себя в соцсетях. 

Вот ссылки FB: 
https://www.facebook.com/notes/raja-...9957900708944/
https://www.facebook.com/notes/yoga-...6247508743903/

Вот ссылка ВК https://vk.com/@512265028-socialnyi-...ya-zona-iskkon

Распространение статьи авторизовано, поскольку автор - сам дикша-гуру и член европейского Джи-Би-Си. На английском она была опубликована на официальном сайте ИСККОН еще в 2007 https://iskconnews.org/keeping-good-men-good,222/

Это тоже часть программы по защите матаджи.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Для их же блага их надо останавливать.


Да, за старших Вайшнави должно быть обидно и этикет вайшнава учит не гневаться когда нас оскорбляют, но проявлять гнев, когда оскорбляют других. 

Однако в большинстве случаев я не удаляю подобные перлы в комментариях даже со своих страниц в соцсетях, потому что таким поведением эти люди дискредитируют себя сами. Ну разве можно серьезно относиться к человеку, который такое пишет? Разумные люди увидят и оценят природу такого человека. А дуракам все равно никто не указ. Моя позиция такая.

----------


## Геннадий

Нарада Муни объяснил, что главное качество брахмана — это умение владеть своими чувствами, главные качества кшатрия — могущество и слава, главное качество вайшьи — стремление служить брахманам и кшатриям, а главное качество шудры — стремление служить трем высшим сословиям. От женщины же требуется одно — быть верной и добродетельной женой.

«Шримад-Бхагаватам» 7.11.0, фрагмент из краткого содержания главы

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Нарада Муни объяснил, что главное качество брахмана — это умение владеть своими чувствами, главные качества кшатрия — могущество и слава, главное качество вайшьи — стремление служить брахманам и кшатриям, а главное качество шудры — стремление служить трем высшим сословиям. От женщины же требуется одно — быть верной и добродетельной женой.
> 
> «Шримад-Бхагаватам» 7.11.0, фрагмент из краткого содержания главы


Это наставление касается материальных обязанностей, а не абсолютных. То есть из всех материальных обязанностей женщины, самая главная для нее - служить мужу. Но если взять абсолютные обязанности ее как души, то тот же Шримад Бхагаватам (1.2.6) говорит: «Высшим занятием [дхармой] для всех людей является такое занятие, с помощью которого они могут прийти к любовному преданному служению трансцендентному Господу».

Эту разницу между наставлениями, касающимися духовной практики и мирского долга, можно проследить и в других наставлениях:

«Обучайте девочек как стать верной, целомудренной женой и как хорошо готовить. … *Помимо сознания Кришны* они должны приобрести эти две *материальные* квалификации». (Утренняя прогулка, 10 июля 1975, Чикаго)

Можно увидеть, что Шрила Прабхупада разделяет здесь духовную и материальную квалификацию: "ПОМИМО сознания Кришны" и "две МАТЕРИАЛЬНЫЕ квалификации".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Однако в большинстве случаев я не удаляю подобные перлы в комментариях даже со своих страниц в соцсетях, потому что таким поведением эти люди дискредитируют себя сами. Ну разве можно серьезно относиться к человеку, который такое пишет? Разумные люди увидят и оценят природу такого человека. А дуракам все равно никто не указ. Моя позиция такая.


Это тоже правильно, можно и так, пусть являют себя сообществу. Но я за то, чтобы матаджи не сталкивались здесь с беспокойствами, если уж форумом им обещано соблюдение правил. 

Поэтому, кому это доставляет беспокойства - смело сигнальте модераторам.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> И кого же он называет феминистками? Старших Вайшнави?


1) Почему старшие вайшнавы не могут быть феминистками? Были же случаи, когда старшие вайшнавы были педофилами или убийцами. 
2) Разве феминизм это плохо? Феминизм - борьба за права женщин в той или иной среде, против ущемления таковых мужчинами. Не могу понять вот это раздвоение сознания - в одном посте у вас мужчины плохие и ущемляют женщин, поэтому надо бороться, а не сидеть на кухне; в другом посте называть это явление феминизмом - оскорбление. Вы уж определитесь.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> женщины пашут и предаются на организацию, наивно верят, что это им во благо, ничего не требуют и не просят


Мы с вами живем на разных планетах. На моей планете мужчины ремонтируют машины санкиртаны, ежедневно ворочают на кухне по три раза в день пятикилограммовые котлы, спят на полу и так далее. Матаджи же цветочки на иголки нанизывают. Это изумительно прекрасное служение, но я себе просто представил как хрупкая матаджи, "пашет и предается" под капотом автобуса, и тут ей на руку падает гаечный ключ, кровь-мясо-вопли. Брр.

Нет, вот лично вас я бы с удовольствием взял в ашрам брахмачари, чтобы вы полностью насладились шикарным питанием и защитой. Думаю, хватит недели. У меня появилась мечта добиться этого, ибо тогда больше вас никто тут не увидит, вы выйдете замуж и будете очень тихо сидеть дома с детьми, а если кто-то ляпнет про защиту женщин и равные обязанности, вы самолично разобьете говорящему голову при помощи скалки и пылесоса.




> И даже брахмачари могут себе позволить не только шикарно питаться


Весь пост классный. Это особенно. Я даже заскринил. Распечатаю, покажу брахмачари, пусть порадуются  :smilies:  

Я так полагаю, что вы даже рядом с ашрамом брахмачари не проходили, чтобы такую несуразицу лепить. Любая матаджи сойдет с ума, выпрашивая раз в месяц полагающуюся ей конфетку. Ахаха, шикарное питание.. я реально со стула упал  :smilies:

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Эту разницу между наставлениями, касающимися духовной практики и мирского долга, можно проследить и в других наставлениях:
> 
> «Обучайте девочек как стать верной, целомудренной женой и как хорошо готовить. … *Помимо сознания Кришны* они должны приобрести эти две *материальные* квалификации». (Утренняя прогулка, 10 июля 1975, Чикаго)


Кстати, чтобы не быть просто сотрясателем воздуха - поделитесь, стали ли вы верной женой и научились хорошо готовить? Я без сарказма спрашиваю, потому что если вы так живете и одновременно проповедуете защиту женщин, то у меня не кардинально, но поменяется мнение о вас и я стану вас сильно уважать. Вряд ли в этом может быть какая-то тайна - сказать, что у вас есть муж, пара хорошо воспитанных и довольных деток - т.е. вы следуете Прабхупаде, в то же время боретесь с другим злом. Это будет достойно уважения - не стесняйтесь.

----------


## Светлана )

> Это тоже правильно, можно и так, пусть являют себя сообществу. Но я за то, чтобы матаджи не сталкивались здесь с беспокойствами, если уж форумом им обещано соблюдение правил. 
> 
> Поэтому, кому это доставляет беспокойства - смело сигнальте модераторам.


Да, иногда это единственная возможный способ помочь человеку различать вайшнави и геев, пусть старшие помогут понять, что есть разница.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Слышала не раз как некоторые "культурно" (в  больших кавычках) отзывались о смирении группы учениц Шрилы Прабхупады, которые ворвались на заседание Джи-Би-Си в 2000-м году, чтобы поднять вопросы о притеснении женщин. Тогда они сделали 6 презентаций, на который рассказывали с каким подавлением, а иногда и крайне вопиющим отношением сталкиваются женщины в мировом ИСККОН. 
> Они показали, что при Шриле Прабхупаде ученицы могли исполнять все те же виды служений, что и мужчины. Но сразу после его ухода положение женщин резко ухудшилось. Многое было запрещено и философски извращено. В той группе были м.Ямуна, известная приближенная ученица Прабхупады, не менее известная м.Малати, м.Джотирмайи, которая как и Ямуна читала лекции в присутствии Шрилы Прабхупады по его личной просьбе, и другие.
> Некоторые из этих презентация переведены на русский. 
> http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articl...omen-in-iskcon
> http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articl...d-women-in-70x
> 
> После этого заседания Джи-Би-Си публично принесли извинения за годы унижений и ущемлений прав женщин. Тогда же было создано Министерство Вайшнави. Женщинам вернули многие их права и возможности, стали включать в Джи-Би-Си и доверять ответственное служение.
> До 2000-го года практически везде в мировом ИСККОН (кроме стран бывшего СССР и отдельных ятр) женщинам в принципе было запрещено проходить Бхакти-шастры, не говоря о том, чтобы преподавать их. 
> И это стало возможным благодаря той группе вайшнави, которые просто пришли и высказались. А иначе сейчас все бы оставалось таким же как и до 2000 года.


Спасибо за подробности про 2000 год, интересно.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Кстати, чтобы не быть просто сотрясателем воздуха - поделитесь, стали ли вы верной женой и научились хорошо готовить? Я без сарказма спрашиваю, потому что если вы так живете и одновременно проповедуете защиту женщин, то у меня не кардинально, но поменяется мнение о вас и я стану вас сильно уважать. Вряд ли в этом может быть какая-то тайна - сказать, что у вас есть муж, пара хорошо воспитанных и довольных деток - т.е. вы следуете Прабхупаде, в то же время боретесь с другим злом. Это будет достойно уважения - не стесняйтесь.


Роман, вместо того, чтобы признать некорректность своих сравнений гипотетических женщин дикша-гуру с геями и трансвеститами, вы переходите на личности и используете  болевые приемы. Это понятный мужской ход, но только не в публичном пространстве. Вообще одно из правил этикета гласит "не спорить с женщинами". Если все же хотите спорить, то делайте это корректно, не делая неуместных сравнений. Вам замечание.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Да, иногда это единственная возможный способ помочь человеку различать вайшнави и геев, пусть старшие помогут понять, что есть разница.


Не хотел вам писать, потому что вы не читаете и не вникаете в то, что я пишу. Но все же еще раз попробую пояснить. Вайшнави это вайшнави, вайшнавы это вайшнавы, карми это карми, но иногда кто-то из этих категорий дополнительно становится (или является): феминисткой (-ом, даже такое бывает), геем, трансом, убийцей, педофилом, вором и т.д.

Если вы хоть немного знаете что-то о современном мире, то обычно феминистки являются активными членами или доброжелателями ЛГБТ-сообщества. Поэтому их можно ставить в один ряд. И свойство этой нитки с бусинами такова, что если одна бусина пролезет в дырочку, то за ней и другие подтянутся. Не знаю уж как вам ещё более понятно донести эту мысль. Дело не в Харе Кришна, дело в привнесении материалистичной грязи в общество с духовными целями.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Роман, вместо того, чтобы признать некорректность своих сравнений гипотетических женщин дикша-гуру с геями и трансвеститами, вы переходите на личности и используете  болевые приемы. Это понятный мужской ход, но только не в публичном пространстве. Вообще одно из правил этикета гласит "не спорить с женщинами". Если все же хотите спорить, то делайте это корректно, не делая неуместных сравнений. Вам замечание.


Спасибо за замечание, если вы так считаете - удалите сообщение. Просто духовная позиция и чаяния матаджи видны, она их не скрывает, и сама же привела цитату Прабхупады - очень стало интересно, что с первой частью цитаты (отбрасывается ли она как неважная). Не знаю, чего тут оскорбительного - матаджи Хари Канта весьма привлекательна как женщина, вряд ли у нее нет ног, поэтому не может иметь мужа и эта тема её обижает  :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Спасибо за замечание, если вы так считаете - удалите сообщение. Просто духовная позиция и чаяния матаджи видны, она их не скрывает, и сама же привела цитату Прабхупады - очень стало интересно, что с первой частью цитаты (отбрасывается ли она как неважная). Не знаю, чего тут оскорбительного - матаджи Хари Канта весьма привлекательна как женщина, вряд ли у нее нет ног, поэтому не может иметь мужа и эта тема её обижает


Ваше сравнение женщин дикша-гуру с геями и т.д. прозвучало оскорбительно для всех. Если не можете подбирать корректные слова, лучше промолчите.

----------


## Светлана )

> Кстати, чтобы не быть просто сотрясателем воздуха - поделитесь, стали ли вы верной женой и научились хорошо готовить? Я без сарказма спрашиваю, потому что если вы так живете и одновременно проповедуете защиту женщин, то у меня не кардинально, но поменяется мнение о вас и я стану вас сильно уважать. Вряд ли в этом может быть какая-то тайна - сказать, что у вас есть муж, пара хорошо воспитанных и довольных деток - т.е. вы следуете Прабхупаде, в то же время боретесь с другим злом. Это будет достойно уважения - не стесняйтесь.


Роман, Вы так смело, старательно и регулярно нападаете на матаджи Хари-Канту! Что прямо хочется верить, Вы уже достигли успеха в практическом служении, в изучении Шастр, распространяете множество книг на санкиртане и обеспечиваете своей жене, детям и пожилым родителям возможность быть материально защищёнными и без беспокойств практиковать и развиваться в Сознании Кришны. И только единственная проблема осталась - матаджи Хари-Канту взять в ашрам брахмачари: 



> Нет, вот лично вас я бы с удовольствием взял в ашрам брахмачари, чтобы вы полностью насладились шикарным питанием и защитой. Думаю, хватит недели. У меня появилась мечта добиться этого, ибо тогда больше вас никто тут не увидит, вы выйдете замуж и будете очень тихо сидеть дома


 У преданных, которые реализовали себя в служении, в семье и в социуме никакие посторонние матаджи не вызовают желание самоутверждения над ними, только спокойное приятие и защита, это видно у многих опытных старших преданных.

----------


## Светлана )

> Не хотел вам писать, потому что вы не читаете и не вникаете в то, что я пишу. Но все же еще раз попробую пояснить. Вайшнави это вайшнави, вайшнавы это вайшнавы, карми это карми, но иногда кто-то из этих категорий дополнительно становится (или является): феминисткой (-ом, даже такое бывает), геем, трансом, убийцей, педофилом, вором и т.д.
> 
> Если вы хоть немного знаете что-то о современном мире, то обычно феминистки являются активными членами или доброжелателями ЛГБТ-сообщества. Поэтому их можно ставить в один ряд. И свойство этой нитки с бусинами такова, что если одна бусина пролезет в дырочку, то за ней и другие подтянутся. Не знаю уж как вам ещё более понятно донести эту мысль. Дело не в Харе Кришна, дело в привнесении материалистичной грязи в общество с духовными целями.


Роман, я читаю и стараюсь вникать. Имхо, по каким-то причинам Вы путаете несопоставимое: калиюжный феминизм как стремление женщин с демоническими наклонностями наслаждаться в роли мужчин - и возможность для достойных(!)пожилых вайшнави служить другим душам не только в семье, но и в обществе преданных, не придумывая вопреки наставлениям Прабхупады запрета служить женщинам в качестве гуру. Есть большая разница - стремление эгоистично наслаждаться или стремление служить.
 Только это различная направленность сознания имеет значение. Прекрасно понимаю, чем могли достать Вас калиюжные феминистки, но не путайте их с вайшнави, пожалуйста.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Есть большая разница - стремление эгоистично наслаждаться или стремление служить.


Как-то раз пришел я на кухню, а там десять человек готовит и помогает. И я "дайте мне что-нибудь поделать, очень хочу послужить". Меня справедливо послали лесом, причем отчитали, мол, ты больше мешать всем будешь, нежели помогать.

С моей стороны это было искреннее стремление служить или стремление наслаждаться каким-то весьма тонким образом?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Как-то раз пришел я на кухню, а там десять человек готовит и помогает. И я "дайте мне что-нибудь поделать, очень хочу послужить". Меня справедливо послали лесом, причем отчитали, мол, ты больше мешать всем будешь, нежели помогать.
> 
> С моей стороны это было искреннее стремление служить или стремление наслаждаться каким-то весьма тонким образом?


Роман, не желая вас обидеть, скажу, что у вас почти постоянно прослеживается одна ошибка - абсолютизация вашего личного опыта и проекция его на всех. Примеры: раз пришел на кухню с желанием помочь.... Как мне ходить по Вриндавану, когда в меня тыкают пальцем и т.д. Может не стоит абсолютизировать личный опыт? Вам же тут приводят цитаты основателя-ачарьи, а ваш личный опыт общения с феминистками (где вы их только находите? или на ловца и зверь бежит?) постоянно перекрывает голос разума.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Роман, не желая вас обидеть, скажу, что у вас почти постоянно прослеживается одна ошибка - абсолютизация вашего личного опыта и проекция его на всех. Примеры: раз пришел на кухню с желанием помочь.... Как мне ходить по Вриндавану, когда в меня тыкают пальцем и т.д. Может не стоит абсолютизировать личный опыт? Вам же тут приводят цитаты основателя-ачарьи, а ваш личный опыт общения с феминистками (где вы их только находите? или на ловца и зверь бежит?) постоянно перекрывает голос разума.


Все действуют так или иначе на основе своего опыта. Вот вы сделали мне замечание по поводу некорректного сравнения женщин с геями (возможно, справедливое, я уже думаю опять, что надо было выразиться яснее), но по каким-то личным причинам не сделали то же самое по поводу сравнения старших вайшнавов (джибиси?) с мафией и обозначения там круговой поруки. Это серьезное обвинение.

Цитаты разобраны выше, в видео, например. Логика устраивает на 100%. Насчет же феминизма - и у вас тоже теперь есть прекрасный опыт столкновения с ним, вот этот пост http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post181053 вытолкнул все истинные желания наверх - вместо столь долго обсуждаемых духовных тем на основе цитат и разговоров о трансцендентности становления женщин дикша-гуру - оказалось, что:




> ..защиты мужчин, исполняющих роль гуру и санньяси..
> 
> ..нужно будет заботиться не только о собственном проживании, питании..
> 
> ..получает регулярную финансовую поддержку от организации, которая оплачивает ему все необходимое..
> 
> ..слабые мужчины защищены во всех отношениях..
> 
> ..брахмачари могут себе позволить не только шикарно питаться..
> ...


Вот что на самом деле беспокоит тех последователей гипотетических женщин-гуру, которые будут получать у тех инициацию в первых рядах. Часто ли яблоки падают далеко от яблони? О чем тогда вообще споры, зачем обсуждать и анализировать цитаты Прабхупады о разных возвышенных вещах, если на самом деле просто нет возможности бесплатно ездить на фестивали?  :smilies: 

Любопытно, что в традиционной системе всё вышесказанное есть у женщин. Моя жена и жёны моих многих друзей шикарно питаются, одеваются, летают в Дхаму и на фестивали, и получают регулярную финансовую поддержку от мужей  :smilies:  Этот путь почему-то плох, потому что он бесславный.

Пожалуйста, вот вам полноценный феминизм, ничем не прикрытый, и он ни разу не духовный. Поздравляю с первым столкновением  :yahoo:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Хари-канта джи, а в России есть какая-нибудь группа старших Вайшнави, к кому одинокие матаджи могут обратиться и чья помощь действенна? Я знаю, что в разных ятрах по-разному происходит - где старшие грихастхи и ванапрастхи за это берутся, где сами матаджи друг другу помогают (но это скорее помощь равных). На западе есть старшие ученицы Прабхупады - а у нас кто из матаджи? Никого?

И второй вопрос: какие цели и задачи у Министерства Вайшнави?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

У меня просьба к Администрации. 

Прошу запретить этому человеку: 
1. цитировать и 2. вообще что-либо писать в сторону Шримати Хари-канты д.д. 

Это можно как-то сделать технически? Наверное нельзя... но и молча смотреть на это невозможно.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Хари-канта джи, у вас есть старшая Вайшнави, к кому вы всегда можете обратиться за помощью и чья помощь действенна?


Спасибо за поддержку вам и всем остальным. Признаюсь, чаще вижу как подобное игнорируют, а не защищают кого-либо. 
Лично меня подобные кадры уже давно не задевают. Точно так же как всерьез никто не принимает оскорбления слабоумных. Они проходят мимо ушей. В соцсетях поинтереснее видела. Даже байки про меня уже сочиняют. Наверное, детей пугать.

Я долго не отвечала, т.к. копала огород  :smilies:  и не видела новых сообщений. 

Но все же удовлетворю любопытство про свою личную жизнь (уж извините, без интима...) Я знакома с сознанием Кришны с 1998 года, с детства. Познакомил меня мой отец, который до сих пор практикует и о ком я сейчас забочусь. Не имея своих детей, на протяжении пары лет я занималась детской программой в храме, когда увидела, что детьми никто не занимается и они оставлены на самих себя. Что до умения готовить, то верьте или нет, но я даже работала шеф-поваром в вайшнавском кафе. 
За последние 12 лет жила в двух женских ашрамах и в нескольких ятрах, где наблюдала за жизнью брахмачари-ашрамов в том числе. Поэтому пишу личные наблюдения. При этом да, в каждой ятре свои нюансы и ситуация может быть совершенно разной. Но общая тенденция во всем ИСККОН одна: я НИГДЕ не видела, чтобы поддерживали женщин. А про защиту вообще отдельная тема... Если учесть последние несколько лет, когда ко мне как к своего рода проповеднице обращаются с жалобами матаджи из разных городов, то картина, которуя я описала выше - это просто цветочки на полянке. Наберитесь моего опыта, а потом рассказывайте свои сказки. 

А вообще это все не имеет значения, так как для обретения духовной квалификации нет обязательного правила иметь материальную квалификацию, поэтому сам вопрос не имеет прямого отношения к теме. 
Хотя по правилам нужно было бы задать вам те же вопросы, чтобы прояснить личность оппонента. Но не буду вас смущать подобными вопросами, т.к. сомневаюсь, что будет что рассказать существенного. 




> 2) Разве феминизм это плохо? Феминизм - борьба за права женщин в той или иной среде, против ущемления таковых мужчинами. Не могу понять вот это раздвоение сознания - в одном посте у вас мужчины плохие и ущемляют женщин, поэтому надо бороться, а не сидеть на кухне; в другом посте называть это явление феминизмом - оскорбление. Вы уж определитесь.


Вы уж определитесь. Либо вы приравниваете феминизм к геям и т.д., либо утверждаете, что феминизм это неплохо. Раздвоение сознания и непоследовательность утверждений прослеживается как раз у вас.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Вот что на самом деле беспокоит тех последователей гипотетических женщин-гуру, которые будут получать у тех инициацию в первых рядах. Часто ли яблоки падают далеко от яблони? О чем тогда вообще споры, зачем обсуждать и анализировать цитаты Прабхупады о разных возвышенных вещах, если на самом деле просто нет возможности бесплатно ездить на фестивали? 
> 
> Любопытно, что в традиционной системе всё вышесказанное есть у женщин. Моя жена и жёны моих многих друзей шикарно питаются, одеваются, летают в Дхаму и на фестивали, и получают регулярную финансовую поддержку от мужей  Этот путь почему-то плох, потому что он бесславный.
> 
> Пожалуйста, вот вам полноценный феминизм, ничем не прикрытый, и он ни разу не духовный. Поздравляю с первым столкновением


Роман, не пиарьте себя больше. А лучше докажите делом свои слова. Я сегодня раскапывала канализационную трубу. Ее нужно поменять, но вот она тяжелая слишком, чугунная, сама не подниму. Приезжайте-ка, помогите, покажите свою мужскую силу. )))))) А то от ваших слов обидно прям: такой мужчина тут, а помочь слабой феминистке некому)))) А то придется свои деньги потратить на грузчиков и прощай фестиваль и толпы последовательниц, жаждущих получить у меня дикшу... )))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Спасибо за поддержку вам и всем остальным.


Я конкретизировала вопрос, посмотрите еще раз )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Хари-канта джи, вы так достойного претендента скоро найдете ) все прекрасно, начиная с аватарки )  




> я НИГДЕ не видела, чтобы поддерживали женщин.


 У нас нормально поддерживают последние годы - образовалась группа новых преданных, кто взяли на себя такие дела, могут с ремонтом помочь, привезти поесть с FFL, если попросишь. Мне лично это странно, что можно посторонних просить, но видимо им действительно это надо. И преданные начинают себя чувствовать как семья - то есть тем, кто помогает, _им  самим_это оказывается надо... это наверное правильно.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Роман, не пиарьте себя больше. А лучше докажите делом свои слова. Я сегодня раскапывала канализационную трубу. Ее нужно поменять, но вот она тяжелая слишком, чугунная, сама не подниму. Приезжайте-ка, помогите, покажите свою мужскую силу. )))))) А то от ваших слов обидно прям: такой мужчина тут, а помочь слабой феминистке некому)))) А то придется свои деньги потратить на грузчиков и прощай фестиваль и толпы последовательниц, жаждущих получить у меня дикшу... )))


Хорошо, спасибо, у меня появилось уважение к вам. Почему бы не пойти дальше и не попробовать совместить несовместимое (женщину и мужчину)? Вам будет легче копать трубы, ухаживать за отцом и т.д. Я жил некоторое время в Севастополе - там много прекрасных преданных, которые готовы были выручить как и когда угодно, по первой просьбе.
Сам приехать не могу - женат и замучен детьми, но приехал бы, поверьте. Просто чтобы одним поступком доказать, что такое вообще возможно. Но увы, сами "выживаем".

Еще хотел вот что сказать - я понимаю, на самом деле, чувства и эмоции женщин, когда их ставят ниже мужчин, пусть даже прикрываясь ведами. Когда меня хоть немного принижают, жжет так, что в космос запускать можно  :mig:  очень тяжело принять. Вам говорили, что мужчины тоже такое испытывают от старших преданных? Возможно, вам эта информация будет облегчать моральные страдания.

Что же насчет помощи вайшнави - видимо, действительно, кто что ищет, то и находит. Я живу около Голока Дхамы в Москве и непонаслышке знаю, что нашим матаджам и квартиры снимают (если они служат), и кушают они в храме без всякой платы, возят в аэропорты, даже в Дхаму некоторых отправляют за счет Храма (если я не ошибаюсь), и детками занимаются если что (на воскреске). Не знаю как у меня самого получается служить вайшнави, надеюсь, тоже иногда участвую в защите женщин.

Предлагаю вам тоже не видеть всё только в черном цвете, попробовать изменить видение, как советовал незабвенный Кови. Может всё станет легче и не придется копать канализационные трубы?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Хари-канта джи, а в России есть какая-нибудь группа старших Вайшнави, к кому одинокие матаджи могут обратиться и чья помощь действенна? Я знаю, что в разных ятрах по-разному происходит - где старшие грихастхи и ванапрастхи за это берутся, где сами матаджи друг другу помогают (но это скорее помощь равных). На западе есть старшие ученицы Прабхупады - а у нас кто из матаджи? Никого?
> 
> И второй вопрос: какие цели и задачи у Министерства Вайшнави?


Очень сложная и больная тема. Я пыталась в ней разобраться последние несколько лет, т.к. мой духовный учитель поддерживал и вдохновлял меня работать в этом направлении. Но выводы просто печальные. 
Про цели и задачи Министерства Вайшнави можно прочитать вот ТУТ.
Но по факту ничего это не работает. Я общалась и лично и в переписке с Вайшнави, входящими в этот комитет, обращалась с конкретными вопросами. Вначале общение происходило очень воодушевляюще, живо. Но когда дошло до конкретики (серьезные случаи насилия), то большинство стали просто игнорировать. Хотя случаи были доказуемыми. Одна только мне честно сказала: для того, чтобы заниматься вопросом защиты женщин, нужно быть очень сильным человеком. Сильным во всех отношениях. В первую очередь влиятельным. Сейчас от этого комитета осталось человека 2-3 и то чисто формально.

В РФ может и есть какие-то старшие вайшнави, которые чем-то выделились, но по факту разве у кого-то из женщин есть полномочия, которые дают ей хоть какие-то рыгачи влияния? Еще в 2016 году я задавала вопрос лидерам о создании местного комитета вайшнави в РФ. Ответ мне дают до сих пор.
Это просто не выгодно, чтобы женщины становились сильными, влиятельными или даже просто мыслящими. Простите за выражение, но лидерам чаще выгодно, чтобы основная масса подчиненных была быдлом без образования и без индивидуального мнения. Потому что тупыми рабочими, которые пашут на организацию, легче управлять и получать с них все необходимое. А матаджи часто являются основной массой, которые что-то делают. И не только делают физически всю необходимую работу, но и деньги приносят. При этом философски их убедили, что они более ни на что не квалифицированы и заботиться о них не обязаны. Так зачем это менять? Удобно ведь! 

Напишу прямо, потому что накипело. Разбирая некоторые жалобы, которые имели под собой реальную почву и доказательства преступления прав человека, я столкнулась с ложью, давлением, а то и откровенными угрозами со стороны именно лидеров. Те, кто сидят в соцсетях, знают о чем я. Эта история порядком нашумела. 
Защита женщин - это очень редкое явление в нынешнее время. Есть честные лидеры и честные мужчины, но они как вымирающие мамонты - их остались единицы. Большинство же на жалобы женщин отвечают если не игнорированием, то ответными обвинениями и давлением на нее. 

Что же до старших матаджи в общинах, то где-то они искренне пытаются помочь более младшим матаджи. Но столкнувшись с силой президента или совета просто ничего не могут сделать. А где-то наоборот встают на сторону обвиняемого или нечестного лидера и правдами или неправдами добивают жалующуюся. У меня есть даже аудиозаписи таких концертных номеров.
Причины по которым это делают сами старшие матаджи могут быть разными. Или ей когда-то насолила эта матаджи, либо она обозлилась на всех женщин, т.к. когда-то кто-то пытался увести ее мужа или еще что-то ей сделал. Это известная женская антисолидарность. Или она боится потерять свое положение старшей, члена совета ятры, который вынес такое решение, и не смеет пойти против всех. Либо просто повинуется стадному инстинкту.

Обращение к гуру по моему опыту тоже редко что меняет на местах. Он может разве что вдохновить продолжать не смотря ни на что.

Поэтому, как вы написали, в каждом отдельном случае может быть по-разному. Нужно все взвесить. 

Лично я в случаях, когда матаджи рассказывают мне что-то, жалуются, так как я не имею в принципе никакого положения в ИСККОН и соответственно влияния, и знаю, что в случае чего особо не к кому обратиться, выработала свой алгоритм и даю такие советы в порядке очередности.

1. Самое важное, хотя внешне кажется не практичным, - это усилить свою духовную практику. С этого начинаются все проблемы и решения. Если Кришна начнет вмешиваться, то могут происходить даже мистические вещи.

2. Обязательно нужно понять чему Кришна хочет именно МЕНЯ научить через эту ситуацию. Т.к. абсолютно все совершается с Его позволения, нужно постараться увидеть смысл за всем происходящим. Увидеть смысл в негативных событиях помогает переварить этот опыт даже атеистам.

3. Найти общество тех, кто поймет и поддержит, даже если часть вины реально лежит на самой матаджи. Но чтобы востановиться после травмирующзего случая, нужна чья-то поддержка, а не осуждение. В истории Индии сохранились записи, что даже за прелюбодеяние женщин наказывали гораздо меньше, чем мужчин. Т.к. с мужчин больший спрос. 

4. Собрать доказательства: аудио, видео, скриншоты переписки и т.д. Так как без них сложно поверить на слово. Есть ведь и случаи, когда матаджи специально наговаривают. Это тоже факт. Причем собирать доказательства нужно еще до того как идти жаловаться кому-либо, т.к. после как правило обвиняемый узнает о жалобе и заметает следы, становится очень осторожным. 

5. Если есть доказательства, тогда можно подумать об обращении к лидерам. НО важно трезво проанализировать кто реально сможет непредвзято оценить ситуации и дружеские отношения с обвиняемым не настроят его против матаджи. А иначе покрывательства, давление и прочие прелести долго не заставят себя ждать. Причем случаи говорят о том, что любые неопровержимые доказательства и т.п. уходят на второй план, если тот, на кого жалуются, имеет влительное положение или близкие отношения с лидером. К сожалению и так бывает. 
Иногда не наказывают влиятельного человека именно из-за его влиятельности, потому что он может начать ответно ставить палки в колеса тем защитникам женщин, которые взялись за это неблагодарное дело. А учитывая его влиятельность получается больно. Я на себе такое прочувствовала в одной большой ятре. 
Если есть все же вера, что какой-то лидер поможет (причем не особо важно мужчина это или женщина, главное его трезвость и непредвзятость), то я помогаю написать ему письмо, четко все описать, нахожу контакты, связываю людей между собой.

6. Но иногда матаджи безопаснее вообще не жаловаться (чтобы не стало еще хуже), а просто тихо сменить сангу или даже ятру, чтобы не сталкиваться со такими "святыми". 

7. Если все вышеперечисленное не помогает, а ситуация серьезная, то я советую обратиться в полицию. ЧЧЧпр. недавно показал, что это можно делать. Он ведь подал в суд на Пятышеву за оскорбления чести. Иногда без этого шага не обойтись. Как ни странно, но даже крутые лидеры, которые уже почти парят над землей, почему-то начинают быстрее реагировать на письма, отказываются от своего участия в произшедшем или отрекаются от близких отношений с обвиняемым, когда вопрос доходит до суда...

Это по чесноку. Хотя у нас не принято говорить такие вещи. У нас ведь все чистые преданные, вот-вот и наступит Золотой Век ведической культуры в ИСККОН и таких ужасов никогда не было и быть в принципе не может))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я знаю, что это так, достаточно много разных историй. Спасибо, что подытожили. А может быть, этот алгоритм в матаджинских вывешивать?  

Усугубляет ситуацию, что в России женщины как нигде в мире мало ценят себя из-за демографического перевеса. Многие так обеспокоены тем, что останутся без пары, что им сложно трезво оценивать ситуацию, если не имеют здоровой поддержки семьи. Особенно если решили "уйти в духовность". У девушек из части семей нет реальных знаний о правильном взаимоотношении полов, их мамы не учат их этому, точно также как их не учили их мамы. Вступают в жизнь неподготовленные + демография, вот и печальные результаты. 

Радует только, что за последние годы уже отовсюду столько информации (не только из духовных источников, но и из СМИ), что и сами матаджи, и родители девочек должны бы уже наконец поумнеть. Будем надеяться, что годы наивности и дезориентированности уходят в прошлое.

----------


## Амира

Raja Kumari, пожалуйста, удалите старые письма в личных сообщениях, не могу вам ответить.

----------


## Aryan

> Но выводы просто печальные. 
> Про цели и задачи Министерства Вайшнави можно прочитать...
> Но по факту ничего это не работает.  Сейчас от этого комитета осталось человека 2-3 и то чисто формально.


Комитет имени Драупади...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В РФ может и есть какие-то старшие вайшнави, которые чем-то выделились, но по факту разве у кого-то из женщин есть полномочия, которые дают ей хоть какие-то рычаги влияния?


Есть - у Шримати Радхарани, Парвати Деви и Сарасвати Деви.

В наш век отличный рычаг влияния - это распространение информации в инете. 
И второй - влияние через адекватных прабху действительно с качествами кшатриев и брахманов.
А т.н. "старшие", если они создают парадокс "слепой зоны" - на самом деле не старшие. 

Ситуация явно улучшится, когда будет много ванапрастх. 
А это значит, серьезные, опытные и влиятельные не только прабху, но и их супруги, матаджи.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Я- про вайшнави-шикша гуру.Уже была такая петиция?


Т.к. в ИСККОНе нет формального определения "шикша-гуру", то по факту им может быть кто угодно, этого запретит никто нет может. Вы можете получать наставления от кого считаете нужным.
Рубка тут идет за вайшнави - дикша-гуру  :smilies:

----------


## Aryan

> Рубка тут идет за вайшнави - дикша-гуру


"Скачет Илья Муромец по пустыне, устал, силы на исходе, видит вдали оазис вода и еда, и там же Змей Горыныч. Илья Муромец достал свой меч и в бой с Змей Горынычем, бьётся день и ночь с ним в жестоком бою, на третий день Змей Горыныч спрашивает у Богатыря, да что ж тебе надо от меня?
- Да пить я хочу.
- Дак пей, кто не дает?"
В процедуре предоставоения статуса дикша-гуру вроде не прописан запрет для матаджи.Поэтому такие петиции надо составлять для конкретной личности, обладающей неоднократно упомянутыми здесь признаками.Остальные признаки ( в т.ч. половые)- вторичны.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> "Скачет Илья Муромец по пустыне, устал, силы на исходе, видит вдали оазис вода и еда, и там же Змей Горыныч. Илья Муромец достал свой меч и в бой с Змей Горынычем, бьётся день и ночь с ним в жестоком бою, на третий день Змей Горыныч спрашивает у Богатыря, да что ж тебе надо от меня?
> - Да пить я хочу.
> - Дак пей, кто не дает?"
> В процедуре предоставоения статуса дикша-гуру вроде не прописан запрет для матаджи.Поэтому такие петиции надо составлять для конкретной личности, обладающей неоднократно упомянутыми здесь признаками.Остальные признаки ( в т.ч. половые)- вторичны.


Пока не решен вопрос принципиально - может ли женщина в ИСККОН быть дикша-гуру или нет, отдельные кандидатуры обсуждать бессмысленно. Поэтому принятие принципиальной резолюции - это одно, а уполномочивание конкретных личностей - это уже совсем другая процедура, которая начинается с инициативы на местах и потом проходит одобрение в ряде инстанций - рекомендация местной ятры, потом регионального или национального совета и потом только GBC ставят свое резюме "не возражаем".

----------


## Aryan

"Разрешено всё, что не запрещено"- или в ИСККОН по-другому? 
Резолюции должны следовать за жизнью ( а лучше опережать).Возможно, в ИСККОН уже есть совершенные личности, дживан мукхи в женских телах? И это очевидно для многих сотен их полседовательниц и последователей, а на "Их Светлостей" (цитата)не обращает внимание ДжиБиСи?
Здесь можно озвучить список потенциальных кандидаток, для кого эта петиция писалась?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Насколько я понимаю, речь не идет о каких-то сотнях желающих. Речь идет о праве получать дикшу у того, у кого получаешь шикшу. Если Прабхупада говорил, что обычно шикша-гуру позже становится дикша-гуру для ученика, то вот об осуществлении этого принципа и идет речь. А сколько будет учеников, это вообще никого не должно волновать. У некоторых мужчин дикша-гуру всего несколько учеников. Количество тут ни при чем.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Кстати, *Aryan* поднял хороший вопрос - а почему нужна отдельная резолюция, что женщина может быть дикша-гуру? Разве в нынешних законах ИСККОН это запрещено? Если нет, то почему не идти по стандартной процедуре для получения статуса гуру?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Похоже, что Джи-Би-Си сами в этом не уверены и потому поручили SAC (консультативный совет по изучению шастр при Джи-Би-Си) исследовать эту тему, чтобы заручиться авторитетом ученых людей. Хотя женщины давно выполняют ответственное служение пуджари, президентов храмов, членов Джи-Би-Си, проповедников. Понятно, что лидерские посты не совсем соответствуютх их природе, но если кому-то природа позволяет, то в чем проблема? Богиня знания - Сарасвати и мы ей в числе прочего выражаем почтение перед чтением ШБ. Кто-то против этого?

----------


## Mihail (psevdonim)

> Сторонники ритвик-вады предлагают такое решение. Но это лишь кажущееся решение, т.к. не только ученик принимает дикша-гуру, но и дикша-гуру принимает ученика. И как мы узнаем, что Шрила Прабхупада согласился принять этого ученика? Ведь гуру имеет право и отказать ученику. А так получается, что мы навязываем Шриле Прабхупаде всех подряд. Гуру должен осознанно принять ученика. Это возможно только в личном контакете. Гуру должен иметь право исправить ученика, сделать замечание, дать совет. Это все возможно только при живом гуру.


Как долго я искал такое объяснение, относительно ритвиков. Спасибо!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Только слышно больше криков, что женщинам дикшу давать должен только ее муж.


А вот вот и ответ SAC GBC по этому вопросу : http://www.dandavats.com/?p=74859&fb...eWh0TQkfr3IPwU

Выводы и рекомендации: 

[Statement]

1) Гуру не должен вступать в брак с ученицей: поскольку женитьба на ученице является неприемлемой как по примеру шастр, так и по обычным моральным кодексам, для закона ИСККОН правильно и надлежит запрещать такие отношения или применять санкции против тех, кто в них участвует.

2) Нормальная и предпочтительная ситуация для женщины - принимать дикшу от гуру, который не является ее мужем: шастра обычно определяет мужа как гуру своей жены в мирском, не трансцендентном, смысле, и мужья, дающие дикшу своим женам - не общее правило для нашей линии. Следовательно, даже если женатый мужчина имеет право в ИСККОН выступать в качестве дикша-гуру, а жена этого человека имеет право принимать дикшу в ИСККОН, ни закон, ни социальное соглашение ИСККОН не должны побуждать его быть дикша-гуру для своей жены. *Лидеры и члены ИСККОН должны побуждать женщин принимать дикшу от кого-то, кроме своих мужей.*

3) В очень редких случаях для мужа допустимо быть дикша-гуру для своей жены: шастра, традиция и Шрила Прабхупада определяют мужа как естественного гуру своей жены и иногда включают в себя функцию парамартики, или духовного гуру ( который включает в себя отношения дикша и шикша-гуру). Следовательно, если женатый мужчина имеет право выступать в качестве дикша-гуру в ИСККОН, а жена этого человека имеет право принимать дикшу в ИСККОН, то не должно быть прямых или косвенных законодательных действий, условий или социальных норм, ограничивающих мужа от передачи дикши своей жене, если они оба захотят вступить в эти отношения по собственному желанию и после тщательной консультации со старшими преданными. В соответствии с действующим законодательством ИСККОН разумно, чтобы добавился дополнительный уровень надзора до того, как такое инициирование произойдет.

4) Добавление отношений дикша-гуру - ученица к существующим отношениям муж-жена, вероятно, будет сложным для обоих аспектов отношений: при смешивании отношений между дикша-гуру или формальным шикша-гуру и ученицей с отношениями между мужем и женой есть ряд потенциальных или даже вероятных конфликтов, а также некоторые возможные выгоды. Поэтому те, кто уже направляет и инструктирует будущих учеников, должны включать обсуждение проблем (например, как изложено в этой статье) для любой женщины, которая хотела бы, чтобы ее муж был ее дикша-гуру. Любая пара, в которой муж и жена (которые иначе квалифицированы как дикша-гуру и ученица, соответственно) твердо намерены добавить к своим отношениям отношения дикша-гуру и ученицы, должна получать поддержку от сообщества ИСККОН, как это делается в любых отношения гуру-ученица. 

5) Обучение по этой теме может быть полезным в ИСККОН: лидеры ИСККОН могут подумать, когда и где образование по этим темам поможет обществу.

Полный текст http://gbc.iskcon.org/wp-content/upl..._2019_SAC2.pdf

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

свершилось... http://www.dandavats.com/?p=79255

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> свершилось... http://www.dandavats.com/?p=79255


Перевод этой резолюции, разрешающей женщинам инициировать, в другой теме форума - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...149#post184149

----------


## Амира

Вау! Супер! Понимаю, что решение было не из легких, но тем не менее не побоялись осуждения и все же приняли его. Новость просто потрясающая. Какие будут последствия, это уже определит человеческий фактор и Кришна. Но независимо ни от чего само намерение - это огромное служение Кришне и Шриле Прабхупаде.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> В самом плохом варианте


А в самом лучшем варианте? У многих женщин появится возможность, которой раньше не было - ближе общаться с гуру.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Язвительные комментарии удалены.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> свершилось... http://www.dandavats.com/?p=79255


Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху, Вы, среди обсуждающих данную тему, имеете вероятно самый богатый жизненный опыт, а также самый богатый и насыщенный опыт пребывания в ИСККОН. 
А каково Ваше личное мнение на данное событие? Было бы очень интересно узнать, честное слово.
Пранам.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Извиняюсь за комментарий вне очереди, но эта резолюция, в отличие от резолюций по происхождению дживы или ритвикам из 90-х, не запрещает исповедование и даже проповедь противоположных взглядов. Из перевода выложенного в "новостях":




> Мы признаем, что некоторые члены и друзья ИСККОН могут возражать против этой резолюции, основываясь на собственном прочтении шастр, своем собственном социальном опыте или глубоких вайшнавских убеждениях. В то же время и на той же основе другие будут думать, что эта резолюция не заходит слишком далеко или что дополнительные требования несправедливы. Чтобы смягчить эти опасения, мы дополнительно опишем вехи, приведшие к этому решению, и философские основы этой резолюции в следующем документе.
> 
> Тем временем мы смиренно просим преданных ИСККОН увидеть эту резолюцию в свете открытости в этом вопросе Господа Чайтаньи и наших предыдущих ачарьев, а также помогать старшим, зрелым и образцовым последователям Шрилы Прабхупады в их преданном служении ему и его ИСККОН. Пожалуйста, благословите их в этой новой важной духовной ответственности.


Как две несогласных стороны уживутся здесь под одной крышей? Даже если у кого-то нет проблем с помощью "старшим, зрелым и образцовым последователям Шрилы Прабхупады", но в душе они считают что эти люди просто в дикша-гуру играют, то это легко может привести к двуличию которое является врагом вайшнавизма. Что будет когда подобное двуличие - думать можешь что хочешь, но говори только это - практически узаконивается институтом? А если они, не дай бог, публично выскажут эту точку зрения - поскольку вроде не запрещено - как на это отреагируют ученики и последователи? В фэйсбуке легко блокировать вайшнавов, критикующих Тулси Габбард за поддержку абортов и гомосексуализма, но какой вид это примет в отношениях между реальными преданными? Смогут ли они сохранять "свет открытости Господа Чайтаньи" в этом случае?

По моему, решение этих вопросов даже важнее чем само решение по ЖДГ.

По сообщениям от "потерпевшей стороны" - резолюция прошла с перевесом всего в два голоса и победившая сторона просто отказалась рассматривать аргументы из Бхарадваджа Самхиты - поскольку перевод был предоставлен оппонентами ЖДГ. В марте представители про-ЖДГ на Джи-Би-Си согласились на дискуссию которая должны была состоятся в ноябре, но, похоже, не дождались. Обещание в будующем дополнительно описать вехи, приведшие к этому решению выглядит дла потерпевшей стороны неприемлемым - сначала аргументы, потом решения, а не наоборот. Они ожидали дискуссии в традиционном вайшнавском стиле, основанной на шастрах и примерах ачарьев. В идеале такая дискуссия должна привести к решениям приемлемым для всех участников, но этого не произошло и слушать их никто не стал. То, что в резолюции приведены цитаты отвергнутые ещё десять лет назад как неимеющие никакого отношения к процессу инициаций только добавляет к убеждению потерпевших, что их не слушали и слушать не хотят, и что мнение шастр победителей также особенно не интересует. Выиграли по голосам, а не по шастрам.

Я, лично, разделяю заботу Враджендра Кумара Прабху о ситуации с гуру в целом, а не только в этом конкретном случае. Хотелось бы более чёткого разграничения между шикша и дикша гуру. Возможно иногда получается, что дикша гуру даётся всё, а в ответ ничего, кроме весьма общих наставлений, а местному преданному ведущему человека шаг за шагом в его духовной жизни ничего, даже и "шикша гуру" на людях не назвать. Те же женщины вполне себе могут вдохновить людей в духовной жизни, но процесс панчаратрика дикши всё же, похоже другой и предъявляет другие требования. Джахнави Харисон, к примеру, на всю жизнь запомнила всего несколько дней в общении с Ямуной, но гуру назвать её не может. А почему? Дикша там была совершенно не причём, и без дикши запомнилось.

Если забыть все эти споры и просто прочитать цитату приведённую в резолюции:




> «Просто держитесь лотосных стоп Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Тогда вы станете духовным учителем. Вот и все. Поэтому я надеюсь, что все вы, мужчины, женщины, мальчики и девочки, станете духовными учителями и будете следовать этому принципу. Духовный учитель просто, искренне следует принципам и обращается ко всем людям. Тогда Кришна сразу станет вашим любимцем. Кришна не становится вашим любимцем; вы становитесь любимцем Кришны. (...) Поэтому, если вы хотите, чтобы Кришна очень быстро признал вас, вы должны начать процесс становления духовным учителем, представить Бхагавад-гиту такой, какая она есть, и ваша жизнь совершенна». (Лекция на Шри Вьяса-пудже, 22 августа 1973 г., Лондон)


Это последний из десяти раз когда Шрила Прабхупад наставлял "стать духовным учителем" в той лекции. Прямо перед этим он объяснял dante nidh?ya t??aka? padayor nipatya стих Прабодхананды Сарасвати. Возьми в рот солому, подойди к человеку, прославь его как знаменитого садху, а потом попроси его забыть всё что он знает и принять наставления Господа Чайтаньи. Это объяснение закончилось словами "Then you become spiritual master. That's all." - И так ты станешь духовным учителем. Вот и всё. 

Перед объяснением этого стиха Шрила Прабхупада говорит "So if you simply preach this cult, "My dear friend, my dear brother, you surrender to K???a," you become spiritual master. You become spiritual master." - Просто проповедуй этот культ, "Мой дорогой друг, мой дорогой брат, предайся Кришне," и ты станешь духовным учителем. Ты станешь духовным учителем.

Приглашаю сделать лучший перевод, включая предыдущие абзацы, но смысл вроде должет быть уже ясен. Просто вдуматься, просто принять эти наставления - и вопрос о том где и кому и с какими резолюциями я могу начать давать какие инициации кажется просто кощунственным. Да и бог с ним, что люди меня за гуру без резолюций не признают. Лишь бы своего гуру-Кришну-Прабхупаду слушали и предавались себе потихоньку. Не для статуса давались эти наставления.

Интересно, что если принять эти наставления как они есть, то окажется, что ни резолюциями, ни Джи Би Си, ни вообще никакими организациями их не ограничишь. Проблемы возникают, когда хочется статуса и признания. А если хочется - то какой вообще вопрос о становлении гуру? Вайшнавский гуру должен быть свободен от таких желаний по определению.

----------


## Sitalatma das

В этой связи на днях на глаза попался отрывок из Санат-Кумара Самхиты, тоже части Нарада Панчаратры, как и Бхарадваджа Самхита. Так вот в них обоих перечисляются пять основных составляющих вайшнава дикши (в пределах этих самхит - для нас дикша может означать или включать что-то другое). Даётся имя, тело украшается знаками сампрадайи, даются мантры, даётся объяснение этих мантр, и ученик выражает свою благодарность. По последнему пункту Санат Кумара Самхита прямо говорит, что это делается по возможностям. Можно ягью провести, можно гуру-дакшину дать, и так далее. В конкретных деталях эти тексты и наша сегодняшняя практика различаются, но это пять принципов всё равно присутствуют. По памяти, Бхарадваджа Самхита говорит о ритуальном клеймении тела ученика. Санат Кумара Самхита говорит об знаках лотоса, палицы, чакры, и раковине, а в современных традициях, однако, ограничиваются тилаками - не так это важно, важно, что принцип соблюдается. То есть процесс дикшы это не бессмысленный ритуал который мы можем проводить как нам захочется, он имеет научную основу.

Поэтому когда Бхарадваджа Самхита говорит, что женщины, как правило, не могут давать дикшу, то к этому надо прислушаться. НО, опять же - для нас "дикша", и особенно "гуру", значит что-то другое. Нет никаких сомнений, что женщины вайшнави могут передавать духовное знание по-настоящему открывающее глаза ученика, и это, собственно, всё что имеет значение. А какие они там ритуалы при этом проводят и как к кому потом обращаться это дело третье. Проблемы возникают когда это пересекается с описаниеми дикшы из Нарада Панчаратры, которым вайшнавы следуют с незапамятных времён, часто даже не зная об их источниках - "традиция" и всё тут.

Поэтому в предыдущем комментарии я и упомянул, что кто-то может сказать "в дикша гуру играют". Ну и пусть играют - главное, чтобы духовное знание открывалось. А как отличить передачу духовного знания от самых себе обычных наставлений по улучшению семейной жизни или тому подобного? И то, и другое может людей вдохновлять в примерно одинаковой мере, хотя и на разные вещи. Поэтому дикша по шастре это всё-таки кажется надёжнее, но ответов приемлемых для всех у меня нет. Просто информация к сведению.

----------


## Амира

> Просто вдуматься, просто принять эти наставления - и вопрос о том где и кому и с какими резолюциями я могу начать давать какие инициации кажется просто кощунственным. Да и бог с ним, что люди меня за гуру без резолюций не признают. Лишь бы своего гуру-Кришну-Прабхупаду слушали и предавались себе потихоньку. Не для статуса давались эти наставления.


Согласна с вами на все 100%. Я не вижу веских причин, которые могли бы побудить человека добровольно стать дикша-гуру в том формате в каком это сейчас в ИСККОН. Это, по моему мнению, или огромная жажда славы или трансцендентное безумие, когда человек настолько поглощен любовью к Кришне и хочет делиться этим с другими, что не осознает всей ответственности, не по глупости, а из сострадания и чистоты сердца. Я считаю что слова: "Я не хотел и не чувствовал себя способным, готовым и достигшим совершенства, но меня просили или побудили те кто хотели чтобы я стал их гуру" - это лепет маленького ребенка, который сам еще нуждается в наставлениях. Гуру должен кто-то стать, но понимая всю ответственность, понимая цели и только достигнув совершенства. Если нет таких пусть лучше не будет дикша-гуру, или должен быть изменен формат, и дикша-гуру не должен брать на себя лишнюю ответственность и признать свою неспособность в этом, обман или самообман не приемлем.





> Интересно, что если принять эти наставления как они есть, то окажется, что ни резолюциями, ни Джи Би Си, ни вообще никакими организациями их не ограничишь. Проблемы возникают, когда хочется статуса и признания. А если хочется - то какой вообще вопрос о становлении гуру? Вайшнавский гуру должен быть свободен от таких желаний по определению.


Но и тем не менее женщинам не разрешалось быть гуру. Мне только одно не понятно почему многие вайшнавы так противятся женщинам-гуру и не хотят отказываться от своих материальных концепций жизни? Шрила Прабхупада говорил о том что на духовном плане нет мужчин и женщин. Проблемы есть, были и будут, но почему о них молчат, а связывают с женщинами и начинают говорить именно теперь? С женщинами это не связано никак. 

Почему во всем мире стали появляться женщины лидеры? По моему мнению, это не желание женщин заменить мужчин - это неспособность мужчин быть мужчинами - ответственными и честными лидерами. У женщин просто нет другого выхода призвать мужчин к ответственности. И по-моему мнению мужчины должны честно признать свою неспособность и не препятствовать женщинам.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Мне только одно не понятно почему многие вайшнавы так противятся женщинам-гуру...


Возможно это опасение, связанное с явной неканоничностью данного нововведения.
Вероятно не так давно принятый в структуру ИСККОН проект "Кришна вест" еще удивит немалым количеством подобных инноваций...

----------


## Дамир

Интересно посмотреть, как проводили петицию в пользу : Серафима Саровского, Сергия Радонежского, Харидаса Тхакура и других Личностей  :rgunimagu:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

В упоминаемые Вами времена и обстоятельства, уважаемый Дамир, религиозная жизнь еще не была настолько структурирована.

----------


## Дамир

Петиция, это как выборы, где даже от голоса наркомана, алкаша и недоумка зависит, кто будет руководить регионом или страной.

----------


## Амира

> Возможно это опасение, связанное с явной неканоничностью данного нововведения.
> Вероятно не так давно принятый в структуру ИСККОН проект "Кришна вест" еще удивит немалым количеством подобных инноваций...


А что нужно, какие каноны? Есть разрешение ачарьи-гуру-основателя и есть примеры в истории, и опять же это не слепое следование, а обоснованное. Разве нужно подстраиваться под материальный мир? По-моему мнению, единственным существенным препятствием и доводом была боязнь последствий осуждения противниками данного решения и не только и не столько внутри ИСККОН.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Амира, дорогая  :smilies:  лично я не против вообще ничего. Это просто мои размышления на Ваш вопрос о том, почему это вызывает некоторые сомнения. 
Мои слова "возможно" и "вероятно" как раз подтверждение того, что это всего лишь размышления, а не утверждения  :mig:

----------


## Амира

> Амира, дорогая  лично я не против вообще ничего. Это просто мои размышления на Ваш вопрос о том, почему это вызывает некоторые сомнения. 
> Мои слова "возможно" и "вероятно" как раз подтверждение того, что это всего лишь размышления, а не утверждения


Так и я не против вас  :smilies: . Мы же тут не только вдвоем общаемся. Если кто-то пишет сообщение, то среди читающих всегда находятся как противники так и сторонники этого мнений. Даже если бы вы были противником этого решения, моя любовь бы к вам не уменьшилась  :smilies: .

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Даже если бы вы были противником этого решения, моя любовь бы к вам не уменьшилась


Благодарю  :smilies:  
А так таки мое мнение мной же высказано: люди как правило пугаются чего-то непривычного. 
А уж насколько это непривычное будет на благо - покажет только время.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Но и тем не менее женщинам не разрешалось быть гуру.


Я боюсь вы пропустили мой коммент который я запостил пока вы печатали: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post184336

Я там пытался объснить происхождение традиции и на чём она основана.




> Мне только одно не понятно почему многие вайшнавы так противятся женщинам-гуру и не хотят отказываться от своих материальных концепций жизни?


Если мы понимаем, что материальные тела произведены материей, то это неверно в смысле того, что они произведены Кришной и работают так, как нравится Ему и должны следовать Его законам. "Материя", из которой они произведены, работает по указке Кришны, а не сама по себе. В случае с преданными Он лично контролирует их жизнь и поэтому отвергать нашу "материальную" природу и делать то, что хочется нам, выглядит как опасная авантюра.

То есть отвергнуть материальную концепцию жизни не значит отвергнуть это тело или делать с ним всё, что мне хочется, независимо от биологических или социальных ограничений, а занять это тело так, как предназначено и как хочется Кришне. Мы что-то подобное о превзойдении материальной природы уже слышали когда молодых мужиков с легкостью записывали в санньяси.




> Шрила Прабхупада говорил о том что на духовном плане нет мужчин и женщин.


Однако мы не на духовном плане и до него нам ещё далеко. По этой причине "потерпевшая сторона" считает эту резолюцию не только а-шастрик - против предписаний шастр, а также и сахаджийа - поскольку находясь на материальном уровне они действуют так, как будто давно достигли освобождения и все их действия на самом деле являются действиями духовных тел. Можно, конечно, не согласится с такой характеризацией и считать это оскорбительным, но принцип всё-таки прослеживается как только появляется аргумент "да не материальное тело я, а духовное, и не надо меня подчинять материальным законам". Такое мы тоже уже слышали в нашей короткой истории. Слышали от мужчин, но похоже женщинам тоже хочется наступить на эти грабли.

Я не возьмусь лезть в раборки между мужчинами и женщинами или давать советы какие резолюции надо принимать, что решать, и каким образом. Хочется, но у мира уже есть достаточно компетентный руководитель и мне на его место лезть не следует.

Гораздо интереснее разобраться что на самом деле является "мужчиной" и "женщиной", но это скорее в тему о космологии где эти мужские и женские начала можно рассмотреть как вселенские принципы.

----------


## Амира

> Я боюсь вы пропустили мой коммент который я запостил пока вы печатали: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post184336
> 
> Я там пытался объснить происхождение традиции и на чём она основана.


Я прочла позже, но тем не менее это не изменило бы мое мнение и никак бы не повлияло на то что я хотела сказать и писала я не лично вам, чтобы переубедить вас, а чтобы выразить свое мнение и понимание, но основанное на сознании Кришны. 





> Если мы понимаем, что материальные тела произведены материей, то это неверно в смысле того, что они произведены Кришной и работают так, как нравится Ему и должны следовать Его законам. "Материя", из которой они произведены, работает по указке Кришны, а не сама по себе. В случае с преданными Он лично контролирует их жизнь и поэтому отвергать нашу "материальную" природу и делать то, что хочется нам, выглядит как опасная авантюра.
> 
> То есть отвергнуть материальную концепцию жизни не значит отвергнуть это тело или делать с ним всё, что мне хочется, независимо от биологических или социальных ограничений, а занять это тело так, как предназначено и как хочется Кришне. Мы что-то подобное о превзойдении материальной природы уже слышали когда молодых мужиков с легкостью записывали в санньяси.


По указке Кришны работает только бессознательная часть нашего тела, а еще есть сознательная, которой мы и выражаем наше желание или нежелание служить Кришне.

Отвергнуть материальную концепцию - значит расставить приоритеты, которые определяют что наши духовные действия, понимания и желания должны ставиться на первый план и действовать в соответствии с этим. Пусть отвечают за свои действии те кто записывался в саньяси или те кто записывали, чужое несовершенство это не повод отвергать духовное.





> Однако мы не на духовном плане и до него нам ещё далеко. По этой причине "потерпевшая сторона" считает эту резолюцию не только а-шастрик - против предписаний шастр, а также и сахаджийа - поскольку находясь на материальном уровне они действуют так, как будто давно достигли освобождения и все их действия на самом деле являются действиями духовных тел. Можно, конечно, не согласится с такой характеризацией и считать это оскорбительным, но принцип всё-таки прослеживается как только появляется аргумент "да не материальное тело я, а духовное, и не надо меня подчинять материальным законам". Такое мы тоже уже слышали в нашей короткой истории. Слышали от мужчин, но похоже женщинам тоже хочется наступить на эти грабли.


Мы говорим о гуру. Прежде всего нужно понять положение гуру. Гуру переводится как тяжелый, достойный, утвердившийся в истине, непоколебимый, и не нужно подходить к этому положению слишком легковесно. Поэтому сказать что гуру не на духовном плане это сказать бессмыслицу, он или гуру или не на духовном плане - одно из двух. Гуру это тот кто достиг освобождения, а у вайшнавов  еще и постиг в совершенстве науку о Кришне. И никак иначе, потому что если советы старших преданных можно обдумать и решить следовать или нет, то указания гуру выполняют беспрекословно и каждое его слово принимают как истину. И вот если вдруг случается такой нонсенс, что человек и гуру стал и еще не на духовном плане, то ученики такого гуру опускаются все ниже и ниже как и сам гуру.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> ...гуру переводится как тяжелый, достойный, утвердившийся в истине, непоколебимый, и не нужно подходить к этому положению слишком легковесно.


Вот именно это и беспокоит оппонентов. Кому-то очень очень захотелось сделать ЖДГ реальностью и они этого добились. Кто знает какой очередной проект придёт им в голову. Не выглядит это как непоколебимость. В конечном итоге резолюция не отражает позицию самых радикальных "агитаторов", но всё же.

Тот, кто понимает по английски или может включить автотрансляцию в ютубе - вот ответ Аиндры на вопрос о ЖДГ:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rAeLldI0sQ

Вкратце, он говорит о способности воспевать и даровать чистое имя, а это от пола не зависит и резолюциями эту способность не разовьёшь. Зато теперь можно гуру называться. Ну разрешили и ладно. Может благодаря этому решению обнаружится чистая преданная которая всколыхнёт всё наше заспавшееся общество. А может это из цикла "На ошибках учимся. На чужих не хотим, будем на своих". А возможно обе эти версии будущего исполняться одновременно.

Кришна серьёзно нам самим себе как обществу навредить не позволит. Все решения, плохие или хорошие, в конце концов для нашего блага.

----------


## Амира

> Вот именно это и беспокоит оппонентов. Кому-то очень очень захотелось сделать ЖДГ реальностью и они этого добились. Кто знает какой очередной проект придёт им в голову. Не выглядит это как непоколебимость. В конечном итоге резолюция не отражает позицию самых радикальных "агитаторов", но всё же.


Те проблемы, что существуют в ИСККОН с женщинами не связаны или пока не были связаны и давно нужно было о них задуматься. Требования к гуру всегда были одни и те же, но к мужчинам, очевидно как  к слабому полу, решено было их не применять. А вот женщин теперь уже заранее судят по всей строгости, суля большие проблемы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> очевидно как  к слабому полу


))) 

И что самое интересное, уже все это много раз на форуме обсудили... по десятому кругу уже одно и то же )

----------


## Sitalatma das

Также есть большая разница между предложением ввести ЖДГ для улучшения проповеди в сложившихся исторических условиях, и заявлением что Шрила Прабхупада всегда имел в виду полный паритет между женщинами и мужчинами по этому вопросу, и что такой паритет существовал и в ведические времена, и в раннем Гаудия Вайшнавизме. 

Первое преддожение можно рассмотреть, взвесить за и против, оценить риcк, протестировать в ограниченных масштабах и т.д. А второе можно просто отвергнуть как несоответсвующее действительности. Когда люди горячо спорят, то спорят обычно о втором, а не о первом. Резолюция тоже не ясна поскольку ввела ограничения (55 лет и под защитой мужа или сына), то есть вроде полный паритет не поддерживает и пересматривать наше понимание Шрилы Прабхупады не требуется. Хотя "победители" может быть считают, что паритет это только вопрос времени.

В ходе этих дискуссий я узнал много интересных вещей. Стри-дхарма, к примеру, устанавливается Ману и меняется по эпохам. Сейчас женщины должны выходить замуж, а в какие-то предыдущие эпохи им было предписана независимось и свободный выбор с кем вступать в отношения когда и где хотят. Или когда Арджуна попал в рай там он понравился Урваси, а он ей - "по моей земной родословной ты ж мне прародительница!" На что Урваси ответила, что запреты на отношения с близкими родственниками кроме жены на райские планеты не распространяются. Поэтому не стоит все эти вещи рассматривать как абсолютные, иногда может что-то можно и поменять по обстоятельствам. А можно и жестоко обгореть за ошибки. 

На сайте искконньюс на статью с этой резолюцией можно ставить лайки. На данный момент:



Как видно, есть широкий спектр мнений и в целом поддержка примерно 2:1, но если бы решали этот вопрос по-вайшнавски, а не голосованиями, то такого разброда и шатаний не было бы вообще. Я повторюсь, что лично меня это тревожит больше чем сам исход резолюции.

----------


## Амира

По-вайшнавски каждый может стать гуру, кто имеет нужную квалификацию. 

Есть хороший сборник цитат Шрилы Прабхупады о квалификации дикша-гуру: https://prabhupada.live/blog/qual_guru.

Например:

«Гуру не может быть плохим, так как если кто-то плох, он не может быть гуру. Это противоречие. Нет вопроса о плохом гуру»

Наука самосознания, часть 2 «Выбор духовного учителя»

_"_Гуру-теоретик может помочь нам лишь частично. Он должен утвердиться в Абсолютной Истине. Гуру является лучшим из преданных. “Пока кто-то еще не чистый преданный, как он может быть гуру? Духовный учитель означает представитель Бога, поэтому кто может стать таковым? Он является представителем Кришны, потому что он – Его самый доверенный  слуга”.

Письмо 23.10.72

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Требования к гуру всегда были одни и те же, но к мужчинам, очевидно как  к слабому полу, решено было их не применять. А вот женщин теперь уже заранее судят по всей строгости...


Я вроде уже объяснял, что является источником традиции по которой гуру обычно мужчины, и вы вроде ответили, что читали. Хотя похоже надо повториться.

Традиция в этих вопросам изначально полагается на класс текстов известный как агамы. Для вайшнавов есть два набора таких текстов, одним их которых является Нарада Панчаратра, состоящая из что около сотни выживших книг. Со временем и в разных сампрадайах конкретное применение этих правил меняется, но принципы остаются одними и теми же даже если никто уже и не помнит откуда это пошло.

В прошлом году преданные раскопали Бхарадваджа Самхиту где, наконец, упоминается роль женщин в инициациях. Им позволяется инициировать только если они находятся на уровне личного восприятия Господа, то есть в состоянии освобождения где существование женского тела или даже гун природы никакой роли не играет. От мужчин этого не требуется, от них требуется только строгое следование предписаниям. Можно сравнить с предложением пищи когда мы не видим, как Кришна принимает, но если всё по правилам, то примет. Еогда доходит до инициаций, однако, это позволяется только мужчинам, а женщины должны напрямую видеть, как могли бы видеть как Кришна ест. 

Отсюда и традиция, и существование исключительных женщин проповедников вроде Джахнави Деви и других. Отсюда и правила ИСККОНа существовавшие до этой резолюции.

----------


## Амира

> В прошлом году преданные раскопали Бхарадваджа Самхиту где, наконец, упоминается роль женщин в инициациях. Им позволяется инициировать только если они находятся на уровне личного восприятия Господа, то есть в состоянии освобождения где существование женского тела или даже гун природы никакой роли не играет. От мужчин этого не требуется, от них требуется только строгое следование предписаниям.


 :rgunimagu:  это то о чем я написала выше.

Требования абсолютно одинаковы и для мужчин и для женщин, так как эти требования выше материальных определений. Мнение Шрилы Прабхупады в моем предыдущем сообщении.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

ЧЧ 2.8.36к: "Невозможно вернуться домой, к Богу, не достигнув высшей ступени жизни. Если шудра, вайшья или женщина служат Господу в сознании Кришны, их не следует считать стри, шудрой, вайшьей или кем-то ниже шудры. Человек может быть незнатного происхождения, но, если он поглощен служением Господу, к нему ни в коем случае нельзя относиться как к низкорожденному. «Падма-пурана» запрещает это: викшате джати-саманйат са йати наракам-дхрувам — тот, кто оценивает преданного слугу Господа с точки зрения его происхождения, быстро скатывается в ад."

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> ЧЧ 2.8.36к: "Невозможно вернуться домой, к Богу, не достигнув высшей ступени жизни. Если шудра, вайшья или женщина служат Господу в сознании Кришны, их не следует считать стри, шудрой, вайшьей или кем-то ниже шудры. Человек может быть незнатного происхождения, но, если он поглощен служением Господу, к нему ни в коем случае нельзя относиться как к низкорожденному. «Падма-пурана» запрещает это: викшате джати-саманйат са йати наракам-дхрувам — тот, кто оценивает преданного слугу Господа с точки зрения его происхождения, быстро скатывается в ад."


Правильно ли я понимаю, что в связи с принятой уже резолюцией эта тема перестала быть актуальной?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Правильно ли я понимаю, что в связи с принятой уже резолюцией эта тема перестала быть актуальной?


Интересна дальнейшая история хотя бы про первые инициации

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Если шудра, вайшья или женщина служат Господу в сознании Кришны...


Если они действительно служат Господу в сознании Кришны, то вопросов нет. А если они только лишь занимаются садханой в надежде что постепенно очистятся от анартх и что бхакти когда нибудь обретётся, в далёком будущем, то вопросов возникает много.

Бхарадваджа Самхита говорит о прямом восприятии духовной реальности, то есть о действительном служении Господу в сознании Кришны, без всяких примесей кармы и гьяны, лично Кришне. Таких людей единицы и во всём нашем обществе общепризнанных преданных такого уровня нет. Для всех остальных квалифицированный мужчина брахман вполне сойдёт как дикша гуру, а женщина нет.

Вчера попалась беседа Гоур Говинда Свами по поводу дикши. Он отвечал на вопрос о вечности отношений между гуру и учеником. Да. он ответил, из жизни в жизнь гуру и ученик встречаются вновь и вновь. А что делать если у ученика несколько гуну - дикша и шикша? Вечные отношиния, он ответил, существуют с гуру которые занимает место в сердце человека. Некоторые утверждают, что вечные отношения существуют только с дикша гуру. Нет. ответил Гоур Говинда Махарадж, и ещё раз повторил, что вечные отношения существуют с тем гуру, который находится в сердце ученика. В этот раз он привёл цитату из Чайтанья Мангалы по этому поводу.

То есть ритуал дикшы, хотя и обязателен, не является единственным способом встретиться со своим "настоящим" гуру, который от всех этих формальностей независит. Но почему-то людям хочется стать именно дикша гуру. С чего бы это. Само стремление стать гуру уже дисквалифицирует человека как настоящего духовного учителя способного дать ученику чистое имя и Кришна прему. А титул и положение вполне можно заработать, проагитировать, проголосовать за резолюции, и т.д. Не причём всё это - прочитайте всю лекцию на вьяса пуджу из которой цитирует резолюция. Совсем она не о том.

----------


## Амира

> Бхарадваджа Самхита говорит о прямом восприятии духовной реальности, то есть о действительном служении Господу в сознании Кришны, без всяких примесей кармы и гьяны, лично Кришне. Таких людей единицы и во всём нашем обществе общепризнанных преданных такого уровня нет. Для всех остальных квалифицированный мужчина брахман вполне сойдёт как дикша гуру, а женщина нет.


В такой концепции я с вами соглашусь. Но и отношение к такому гуру должно быть сответствующее, как к брахману. Тогда в ИСККОН гуру нужно дать другое определение как брахману или лектору и их слова это лишь слова духовного наставника или помощьника и им можно следовать, а можно и не следовать, если они не соответствуют тому что сказано в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. Почему тогда в ИСККОН говорится одно, а делается другое? Зачем утвержать что Шрилы Прабхупады недостаточно как гуру, почему призывается относиться к брахману и лектору как Богу, разве этими призывами этих брахманов и лекторов не развращают и не прививают им ложной гордости? Ведь примеров этого уже сотни, даже еще при Шриле Прабхупаде.

"Однако давайте попробуем рассмотреть ситуацию, в которой оказался Шрила Прабхупада в свои последние дни. У нас нет никаких оснований сомневаться в том, что он знал своих учеников лучше, чем они знали самих себя. У него не было никаких иллюзий относительно их духовного уровня. И тем не менее они настаивали на избрании гуру-преемников (ибо что может быть более соблазнительным для амбициозного лидера?). Хамсадута и Киртанананда уже заслужили в свой адрес упрек от Шрилы Прабхупады, так как осмелились при жизни духовного учителя принимать знаки выражения почтения (гуру-пуджу), что является серьезным духовным проступком. Если бы они не получили от него никакого указания, они бы наверняка в очень скором времени устроили в Движении хаос. По вполне понятной причине Шрила Прабхупада не хотел дисквалифицировать никого из своих учеников. Поэтому он назначил их, несмотря на то, что знал об их незрелости. В ответ на вопрос о посвящении в ученики после его ухода Шрила Прабхупада составил список «исполняющих обязанности гуру». Однако никакого назначения кого-то из преданных своим прямым наследником не было, как не было и никакого возложения рук, помазания или наделения духовным могуществом некоей ограниченной группы учеников. Он прекрасно знал, что некоторые из его учеников, например, Киртанананда, будут давать посвящение независимо от того, получат они его разрешение или нет, и поэтому он включил их в список. Если бы он не сделал этого, то раскол произошел бы в 1978, а не в 1987 году. На мой взгляд, Шрила Прабхупада нашел блестящее решение — лучшее из всех, которые можно принять в подобных обстоятельствах. А результат зависел уже от Кришны".

Равиндра Сварупа дас https://vasudeva.ru/teksty/vajshnavi...ra-svarupa-das


“В целом, ты должен знать, что он не является освобожденной душой и поэтому никого не может инициировать в сознание Кришны. Для этого требуется особое духовное благословение от высших авторитетов”.

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джанардане, 26.04.1968


КНИГ ДОСТАТОЧНО
*Парамахамса*: Мой вопрос такой: когда чистый преданный комментирует “Бхагавад-гиту”, и человек, который никогда не встречает его физически, а просто читает эти комментарии, объяснения, это то же самое? 
*Шрила Прабхупада*: Да. Вы можете общаться с Кришной благодаря чтению “Бхагавад-гиты”. А эти святые люди дали свои комментарии, объяснения. В чем трудность? 
(Прогулка со Шрилой Прабхупадой, 11.6.74, Париж)

«Итак, ничего нового я вам не скажу. Все, что я должен был сказать, я уже сказал в своих книгах. Просто старайтесь понять их и продолжайте идти этим путем. Присутствую я или нет, не имеет значения». 
(Шрила Прабхупада, речь по прибытии во Вриндаван, 17.05.77) 

«Когда я уйду, скорбеть об этом незачем. Я всегда буду с вами через свои книги и указания. Так я всегда буду оставаться с вами». 
(“Обратно к Богу”, 13:1-2, декабрь 1977 г.)

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Тогда в ИСККОН гуру нужно дать другое определение...


Может и нужно. Эти определения и так постоянно пересматриваются. Существующих гуру явно на всех не хватает даже на простые дикши, что уж говорить о личном общении в котором полноценно развивается духовная реальность. Отчасти отсюда и стремление назначить женщин - может хоть кто-то да запишется, всё лучше чем ничего.

Давным давно, когда все жили ещё в храмах, стать санньяси, а потом и гуру, было естественными вехами в духовной жизни. А сейчас, когда все работают, ни в санньяси, ни в гуру никто особенно не рвётся. Со своей собственной жизнью бы разобраться, что уж говорить об учениках с их бесчисленными проблемами. Со стороны учеников тоже проблема - если мой гуру вкалывает за те же деньги, что и я - то какая здесь разница? Что в этом такого особенного духовного? Чего бы тогда и женщину в гуру не выбрать - хоть было бы на что посмотреть, если что. Надеюсь никто так на самом деле не думает, но если мы хотим увеличить число инициирующих гуру, то придется набирать людей которых никто не видит как чистых преданных, как гуру высшего порядка. Поэтому пересматривать значимость дикши так или иначе придётся. 

И не мы первые сталкиваемся с этой проблемой - это естественным образом должно происходить в каждой растущей религии. Квалифицированных духовных наставников всегда днём с огнём, а народ в церкви-мечети-храмы валит тысячами. Что делать? Потому и от местных попов многого ожидать не приходится. 

Я лично в этом беру урок у "Странника" - он ни одной деревенской службы отсюда до Иркутска не пропустил, и в то же время ничего хорошего сказать об этих батюшках тоже не сказал. Они, как и наши разные лидеры и дикша гуру, выполняют важную функцию которой пренебрегать нельзя и которая заслуживает глубочайшего уважения, но ищем мы всё-таки чего-то более высшего. Странник искал наставлений в Иисусовой молитве, Аиндра говорил о чистом имени, но в любом случае от функционеров этого ожидать не приходится.

Также не следует забывать, что наши дикша гуру почти всегда дают и шикшу, и очень часто просто незаменимую, и они же по-совместительству дают и чистое имя по мере способностей. За всё это они заслуживают ещё большего уважения.

А насчёт того, чтобы учиться по книгам - если наконец из неофитов выбьемся, то первым делом мы должны заметить присутствие Бога в сердцах других преданных и вопрос о том стоит ли им поклонятся или нет отпадёт самим собой. О чём разговор - это ж сам Кришна! А когда ещё не видно, то можно и поспорить и посомневаться.

----------


## Амира

В целом соглашусь с вами. Только 2 небольшие поправки.




> личном общении в котором полноценно развивается духовная реальность.


Такое развитие возможно только в обществе чистых преданных. В обществе не чистых преданных возможен обратный эффект.




> заметить присутствие Бога в сердцах других преданных и вопрос о том стоит ли им поклонятся или нет отпадёт самим собой. О чём разговор - это ж сам Кришна!


Я уже приводила цитату Бхактивинода Тхакура из "Кришна-самхиты" в которой он говорит о том что Параматма присутствует в сердцах всех живых существ, а Кришна лишь в сердцах тех, у кого есть привязанность к Нему.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Вроде и не поправки, я именно это и имел в виду. Выглядит больше как добавки и разъяснения. Большое спасибо.

----------


## Амира

> Вроде и не поправки, я именно это и имел в виду. Выглядит больше как добавки и разъяснения. Большое спасибо.


Взаимно. Отлично. Тогда мы пришли к согласию  :smilies: .

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Интересна дальнейшая история хотя бы про первые инициации


Женщины - дикша-гуру ведь ещё не выбраны

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Гуру уже давно не назначают сверху. 

Должна быть группа учениц, которые выказывают стремление получить инициацию у конкретной Матаджи. 
(я нисколько не сомневаюсь, у кого именно)

поскольку вся ответственность за выбор гуру уже несколько лет как перенесена на самих учеников... 
а положение гуру самоочевидно по тому, что ученики чувствуют свой духовный прогресс от следования и служения гуру, 

то запрос рассматривает местный Джи-Би-Си, проверяются все те пункты, которые перечислены в резолюции
и кандидатура просто утверждается на собрании Джи-Би-Си. 

Инициация будет просто логичным завершением уже существующих отношений "гуру-ученица". 

Все то же самое, как для Прабху и Санньяси.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Есть хороший сборник цитат Шрилы Прабхупады о квалификации дикша-гуру: https://prabhupada.live/blog/qual_guru.


Этот сборник был бы хорош, если бы не _ритвик-вада_. 
Цитаты отобраны под их углом зрения.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Если они действительно служат Господу в сознании Кришны, то вопросов нет. ...Для всех остальных квалифицированный мужчина брахман вполне сойдёт как дикша гуру, а женщина нет.


То бишь когда речь о женщинах, то однозначно "еще не факт, что они занимаются преданным служением", но "мужчина однозначно брахман", а не шудра или млеччха, которым тоже запрещено становиться дикша-гуру. Класс! Главное себя не обидьте  :smilies:  
Прям захотелось предаться от такой непредвзятости и бескорыстия...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> квалифицированный мужчина брахман вполне сойдёт как дикша гуру, а женщина нет


Очень интересно... а давайте разберем, что кроется за этой фразой...
"_Сойдет_" ведь означает сойдет как ритвик, жрец... никто в ИСККОН так не сказал бы про дикша-гуру...

*У меня уже такое впечатление, что на форуме открылось представительство русскоязычных ритвиков из-за границ...* 

Sriman Sitalatma Das, вы могли бы уточнить, территориально вы где находитесь.
Вообще-то, по правилам нашего форума, *в профиле надо обозначить место, чтобы получить доступ к аудитории*.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Амира, и у вас место не обозначено...

И чтобы указать на тенденцию, о которой я предупреждала... Гаятри д.д., и у вас. 

Модератор нового раздела "Институт Бхактиведанты" Sriman Mahottsava Gauranga Das...и у вас. 

Зачем, спрашивается, принимали новые правила, если сами же активные пользователи их не выполняют?

Явите признаки гуны благости, будьте так любезны.

----------


## Амира

> Этот сборник был бы хорош, если бы не _ритвик-вада_. 
> Цитаты отобраны под их углом зрения.


Это как? Часть высказываний Шрилы Прабхупады были сделаны под давлением ритвиков?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Это как? Часть высказываний Шрилы Прабхупады были сделаны под давлением ритвиков?


На этом сайте подбор цитат, отражающий точку зрения последователей ритвик-вады. 
Другие цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады, которые противоречат их "теории", они не приводят. 

Тема ритвик-вады неоднократно и подробнейшим образом разобрана на форуме. 
Их глупая теория не выдерживает никакой критики. 

Амира, можно я прямо спрошу... вы лекции на стольких языках читали у ритвиков?

----------


## Амира

> Амира, можно я прямо спрошу... вы лекции читали у ритвиков?


Конечно, спрашивайте. Нет, не у ритвиков.

Приведите цитаты, которые вы считаете что принадлежат Шриле Прабхупаде, а не ритвикам по поводу квалификации гуру. Мне даже интересно стало.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Конечно, спрашивайте. Нет, не у ритвиков.
> 
> Приведите цитаты, которые вы считаете что принадлежат Шриле Прабхупаде, а не ритвикам по поводу квалификации гуру. Мне даже интересно стало.


Вы не поняли. Все цитаты принадлежат Шриле Прабхупаде. Вопрос в том, как их компоновать и о чем умалчивать.

Если вам интересно, ищите по форуму: тем по ритвик-ваде огромное множество.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

ПРАВИЛА ФОРУМА : 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post179650


2.9. Ответьте на вопросы анкеты, разместив корректную и достоверную информацию о себе. 
При этом *обязательными* являются поля: пол и *место проживания (населенный пункт, регион или страна)*, выбрав меню "Кабинет" - "Редактировать данные".

*
ВНИМАНИЕ!
Всем участникам форума, профиль которых не попадает под эти правила (см. раздел 2), предлагается в срок до 31.03.2019 привести свой профиль в соответствие с новыми правилами форума. После 31.03.2019 пользователи, нарушающие правила, будут с форума удалены.*

----------


## Амира

Сделала. Но так как не нашла уточнения о каком месте проживания идет на духовном форуме и не нашли требования относящиеся именно к физическому телу, то написала как написала. Но в любом случае у вас есть право подать в суд - пожаловаться администрации, а у них есть право меня забанить. Я приму любую волю Кришны.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Нет, не у ритвиков.


А зачем отсылаете пользователей форума на их сайт?

----------


## Амира

> Вы не поняли. Все цитаты принадлежат Шриле Прабхупаде. Вопрос в том, как их компоновать и о чем умалчивать.
> 
> Если вам интересно, ищите по форуму: тем по ритвик-ваде огромное множество.


Я не прошу вас обучать меня ритвик-ваде, я спрашиваю какая по-вашему должна быть квалификация гуру?

----------


## Амира

> А зачем отсылаете пользователей форума на их сайт?


Я всегда смотрю не какой сайт даю ссылку, но я не нашла там признаков принадлежности, может вы нашли?

----------


## Sitalatma das

> когда речь о женщинах, то однозначно "еще не факт, что они занимаются преданным служением", но "мужчина однозначно брахман",


Стать "брахманом" гораздо легче чем настоящим вайшнавом. На дандаватс недавно появилась статья Кавичандра Свами которая содержала всего одну фразу: "По крайней мере, я выгляжу как преданный. Благословите меня стать одним." Хотя это и выражение личной смиренности, тем не менее всем должно быть хорошо известно, что выглядеть как преданный и следовать всем правилам, то есть стать "брахманом", это гораздо легче чем действительно служить в полном сознании Кришны.

Это как с прасадом - мы должны готовить и предлагать по всем правилам, а у настоящего вайшнава Кришна лично возьмёт прямо из рук. У Видурани Он шкурки от бананов ел с огромным удовольствием, а если мы так попробуем то нас к алтарю больше и не подпустят. Наша практика садхана бхакти всё-таки ещё не совершенна.

Я не имею в виду только личных спутников из Вриндавана. Есть много случаев когда божества прямо общаются с преданными. Гангамата Госвамини, одна из наших инициирующих ачарий, была не этом уровне. Господь Джаганнатха лично явился во сне Королю Пури и сказал ему идти и инициироваться у неё, с этого все её инициации и начались.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я всегда смотрю не какой сайт даю ссылку, но я не нашла там признаков принадлежности, может вы нашли?


Так и искать не надо, все открытым тестом. Слева их статьи, только по одним названиям статей все ясно с первого взгляда.
Они и не скрываются. Ну и заметно по переводам, что хотя их переводчики пользуются русским как родным, они не в России, может быть, в Болгарии ) 
В России нет их последователей. Но явно они хотели бы... учитывая количество здесь преданных ИСККОН. 

А я не хочу тратить свое время на очередное объяснение глупости теории ритвиков. 
Мы на форуме делали это десятки, если не сотни, раз. 




> Я не прошу вас обучать меня ритвик-ваде, я спрашиваю какая *по-вашему* должна быть квалификация гуру?


При чем здесь я? Есть мнение Шрилы Прабхупады, *кто может быть дикша-гуру* в его миссии. 
Повторяю, есть много тем на форуме об этом с очень хорошим разбором глупостей последователей ритвик-вады.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Сделала.


Те, кто оттуда, не ошибаются. Их знание уже совершенно. 

Они не отклоняются от мыслей о Кришне. 
Не верю... фантазируете.

----------


## Амира

> Те, кто оттуда, не ошибаются. Их знание уже совершенно. 
> Они не отклоняются от мыслей о Кришне.


Я так и не поняла в чем вы меня обвиняете? Не те цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады привела? Но если вы считаете, что я заблуждаюсь, могли бы привести нужные цитаты, я искренне хотела получить от вас наставление с правильными цитатами. Но также подскажите, что делать с теми цитатами? Я не нашла в них ничего что притиворечит шастрам или мнению предыдущих ачарий.



> Не верю... фантазируете.


Я не прошу мне верить. У Альберта Эйнштейна есть хорошее высказывание:"Нашедший себя теряет зависимость от чужих мнений". Главное чтобы вы Кришне верили, так как Он тот кто действительно никогда не ошибается и никогда не падает. Думайте, размышляйте, делайте выводы, мы не диски, которые принимают всю информацию, что на них записывают - мы люди, у нас есть такая опция, советую всем почаще ею пользоваться, чтобы не только выглядеть как человек, а и быть им.

----------


## Андрей Донской

А есть на этом форуме помимо объяснений "глупости" каких либо теорий, аксиома о том, что тот, кто не следует принципам варнашрамы, или для пущего понимания принципу Ишо 1, или для еще более "пущего" понимания наставлению из ШБ 8.1.10 ком о равном распределении благ, тот вообще физически не может ничего ни доказывать, ни опровергать, поскольку не является преданным, а понимать шастру согласно самой шастре может только преданный, любые же слова тех, кто не предан Господу, то есть тех, кто не следует выше указанным принципам, следует считать бредом, а их самих одержимыми , ведь тот, кто не предан Богу, находится во власти материальной энергии , а «Всякого, кто находится во власти материальной энергии следует считать одержимым, а ВСЁ, что он говорит - бредом.» - Бесценный дар 1 гл.

Тот, кто нарушает наставление ачарии, например указанное принципиальное наставление из ШБ 8.1.10 ком. о равном распределении благ, вообще не существует согласно сидханте, ни как шикша гуру, ни как человек в принципе. Он или она является просто животным, а как животное может доказывать или опровергать что либо?

« Если человек не повинуется духовному учителю, он не может оставаться в чистом состоянии. Он не может являться шикша-гуру или кем-либо ещё. С ним покончено, немедленно.» - Лекция 04.07.74

«Тот, кто не следует принципам своей религии, тот не более чем животное» -  Лекция БГ 02.09.73 Лондон

----------


## Амира

Андрей, это вам в Руководящий Совет или GBC писать нужно. Мы тут в основном сами по себе. Ни власти у нас нет ни обязанностей ни перед кем. Во всяком случае у меня. Хочу на диване валяюсь, хочу орехи ем  :smilies: . Из периода обучения под непосредственным руководством гуру уже вышла. Сейчас мой Гуру и все остальное - это только Кришна. И мне все равно кто и что обо мне думает. Те кто имеют власть в организации на этот форум не заходят. Увы, вас не услышат. Это так просто совет вам, хотя я и не поддерживаю вашего мнения. Я лишь хочу чтобы все полюбили Кришну и узнали какое это счастье и если проявится у них чистая любовь к Кришне, то мне все равно из какой они организации или где они ее получили и как развили, поэтому хотя я и считаю себя из ИСККОН, тем не менее я никакими материальными рамками не ограничена и ничем не связана.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Я не прошу вас обучать меня ритвик-ваде, я спрашиваю какая по-вашему должна быть квалификация гуру?


Нектар наставлений
Текст первый

в?чо вега? манаса? кродха-вега?
джихв?-вегам ударопастха-вегам

в?ча? — речи; вегам — побуждение; манаса? — ума; кродха — гнева; вегам — побуждение; джихв? — языка; вегам — побуждение; удара-упастха — желудка и гениталий; вегам — побуждение; 

Достойный человек, который может управлять побуждениями речи, ума, гнева, языка, желудка и гениталий – квалифицирован для того, чтобы принимать учеников по всему миру. И все усилия Бхакти Веданта Свами Прабхупады, - чтобы как можно большее количество людей достигли этого уровня.

https://www.vedabase.com/ru/node/79091/chapter_view

----------


## Амира

Ну да, только нужно понимать, что это по меньшей мере уровень освобождения, когда человек уже не подвластен гунам природы.

Комментарий:
Тот, кто в *совершенстве* овладел методами обуздания чувств в сознании Кришны, может стать истинным духовным учителем.

В «Анувритти», своем комментарии к «Упадешамрите», Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур пишет, что, когда мы отождествляем себя с материей, у нас развивается три вида желаний: желание говорить, желания или прихоти ума и желания тела. Тот, кто идет на поводу у этих желаний, заведомо губит свою жизнь. Человека же, который пытается обуздать эти желания, называют тапасви — совершающим аскезу. Такая тапасья *освобождает человека из плена материальной энергии*, внешней энергии Верховной Личности Бога.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

ИМХО, все эти ломания копий из-за попытки пересадить дерево Ведической культуры на наши отмороженные земли в наше непростое время... 

Традиционно ведь ученики почти все были мужиками. Женщины просто выходили замуж и гуру для них был их муж. В такой ситуации даже не было постановки вопроса о женщине-гуру. Кому она нужна? Кого обучать и вести? Есть ученики-мужики, и есть гуру-мужик, все в поряжке  :smilies:  Поэтому хоть женщины-гуру и были, но очень редко, и действительно от них требовался крайней высокий духовный уровень, чтобы ученики мужского пола не видели в них женщин.

Сейчас ситуация противоположная. Большинство преданных в ИСККОН - матаджи. По крайней мере на фестивалях это очевидно. И среди них много молодых и незамужних, и они вынуждены сосредотачивать внимание на гуру-санньяси, потому что больше не на ком. Это вообще ненормально. Поэтому очевидно, что есть необходимость в женщинах-гуру, чтобы никто никого не беспокоил. 
Более того, так или иначе под разными названиями существует система наставничества, и там четко прописано, что наставник и подопечный должны быть одного пола. Логично продолжить этот принцип и на отношения гуру и ученика, и рекомендовать выбирать гуру своего пола. Но эти гуру должны быть. Так что лично я полностью приветствую решение GBC  :good:

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> ИМХО, все эти ломания копий из-за попытки пересадить дерево Ведической культуры на наши отмороженные земли в наше непростое время... 
> 
> Традиционно ведь ученики почти все были мужиками. Женщины просто выходили замуж и гуру для них был их муж. В такой ситуации даже не было постановки вопроса о женщине-гуру. Кому она нужна? Кого обучать и вести? Есть ученики-мужики, и есть гуру-мужик, все в поряжке  Поэтому хоть женщины-гуру и были, но очень редко, и действительно от них требовался крайней высокий духовный уровень, чтобы ученики мужского пола не видели в них женщин.
> 
> Сейчас ситуация противоположная. Большинство преданных в ИСККОН - матаджи. По крайней мере на фестивалях это очевидно. И среди них много молодых и незамужних, и они вынуждены сосредотачивать внимание на гуру-санньяси, потому что больше не на ком. Это вообще ненормально. Поэтому очевидно, что есть необходимость в женщинах-гуру, чтобы никто никого не беспокоил. 
> Более того, так или иначе под разными названиями существует система наставничества, и там четко прописано, что наставник и подопечный должны быть одного пола. Логично продолжить этот принцип и на отношения гуру и ученика, и рекомендовать выбирать гуру своего пола. Но эти гуру должны быть. Так что лично я полностью приветствую решение GBC


В Бхактьялоке Бхактивинод Тхакур советует отречённым принимать отречённого гуру, а семейным - семейного. Это логично

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

У меня есть некоторые сомнения по поводу этого решения:

1. Нет чётких и прямых указаний Шрилы Прабхупады на то, что женщины могут и должны давать дикшу. Сам Прабхупада не давал женщинам такой роли.
2. У женщин нет, скажем так, архетипа гуру с которого в своих действиях можно брать пример. У мужчин есть Шрила Прабхупада и другие духовные учителя. Я сомневаюсь, что женщины смогут взять пример с гуру-мужчин. Мы все конечно равны, но разница природ очевидна.
3. Это решение снова фиксирует внимание людей на дикше, а не на шикше. Это старая болезнь ИСККОН.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> ...даже не было постановки вопроса о женщине-гуру. Кому она нужна? Кого обучать и вести?


В ответ на этот вопрос, а также чтобы у людей не выработалось заочной неприязни к Бхарадваджа Самхите, вот быстрый перевод нескольких стихов о женщинах и дикше:

1.40 Даже если в семье дважды ининциированного брахмана окажутся непреданные или ему самому не повезло родится в семье преданных, тем не менее он достоин стать ачарьей если у него развились все хорошие качества, он занят в исполнении своих обязанностей, и погружен в любовное служение Господу (arhaty acaryatam dvijah - по-моему из санскрита в этой строке).

1.41 С другой стороны, человек не может стать ачарьей даже если он родился в знаменитой семье, но он лишён гьяны, бхакти, хороших качеств и тд. Также, за исключение чрезвычайных ситуаций, низкий по рождению ачарья не должен инициировать людей родившихся выше его по статусу.

1.42 Тем не менее, ни женщина, ни шудра, ни "антьяджа" (не переведено на английский) никогда не могут быть инициирующими гуру, ни люди обвиняемые в совершении тяжких грехов, ни те, кто считаются падшими. Также, ищущий ученик, уже достигший успеха в развитии непривязанности, никогда не должен принимать гуру подверженного материальным желаниям.

1.43 Женщины и шудры могут давать моральные и этические наставления и они достойны уважения соответствующего их квалификациям и условиям, но они не заслуживают положения ачарьи.

1.44 Однако, поскольку йоги, достигшие совершенства (нитья-сиддхи) и которые находятся на стадии йога-пратьякша, пратьякшитатма-натханам, могут родиться в любой семейной традиции. В этом случае выше описанные ограничения касательно семьи и пола не применяются.

Это с английского, возможно не отражает всех оттенков смысла на санскрите, но тем не менее сама идея красива и примечательна. Я боялся что это будет просто перечисление наставлений, принимай и не спрашивай, типа сколько раз лампу крутить, а всё-таки нет, всё имеет смысл и становится ясно почему наставления именно такие. И это на различение по половым признакам, не издержки древнего патриархата, а обсуждение квалификации с точки зрения присутствия необходимых качеств. 

Если кто-то возразит, что в отличие от древних индусов современные женщины вполне себе на одном уровне с современными мужчинами - это многого не доказывает. Развили ли они большую непривязанность чем женщины прошлого? Очевидно нет, судя хотя бы по тому, как легко они разводятся, то есть бросают свои обязянности при малейших трудностях. Это может и сравнимо с современными мужчинами, но до ведических идеалов женского поведения, которые всё равно были недостаточны для инициирования, всё-таки далеко.

Я не согласен с английским переводом о нитья сиддхах, то есть тех, кто никогда не был под влиянием гун природы. Почему исключаются садхана сиддхи, то есть те, кто достиг совершенства даже если и был рождён в невежестве как все остальные? Смысл ясно в том, чтобы было отсутствие материальных желаний, а как это было достигнуто значения не имеет и не упоминается.

Можно также обсудить квалификации существующих кандидаток в ЖДГ и прийти к заключению, что они достигли совершенства, но в резолюции это прямым текстом не прописано. Очевидно полагаются на уже существующую процедуру которая вроде должна отсеивать не совсем совершенных. 

В этой связи не могу не упомянуть недавний пост в фэйсбуке с перечислением разных доводов за ЖДГ. Попросили разослать и поделиться со всеми, кого знаешь, но была одна заметка - комментарии будут удаляться. Кто-то поделился и под своим перепостом язвительно добавил - вот просят пропаганду распространять, а свои мнения выражать запрещено. Как сравнить это со смиренностью Кришнадаса Кавираджа Госвами когда он в Чайтанья Чаритамрите молил людей рационально взвесить и оценить его аргумент о великодущии и милости Господа Чайтаньи? Там было о милости Господа, а здесь о доказательствах что, по существу, я заслужила стать инициирующим гуру. Или "инициирующей гуру" уже?

Неубедительно это как то. Хотя в этом топике так же выкладывали очень даже респектабельную лекцию самой известной кандидатки - Урмилы Прабху, пожаловаться не что. Я её боюсь назвать "Матаджи", она по-моему из тех, кто настаивает чтобы к ним обращались как к Прабху.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Традиционно ведь ученики почти все были мужиками. Женщины просто выходили замуж и гуру для них был их муж...
> Сейчас ситуация противоположная. Большинство преданных в ИСККОН - матаджи. По крайней мере на фестивалях это очевидно. И среди них много молодых и незамужних, и они вынуждены сосредотачивать внимание на гуру-санньяси, потому что больше не на ком. Это вообще ненормально.


Объясните, почему так всё вывернулось?

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> 1.44 Однако, поскольку йоги, достигшие совершенства (нитья-сиддхи) и которые находятся на стадии йога-пратьякша, пратьякшитатма-натханам, могут родиться в любой семейной традиции. В этом случае выше описанные ограничения касательно семьи и пола не применяются.
> Это с английского, возможно не отражает всех оттенков смысла на санскрите, но тем не менее сама идея красива и примечательна.
> Я не согласен с английским переводом о нитья сиддхах, то есть тех, кто никогда не был под влиянием гун природы. Почему исключаются садхана сиддхи, то есть те, кто достиг совершенства даже если и был рождён в невежестве как все остальные? Смысл ясно в том, чтобы было отсутствие материальных желаний, а как это было достигнуто значения не имеет и не упоминается.


Да, не только нитья-сиддхи, но и садхана-сиддхи и крипа-сиддхи могут быть. 
Вот сам стих с более точным переводом:
кимапй-атр?бхидж?йанте
йогинах сарва-йонишу
пратйакш?т?тма-н?тх?наМ
наиш?М чинтйа кул?дикам
"Человек, достигший полного совершенства в Сознании Кришны, тот, кто стал пратйакш?т?тма-н?тхой, тот, кто напрямую созерцает Бога лицом к лицу, он или она может стать дикша-гуру независимо от его варны, независимо от того, мужчина это или женщина, независимо от его семейной традиции или чего-нибудь другого". 
А вот цитата из исследования Дамодара прабху и Кришна-кирти прабху "Нарада Панчаратра о женщинах-дикша-гуру". 
«Слово пратйакшитатма-натха указывает на личность, которая достигла совершенства в процессе бхакти (сакшат-крта-бхагават-таттва), и обозначает, что он чистый преданный сиддха, находящийся за пределами материальных гун. Такое состояние возникает в трёх случаях: 1) преданный нитья-сиддха, такой как Прабхупада; 2) достигший совершенства в бхакти с помощью садханы (садхана-сиддха); и 3) достигший совершенства в бхакти в результате беспричинной милости чистого преданного или непосредственно Господа (крипа-сиддха). В этих случаях любой человек любого происхождения, включая женщин, может стать дикша-гуру — не будет ни адхармы, ни неблагоприятных последствий. Тело таких мужчины или женщины вовсе не является материальным — оно духовно, и не может быть ничего неблагоприятного в таких случаях»



> ... в этом топике так же выкладывали очень даже респектабельную лекцию самой известной кандидатки - Урмилы Прабху, пожаловаться не что. Я её боюсь назвать "Матаджи", она по-моему из тех, кто настаивает чтобы к ним обращались как к Прабху.


Вот это да  :smilies:  Даже мужчины преданные не настаивают на том, чтобы к ним обращались "Прабху". На самом деле, Прабху только один.

----------


## Амира

> А вот цитата из исследования Дамодара прабху и Кришна-кирти прабху "Нарада Панчаратра о женщинах-дикша-гуру". 
> «Слово пратйакшитатма-натха указывает на личность, которая достигла совершенства в процессе бхакти (сакшат-крта-бхагават-таттва), и обозначает, что он чистый преданный сиддха, находящийся за пределами материальных гун. Такое состояние возникает в трёх случаях: 1) преданный нитья-сиддха, такой как Прабхупада; 2) достигший совершенства в бхакти с помощью садханы (садхана-сиддха); и 3) достигший совершенства в бхакти в результате беспричинной милости чистого преданного или непосредственно Господа (крипа-сиддха). В этих случаях любой человек любого происхождения, включая женщин, может стать дикша-гуру — не будет ни адхармы, ни неблагоприятных последствий. Тело таких мужчины или женщины вовсе не является материальным — оно духовно, и не может быть ничего неблагоприятного в таких случаях»


Эти исследователи на стороне противников данного решения https://bvks.ru/reader/articles/krit...h_diksha_guru/, там же на сайте можно скачать PDF на русском языке с их исследованиями.

Только интересно как они сиддх собираются определять по этим 3-м пунктам? Ведь только тот кто сам сиддха может определить другого сиддху. А по первому пункту вообще становится смешно. Ладно во времена Господа Чайтаньи нитья-сиддх определяли по словам Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху (Самого Кришны). А сейчас кто и как? Ну а так конечно все верно совершенная личность может стать гуру независимо от того мужчина это или женщина.

Но только со стороны исследователей это все выглядит как праджалпа. Тем более тот, кто не освобожден, всегда ищет выгоду во всем, так как еще несовершенен и не свободен от недостатков. Напоминает историю с Иисусом когда книжники и фарисеи хотели женщину, обвиняемую в прелюбодеянии забить камнями, а Иисус защитил ее сказав такие слова: "кто из вас без греха, первый брось на неё камень".

"И опять, наклонившись низко, писал на земле. Они же, услышав [то] и будучи обличаемы совестью, стали уходить один за другим, начиная от старших до последних; и остался один Иисус и женщина, стоящая посреди. Иисус, восклонившись и не видя никого, кроме женщины, сказал ей: женщина! где твои обвинители? никто не осудил тебя? Она отвечала: никто, Господи. Иисус сказал ей: и Я не осуждаю тебя; иди и впредь не греши".(Ин. 8:2-11)

Поэтому тут нет однозначно правильного решения. Такое решение мог бы принять только Шрила Прабхупада лично, как совершенная личность.

Мне понравилось мнение высказанное чуть выше Гокуланатхой прабху о том что женщинам нужны наставники женщины. Но так как женщины еще были обязаны общаться со своими гуру-мужчинами, то нужно было официально закрепить это решение о женщинах-гуру.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я так и не поняла в чем вы меня обвиняете?


Я пытаюсь вас понять, а не обвиняю. 




> Не те цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады привела?


Цитаты обычные, всем известные.
А вот отсылка на сайт ритвиков мне была крайне странна, 
ведь много сайтов ИСККОН с теми же самым цитатами. 




> Но также подскажите, что делать с теми цитатами? 
> Я не нашла в них ничего что притиворечит шастрам или мнению предыдущих ачарий.


Ничего не делать, это всем известные цитаты. Неужели вы раньше их нигде не видели? Вот это мне и странно. 
И если вы спрашиваете, то я посоветую не давать ссылки на сайты IRM (последователей ритвик-вады),
чтобы не сбивать здесь с толку неискушенных новичков. И самой избегать этих сайтов, поскольку вы, кажется, действительно не знаете, в чем они заблуждаются. Изучите ответы им на нашем форуме, и тогда поймете, почему не надо давать ссылки на их сайты.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В Бхактьялоке Бхактивинод Тхакур советует отречённым принимать отречённого гуру, а семейным - семейного. Это логично


А что бы советовалось для матаджи в статусе ванапрастх или тем, у кого действительно не складывается выйти замуж? 
Самое естественное - просить прибежища у гуру-Матаджи, не так ли? 
Причем сами эти матаджи этого и хотят, их уговаривать не придется, как приходится убеждать и разъяснять элементарные вещи  некоторым тугодумам в мужских телах...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> .. в этом топике так же выкладывали очень даже респектабельную лекцию самой известной кандидатки - Урмилы Прабху, пожаловаться не что. Я её боюсь назвать "Матаджи", она по-моему из тех, кто настаивает чтобы к ним обращались как к Прабху.


Это испорченный телефон. К тому же, вы ее совсем не знаете, если вообще думаете так. 

Она за обращение, которому учил Шрила Прабхупада:  *Шримати Урмила Деви Даси*. 

Также правильно обращаться без духовного имени - просто *Матаджи*. 

То есть не "Урмила Матаджи" (отбросив главную часть духовного имени "Даси"), а просто "Матаджи".  
Поскольку Шрила Прабхупада учил и своим примером, и объяснил прямо, отвечая на вопрос ученика: *мы не обращаемся к матерям по имени.* 

Я с ней переписывалась по этой теме как с председателем комитета GBC по соответствию шастрам (SAC), предоставила ей подборку образцов речи Шрилы Прабхупады. Она сразу же согласилась, что именно это обращение - правильно и именно оно принято у Гаудия-Вайшнавов. В анонсах ее лекций уже несколько лет как используется это обращение - *Шримати Урмила Деви Даси*.

 Есть целая тема об этом на форуме. 

Но некоторые представители ИСККОН в США по инерции могут пользоваться эти глупым обращением к Матаджи "прабху".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Лично меня до сих пор коробит от обращения "Матаджи" только потому, что в 90-е глупые брахмачари так обращались к матаджи с издевкой. Несмотря на то, что прошло почти 30 лет с того времени, как это началось. Через что прошли Матаджи первого поколения, тоже известно. Это было еще более плохое обращение со стороны "сильного пола". 

Так что думайте над причинами, _кто в этом виноват_, если кто-то из первого поколения американских учениц Шрилы Прабхупады до сих пор недолюбливает это замечательное обращение, хотя прошло более 50 лет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вот это да  Даже мужчины преданные не настаивают на том, чтобы к ним обращались "Прабху". На самом деле, Прабху только один.


Поменьше верьте мифам, которые распространяют разные "знатоки".

----------


## Амира

Предлагаю Радха начать писать с маленькой буквы и без приставки Шри - сияющая, приносящая удачу, так как уже кругом одни Шримати  :smilies: .
Простите, но у меня так до сих пор и не поворачивется язык назвать кого-либо из современников Шримати, Махараджем, Его Святейшеством или Его Милостью. 
Как слышу уши, хочется закрыть и бежать куда подальше от такого оскорбления, пафоса и ложной гордости. Возможно очень близкие ученики добровольно хотят так обращаться, чтобы их заметили, но требовать это от посторонних людей, я считаю это просто наглостью, простите за откровенность.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

У вас очень странное мнение о Вайшнавском этикете. 
Явно пока еще не повстречали возвышенных Вайшнавов и Вайшнави... не довелось им послужить. Поэтому и опыта нет, и так странно воспринимаете. 
Никто от вас и не требует, но этикет - украшение Вайшнавов ) это от сердца идет.

И если вы считаете себя последовательницей Шрилы Прабхупады, то почему не принимаете *его обучение*  по этой теме?

Шрила Прабхупада называл многих своих учениц Шримати, и многих учеников Шриман - вообще без проблем. 
При том, что они не были всесовершенны. 

Таков этикет Гаудия-Вайшнавов. Обращаться так к тем, кого уважаешь. 

Но если вы никого из современных Вайшнавов и Вайшнави не уважаете, тогда вам конечно странно. 
При всем том, что это они сделали столько, сколько за века не делали до них.

----------


## Амира

> И если вы считаете себя последовательницей Шрилы Прабхупады, то почему не принимаете *его обучение*  по этой теме?


У меня много странностей, поэтому только Кришна меня принимает такой как я есть. Я понимаю что человек не может быть великим, без милости Кришны и это лишь проявление величия Кришны. Поэтому как можно кого-то сравнивать с Кришной даже в шутку или из желания прославить? По моему мнению это оскорбление, а тот кто принимает такие почести заражен ложной гордостью.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Признак неофитов... они видят только себя и Кришну. Не признают других, даже очень возвышенных преданных. Попросту пока не сознают, что Господь - в окружении Своих бхакт. Этим же, к слову, и Мира Баи отличалась. Только я и Кришна. В лучшем случае: только я и Радха-Кришна. Но те, кто любят Кришну, любят все Его, в первую очередь - дорогих Ему бхакт.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Поэтому как можно кого-то сравнивать с Кришной даже в шутку или из желания прославить?


Вы о чем? Кто здесь кого сравнивал с Кришной?

----------


## Амира

> Признак неофитов... они видят только себя и Кришну. Не признают других, даже очень возвышенных преданных. Попросту пока не сознают, что Господь - в окружении Своих бхакт. Этим же, к слову, и Мира Баи отличалась. Только я и Кришна. В лучшем случае: только я и Радха-Кришна.


Все правильно. Только я и Кришна и больше никого. И замуж поэтому не выхожу.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ну так зачем вы здесь на форуме еще с кем-то общаетесь? 
Вы общайтесь только с Кришной. 

Знаете, кто действительно влюблен, не заявляет об этом всем и на каждом шагу. 
Тем более когда все могут то же самое заявить )) 
Другие молчат, но дело делают - вот им и веришь.

----------


## Амира

А с кем я общаюсь? Это мысли вслух. Мира писала стихи для Кришны, а я пишу на форуме  :smilies: . Хотя иногда стихи тоже, но никому их не показываю  :smilies: . А иногда нужно отвлечься.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А с кем я общаюсь?


Да со всеми. 
Это уже ставит крест на вашей теории "только я и Кришна".
Вы начитались стихов Мира Баи и фантазируете, вот и все.




> А иногда нужно отвлечься.


Ну так и зачем тогда смешить своей идеей "только я и Кришна" ))

----------


## Амира

> Да со всеми. 
> Это уже ставит крест на вашей теории "только я и Кришна". 
> Вы начитались стихов Мира Баи и фантазируете, вот и все.


Да ладно, не сердитесь, скоро уйду, не буду мешать  :smilies: . 





> Ну так и зачем тогда смешить других фразой "только я и Кришна" ))


Да, представьте, бывает и такое, иногда мысли о Кришне бывают невыносимы и не можешь от них избавиться.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Это испорченный телефон. К тому же, вы ее совсем не знаете, если вообще думаете так. 
> 
> Она за обращение, которому учил Шрила Прабхупада:  *Шримати Урмила Деви Даси*.



То есть она не из "тех"? И то хорошо. 




> Также правильно обращаться без духовного имени - просто *Матаджи*. 
> 
> То есть не "Урмила Матаджи" (отбросив главную часть духовного имени "Даси"), а просто "Матаджи".


Спасибо за информацию. Я за всеми этими пертурбациями уследить не могу. Есть, к примеру, сайт https://iskconleaders.com/urmila-mataji/ где она представлена как Урмила Матаджи. Лень разбираться кто-там из них прав.





> В анонсах ее лекций уже несколько лет как используется это обращение - *Шримати Урмила Деви Даси*.


Я всегда был под впечатлением что это следует формально принятому этикету ИСККОН, плюс ещё должны быть "Его Святейшество" и тому подобные титулы. В интернете, однако, мало кто прибегает к этим формальностям. 





> Но некоторые представители ИСККОН в США по инерции могут пользоваться эти глупым обращением к Матаджи "прабху".


Несомненно это происходит. К примеру на личном сайте Шримати Урмилы Деви Даси есть статья о том, как она присоединилась к Сознанию Кришны и в той статье она использует фразу:

I stayed and discussed philosophy with *Jadurani prabhu*.

Не говоря уже о том, что в первые годы Шрила Прабхупада рутинно обращался к женщинам ученикам как к Прабху, включая личную переписку где все эти ходы записаны. Может не будем всё это клеймить "глупым обращением" и кидаться камнями?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Не говоря уже о том, что в первые годы Шрила Прабхупада *рутинно* обращался к женщинам ученикам как к Прабху, включая личную переписку где все эти ходы записаны. Может не будем всё это клеймить "глупым обращением" и кидаться камнями?


Вовсе не рутинно. 
Миф очередной. Кто распространяет все это, кому это выгодно? 

Я _все_  эти случаи пересчитала по Фолио, их число _единично_ (насколько помню, 3 или 4 случая за все время, и в определенном контексте), по сравнению с количеством его обращений "Шримати" - раз в 10 меньше. Есть мое исследование по Фолио по тому, как именно Шрила Прабхупада обращался к матаджи разных статусов,  если кому будет надо, поищу. Суть в том, что Вайшнавский этикет подразумевает _различение_ возрастов, статусов и (всегда!) учет контекста. 

Вайшнавы и Вайшнави используют  разные обращения в разных ситуациях. Почему Прабхупада единично использовал "прабху", мне как человеку с каким-никаким лингвистическим образованием вполне понятно по контекстам. Почему американцы это подхватили - тоже исследовано. Подробная статья.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Несомненно это происходит. К примеру на личном сайте Шримати Урмилы Деви Даси есть статья о том, как она присоединилась к Сознанию Кришны и в той статье она использует фразу:
> 
> I stayed and discussed philosophy with *Jadurani prabhu*.


Еще раз: ИЩИТЕ ПРИЧИНУ, почему старшие ученицы Прабхупады в Америке начали так говорить. 
Она на поверхности: брахмачари их обижали своим отношением, причем не только словами, как у нас в 90-е, а иногда и действиями, направленными не только против матаджи, но и против их детей. Поэтому пошла ответная реакция матаджи на тонком уровне - уровне речи, звука. 

Но главное на сегодня, что она как глава SAC GBC исправила это. 
Что касается ее сайта, то историю отставляют - ДЛЯ ИСТОРИИ. 
Вы же не думаете, что _теперь_  надо переправить историю того, как они _тогда_ обращались ? 

*Резюме*: надо нормальные исследования по Фолио распространять,  а не мифы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Есть, к примеру, сайт https://iskconleaders.com/urmila-mataji/ где она представлена как Урмила Матаджи.


1. Это не ее сайт.
2. Датировка: 
Sep 18, 2012




> Лень разбираться кто-там из них прав.


Если лень, то хотя бы не распространяйте мифы про ШП. 
Он никогда не учил обращению "Матаджи+духовное имя без даси".

Он учил обращаться "Шримати ..... (деви) даси", если говорить *про* матаджи, 
либо просто "Матаджи" (без духовного имени!), если говорить *с* матаджи.





> В интернете, однако, *мало кто* прибегает к этим формальностям.


Это не просто формальности. Этикет - украшение Вайшнавов. 
А Вайшнавов - мало. 

"Мало кто", из-за: 

1. невежества
2. лени разбираться 
3. инерции
4. слепого следования за "авторитетами", переводчиками и гуру 
(А вот это уже их ответственность. Например, мой гуру использует обращения так же, как Шрила Прабхупада).

Вообще тему разных стилей разных гуру и последствия этого для ИСККОН еще только предстоит изучать.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Вот сам стих с более точным переводом:
> кимапй-атр?бхидж?йанте
> йогинах сарва-йонишу
> пратйакш?т?тма-н?тх?наМ
> наиш?М чинтйа кул?дикам
> "Человек, достигший полного совершенства в Сознании Кришны, тот, кто стал пратйакш?т?тма-н?тхой, тот, кто напрямую созерцает Бога лицом к лицу, он или она может стать дикша-гуру независимо от его варны, независимо от того, мужчина это или женщина, независимо от его семейной традиции или чего-нибудь другого". 
> А вот цитата из исследования Дамодара прабху и Кришна-кирти прабху "Нарада Панчаратра о женщинах-дикша-гуру".


Это один из возможных переводов, вполне приемлемый, но выглядит как перевод на язык средне-статистического кришнаита поскольку таких фраз, как "совершенство в Сознании Кришны" или "независимо от того, мужчина это или женщина" в санскрите там нет. Это может и имеется в виду, но в пословном переводе это бы отсутсвовало. Сначала надо хорошенько разобраться что там в санскрите и какие оттенки смысла допустимы, какие нет, какие являются главными, какие второстепенными и т.д. Мы, похоже, пользуемся разными переводами на английский. Я взял из статьи, которую Кришна Кирти и Дамодара раздавали Джи Би Си в начале этого года.

По этому поводу - технически верно, что они являются противниками решения по ЖДГ, однако я их описал бы как защитников традиции, что тоже технически верно. Они просто решили найти шастрическую основу за этой традицией и оказалось что о процессе инициации пишется очень мало. Хари Бхакти Виласа, к примеру, на сотнях страниц разбирает все 27 или сколько там экадаши, но нет ничего в помощь дебатам по ЖДГ. Тогда они обратились к Панчаратре. У нас уже был перевод Санат Кумара Самхиты, там рассказывается об инициациях, но женщины не упоминаются. Наконец они перевели Бхарадваджа Самхиту и там всё описано самым замечательным образом. Первая часть их статьи была о том, как точно наш процесс инициации следует принципам изложенным в этом тексте, включая объяснение тому, что первая и вторая инициации у нас разделяются годами. В традиции такого нет, однако шастра это позволяет. 

Если бы были больше расхождения, тогда можно было бы возразить, что мы тому, тому, и этому не следуем, с чего нам тогда следовать одному стиху про женщин? Однако, мы следуем всему, что там есть, традиция следует всему, что там есть, но мы решили выбросить стих про женщин.

Что касается того, что невозможно определить уровень реализации вайшнавов достигших стадии сиддхи - это не совсем верно. Взять хотя бы пример Шрилы Прабхупады - многие преданные воспринимали его совершенство свомим собственными глазами, а не только по рассказам других. Милость Господа ощутима не только для тех, кто её получает, но и для окружающих, особенно если они сами являются преданными. Я читал, что на Афоне монахов навсегда не хоронят и хранят их кости столетиями. Так вот, они обнаружили, что кости тех, на кого низошла благодать ещё при жизни, не чернеют. То есть у них есть фактическое подтверждение их восприятию когда кто-то из их братьев явно получает милость. Есть полным полно буддистских монахов чьи тела также не тлеют и не разлагаются, что является подтверждением буддистских представлений о свойствах и качествах тех, кто достигает нирваны. 

То есть существуют ясные признаки людей, достигших совершенства. Может сразу же не заметишь, может можно и ошибиться, но со временем это всё равно становиться ясным. Есть такие хорошо известные признаки, как отсутствие страсти и невежества, всепоглощающая смиренность, полная потеря интереса к житейским проблемам и спорам и так далее. Я думаю примерно таким же образом женщины могут быстро определить, свободен тот или иной мужчина от сексуальной привязанности или его всё же можно чем-то и зацепить.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Письмо от January 25, 1969:

My Dear *Kedar Mataji*,...

Или Letter to: Syamasundara
—
San Francisco
5 April, 1969

I understand that *Mataji Syama Devi* is back there in London...

Эта конкретная Матаджи упоминалась ещё в нескольких письмах вместе с упоминанием её имени.

Так же есть

Letter to: Krsna dasa
—
Bombay
10 January, 1972

*Mataji Himavati* can train your wife or someone how to...

Как будем Прабхупаду учить писать по правилам? Он хоть раз кого-то исправлял когда они говорили "Ямуна матаджи" в его присутствии?

На английском сайте вайшнави министри есть статья по поводу обращения "прабху" к женщинам преданным. Вы там с ними разберитесь сначала, а заодно и с админом искконлидерс сайт, а уж потом начинайте людей на форумах гонять:

http://vaishnaviministry.org/srila-p...ddress-prabhu/

Я сдаюсь, однако. За всеми этими аргументами я следить не могу и кому из них/вас доверять не знаю. Все проповедуете что-то радикально разное, но все за женщин и за всё хорошее.

И ещё один момент - невозможно эту тему уравновешенно рассматривать если сердце всё ещё коробит он старых несправедливостей. Жажда возмездия затуманивает разум.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Эта конкретная Матаджи упоминалась ещё в нескольких письмах вместе с упоминанием её имени.


Я считала именно случаи общения с разными Матаджи. Так вот, таких случаев - всего *3 или 4*. 
Два из них вы уже привели. 

Надо считать не количество писем к матаджи и про них, не бесед с ними и про них, а именно уникальных случаев, когда ШП использовал слово "Матаджи" с конкретным именем. *Поскольку Вайшнавы различают, к кому обращаются.* 

Случаев же обращений "Шримати" - около *40 или 50*.
Не самих обращений, а именно случаев общения с кем-то из них конкретно. 
По одному случаю могло быть 5-10 или 20 писем или бесед про одну и ту же Матаджи или с ней лично. 
Но это считался мной как один случай. 

Итак, случаев обращений "Шримати такая-то деви даси"  - больше в 10 раз, чем "Матаджи такая-то". 

Кто у нас знает об этом? 

Только некоторые гуру, отлично ЗНАКОМЫЕ С ТРАДИЦИЕЙ И ИСТОРИЕЙ ГАУДИЯ-ВАЙШНАВОВ, уделяют этому внимание, и учат тому же своих учеников - *вслед за Шрилой Прабхупадой*.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> На английском сайте вайшнави министри есть статья по поводу обращения "прабху" к женщинам преданным. Вы там с ними разберитесь сначала, а заодно и с админом искконлидерс сайт, а уж потом начинайте людей на форумах гонять:
> 
> http://vaishnaviministry.org/srila-p...ddress-prabhu/


Даже не собираюсь: англоязычная аудитория - их зона ответственности, с них и будут спрашивать за последствия. 
И статья эта - малополезная, цитаты вне контекста.   

А я для русскоязычных пишу, следуя за Прабхупадой и своим гуру  :smilies:  У меня свои статьи, с анализом, а не просто выдернутые из временного и ситуативного контекста цитаты.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> я следить не могу и кому из них/вас доверять не знаю.


А много ли у вас в жизни случаев, когда вам действительно НЕОБХОДИМО обращаться к Матаджи? Вряд ли. Тогда зачем вы вообще взялись за эту тему... Как обращаться, согласно Шриле Прабхупаде, я вкратце осветила. Если кому нужен подробный анализ по Фолио, который я отправляла _Ш р и м а т и  _  У р м и л е  _  Д е в и  _  Д а с и_  - как-нибудь найду.  


А пока, для вновь прибывших )) - тема "Дас или Прабху" 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post169025








> И ещё один момент - невозможно эту тему уравновешенно рассматривать если сердце всё ещё коробит он старых несправедливостей. Жажда возмездия затуманивает разум.


Какого возмездия... еще на это я время не тратила... дальнейшие их истории и без того закономерно печальны. 

 А я просто анализирую речь Вайшнавов, поскольку много переводила их.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> ...





> ...


Девушки, милые, не ссорьтесь  :smilies:  Я вас люблю.
Если уж тут зашёл разговор о том, может ли женщина быть гуру - покажите широкой аудитории всю глубину и нежность межженских отношений  :smilies:

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Лично меня до сих пор коробит от обращения "Матаджи" только потому, что в 90-е глупые брахмачари так обращались к матаджи с издевкой. Несмотря на то, что прошло почти 30 лет с того времени, как это началось.


Вы вроде лично от себя писали.

Меня от этого прошлого не коробит. Может в этом и вся разница. Так или иначе - это не по существу вопроса.




> ...покажите широкой аудитории всю глубину и нежность межженских отношений


Присоедянюсь, хотя, честно говоря, женщины очень часто друг с другом не уживаются. Глубина и нежность отношений полноценно достижима только для преданных. То есть, не "хорошо бы, чтобы преданные друг с другом как женщины бы общались", а "хорошо бы, чтобы женщины друг с другом общались как преданные".

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> А с кем я общаюсь? Это мысли вслух. Мира писала стихи для Кришны, а я пишу на форуме . Хотя иногда стихи тоже, но никому их не показываю


Напрасно кстати не показываете.
Творчество должно быть предъявлено миру.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Девушки, вы общайтесь между собой, пожалуйста, а мне с вами общение надо ограничивать. Я вам не ровесница... не подружка...  
Я не могу тратить время на пояснение того, что те, кто мне равны, понимают с полуслова... Равные признают, что они равны, обоюдно... в силу реального схожего опыта, понимаете?




> Если уж тут зашёл разговор о том, может ли женщина быть гуру - покажите широкой аудитории


Даже близко не собираюсь, я не гуру... Мало того, то, как другие воспринимают чужие разговоры, может не иметь к тому, что чувствуют сами разговаривающие, никакого отношения. Как раз тот случай.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Сейчас ситуация противоположная. Большинство преданных в ИСККОН - матаджи. По крайней мере на фестивалях это очевидно. И среди них много молодых и незамужних, и они вынуждены сосредотачивать внимание на гуру-санньяси, потому что больше не на ком. Это вообще ненормально. Поэтому очевидно, что есть необходимость в женщинах-гуру, чтобы никто никого не беспокоил.


При всём уважении, Прабху, рискну поспорить.

1) У любого гуру-санньяси есть старшие ученицы, которые имеют право с ним общаться напрямую и которые очень успешно (по моему личному опыту) дают обратную связь тем самым молодым и незамужним. Ещё есть гуру-ванапрастхи, у которых есть жена, к которой, опять же, можно обращаться. Вообще никаких проблем у нормальных вайшнави с этим нет.

2) Личное и близкое общение с Гуру для большинства приведёт к плохим последствиям. Не буду на эту тему разглагольствовать, сами анализируйте историю и собственный опыт.

3) Чем шикша хуже дикши? Почему вайшнави не могут просто продолжать развиваться, общаясь с шикша-гуру-женщиной, раз уж ЖДГ такая острая тема? Насколько важна эта дикша по сравнению с шикшей, если это вызывает столько беспокойств в обществе?

4) Ваша логика напоминает мне логику того дядьки, который когда-то доказывал мне, что курить вообще нормально, потому что - ну, посмотрите, какая экология вокруг, одни выхлопные газы да заводы. Это логика "всё довольно плохо и если мы всё ухудшим, то будет как минимум нормально". Предположим, ситуация с количеством женщин в ИСККОН и их образованием так или иначе неверная, как вы её улучшите, введя "нововведение" против шастр и всколыхнув всё вайшнавское сообщество? 




> Более того, так или иначе под разными названиями существует система наставничества, и там четко прописано, что наставник и подопечный должны быть одного пола. Логично продолжить этот принцип и на отношения гуру и ученика, и рекомендовать выбирать гуру своего пола.


Женщины всегда получали шикшу других женщин (и ещё у мужа, отца, брата), это нормально, это по шастрам. На каком основании вы продолжили этот принцип на дикшу? Я даже не пытаюсь спорить со матаджи в этом топике, с ними всё давно понятно, но вы-то? Есть, так сказать, вигьяна на основе прочитанных книг и общее и целое впечатление, что науку самоосознания всегда двигали и были носителями именно мужчины? Сколько женщин было в лесу Наймишаранья, какого пола Нарада Муни, сколько существовало Малати Муни? Что вдруг изменилось в эту отвратительную Кали-югу, что внезапно целиковый образ шастры стал настолько "устаревшим"?

Брахманическое посвящение женщинам, служение на алтаре и другие изменения это всё мелочи. Закон о том, что любая женщина теоретически может стать гуру, муни и т.д. - это уже весьма серьезно.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> "хорошо бы, чтобы женщины друг с другом общались как преданные".


Хорошо бы чтобы позиционирующие себя преданными, вне зависимости от пола и всего остального, общались бы как преданные Кришны.
Являя этим миру, уставшему от неправильных отношений, долгожданный и позитивный пример.
И это будет кстати очень даже немалой проповедью.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Я не могу тратить время на пояснение того, что те, кто мне равны, понимают без слов


Это ж надо было практиковать столько лет, чтобы реально начать считать себя выше кого-то. Т.е. придти к полной противоположности всего, о чем говорит вайшнавская философия. Невооруженным взглядом видно, откуда взялась эта тема ЖДГ.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Девушки, вы общайтесь между собой, пожалуйста, а мне с вами общение надо ограничивать. Я вам не ровесница... не подружка...  
> Я не могу тратить время на пояснение того, что те, кто мне равны, понимают без слов... Равные признают, что они равны, обоюдно... понимаете?
> Даже близко не собираюсь, я не гуру... Мало того, то, как другие воспринимают чужие разговоры, может не иметь к тому, что чувствуют сами разговаривающие, никакого отношения. Как раз тот случай.



Ойдаладно!  :smilies:  
Если верить Васудеве Кришне, Который говорит: "Знай же, о сын Кунти, что все формы жизни зачинаются в лоне материальной природы, и что Я - Отец, дающий семя", тогда получается что все мы родня. По Отцу, да и по матери  :smilies:  
Это ж так замечательно, когда понимаешь, что все кругом родные и близкие. Потенциально хотя бы понимаешь...

А так таки вся жизнь - это постоянное прояснение того, что мы хотим. И себе и другим.
Не прекращайте с нами общаться, Raja Kumari деви  :smilies:  Мне будет не хватать Вашего общения.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Это ж надо было практиковать столько лет, чтобы реально начать считать себя выше кого-то. Т.е. придти к полной противоположности всего, о чем говорит вайшнавская философия.


Очень важно для практики бхакти-йоги уметь определять, кто младше, равны и старше тебя, чтобы регулировать общение по этикету. 
Не просто самому считать кого-то кем-то, а *обоюдно* признавать. Это дело только этих двоих личностей, но правильные отношения приносят благо всем. 

 Неофитам даже это невдомек ) поэтому обязательно найдется какой-нибудь умник, который думает, что ему что-то там видно и что он хотя бы понимает для начала, что такое _Вайшнавская_ философия.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Простите. Похоже мы действительно выглядим несколько легкомысленно, особо не соблюдая правила этикета и градации по старшинству.
Вы совершенно правы, говоря, что от этого зависят правильные и гармоничные отношения, а также понимание вайшнавской философии.
Однако мне всегда казалось, что в полной мере определение знания всего этого дает Васудева Кришна в "Бхагавад Гите" 13:8-12

Еще раз прошу прощения.
Пранам.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni9cNglxTXM

Мадана-мохан прабху отвечает на вопросы по теме о женщинах дикша-гуру.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Неофитам даже это невдомек ) поэтому обязательно найдется какой-нибудь умник, который думает, что ему что-то там видно и что он хотя бы понимает для начала, что такое _Вайшнавская_ философия.


Ого, так это именно то, что предписывает вайшнавский этикет в отношениях старшего (вас) и младшего (меня)? Не многовато ли замаскированных оскорблений и яда, чтобы применять к вашему стилю даже просто слово "этикет"?

----------


## Амира

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni9cNglxTXM
> 
> Мадана-мохан прабху отвечает на вопросы по теме о женщинах дикша-гуру.


Спасибо большое Враджендра Кумар прабху!

В конце обсуждения еще один интересный вопрос затронут об варнашраме.

(1:58:15) для кого Шрила Прабхупада хотел ввести варнашраму — для преданных или для непреданных

Также хотела поблагодарить вас за это выступление на Баланс TV о счастье, случайно нашла его в интернете, тоже очень интересное и полезное обсуждение https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzCFfyh65UQ.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Мадана Мохан Прабху предоставил самое всестороннее объяснение резолюции по ЖДГ, но в список тем я бы включил определение дикша гуру, начинается примерно в 29.30. Он, опираясь на ЧЧ Ади 1.35, говорит что дикша гуру это тот преданных из многих других, который через шабда-брахман проявляет Кришну в сердце ученика. То есть слушать можно многих, но только один из них по-настоящему трогает за душу. То есть это определение идёт даже дальше, чем йога-пратьякша из Бхарадваджа Самхиты - там только гуру имеет прямой доступ к чистому имени (можно спорить о точном переводе), а в этом понимании дикши такой прямой доступ открывается даже и ученику. В этом случае даже по Бхарадваджа Самхите никаких ограничений по полу прилагаться не должно. То есть спорить вроде не о чем.

Однако возникает другой вопрос - а соответствует ли такое понимание дикши повседневной практике ИСККОН? Является ли это тем, что происходит на самом деле, особенно когда Мадана Мохан Прабху расширяет это определение стихом их ЧЧ.Антья 4.192: «В момент посвящения, *когда преданный полностью посвящает себя служению Господу*, Кришна начинает считать его равным Себе». То есть в момент дикши преданные закрепляет уже установившиеся отношения и решает что с этих пор он будет следовать всем будующим наставлениям безусловно: атма — себя; самарпана — полную отдачу.

На практике, многие преданные никаких личных отношений не развивают и ни на какие личные наставления и тем более отношения в будущем не рассчитывают. Слушай лекции и вперёд, может раз в год на даршан попадёшь и пять минут тебе уделят. И ведь не скажешь, что при этом не вдохновляет - очень даже и вдохновляет, но всё-таки это не совсем то, что имели в виду Господь Чайтанья или Шрила Прабхупада в этих конкретных стихах - по ещё одной, по-моему важной причине.

В самом начале своей духовной жизни, после года или двух в "сознании Кришны", человек в принципе ещё не способен увидеть настоящего духовного учителя. Он всё ещё движим своими анартхами и потому привлекается вполне мирскими качествами и способностями. Может гуру шастры знает наизусть, может поёт хорошо, может он остроумный, может у него интеллект как у Эйнштейна, а может наоборот - умеет общаться с простыми людьми. В то же время присутствует и социальное давление - ты чё гуру до сих пор не выбрал? Позднее Мадана Мохан Прабху сам упоминает необходимось инициации, то есть надо выбирать, время идёт, как люди смотреть будут?

Также возникает вопрос о степени предания. Во времена Шрилы Прабхупады и пару десятилетих после его ухода предание означало переезд в храм и принятие назначенного там служения, через не хочу и через не могу. А теперь это не значит ничего особенного - живи как жил, повторяй мантру, соблюдай принципы, приходи на программы - ничем жертвовать вроде и не надо. А Господь говорит: "Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его." А как получить чистое имя если всё не пожертвовать? Как это в принципе возможно? Как это узаконить резолюциями, чтобы совпадало с определением дикши по Джи Би Си?

То есть это я к тому, что сейчас дикша гуру в немалой степени играет социальную роль, примерно как обычные дикша гуру в Индии. Вырос ребёнок - надо ему инициироваться, получить шнур и мантру - как все нормальные люди. Во времена зональных ачарий любой гуру мог дать инициацию, в смысле если живёшь в зоне этого гуру, у него и бери, не прогадаешь, дело нехитрое. Кроме лекций ничего особенного всё равно не услышишь, а лекции они все одинаковые дают, все по Прабхупаде. В последние годы тоже появились разговоры, что надо бы фокус от дикша гуру перевести на шикшу, и что надо назначать дикша гуру десятками если не сотнями - чтобы у каждого преданного ИСККОН был реальный шанс инициироваться не откладывая это на долгие годы, когда вроде и необходимость исчезает. А сотен преданных способных явить Кришну в сердце просто не существует, Аиндра о том и сетовал в видео выложенном несколько страниц назад, и потом нехваток способностей заменяется харизмой и другими привлекательными качествами.

В комментарии к ЧЧ Мадхья 15.108 Шрила Прабхупада вообще пишет, что для святого имени инициация не нужна: "... повторение маха-мантры Харе Кришна настолько могущественно, что не зависит от формального посвящения... Способность повторять святое имя без оскорблений не зависит от посвящения. Хотя пурашчарья, или пурашчарана, может быть обязательным условием для получения посвящения, но что касается повторения святого имени, то оно не зависит от пурашчарья-видхи."

То есть опять возвращаемся к вопросу - а что именно имеется в виду под нашей дикшей, и вообще что Шрила Прабхупада имеет в виду под каждой "инициацией" упомянутой в его книгах. В Чайтанья Чаритамрите есть наверно пол-дюжины разных определений, как в вышеупомянутом комментарии к ЧЧ М 15.108.

Подытожить - сторонники и противники ЖДГ говорят о разных определениях дикша гуру, потому и несогласие. И хотелось бы, чтобы определение Джи Би Си соотвествовало существующей практике. А если не соответствует и вместо открытия святого имени в сердце мы идём к формальному принятию в сампрадайю, то тогда несоотвествие ролей может быть чревато последствиями. Должно быть чревато последствиями. Противники это классифицируют как "сахаджия". Они вообще могут легко найти много примеров где слова Мадана Мохана Прабху вроде и правильны, но не соответствуют реальности. То есть желаемое выдаётся за действительное.

----------


## Амира

Тот, кто полагается на Кришну, никогда не погибнет. Кришна говорит: "Мой преданный никогда не погибнет", "Я всегда в долгу перед таким человеком". Тот же, кто зависит от внешних обстоятельств и делает на них ставку, почти всегда в проигрыше. В духовной жизни так же все это не зависит от внешних обстоятельств, от того что мы может даже в самой лучшей духовной организации, у нас самый лучший в мире гуру всех времен и народов и мы живем во Вриндаване - все это не гарантия нашего успеха в духовной жизни. То, что у нас внутри, наши желания и стремления - только это определяет наш успех. Без личной привязанности к Кришне, т.е. тот кто не видит сквозь своего гуру Кришну, обрекает себя на неудачу в духовной жизни, вся деятельность такого человека бесполезные усилия и он ничем не лучше материалистов.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> тот кто не видит сквозь своего гуру Кришну, обрекает себя на неудачу в духовной жизни


А как сделать его удачливым? Вот в чём вопрос.

Мы все что-нибудь через гуру видим. Иногда даже думаем, что Кришну, а как Его узнаешь? Столько много всего за душу берёт - саму фразу выдумали совсем без нашей помощи. Идеально, это видеть во всех этих просветлениях Кришну, но тогда всё равно придётся признать, что одни проявления выше других, а люди этого не любят и требуют равноправного признания.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

А Амира и на этот вопрос тоже вообщем-то ответила:




> То, что у нас внутри, наши желания и стремления - только это определяет наш успех


Или как вторит ей Шри Кришна: "Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его. Каждый во всем следует Моим путем, о сын Притхи"

----------


## Амира

> А как сделать его удачливым? Вот в чём вопрос.
> 
> Мы все что-нибудь через гуру видим. Иногда даже думаем, что Кришну, а как Его узнаешь? Столько много всего за душу берёт - саму фразу выдумали совсем без нашей помощи. Идеально, это видеть во всех этих просветлениях Кришну, но тогда всё равно придётся признать, что одни проявления выше других, а люди этого не любят и требуют равноправного признания.


Кроме нас это никто не сделает. Конечно можно ждать оценки и похвалы со стороны, но прежде всего мы сами должны себя понять, так как это нужно нам как душе, а не нашему уму, который ждет похвалы из вне. Когда человек "видит" Кришну, все его качества сильно меняются в лучшую сторону, а когда у человека есть привязанность к Кришне, то это еще более ощущается нами же самими. Эти все качества описаны в таких книгах как "Нектар преданности" и их очень трудно не заметить. Конечно возможно есть такие люди, которые никогда не задумывались о себе, своем положении и своих качествах, но такие люди и не могут стать преданными. Как говориться, если человек слышит имя Кришна и при этом из его глаз не текут слезы и волосы на теле не встают дыбом, то его сердце заковано в железо, т.е. у него нет привязанности к Кришне. Это один из примеров. Признаков много - размягчение сердца, сострадание, но это уже проявление любви. До этого развиваются и совершенствуются обычные человеческие качества, причем без всяких усилий, просто путем сосредоточения нашего ума на Кришне. Это происходит как чудо, это трудно не заметить. Когда мысли и стремления человека сосредоточены на Кришне, когда у него есть привязанность к Кришне, то этих изменений невозможно не заметить и мы сами их заметим и поймем на верном ли мы пути или нет.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> А Амира и на этот вопрос тоже вообщем-то ответила:
> 
> 
> 
> Или как вторит ей Шри Кришна


интересный выбор слов... :smilies:

----------


## Амира

> интересный выбор слов...


 :rgunimagu:  Я сразу и не заметила. Конечно, это просто оговорка, на самом деле все наоборот  :smilies: .

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Это не оговорка, а филологический изыск...
И как показал ваш, уважаемые девушки, эмоциональный отклик, это таки удачный изыск  :smilies:

----------


## Sitalatma das

Ответы есть, спасибо, но вопрос был не о том. Если человек неудачлив и не видит ни гуру ни Кришны - как ему помочь? Если мы в ответ - Бог ему в помощь, то тогда зачем вообще рот открвать? Себя послушать?

Мы обычно быстро бросаем надежду кого-либо переубедить, а как тогда расплавить их сердце? Потому и говорится - взять солому в зубы. То есть слова будут идти не с языка, а из сердца, и с неподдельным смирением молить их принять милость Господа Чайтаньи. Вот гугл перевод отрывка из лекции, которая цитируется в резолюции:

Вы идете от двери к двери. Других разговоров нет. Просто скажите: «Мой дорогой друг, ты очень хороший, ты очень образованный». Это было принято Прабодханандой Сарасвати.

данте нидхайя ткахам падайор нипатйа
каку-шатах критва чахам бравими
он садхавах сакалам эва вихай дурад
чайтанья-чандра-каране курутанурагам
(Чайтанья-чандрамрита 90)
Смысл проповеди, очень легко. Данте нидхайя ткакам. Согласно индийской системе, если вы кладете траву в рот, это признак того, что вы стали очень скромным. Если вы подойдете к человеку с травой во рту, он сразу же поймет, что вы приходите туда с очень, очень великим смирением. Поэтому Данте Нидхайя. Это была система. Данте нидхайя ткакам и касаясь его ног. Сразу же прикоснуться к его ногам. Сразу же, даже если он враг, он станет другом. Даже если он твой враг. Это очень хороший процесс. Возьми траву в рот и сразу же на ноги упади, падайор нипетя, а со сложенными руками сильно льстит. Данте нидхайа ткахам падайор нипатйа каку-шатам критва ча. Все лестные слова. Ахам бравими. Поэтому он сразу же согласится: «Да, то, что вы говорите, я услышу. Я услышу». Сразу же обращайтесь, чтобы хотя бы услышать вас.

Просто посмотрите, насколько идеален процесс. «Тогда какова ваша цель, сэр? Почему вы становитесь такими смиренными, кроткими? А теперь скажите». "Да, сэр, я скажу." Что это такое? Он садхавах: «Ты великий садху». Хотя он может быть подлецом номер один, все же, вы называете его, он садхавах. «Да, я садху, да. Каково ваше предложение?» «Теперь, пожалуйста, забудь всю ерунду, все, что ты выучил. Вот и все. Я польщу тебе, потому что я хочу, чтобы ты забыл все, всех этих йогов, и то, и то, и это, и медитацию. Пожалуйста, выбрось все это». "Тогда что я должен делать?" «Чайтанья-чандра-каране курутанурагам: просто придерживайся лотосных стоп Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Тогда ты станешь духовным учителем. Вот и все».

Поэтому я надеюсь, что все вы, мужчины, женщины, мальчики и девочки, станете духовными учителями и будете следовать этому принципу. Духовный учитель - просто, искренне, следуй принципам и общайся с людьми. Тогда K???a сразу станет твоим любимым. K???a не становится твоим любимым; Вы становитесь любимым K???a.

В «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна говорит: «На ча тасман мануньешу канчин ме прийа-криттамах» (БГ 18.69): «Тот, кто выполняет это смиренное служение проповеди, сознание Кришны, никто не дороже меня». Поэтому, если вы хотите, чтобы Кришна очень быстро узнал вас, вы должны начать процесс становления духовным учителем, представить Бхагавад-гиту такой, какая она есть, ваша жизнь совершенна.



Зачем на этом ЖДГ доказывать?

По определению дикши, данному Мадана-Моханой Прабху, советские проповедники времён Маму Тхакура (условно говоря) были гуру в полном смысле этого слова. И приводили людей В сознание Кришны, а не просто К сознанию Кришны. Буквально жизни отдавали, а тут если не обустроишься и не наживёшь защиту сына-зятя-мужа, то в гуру не пустят. Когда Харикешу Свами посылали в Восточную Европу, он упирался, а Прабхупада на него чуть ли не кричал - да ты там хоть мясо ешь, но проповедовать должен. Бали Мардан в одиночку и без денег проповедовал по всем странам от Японии до Австралии, иногда спал на скамейках, а сейчас гуру надо выбирать, по факту, из обеспеченных. Он выжил буквально на редких письмах от Прабхупады, как это сравнить с защитой и поддержкой семьи? Хорошо, что не требуется счёт в банке или солидная пенсия, хотя во многом деньги тоже предоставляют надёжную защиту.

То есть мы говорим о качествах гуру которые ставят его в бхагавата парампару, но воплощаем это в рамках социальной структуры ИСККОН, где дикшу надо давать всем и каждому, и гуру, соответственно, выбирать из солидных и уважаемых слоёв общества.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема о сукрити ученика отделена в раздел "Философия".

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> При всём уважении, Прабху, рискну поспорить.
> 
> 1) У любого гуру-санньяси есть старшие ученицы, которые имеют право с ним общаться напрямую и которые очень успешно (по моему личному опыту) дают обратную связь тем самым молодым и незамужним. Ещё есть гуру-ванапрастхи, у которых есть жена, к которой, опять же, можно обращаться. Вообще никаких проблем у нормальных вайшнави с этим нет.
> 
> 2) Личное и близкое общение с Гуру для большинства приведёт к плохим последствиям. Не буду на эту тему разглагольствовать, сами анализируйте историю и собственный опыт.
> 
> 3) Чем шикша хуже дикши? Почему вайшнави не могут просто продолжать развиваться, общаясь с шикша-гуру-женщиной, раз уж ЖДГ такая острая тема? Насколько важна эта дикша по сравнению с шикшей, если это вызывает столько беспокойств в обществе?
> 
> 4) Ваша логика напоминает мне логику того дядьки, который когда-то доказывал мне, что курить вообще нормально, потому что - ну, посмотрите, какая экология вокруг, одни выхлопные газы да заводы. Это логика "всё довольно плохо и если мы всё ухудшим, то будет как минимум нормально". Предположим, ситуация с количеством женщин в ИСККОН и их образованием так или иначе неверная, как вы её улучшите, введя "нововведение" против шастр и всколыхнув всё вайшнавское сообщество? 
> ...


 Я так понимаю, ДжиБиСи не просто так приняло это решение. Возможно есть старшие матаджи,у которых есть ученицы. И они видят вот так своего Гуру, через эту душу, ученицу Шрилы Прабхупады. Может одна-две. То есть ИСККОН отреагировал на факты, сделал их так сказать, де юро, чтобы это было под контролем. А то ведь женщины, если отказать им, делать из них Дикша Гуру, могут свои сампрадаи основать. Вон Шачи Деви пример. Вроде она самостоятельно решила стать Гуру. И ученики, кстати, есть.

 А так это будет подконтрольный процесс. И мужчинам не так просто стать Дикша Гуру (ряд условий), но и женщинам тоже (еще больше условий). И будет это скорее как очень-очень большое исключение, а не правило.

 И поэтому, не разгрузят матаджи-гуру саньяси от незамужних потенциальных учениц, увы...  Не получится.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вон Шачи Деви пример. Вроде она самостоятельно решила стать Гуру. И ученики, кстати, есть.


Это которая Шачи-деви? Может быть, вы имели в виду Арчи?

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Это которая Шачи-деви? Может быть, вы имели в виду Арчи?


Точно)).Именно она. Знаю семейную пару,считают себя ее учениками. Были в ИСККОН,сейчас-не знаю

----------


## Sitalatma das

По милости Враджендра Кумара и Мадана Мохана Прабху, вчера состоялось продолжение дискуссии о ЖДГ на Кришна-ТВ на которое пригласили и меня. 

https://vk.com/wall-22829957_3421

Задним умом все сильны, особенно я, но сегодня с утра аналогия в голову пришла.

Вопрос: Могут ли женщины забивать гвозди?

Реакция: Конечно, могут, но зачем их об этом просить? А во-вторых, если наши женщины рвуться забивать гвозди, то значит как-то их неправильно воспитали.

Позыв к действию: Надо увековечить равные права женщин на забивание гвоздей соответсвующей резолюцией.

Оппоненты: Да как же так! По всем шастрам женщины гвозди забивать не могут, а если и могут, то не должны. Вот посмотрите в ГвоздеСамхите, там всё ясно прописано.

Решение: Не взирая на протесты оппонентов, решаем что любая женщина весом более 55 кг имеет право забивать гвозди, при условии что их будут держать пальцами мужа, сына, или зятя.

Оппоненты: Всё! Апа сампрадая, ашастрик, против традиций, против всего хорошего и за всё плохое. Забиваем на это.

Результат: Все переругались, а гвоздь и ныне там.

И ещё: Мне кажется, что в будующем то, что мы сейчас называем инициацией станет ритуалом принятия в ИСККОН. То есть дикша станет легко доступной всем как офицальное признание - "наш человек". А встреча с "настоящим гуру" станет, как и было раньше, очень редким явлением.

Рагхунатха Дас Госвами получил подобную инициацию от Ядунандана Ачарьи:

ЧЧ. Ади 12.56

"Шри Ядунандана Ачарья был пятой ветвью Адвайты Ачарьи. Все побеги и отростки этой ветви невозможно описать.

Комментарий
Ядунандана Ачарья формально являлся дикша-гуру Рагхунатхи даса Госвами. Иными словами, Ядунандана Ачарья дал ему посвящение, когда Рагхунатха дас Госвами был еще семейным человеком и жил дома. Впоследствии Рагхунатха дас Госвами нашел прибежище у Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху в Джаганнатха-Пури."

За этим последним предложением кроется целая история побега в Пури, и после этого Рагхунатха Даса Госвами стал известен как "Сварупера Рагху", поскольку Махапрабху вручил его в руки Сварупы Дамодара Госвами. Насколько я знаю, он был единственным учеником Ядунандана Ачарьи, которому той первой инициации оказалось мало. Подавляющее большинство, я полагаю, были вполне удовлетворены дикшей от ученика самого Адвайта Ачарьи. Жизнь удалась, чего ещё надо, однако вот один нашелся, которому захотелось чего-то большего.

Та же история будет повторяться раз за разом в каждом обществе, включая и наш ИСККОН. Резолюциями это не остановишь.

----------


## Амира

> По милости Враджендра Кумара и Мадана Мохана Прабху, вчера состоялось продолжение дискуссии о ЖДГ на Кришна-ТВ на которое пригласили и меня. 
> 
> https://vk.com/wall-22829957_3421


На ютюб https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVnotYIOuXM.

Всегда считала что лучшая власть - это абсолютная монархия  :smilies:  - у вайшнавов единоличный ачарья уттама-адхикари в полном понимании этого положения на основании шастр и трактовке Бхактивинода Тхакура, так его трактовка однозначна. А иначе сколько людей столько и мнений.

----------


## Амира

Меня беспокоит то, что Мадана-мохан прабху обесцениват все ключевые понятия вайшнавизма, такие как освобожденная личность, чистый преданный, уттама-адхикари, присваивая им бытовые значения, а не духовные. Получается что, если мы не можем соответствовать этим требованиям, то чтобы не потерять авторитет мы приспособим их под себя. Даже слова Шрилы Прабхупады можно подобрать в доказательство, отменяя все остальные его слова, слова предыдущих ачарий и даже шастры.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Потому оппоненты и списали это как "сахаджия", и это не простое обвинение сгоряча - они могут достаточно веско обосновать как многие доводы за ЖДГ приписывают "обычным" преданным, если можно так сказать, качества вайшнавов очень высокой реализации. В этом эфире подробно разбирались примеры Нарада Муни в его прошлой жизни и Джахнави Деви. А у Нарады Муни тогда не было ни семьи, ни работы, ни друзей. Он вообще не был частью общества и просто скитался по миру. И однажды Господь Нараяна явился перед Его глазами и поговорил с ним. А у нас если женщине за 55 и её домашняя обстановка стабильна, то она уже на том же уровне и может инициировать *на силе её реализации* и вопреки общепринятым социальным нормам.

Но, так или иначе, *спорить* об этом можно бесконечно. Это как если новая веточка на дереве выросла, а мы её пытаемся силой привязать к остальным. Не выйдет ничего из этого - она по определению "новой веточки" отлична от всех других. Чтобы найти общий язык надо идти в сторону корня (а корень Кришна), а все веточки растут и тянутся в противоположном направлении. Хорошо, если они дотянуться до новых людей и притянут их обратно к корню, а если никакого стремления к корням и в самих веточках не наблюдается? 

Я не упомянул этого в эфире, но оппоненты предоставили фотку из Тирупати где засветился и наш Мадана Мохан, где он стоял рядом с "Малати Прабху", и она там с ног до головы во всём шафрановом и её шафран ярче Мадан Мохановского. В Джи Би Си нет феминизма, любой дурак знает. :tongue: 

При этом, когда она вспоминает о Шриле Прабхупаде, её голос неподдельно дрожит и из глаз текут слёзы. За одно это ей можно простить все эти шафрановые наряды, пусть носит что хочет. Но если мы, решая следовать её стопам, думаем, что секрет лежит в шафрановых сари, то мы явно не понимаем что главное, а на что надо мимо смотреть.

----------


## Aryan

Мадана Мохан прабху упомянул, что в идеале гуру должен быть уттама адхикари, но шастры допускают, что и мадхьяма и даже каништха могут быть гуру ( при каких-то условиях).
Мне видится, что эта резолюция идет в одном ряду с готовящимся постановлением по гуру 2-го поколения ( увеличение числа дикша гуру). Раньше в армиях служили только мужчины, в 20-м веке стали и женщин призывать. Учитывая недобор дикша гуру в армии Господа Чайтаньи, и матушек будут мобилизовывать...
Остается надеяться, что призывная комиссия проведет качественный отбор, не признавая "добровольцев"(или как там в женском роде??).
А дальше всё та же свобода выбора для ищущих гуру- каждый обретает своего...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Некоторые посетители форума видимо считают себя умнее и опытнее SAC, 
а также учеников и учениц Шрилы Прабхупады  :biggrin1:  
Такую писанину здесь развели )) прямо-таки советуют им  :biggrin1:

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Мадана Мохан прабху упомянул, что в идеале гуру должен быть уттама адхикари, но шастры допускают, что и мадхьяма и даже каништха могут быть гуру ( при каких-то условиях).


На что оппоненты отвечают, что эти условия, по шастрам, на женщин не распространяются.




> Некоторые посетители форума видимо считают себя умнее и опытнее SAC


Результаты исследования SAC по этому вопросу опровергались людьми гораздо более умными и опытными чем посетители форума. Ни ответов на те возражения, и никаких новых разработок со времён Джи Би Си резолюции 2009 года SAC не предоставил. Была большая работа в 2013, но она оказалась настолько проблематична, что её даже на официальном сайте Джи Би Си не разместили. Когда она вышла, оппоненты её тоже разбили в пух и прах - по их оценке событий, конечно. С тех пор от SAC мы не слышали ничего. В последние годы пошли горячие споры вокруг Бхарадваджа Самхиты и Мадана Мохан Прабху в них лично участвовал, есть даже русские переводы его переписки с оппонентами (очень интересно почитать, кстати говоря), а от SACа мы так ничего и не услышали. Сама резолюция Джи Би Си не ссылается на SAC когда вводит ограничения по возрасту и по семейному положению для женщин-гуру.

Кроме того, SACу надо предпринимать особые усилия, чтобы утвердить свой авторитет в именно этом вопросе - нам тут уже напоминали, что его председателем является женщина, и, насколько я помню, её собственная кандитатура в ЖДГ не прошла из за возражений когда её вполне могли законно сделать гуру. Другая женщина-кандитат в гуру также является ведущим членом SACа, и оппоненты также упоминали, что ещё один член SACa был женат на кандидатке. 

Это я к тому, что у этих разборок длинная и богатая история и её одним волшебным словом "SAC" не перечеркнёшь. Фраза "рыльце в пуху" приходит на память.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Всегда считала что лучшая власть - это абсолютная монархия  - у вайшнавов единоличный ачарья уттама-адхикари в полном понимании этого положения на основании шастр и трактовке Бхактивинода Тхакура, так его трактовка однозначна. 
> *А иначе сколько людей столько и мнений*.




Хари Паршад Дас 

(входит в Sactric Advisory Comission of GBC) 

18 октября 2019

*Ведическая культура признания плюрализма мнений

The Vedic Culture of Respecting Plurality of Opinion*

https://www.facebook.com/notes/hari-...5394810159444/
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post184676




По спорным вопросам большинство из нас принимают какую-либо сторону еще до начала обсуждения деталей. Мы часто приходим к _сиддханте_ задолго до того, как увидим аргументы всех сторон. Долгие годы я не брал свои интеллектуальные боксерские перчатки борьбы с мнениями, с которыми не согласен. Я не делал этого, и теперь стараюсь изо всех сил сопротивляться желанию сделать это.

Дорогие друзья, если по какому-либо спорному вопросу у вас есть какое-то мнение, которое отличается от моего, я искренне уважаю ваши взгляды и по-прежнему очень ценю вашу дружбу. Ваша дружба для меня важнее, чем доказывание своей правоты. 

Предполагается, что идеальное Ведическое общество должно подражать идеалу vasudhaiva kutumbakam, то есть должно быть домом, в котором каждый человек в мире (со всем их разнообразием мнений) может найти убежище, где может жить мирно. Поэтому мы не можем всегда иметь одну и ту же _сиддханту_ (заключение), которая подходила бы для всех типов рас и менталитетов. 

Ведическая культура признает это множество мнений очень приятным и гармоничным образом. Это не просто сентиментальное выражение эмоций. Я хотел бы привести прямой пример из Ведической литературы, чтобы показать _элегантность культуры уважения противоположных мнений_.

Один из спорных вопросов, который всегда существовал в Ведическом обществе: могут ли женщины принимать _санньясу_ ? 

Йаджнавалкья-смрити (3.58) говорит о _санньясе_: в комментарии Митакшары к этому стиху говорится о женщинах, принимающих _санньясу_:



(перевод выделенного фрагмента) 

*«Термин экарамах означает, что санньяси странствует без чьей-либо поддержки. Принятие роли паривраджаки также относится к женщине-санньясини, потому что мудрец Баудхайана говорит, что *некоторые* авторитеты одобряют принятие санньясы женщинами».*

Посмотрите, насколько тонко и без критики упомянута разница во мнениях. Баудхайана говорит, что у *некоторых* мудрецов есть позитивное мнение по вопросу женщин, принимающих _санньясу_, что автоматически подразумевает, что у некоторых других мудрецов есть негативное мнение по этому вопросу. 

Вот и все. Никто друг друга грязью не поливает. 

Пожалуйста, обратите внимание, что разница во мнениях по этому спорному вопросу существует со времен записи _смрити_, и с тех самых времен мы все беспомощно притягиваемся то к одному, то к другому мнению, разложенному перед нами на столах. 

Если мы оказываемся в подобной ситуации сегодня по любым другим спорным вопросам, давайте попробуем подражать невраждебному поведению и языку Ведической литературы. В конце концов, какой смысл жить в Ведической культуре, если люди, исповедующие идеальную Ведическую жизнь-мечту, ведут себя так, будто полностью противоречат тому, что Ведическая культура ожидает от них. 

Если мы можем молиться, чтобы даже самые низкие живые существа стали счастливы - _кхалам прасидатах_ (Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.18.9), то почему мы должны желать несчастья другим?

sаdhu-carana-rajo'bhilasi,
hari parshad das

хари паршад дас

[Источник _смрити_ цитируемых выше: Митакшара с Вишварупой и комментарии Субодхини и Баламбхатти. 
Под редакцией С.С. Сетлура. Брахмавадин Пресс. Georgetown. Мадрас (Ченнаи). 1912 г.р.]

PS: Пожалуйста, не забывайте, что ваши комментарии ограничены конкретной темой «уважение к множеству мнений», и, пожалуйста, постарайтесь не превзойти суть этой заметки, вступив в интеллектуальную борьбу в комментариях. Я могу отвечать, а могу и не отвечать на ваши комментарии  :smilies:  


______________

(быстрый гуггл-перевод с моей минимальной правкой)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Пожалуйста, обратите внимание, что разница во мнениях по этому спорному вопросу существует со времен записи _смрити_, и с тех самых времен мы все беспомощно притягиваемся то к одному, то к другому мнению, разложенному перед нами на столах.


 :smilies: ))

----------


## Sitalatma das

"Raja Kumari dasi", cпасибо за золотые слова Хари Паршада. А также за предыдущие исследования по различным обращениям к женщинам преданным. Хотя в результате я не могу сообразить как правильно обращаться к вам. "Матаджи Раджа Кумари" вроде было отвергнуто.

В моём предыдущем сообщении я вроде как очернил деятельность SAC. На самом деле я лишь хотел выразить точку зрения противоположную призыву принимать все заключения SAC безоговорочно и не задумываясь. Подобного рода авторитет надо заслужить, а не требовать в рамках элементарного этикета.

В защиту SAC можно сказать, что они работают над заказами от Джи Би Си и потому совершенно необязаны отвечать на возражения выложенные где-то там в интернете. Оппоненты, однако, могут тут же указать на прецедент ответа SAC на серию вопросов возникших по следам одного из их документов. В том случае SAC был полон энтузиазма и уверенности, поэтому было бы желание - могли бы ответить и оппонентам. Или ещё хуже - было бы что сказать, ответили бы. На что в защиту SAC можно сказать.... - и пошло поехало. Конца этому не будет. И так по каждому "факту". Стоит ли их все разъяснять и исправлять?

В отличие от ведических мудрецов с их разногласиями, мы живём в одном обществе и резолюции Джи Би Си распространяются на всех и воплощаются в жизнь повсюду. Это тоже надо иметь в виду.

Разбирая один из недавних, неопубликованных документов SAC всплыл один интересный и почти забытый момент - рабочая группа SAC пришла к заключинию, что вторую инициацию, брахманскую, где людям дают гаятри, а мужчинам ещё и шнуры, должны всё-таки проводить гуру-мужчины. Эту инициацию ввёл в гаудия вайшнавизм Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати всего лишь сто лет назад и Шрила Прабхупада продолжил эту традицию в нашем ИСККОНе. Она теперь необходима для поклонения божествам и приготовления пищи на храмовых кухнях. 

Всё бы хорошо, но именно эту вторую инициацию Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати и называл дикшей, а нашу первую он называл "харинамой". То есть в этом значении слова "дикша" женщины на неё не тянут по признанию самого SAC. Естественно сразу же возникает множество вопросов, один из первых который - а разобрался ли SAC с многообразием определений дикши и их соответствием нашей конкретной ситуации? Какие цитаты к каким дикшам относятся? И это ещё до того, как надо решать как двигаться вперёд когда у многих преданных должно быть два гуру в то время как дикша-гуру, по многим определениям, должен быть один.

То есть решение Джи Би Си может оказаться справедливым в отношении нашей дикши, которая не совсем дикша в других пониманиях этого слова. Но даже это признание будет только началом других вытекающих проблем. Что-то здесь в корне неправильно, иначе не пришлось бы решать столько много проблем там, где их раньше и не существовало. Нужен какой-то другой, новый подход, а не продолжение старых споров.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> То есть решение Джи Би Си может оказаться справедливым в отношении нашей дикши, которая не совсем дикша в других пониманиях этого слова. Но даже это признание будет только началом других вытекающих проблем. Что-то здесь в корне неправильно, иначе не пришлось бы решать столько много проблем там, где их раньше и не существовало. Нужен какой-то другой, новый подход, а не продолжение старых споров.


Я солидарен с вашим пониманием того, что решая одну проблему, мы создаем кучу новых, которые пока даже не осознаем. Я думаю, что "новый подход", о котором вы говорите, должен заключаться в том, чтобы глубоко разобраться с ключевыми понятиями в данном вопросе. Кто такой гуру в широком и узком смысле слова. Что такое дикша в широком и узком смысле слова, потому что путаницы в этих вопросах очень много. Когда Бхану Свами пару лет назад дал на лидерской санге в Маяпуре революционную лекцию о понимании дикши в ИСККОН, у большинства слушателей челюсти отвалились. Одна ученица Прабхупады воскликнула "Махарадж, мне страшно!". А после повторения этой же лекции для русскоязычных лидеров (я переводил ее), большинство преданных просто растерянно смотрели по сторонам и не знали что сказать, т.к. Махарадж на основе шастр и традиции все четко разложил. То есть, наступила полная ясность, но она вступила в такое сильное противоречие с шаблонным пониманием, сложившимся в ИСККОН, что некоторые лидеры сказали, что эту лекцию лучше не давать слушать основной массе преданных "чтобы не разрушить их веру". Я тогда был сильно удивлен таким подходом. Мне всегда казалось, что веру надо подпитывать настоящим знанием, а не социальными мифами. Но оказалось, что так думают далеко не все. Кому-то важнее поддерживать сложившиеся стереотипы или социальные мифы, игнорируя строгое и ясное понимание, вытекающее из шастр и традиции.

Арджуна получил посвящение от Кришны, когда выслушал Бхагавад-гиту и изменил свое отношение к битве, или нет? Прахлад Махарадж получил посвящение от Нарады, находясь во чреве матери и даже не видя своего гуру, а только слыша его, или нет? Склонен думать, что да. А также могу привести кучу примеров того, когда люди прошли формальную дикшу, но их сердце не изменилось. Так была дикша в их случае или нет? А уж в вопросах Харинамы и Гаятри, что есть, дикша, а что есть просто Нама-дан, который не зависит от посвящения, тут вообще в головах большинства преданных полнейший туман. И я думаю, что "новый подход" должен означать просто прояснение всех этих совсем не новых понятий.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Что-то здесь в корне неправильно, иначе не пришлось бы решать столько много проблем там, где их раньше и не существовало. Нужен какой-то другой, новый подход.


Почему бы вам не применить научный подход? Вы пытаетесь возводить в основание конструкции тезиса пустые предпосылки, в форме слов с отсутствующим физическим референтом, иначе говоря абстрактные понятия с предельным уровнем энтропии смысла в определениях агентов коммуникации ( участников обсуждения), из за этого все ваши тезисы рушатся в глазах обратной стороны. Иначе говоря вы пытаетесь выстроить воздушный замок на фундаменте из воздуха, то есть терминами Прабхупады вы "нигде" (в истинной дискуссии). У вас неопределенны понятия самого поставленного вопроса. Ваш вопрос поставлен так " Может ли женщина быть дикша гуру"

У вас неопределенно ни одно из этих понятий, а так же их связи. Обычно если кто то вступает в диспут не ради поиска истины, а ради чувственных наслаждений, то есть для того чтобы убить время и повозбуждать свой ум самопозицированием как "тот, кто выше других", то как только этот второй мотив перестает удовлетворятся, иными словами как только такой спорщик встает перед фактом своей неспособности ответить на доводы и вопросы оппонента, то сразу же переключается на тех, с кем он может удовлетворять свою ложную гордость, то есть на элементов с еще более низким уровнем интеллекта чем у него. Так глупый попадает в ловушку деградации и становится еще более глупым, поскольку всегда общается с теми, кто глупее его, и в результате такой элемент полностью утрачивает интеллект, иными словами все слова, которые из него исходят по смыслу становятся тождественны рефлексии животного на раздражитель и означают лишь в своей сущности заложенного смысла - "приятно" и "неприятно", утрачивая какой бы то не было физический референт.

Если хотите ответить на поставленный вопрос, то для начала нужно определить сам вопрос. Вы можете дать определения словам : 1) "может" 2) "женщина" 3) "дикша" 4) "гуру" , а так же понятия "дикша гуру" и "быть дикша гуру". У вас может уйти несколько жизней, прежде чем вы просто ясно установите значение понятия "может", если вы конечно не вкладываете в него референт традиционно другого языкового знака, например "имеет право". Давайте начнем именно с этого слова "может", оно в своем обозначении весьма интересное и полезное в качестве пищи для ума. Что вы подразумеваете под словом "может" ?

PS: пока писал не заметил, что тоже самое уже изложили участники постом выше.

PPS: Поэтому внесу тезис отсутствующий в посте выше. Если определения используемых понятий неистинны, то будет неистинным и вывод, а для того чтобы оценить истинность или не истинность определения, придется определить само понятие "истина", а для этого аксиоматично нужно быть "узревшим истину". Однако "Истина должна устанавливаться в истинной дискуссии."(Беседа 04.08.73 Лондон). Поэтому благоприятно для начала все таки поразмышлять над понятием "может".

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

О разных мнениях в ведическом обществе. Бхагавад-гита, глава 18 "Совершенство отречения":
ТЕКСТ 3: Одни мудрецы говорят, что нужно отказаться от любой кармической деятельности как от порочной, а другие утверждают, что человек никогда не должен отказываться от жертвоприношений, благотворительности и аскезы.
ТЕКСТ 4: О лучший из рода Бхараты, теперь выслушай Мое мнение о том, что такое отрешенность. О тигр среди людей, в писаниях говорится о трех видах отрешенности.

----------


## Aryan

Еще одну важную мысль хотел бы отметить из видео с Мадан Моханом пр. - ответственность за соответствие качествам дикша-гуру в большей степени должен нести духовный учитель кандидата(-тки), чем комитет (условно "призывная комиссия"). Это относится и к мужчинам и к женщинам.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Заставляет задуматься почему такой ажиотаж вокруг этого вопроса....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIIm5G_3Xzg

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Когда Бхану Свами пару лет назад дал на лидерской санге в Маяпуре революционную лекцию о понимании дикши в ИСККОН, у большинства слушателей челюсти отвалились. Одна ученица Прабхупады воскликнула "Махарадж, мне страшно!". А после повторения этой же лекции для русскоязычных лидеров (я переводил ее), большинство преданных просто растерянно смотрели по сторонам и не знали что сказать, т.к. Махарадж на основе шастр и традиции все четко разложил. То есть, наступила полная ясность, но она вступила в такое сильное противоречие с шаблонным пониманием, сложившимся в ИСККОН, что некоторые лидеры сказали, что эту лекцию лучше не давать слушать основной массе преданных "чтобы не разрушить их веру". Я тогда был сильно удивлен таким подходом. Мне всегда казалось, что веру надо подпитывать настоящим знанием, а не социальными мифами. Но оказалось, что так думают далеко не все. Кому-то важнее поддерживать сложившиеся стереотипы или социальные мифы, игнорируя строгое и ясное понимание, вытекающее из шастр и традиции


А нет ли каких ссылок на упоминаемые Вами слова Бхану Свами? Или скажем какие-либо видеоматериалы с его выступлением?
Хочется понять что именно Бхану Свами такого сказал о дикше, что это произвело упоминаемый Вами фурор.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Mp3 сделанные из семинара Бхану Свами в Хабаровске полгода назад:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/i2gbsuqw63...anu-1.mp3?dl=1
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zwy5j6ke6h...anu-2.mp3?dl=1

Можно скачать в телефон и слушать, имейте в виду, что файлы примерно по 80 MB. Или можно найти соответствующее видео на youtube. Перевод иногда не очень громкий, но смысл уловить можно.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

2018-02-11 Сложность понимания Дикши в ИСККОН (Бхану Свами, Маяпур, перевод ВКдас).mp3
http://static5.vrajendra.ru/audio/%D...%B0%D1%81).mp3

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А нет ли каких ссылок на упоминаемые Вами слова Бхану Свами? Или скажем какие-либо видеоматериалы с его выступлением?
> Хочется понять что именно Бхану Свами такого сказал о дикше, что это произвело упоминаемый Вами фурор.


Андрей в посте №337 дал ссылку на эту лекцию из Маяпура.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Андрей в посте №337 дал ссылку на эту лекцию из Маяпура.


Благодарю вас всех.
Ознакомимся.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Могут ли женщины быть дикша-гуру? - ЕС Бхакти Рагхава Свами   https://vk.com/matvey_antropov?z=vid...l_137943472_-2

----------


## Sitalatma das

В дополнение к семинару Бхану Свами, гугл перевод нескольких абзацев из книги "Бхактисиддханта Вайбхава" в которых описываются традиции в Гаудия Матхе. Бхану Свами говорил о "первой инициации" как "нама-дана" - вручение имени, однако и в Бхактисиддханта Вайбхава и в Прабхупада Лиламрите используется термин "харинама". Жирным выделил, то, что мне кажется интересным в свете семинара Бхану Свами:


Харинама была вручена людям, которые какое-то время общались с преданными Гаудия-маха и желали серьезно практиковать хари-бхаджану. Кандидаты на получение харинамы, приверженные ежедневному повторению мантры Харе Криша и воздержанию от основных влияний Кали-юги, упомянутых в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.17.38), путем отказа от пищи: мяса, рыбы, яиц и другой пищи, запрещенной для вайшнавов, особенно чеснок и лук; интоксиканты, в том числе легкие сорта, такие как чай, кофе и бетель; незаконная сексуальная связь; и азартные игры. (примечание в книге: *Согласно традиции, новички не начинали повторять маха-мантру на бусах, пока не получили официальную награду харинама* (что отличается от нынешней практики ИСККОН). Количество повторяемых кругов варьировалось у разных преданных. Это обсуждается в том 1, стр. 255.) Шрила Сарасвати Тхакур был первым, кто ввел эти четыре регулирующих принципа как явную предпосылку для ученичества. Раньше во всех вайшнавских сампрадайях это условие было невысказанным пониманием, но среди большинства апа-сампрадайей оно постепенно игнорировалось или намеренно неправильно истолковывалось до такой степени, что такая базовая садачара считалась ненужной и неважной. И помимо этих основных формальных условий, Шрила Сарасвати Тхакур также ожидал от своих учеников высокого уровня самоотверженности и преданности, что они серьезно стремятся к продвижению в Хари-бхакти и помогают продвигать миссию.

Обычно стремящиеся к харинаме инструктировались и направлялись старшими преданными, назначенными следить за их духовным прогрессом. Убедившись в истинной вере новичка в шуддха-бхакти, наблюдатель представил его Шриле Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати как пригодного для принятия харинамы. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати обычно давал харинаму преданным в группах, произнося маха-мантру и другие важные мантры и давая соответствующие наставления, особенно в отношении десяти оскорблений святых имен; тогда он предлагал каждому ученику бусы джапы, на которых он сначала пел. Это называлось *харинама-прадана* (посвящение харинамы) и не считалось дикшей как таковой, поскольку, будучи неотличным от Хари, харинама не является дикша-мантрой.

Когда он не мог присутствовать физически, Шрила Сарасвати Тхакур даровал харинаму, повторяя джапа-мала и отправляя ее ученику, устремленному через представителя, который по поручению Шрилы Сарасвати Тхакура давал указания относительно харинамы.

...


После присуждения харинамы стало ясно (was understood), что отношения между гуру и учеником теперь прочно установлены, и преданный официально принял Шуддха-бхакти. Если посвященный в харинаму следовал предписанным правилам, по крайней мере, год, то обычно он испытывал восхищение от (would be lustrated by) Дикши, получая мантры Брахма-гаятри и панчаратрика, чтобы ежедневно петь (chant). Это было в соответствии с Хари-бхакти-виласой, в которой говорится, что потенциальный гуру и ученик должны испытывать друг друга в течение года, прежде чем полностью посвятить себя друг другу. Тем не менее, иногда Шрила Сарасвати Тхакур одновременно давал и харинаму, и дикшу преданному, которого он считал достойным и которому, по его мнению, было полезно, немедленно получая соответствующие мантры. Что касается матха-васи, то он часто вручал харинаму на гаура-джаянти и дикшу на следующую джанмаштами или наоборот.

*Только получив дикшу, преданный Гаудия-матха может стать полноправным учеником Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати с добавлением суффикса «дас» к его имени.* Дикша получил брахманический статус, дающий право получателю совершать богослужение и священнические ритуалы. По этим причинам быть *Дикшитой* было воспринято как превосходство *харинама-ашриты* (в святилище святого имени). В соответствии со стандартной ведической культурой и, как это особенно отмечалось вайшавами, общее правило состояло в том, что младшие преданные должны предлагать дандават и вести себя уважительно по отношению к пожилым людям, которые ответят взаимностью ласковыми делами и руководством. Старшинство было определено особенно количеством лет, потраченных на миссию, и *те, у кого была дикша, считались на ступеньку выше харинама-ашриты*.

Однако Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати не всегда соглашался с такими представлениями о старшинстве. В Шри Гаудия Матхе Кунджа Бихари Прабху однажды договорился о том, чтобы дикшита сидел так, чтобы принимать маха-прасад отдельно от тех, кто был «просто» харинама-ашритой. Когда Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати увидел это, он заметил: «*Дикшиты уступают харинама-ашрите. Они не верят, что имя и имя (name and the named) не отличаются. Для них требуется поклонение божествам* ». Затем он процитировал высказывания Господа Чайтаньи:« Иха хаите сарва-сиддхи хайбе сабара »(одно только святое имя дает все совершенство) и дикша пуранчарйа-видхи апекшна на каре (со святым именем не нужно проходить посвящение или соблюдение пуранчарйи, как и в случае с другими мантрами) .1 Действительно, некоторым ученикам он никогда не давал дикшу, считая одного харинамы достаточным для их духовного развития. И он сказал: «*Успех Дикши - это склонность к харинаме. Тот, кто остается твердым в воспевании без оскорблений, должен понимать, что он уже подвергся дикше и всем другим делам* »2.

Человек из низшей касты из Ассама, который слышал о трансцендентных качествах Шрилы Сарасвати Тхакура, пришел в Майапур, чтобы стать его учеником. Он не знал, что Шрила Сарасвати Тхакур даровал брахманическое посвящение квалифицированным кандидатам независимо от их рождения. Ему дали харинаму и сказали, что он может вернуться через некоторое время, чтобы получить дикшу. В те дни кастовая скобка (bracketing) была чрезвычайно сильной и считалась неизменной, поэтому, несмотря на то, что этот преданный строго следовал домашним предписаниям преданности, он не хотел принимать упавиту, опасаясь преследований для себя и своей семьи, если бы он нарушил общественные нормы, став брахман. Когда этот ученик в следующий раз встретил Шрилу Сарасвати Тхакура и обрисовал его дилемму, ему сказали, что нет необходимости принимать Дикшу; если бы он просто следовал предписанным правилам и повторял святое имя Кришны, он непременно продвинулся бы в бхакти и в конечном итоге был бы спасен от материального затруднения. Более того, он не должен думать о себе более низко, чем ученики Дикшиты Шрилы Сарасвати Тхакура.

...

В первые дни миссии Шрила Сарасвати Тхакур дарил женщинам только харинаму, но не дикшу. Поэтому, когда его ученик-харинама Шримати Сароджавасини деви попросил мантра-дикшу, он сначала отказался. Однако по ее назойливым просьбам он, наконец, уступил. После этого он свободно давал Дикшу женщинам-ученикам с соответствующей квалификацией, передавая панчаратрику дикша-мантры, но не Брахма-гаятри или священную нить, которую носили мужчины-брахманы. Во многих случаях женщины получали харинаму или дикшу одновременно со своими мужьями. Поскольку от дикшита требовалось принимать пищу, приготовленную только дикшитами, было, таким образом, практично и естественно, что саха-дхармини (жена, которая исполняет дхарму вместе со своим мужем) получает дикшу вместе со своим супругом. В некоторых случаях женщины были инициированы, даже если их мужья не были.

Следуя примечаниям в тексте - Сароджавасини и её сестра были первыми женщинами учениками Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати и они были тётками Прамода и Винода Бихари, которые сами были одними из первых учеников. Эти тётки собственно и привезли своих племянников в Маяпур чтобы встретиться с Бхактисиддхантой Сарасвати.


В отношении инициаций в присутствии своего гуру:

По мере того, как деятельность института и число учеников увеличивались, практиковалось, чтобы младшие преданные руководствовались старшими, а не непосредственно Шрилой Бхактисиддхантой Сарасвати. Следовательно, некоторые ведущие преданные в разных регионах стали виртуальными ?икша-гуру для тех, кто находится в их регионе; примерами были Шримад Бхарати Махарадж в Дакке, Шрипада Джадубара дас Адхикари в Мименсингхе и Бхакти Судхакара Прабху в Ориссе. Как правило, Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати давал Дикшу только тем ученикам, которых рекомендовал один из этих доверенных старших. Он ссылался на таких преданных-последователей по отношению к их наставникам - например, «*Сундаранандера-лока*» или «*Бхакти-Судхакарера-лока*». Обычно брахмачари, живущие в Гаудия-матхе, находились под покровительством санньяси, а домохозяева жили снаружи наблюдали старшие грихастхи. Эта система организации в соответствии с различными местами и уровнями власти способствовала росту Гаудия-матхи.


Слово "лока" в этом смысле очень примечательно. Выглядит так, что у ученика создавалась своя "лока", своя "планета" в общепринятом смысле, и внутри этой локи гуру ученика как бы прямо и не присутствовал, то есть не было нарушения принципа не инициировать в присутствии своего гуру. В теме о космологии я уже писал о том, как лучше понимать слово "лока". В принципе, это то, что является видимым, то, что является воспринимаемым. То есть если ученик постоянно ездит проповедуте по деревенькам, а его гуру никогда туда и не залетает, то эти деревеньки можно считать локой ученика, а не локой гуру. То есть не будет одновременного присутствия.

----------


## Sitalatma das

И вот послушав Бхану Свами, почитав, как это практиковалось в Гаудия Матхе, прочитав рекоммендацию, данную подкомитетом Джи Би Си в декабре прошлого года, где говорилось, что "Vaisnavis give only hari-nama initiation and not mantra-diksa" - вайшнави могут давать только харинама инициацию, а не мантра-дикшу, то как тогда понимать резолюцию Джи Би Си?

"После долгого изучения, диалога и исследований Джи-би-си пришел к следующему выводу. Решено, что:

1. Вайшнави имеют право давать дикшу в ИСККОН..."

Что здесь имеется в виду под дикшей? Создаётся впечатление, что над этим никто особенно не задумывался. 

Ещё один важный момент - Бхану Свами упоминал три вида мантр, и это видно и в практике Гаудия Матх - Харе Кришна, Вайшнава мантры для поклонения божествам, и Брахма-гаятри (наша обычная гаятри). Кто может подсказать, где и когда в ИСККОН ввелись эти тайные вайшнавские мантры? Во время первой в ИСККОНе брахманской инициации, где матаджи Говинда и Джадурани "выпросили" у Прабхупады инициацию наравне с мужчинами, речь шла именно о Брахма Гаятри, а тайные вайшнавские мантры не упоминались. Я сам никаких других мантр кроме гаятри со второй инициации не помню.

Крипамоя Прабху, сам инициирующий гуру, пишет в статье сравнительно недавно опубликованной в Дандаватс:

"Being offered the Gayatri mantra and other Pancharatrika mantras constitute Second Initiation within ISKCON."

"Гаятри мантра и другие Панчаратрика мантры составляют второе посвящение в ИСККОН."

О чём идёт речь? Чего я упустил? Откуда это пошло?

В Бхарадваджа Самхите речь идёт именно об этих вайшнавских мантрах, а не о "Брахма-Гаятри". Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати во время дикши женщинам давал только эти вайшнавские мантры, а Шрила Прабхупада давал женщинам только гаятри, насколько мне известно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> "Raja Kumari dasi", cпасибо за золотые слова Хари Паршада.


Вы куда-то торопитесь..? 
Можно сказать размерено, без спешки и фамильярности?  
Вот так:  "за золотые слова Шримана Хари Паршада Даса" 






> А также за предыдущие исследования по различным обращениям к женщинам преданным. Хотя в результате я не могу сообразить как правильно обращаться к вам.


Не только ко мне. Это общий Вайшнавский этикет. 

Прабху правильно обращаться к матаджи без называния _духовного_ имени на санскрите.
В зависимости от возраста и статуса обращаются: 

просто МАТА (ДЖИ), 

ВАЙШНАВИ,

МАТА ТХАКУРАНИ, 

ДИДИ, 

ДИДИ МА 


Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что не надо обращаться _к матерям по имени_ . 
 Вот разговор об этом из Фолио, 4 года тому назад цитировала, и еще раньше : 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post143013 : 


Утренняя прогулка 2 ноября 1975, Найроби

Индиец 4: У них такая теория... Я спрашиваю у Прамукхи Свами: "Зачем вы это установили? Зачем говорите своим ученикам, что они не должны смотреть в лицо женщине?" Он отвечает: "Мы должны избегать этого". Тогда я говорю: "Хорошо, но вы просто идете по дороге и женщин автоматически видите". Он говорит: "Мы отвернемся в сторону". Я ему говорю: Сначала вы женщину увидите. Потом только отвернетесь (смех). Позже вы взглянете. Вы еще женщин не видели. У вас понимания нет, знаете ли".

Prabhupаda: Все это фальшивые вещи. Надо приучаться: "matravat para-daresu", все женщины - мои матери. Тогда можно будет жить... Поэтому по этикету к каждой женщине обращаются "*Ма, ма, мама*". Таков этикет.

Brahmananda: А как вы говорите, "Мать Рукмини"? Например, есть преданная, которую зовут Рукмини. Вы говорите "Мать Рукмини"? Как вы обращаетесь к женщине? Говорите "мать", и потом имя преданной?

Prabhupаda: Нет. Просто «*Мать*».

Brahmananda: Просто «мать».

Prabhupаda: Да. Их нужно учить обращаться «мать». Это будет обучением.

Индиец 4 : В нашей культуре в Индии они никогда не называют имени матери, дети не называют.

Prabhupаda: Нет. *Просто «мама» и всё*.  И если женщина относится к мужчине как к сыну - это очень хорошо. Это безопасно.

Индийка : Мы используем очень приятный звук – «джи»: Мата джи, Пита джи, Брата джи, Бахин джи.

Prabhupаda: Или... И женщины говорят: "Pita"(?) . Все это очень хорошо.

Преданный 5: Проблема только в том, что на западе нам привычнее не любить своих матерей.

Prabhupаda: Что?

Преданный 5 : На западе мы не любим наших матерей.

Prabhupаda: Поэтому вам надо забыть, с запада вы или с востока. (обрыв)



Также при _цитировании_ на форуме всем и так понятно, к кому обращение. 

А для называния матаджи в 3-м лице Гаудия-Вайшнавы говорят: 

ШРИМАТИ _ духовное имя _  ДАСИ 
ШРИМАТИ _ духовное имя _ ДАСИ ДЖИ 








> "Матаджи Раджа Кумари" вроде было отвергнуто.


Согласно этикету Вайшнавов.   
Подробнее - в теме "Дас или Прабху" : http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post155062






> иначе не пришлось бы решать столько много проблем там, где их раньше и не существовало


Они существовали.

----------


## Шридам дас

> Почему бы вам не применить научный подход? Вы пытаетесь возводить в основание конструкции тезиса пустые предпосылки, в форме слов с отсутствующим физическим референтом, иначе говоря абстрактные понятия с предельным уровнем энтропии смысла в определениях агентов коммуникации ( участников обсуждения), из за этого все ваши тезисы рушатся в глазах обратной стороны. Иначе говоря вы пытаетесь выстроить воздушный замок на фундаменте из воздуха, то есть терминами Прабхупады вы "нигде" (в истинной дискуссии). У вас неопределенны понятия самого поставленного вопроса. Ваш вопрос поставлен так " Может ли женщина быть дикша гуру"
> 
> У вас неопределенно ни одно из этих понятий, а так же их связи. Обычно если кто то вступает в диспут не ради поиска истины, а ради чувственных наслаждений, то есть для того чтобы убить время и повозбуждать свой ум самопозицированием как "тот, кто выше других", то как только этот второй мотив перестает удовлетворятся, иными словами как только такой спорщик встает перед фактом своей неспособности ответить на доводы и вопросы оппонента, то сразу же переключается на тех, с кем он может удовлетворять свою ложную гордость, то есть на элементов с еще более низким уровнем интеллекта чем у него. Так глупый попадает в ловушку деградации и становится еще более глупым, поскольку всегда общается с теми, кто глупее его, и в результате такой элемент полностью утрачивает интеллект, иными словами все слова, которые из него исходят по смыслу становятся тождественны рефлексии животного на раздражитель и означают лишь в своей сущности заложенного смысла - "приятно" и "неприятно", утрачивая какой бы то не было физический референт.
> 
> Если хотите ответить на поставленный вопрос, то для начала нужно определить сам вопрос. Вы можете дать определения словам : 1) "может" 2) "женщина" 3) "дикша" 4) "гуру" , а так же понятия "дикша гуру" и "быть дикша гуру". У вас может уйти несколько жизней, прежде чем вы просто ясно установите значение понятия "может", если вы конечно не вкладываете в него референт традиционно другого языкового знака, например "имеет право". Давайте начнем именно с этого слова "может", оно в своем обозначении весьма интересное и полезное в качестве пищи для ума. Что вы подразумеваете под словом "может" ?
> 
> PS: пока писал не заметил, что тоже самое уже изложили участники постом выше.
> 
> PPS: Поэтому внесу тезис отсутствующий в посте выше. Если определения используемых понятий неистинны, то будет неистинным и вывод, а для того чтобы оценить истинность или не истинность определения, придется определить само понятие "истина", а для этого аксиоматично нужно быть "узревшим истину". Однако "Истина должна устанавливаться в истинной дискуссии."(Беседа 04.08.73 Лондон). Поэтому благоприятно для начала все таки поразмышлять над понятием "может".


______________________

Самое адекватное мнение из всей ветки форума.
Позволю себе согласиться с написанным.

Вещи серьезные выносят на обсуждение, но сформировано все топорно и непродуманно.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> ... ясно установите значение понятия "может", если вы конечно не вкладываете в него референт традиционно другого языкового знака, например "имеет право".


В аргументах оппонентов это уже звучало. По памяти, они в одном месте говорили, что даже если и доказано, что женщина может стать гуру, из этого ещё не следует, что она должна или имеет право исполнять обязанности гуру. Обычно оппоненты в этой связи упоминают примеры Кунти, Драупади, и других великих женщин преданных прошлого, и ссылаются на обязанности женщин по правилам варнашрамы. Лично я то же самое имел в виду когда сравнивал это с умением забивать гвозди. 

Позвольте сказать пару слов о семинаре Бхану Свами. Я прослушал три его варианта и заметил что он практически нигде не упоминает силу личностного общения с гуру, и под этим я имею в виду тот момент, когда гуру принимает ученика. "Лично я лично тебя обязуюсь привести к Богу". В тех определениях инициации, которые использовал Бхану Свами этот аспект не освещается. Он иногда упоминал о принятии кармы ученика как об обычном принятии ответственности, типа как муж берёт на себя карму жены, но здесь всё-таки есть большая разница. 

Как ученики мы хотим действовать под руководством гуру помогая его миссии, то есть не для себя и не для мужа или для родины-матери, или для правительства, а строго для исполнения миссии Господа Чайтаньи, Шрилы Прабхупады, и нашего гуру. Мы полагаем, что наш гуру посвятил себя целиком исполнению этой миссии и именно в этом видим залог всех его остальных квалификаций. Мы хотим, чтобы наша жизнь тоже обрекла какой-то высший смысл, и потому ищем гуру, который мог бы этим смыслом её наполнить, то есть занять нас в служении Господу и Шриле Прабхупаде. Поэтому мы обычно ищем приказов и наставлений в каждом аспекте нашей жизни, и когда такие приказы есть это перевешивает все остальные аргументы. "Мой гуру лично меня попросил и это стало миссией моей жизни."

По-моему этот аспект как-то утерялся в семинаре Бхану Свами где всё сводится к "дикша гуру даёт мантру" и на этом его роль заканчивается. Конечно, Бхану Свами много говорил о шикша гуру, но и это не совсем то, что я имею в виду. Шикшу можно получать от любого и каждого, было бы умение слушать, и на совершенно разные предметы, но миссию которой человек может посвятить свою жизнь этими наставлениями не заменишь. Они будут только помогать. Также подобная миссия не требует множества слов. Шрила Прабхупада услышал только одно предложение - проповедуй на английском, и это было всё, что надо. 

Шикша это также не совсем то, что имеется в виду в известном стихе о важности садху-санги, которая приносит все совершенства, включая Кришна-прему. Такая садху санга может дать эффект за долю секунды, лава-матру, и необязательно зависит от слов. Одного жеста, одного взгляда может быть достаточно. Многие преданные десятилетиями помнят такие редкие, но важные моменты с Шрилой Прабхупадой, и никогда их не забудут. В эти моменты они действительно видят Шрилу Прабхупаду как их вечного гуру, независимо от инициаций, наречения именами, гаятри мантр и прочего.

В подобном определении гуру половые признаки значения не имеют и поэтому с этой точки зрения резолюция Джи Би Си вполне понятна и приемлема, но нужны ли вообще резолюции регламентирующие подобные чисто духовные отношения? Резолюции говорят о классах людей - вот эти ученики, вот эти гуру, ученики делают то, гуру делают это, и все могут всему строго следовать, но можно ли подобным образом регулировать настоящие духовные искры? И нужно ли каждому, кто зажёг такую искру, давать титул "дикша-гуру", который, что ни говори, меняет социальный статус человека в нашем обществе и обязывает его следовать определённому образу жизни до самой смерти. По тому же Бхану Свами, обязанности дикша гуру совсем другие.

Ещё раз повторю старый вопрос - действительно ли во время второй инициации в сегдняшнем ИСККОНе дают секретные вайшнавские панчаратрика мантры? Было ли так всегда, и если нет - откуда это пошло?

В рекоммендации подкомитета Джи Би Си, которую я уже упоминал, есть вопрос: "Why not have male gurus give the Brahma - gayatri mantra and *female gurus give the other ( p??car?tr?ka ) mantras*?" То есть речь идёт о предложении, что женщины гуру могут давать панчаратрика мантры, а мужчины обычную Брахма Гаятри. Это получается какой-то третий вид инициации - в Харе Кришна, в Панчаратру, и в Брахма Гаятри. Где-то будет конец таким нововведениям?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Позвольте сказать пару слов о семинаре Бхану Свами. Я прослушал три его варианта и заметил что он практически нигде не упоминает силу личностного общения с гуру, и под этим я имею в виду тот момент, когда гуру принимает ученика. "Лично я лично тебя обязуюсь привести к Богу". В тех определениях инициации, которые использовал Бхану Свами этот аспект не освещается. Он иногда упоминал о принятии кармы ученика как об обычном принятии ответственности, типа как муж берёт на себя карму жены, но здесь всё-таки есть большая разница.


А кому-нибудь из присутствующих дикша-гуру пообещал в момент инициации, что "Лично я лично тебя обязуюсь привести к Богу"? Я такого никогда не слышал, хотя присутствовал на многих церемониях посвящения. Поэтому Бхану Махарадж и не осветил этот момент, т.к. в большинстве случаев дикша-гуру не принимает активного участия в обучении и духовной жизни ученика. Он инициирует от имени Парампары и может даже не помнить большинства своих учеников. Хотя в другом своем выступлении на эту тему Бхану Махарадж сказал, что ученику нужна энергия Бхакти-шакти, которую он может получить от гуру в момент инициации. Но этот же импульс он может получить и от Шикша-гуру.

----------


## Sitalatma das

У Бхану Свами могло быть много веских причин не говорить об этом аспекте, дело не в этом, а в том, насколько он важен в жизни преданных. Конечно, наверно ни один гуру таких слов прямо не произносил и это не соотвествовало бы положению любого возвышенного преданного - давать подобные обещания от своего имени, но это всегда подразумевалось со стороны учеников, по крайней мере в той ятре, где я присоединился. Есть также и широко известные слова Прабхупады, что духовный учитель приходит за своими ученикаи из жизни в жизнь, пока всех не вернёт обратно в духовный мир. То есть лично, за каждым, за всеми кому пообещал, и этот "контракт" фиксируется в момент инициации. Таково было общее понимание когда я рос в ИСККОНе. А что, сейчас изменилось?

Я не знаю, где надо искать шастровые подтверждения такой интерпретации дикши, но я точно его не сам придумал.

Бхану Свами с самого начала пользовался определениями дикши данными в шастрах, в Падма Пуране, насколько я помню, и подкреплял это Бхакти Сандарбхой Дживы Госвами, и возможно именно поэтому за пределы этих определений он не выходил. Я помню место, где он упоминал силу бхакти-шакти, но в целом в этот аспект он глубоко не вдавался. Это не значит, что его выбранные определения неверны, просто что есть другие аспекты инициации, которые они не затрагивают. Мадан Мохан Прабху, например, для определения дикши опирается на Чайтанья Чаритамриту где преданный выбирает из нескольких шикша гуру того, кому он готов безоговорочно отдать свою жизнь, и ясно что это не ограничивается ритулом дикши, что бы этот ритуал не включал.

По следам ритуалов дикши - только что видел цитату из Бхавишья Пураны, приведённую Джананиваса Прабху, где говорится, что в Кали Югу появится один Индус, который будет проповедовать Веды на языке млеччх и инициировать огнём. До семинара Бхану Свами я об этом и не знал - что огненная ягья при нашей первой инициации в Гаудия Матхах не проводилась. За достоверность цитаты поручиться не могу.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> У Бхану Свами могло быть много веских причин не говорить об этом аспекте, дело не в этом, а в том, насколько он важен в жизни преданных. Конечно, наверно ни один гуру таких слов прямо не произносил и это не соотвествовало бы положению любого возвышенного преданного - давать подобные обещания от своего имени, но это всегда подразумевалось со стороны учеников, по крайней мере в той ятре, где я присоединился. Есть также и широко известные слова Прабхупады, что духовный учитель приходит за своими ученикаи из жизни в жизнь, пока всех не вернёт обратно в духовный мир. То есть лично, за каждым, за всеми кому пообещал, и этот "контракт" фиксируется в момент инициации. Таково было общее понимание когда я рос в ИСККОНе. А что, сейчас изменилось?


Я думаю, что такой важный пункт контракта, как обязательство вернуть ученика к Богу, должен не "иметься в виду", а ясно проговариваться. Ведь ученик ясно проговаривает свои обеты. А гуру ничего не обещает в момент дикши. Получается какой-то односторонний контракт. Ведь ученик может ожидать именно этого, а гуру может иметь в виду что-то иное. Например, гуру может быть уровня Мадхйама-адхикари и не являться еще освобожденной душой, но следовать за Прабхупадой. В этом случае Гуру не может освободить ученика, т.к. сам еще не является освобожденной душой, но он находится под покровительством освобожденной души и как-то все это прицепом идет... Примерно такое понимание транслировали почти все гуру в 1998 после ухода Харикеши экс-Свами. В книге "Шикша-гуру - возрождение традиции в ИСККОН" Шиварама Свами говорит именно об этом. Идея немного напоминает ритвиков, однако в отличие от них утверждает все-таки важность принятия живого гуру. Но при этом подчеркивается мысль, что освобождает нас Прабхупада, как главный гуру ИСККОН.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Как ученики мы хотим действовать под руководством гуру помогая *его* миссии, то есть не для себя и не для мужа или для родины-матери, или для правительства, а строго для исполнения миссии Господа Чайтаньи, Шрилы Прабхупады, *и нашего гуру*. Мы *полагаем*, что наш гуру посвятил себя целиком исполнению этой миссии и именно в этом видим залог всех его остальных квалификаций.


Про "может" и "имеет право" поделюсь размышлениями, а точнее анализом данных, в скором времени в теме "зависит ли бхакти от варнашрамы", там как раз нить повествования вышла на определения этих двух понятий. А сейчас можно проанализировать обозначенные вами тезисы. Вы указали на три миссии: 1) миссия Господа Чайтаньи, 2) миссия Шрилы Прабхупады , 3) миссия вашего гуру. Но смотрите какой интересный момент, дело в том, что первые две миссии невозможно отделить друга от друга, поскольку миссия Господа Чайтаньи имеет в качестве своего (звукового, знакового) источника Шрилу Прабхупаду, то есть если например смотреть глазами стороннего аналитика, то он скажет, что Шри Чайтанья и его тезисы есть персонаж и сюжет, воспроизведенные в переведенном Прабхупадой на английский язык произведении Кришнадаса Кавираджа госвами , которое может восприниматься как биография или как художественный вымысел в зависимости от отношения к нему читателя. То есть для нас миссия Господа Чайтаньи это наставления Прабхупады, как и сам Господь Чайтанья для нас возникает из наставления Прабхупады о Нем. Таким образом не существует никакой вероятности того, что миссия Прабхупады каким то образом искажает миссию Господа Чайтаньи, понимаете? То есть Господь Чайтанья для нас и его миссия это не персонаж и тезисы указанные в Пуранах, Упанишадах, или даже непосредственно в произведении Кришнадаса Кавираджа госвами на бенгали, Господь Чайтанья и Его миссия это персонаж и тезисы, указанные в произведении Прабхупады, написанном на английском. Таким образом разделение миссии на миссию Господа Чайтаньи и миссию Прабхупады логически не правильно. При этом разделять миссию "вашего духовного учителя" и миссию Прабхупады логически допустимо, поскольку кто то может либо по неведению, либо из корыстных побуждений под лозунгом миссии Прабхупады вводить вас в заблуждение в отношении неё и уводить по ложному пути действий, непредусмотренных миссией, или даже вредящих ей и вам. Вы пишите "Мы *полагаем*, что наш гуру посвятил себя целиком исполнению этой миссии", возникает вопрос о методологии вашего "предполагания", то есть на основе чего вы полагаете посвятил ли себя человек целиком или наполовину миссии Шрилы Прабхупады? Это первое. 

Второе. Дедуктивная аксиома такова, что для того, чтобы точно определить посвятил ли себя кто то целиком миссии Прабхупады, и соответствуют ли его тезисы тезисам Прабхупады, вам для этого неизменно нужно знать все положения миссии Прабхупады и все его тезисы. Согласны? Тут возникает еще один интересный момент. Для того, чтобы объективно определить того, кто способен изложить вам, не знающему всех положений и тезисов миссии Прабхупады, все положения и тезисы миссии Прабхупады, вам абсолютно необходимо узнать все положения и тезисы миссии Прабхупады. А если определять целевое назначение того, кто изложит вам все положения и тезисы миссии Прабхупады, как лишь изложение вам всех положений и тезисов миссии Прабхупады, то узнав все положения и тезисы миссии Прабхупады ( для того, чтобы определить того, кто способен изложить вам все положения и тезисы миссии Прабхупады.), обозначенная целевая необходимость того, кто способен изложить вам все положения и тезисы миссии Прабхупады, отпадает, поскольку вы уже сами становитесь тем, кто знает и способен изложить все положения и тезисы миссии Прабхупады. Согласны, что при условии отсутствия дополнительных целевых предназначений целевая необходимость в том, кто способен изложить вам все положения и тезисы миссии Прабхупады, отпадает, если вы и так знаете все положения и тезисы миссии Прабхупады? 

PS: надеюсь не сильно запутал мозг частым повторением одних и тех же слов.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Я думаю, что такой важный пункт контракта, как обязательство вернуть ученика к Богу, должен не "иметься в виду", а ясно проговариваться


Прошу меня простить, ибо уровень дискуссии по данному вопросу существенно выше моего понимания разумеется. Однако сама постановка вопроса мне интересна и потому хочется что-то сказать.
Многие иннициируемые ведь собственно априорно именно на это и рассчитывают - на гарантируемое обязательство возвращения к Богу. Хотя это разумеется и не проговаривается во время иннициации явственно и законодательно. Но тогда на что рассчитывает иннициирующий дикща-гуру? Вернее что априорно, то есть не декларируя законодательно и определенно, он предлагает ученику? И если с обязательствами ученика более-менее понятно - они выражаются в озвученных обетах, то обязательства дикша-гуру действительно не озвучиваются при иннициации. 
Да и сама эта сентенция - "возвращение к Богу", тоже требует серъезной расшифровки и комментариев.

----------


## Aryan

Пряиых обещаний ученику на инициациях от Махараджей я не слышал, но в лекциях на ягьях не раз слышал, что гуру ведет ученика в духовный мир.
Но для этого Гуру должен сам туда последовать, и кандидат в ученики может оценивать шансы на это. Для учеников Шрилы Прабхупады бонусом к квалификации может быть милость Ачарии.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Пожалуй я уточню свой предыдуший текст, привязав его к общей теме дискуссии:
В случае понимания того, каковы обязанности, и если угодно возможности, дикша-гуру в мужских телах, можно сделать вывод о том, смогут ли справиться с этими самыми обязанностями дикша-гуру в телах женских.
Ну и даже если и не вывод, то хотя бы аргументированное предположение...  :smilies:

----------


## Sitalatma das

> ученик ясно проговаривает свои обеты. А гуру ничего не обещает в момент дикши. Получается какой-то односторонний контракт.


Справедливое замечание, но если вспомнить о принципе безоговорочного предания, то что можно вообще от гуру требовать "по контракту"? Можно чего-то ожидать и на что-то надеятся, но это другое.




> миссия Господа Чайтаньи имеет в качестве своего (звукового, знакового) источника Шрилу Прабхупаду


Возможно верно было в самом начале, но сейчас есть достаточно много материалов, чтобы видеть Шрилу Прабхупаду в контексте традиции. 




> нужно знать все положения миссии Прабхупады и все его тезисы. Согласны?


Несогласен. От гуру ожидается посвятить всю свою жизнь, а не соответствовать всей миссии во всей её полноте. 




> Да и сама эта сентенция - "возвращение к Богу", тоже требует серъезной расшифровки и комментариев.


За фразу "возвращение к Богу" извиняюсь, можно было как-то по другому ожидания сформулировать. Мой упор был на личностном подходе - "это человек мой, я его знаю и за него ручаюсь, и если что, возьму за него полную ответственность" по сравнению "я ему мантру дал, а что он там с ней делать будет меня не касается, я тут больше не причём."

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Андрей Донской: миссия Господа Чайтаньи имеет в качестве своего (звукового, знакового) источника Шрилу Прабхупаду
> Sitalatma das: Возможно верно было в самом начале, но сейчас есть достаточно много материалов, чтобы видеть Шрилу Прабхупаду в контексте традиции.


Ничего не понял из ваших слов, вы можете пояснить на основе слов Прабхупады:

1) что значит "видеть Шрилу Прабхупаду в контексте традиции." ? Сошлитесь на слова Прабхупады о том, что " мы должны видеть его в контексте традиции".

2) для чего это нужно?

3)изложил ли Шрила Прабхупада науку сознания Кришны полностью и для совершенного понимания его слов достаточно изучать его слова, или понимание исключительно на основе его слов является неполноценным, и необходимо еще что то?

4) из каких источников, помимо слов Прабхупады предполагается брать положения и тезисы миссии Господа Чайтаньи, согласно вашему утверждению?

И вы не ответили на главный вопрос. Вы пишите: "Мы *полагаем*, что наш гуру посвятил себя целиком исполнению этой миссии", возникает вопрос о методологии вашего "предполагания", то есть на основе чего вы полагаете посвятил ли себя человек целиком или наполовину миссии Шрилы Прабхупады?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> 3)изложил ли Шрила Прабхупада науку сознания Кришны полностью и для совершенного понимания его слов достаточно изучать его слова, или понимание исключительно на основе его слов является неполноценным, и необходимо еще что то?


Для совершенного понимания слов гуру, нужно служить его указаниям. Невозможно достичь ничего совершенного, просто изучая слова, которые несовершенны по своей материальной природе. Созерцая несовершенное, невозможно достичь совершенства.

Первое и главное указание гуру - сосредоточься на совершенном.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Пожалуй я уточню свой предыдуший текст, привязав его к общей теме дискуссии:
> В случае понимания того, каковы обязанности, и если угодно возможности, дикша-гуру в мужских телах, можно сделать вывод о том, смогут ли справиться с этими самыми обязанностями дикша-гуру в телах женских.
> Ну и даже если и не вывод, то хотя бы аргументированное предположение...


У нас откуда-то взялось представление, что одними советами можно что-то изменить. И чаще всего думают так, что гуру советами или одними словами может привести ученика в духовный мир. Это не так. 

На самом деле, процесс довольно мистический. Гуру дает ученику Бхакти-шакти. Каким образом? Мистическим. Даже сам гуру это не контролирует. Шакти ему не принадлежит. Иначе она бы не находилась в нем. Бхакти шакти всецело и полностью принадлежит Кришне. Он реашет этот вопрос - кому и сколько выделить. Поскольку теперь ученик является счастливым обладателем этой шакти, её придется реализовывать. Это уже обязанность ученика, и как он с ней справится, зависит от него. С другой стороны, ученик дает гуру свою низшую шакти (грехи). Гуру жертвует эти грехи Кришне, таким образом наделяет ученика кроме бхакти шакти, также и вкусом.

Могут думать, что это какая-то обязанность, и что вкус обязательно вкусный. Нет, вкус зависит как от самой шакти, которой ученик мистически делится с учителем, сам не осознавая этого, а во вторых, от преданности ученика даже не самому гуру, как личности, а целям гуру, то есть фактически Кришне. Поэтому, например для нашего демонического общества, часто гуру человек неприятный. Такой вкус они получают. Но винить в этом должны себя, а не его.

Преданные любили Кришну, а демоны ненавидели. Об этом легко читать, но тяжело это признавать в себе.

Вся эта мистика имеет место не обязательно при дикше, а в присутствии любого, кто имеет контакт с Кришной. Прабхупада говорил в лекции от 10 июля 1973 года, - зачем нам эти все лучники и воины? Затем что все они связаны с Кришной. Всё что связано с Кришной - это тоже Кришна. Таким образом любой, кто связан с Кришной - гуру.

В чем же разница между мимо проходящим гуру и нашим гуру? Разница в количестве и качестве общения между нами и гуру. Поэтому для хорошего прогресса, общения должно быть много. Поэтому прав Бхану Свами, мало общения - мало толку. Гуру должен быть живой здесь на месте, а не где-то в космосе.

Кроме того, разница может быть от качества гуру, то есть от наличия в нем связи с Кришной, её качества и количества. 

Фикция и формальности не работают. Процесс нашего вытягивания из болота долгий и трудный. Поэтому с гуру нужно общаться долго и трудно. Одного поклонения фотографиям недостаточно.

Но самое интересное, что это всё бесполезная писанина, поскольку это всё одни только разговоры. Разговоры о процессах не заменят сами процессы. Разговоры о бхакти не заменят бхакти. Разговоры о гуру не заменят гуру.

Но может и не быть гуру. Достаточно одного воспевания, как говорил Бхану Свами. В самом воспевании присутствуют все гуру. Но могут и не присутствовать. Это зависит от воспевающего.

Из этого можно сделать вывод - всё зависит от ученика и воспевающего. Поэтому нет смысла говорить о гуру. Будет ученик, тогда будет и гуру. Если ученик не созрел, гуру ему не видать как своих ушей.

Для проформы. Тело не имеет значения. М или Ж. Имеет значение только имеет ли этот гуру контакт с Кришной. Знание на уровне писаний это тоже, конечно контакт, но этот контакт не на самом высоком уровне. _"Если ты не способен идти этим путем, то приложи усилия к тому, чтобы обрести знание."_ БГ 12.12. То есть, в этом контексте, если гуру не имеет связи с Кришной, то хотя бы пусть имеет знание, поскольку знание это тоже Кришна. Но Кришна совершенен, а доступное нам знание несовершенно. Так и духовный учитель, имеющий связь с Кришной совершенен, в то время, как учитель, просто обладающий знанием, несовершенен.

Но опять же, какой ученик, такой и учитель. Некоторым и Нарада Муни является в качестве учителя. Поэтому не думайте о гуру, хороший или плохой, а думайте о себе. Не зря ведь духовную практику называют самоосознанием. Бывает достаточно мимолетного контакта с настоящим гуру, чтобы жизнь перевернулась. Обычно так и происходит, поскольку настоящие гуру не расхаживают толпами по улицам, но в благоприятное время в благоприятном стечении обстоятельств такое возможно.

Могут подумать, о , теперь нужно ждать настоящего гуру. Нет, гуру не нужно ждать. Как только ученик готов, гуру явится мистическим образом. Он даже может не присутствовать телом. Достаточно обмена шакти. Все гуру уже присутствуют в воспевании.
За Кришной не заржавеет. Мы шаг, он десять. Но мы должны сделать этот шаг. А тратим время здесь в пустых разговорах, на неделание этого шага.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Андрей Донской, отвечать на многочисленные вопросы о единстве и различии миссий Господа Чайтаньи и Шрилы Прабхупады выходит за рамки этой темы, извините, где нибудь в другом месте в другой раз. Я использовал слово "полагаем" потому, что ко времени принятия инициации преданные, в следствие их неизбежной неофитности, толком ещё ничего не знают, хотя часто можно позавидовать их уверенности.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Мне кажется, что за исходную точку в этой дискуссии можно и нужно принять самоопределение данное Господом Чаитаньей - _гопипадакамалайордасадасанудаса_, и также _йасья прасадад бхагават-прасадо йасьяпрасадан на гатих куто пи_. То есть если в ходе дискуссии появляется мысль, что Кришне можно служить напрямую воспеванием Его имени, то её надо отвергнуть как не соответствующую нашему конституционному положению.

Также надо всегда помнить, что мы развиваем духовное знание не для того, чтобы видеть Кришну, а для того, чтобы Кришна увидел нас, а Он смотрит глазами гуру -_ йасьяпрасадан на гатих куто пи_, и то же самое слеует из _дасадасанудаса_.

Также не следует забывать _расо вай сах_, и что носителем нашей расы является наш гуру - опять же из _гопипадакамалайордасадасанудаса_.

Такое понимание вещей это отличительная черта Гаудия вайшнавизма.

4-ый стих Мукта Чариты Рагхунатха Даса Госвами начинается: "Я падаю ниц перед моим благословенным Шри Гуру, по чьей милости я принял возвышенное имя (нама-шрештхам), святое имя Кришны..." Шрештха значит "лучшее", то есть наполненное любовью к Богу. Шрила Джива Госвами в одном комментарии на ШБ пишет: "Святое имя можно воспевать двояко: обычно (кевала) и как наполненное привязанностью (снеха-самьюкта). Тот, кто воспевает обычно, достигнет обители Господа (салокья), но тот, кто воспевает с привязанностью, достигнет общения с Господом и получит личное служение Ему. То есть Рагхунатха Даса Госвами пишет, что такое "лучшее" имя он принял по милости гуру, не само пришло. То есть другим образом, в обход гуру, чистое имя не обрести.

----------


## Амира

> То есть если в ходе дискуссии появляется мысль, что Кришне можно служить напрямую воспеванием Его имени, то её надо отвергнуть как не соответствующую нашему конституционному положению.


Т.е. вы вообще отвергаете преданное служение?




> Также надо всегда помнить, что мы развиваем духовное знание не для того, чтобы видеть Кришну, а для того, чтобы Кришна увидел нас, а Он смотрит глазами гуру.


Зачем Кришне видеть глазами гуру? У Кришны есть свои глаза и Он всегда нас видит, значит можно успокоиться - мы всего достигли? Сознание Кришны как раз предполагает что мы видим Кришну везде и во всем, причем сами без посторонней помощи.

Откуда у людей такое рабское сознание и полное отсутствие веры в Кришну? Все ищут кумиров среди людей, чтобы поклоняться им, а Кришну считают выдумкой.




> Также не следует забывать _расо вай сах_, и что носителем нашей расы является наш гуру.


Носителем нашей расы являемся только мы сами и никто другой.




> 4-ый стих Мукта Чариты Рагхунатха Даса Госвами начинается: "Я падаю ниц перед моим благословенным Шри Гуру, по чьей милости я принял возвышенное имя (нама-шрештхам), святое имя Кришны..." Шрештха значит "лучшее", то есть наполненное любовью к Богу. Шрила Джива Госвами в одном комментарии на ШБ пишет: "Святое имя можно воспевать двояко: обычно (кевала) и как наполненное привязанностью (снеха-самьюкта). Тот, кто воспевает обычно, достигнет обители Господа (салокья), но тот, кто воспевает с привязанностью, достигнет общения с Господом и получит личное служение Ему. То есть Рагхунатха Даса Госвами пишет, что такое "лучшее" имя он принял по милости гуру, не само пришло. То есть другим образом, в обход гуру, чистое имя не обрести.


Гуру может проявиться как угодно. Это не нянька в детском саду. Можно встретить гуру один раз в жизни на короткий срок и больше никогда с ним не встречаться. Для Билвамангала Тхакура главным гуру стала Чинтамани, которая дала ему бхакти, а шикша гуру Сам Кришна.
Гуру это проявление Кришны. Тот кто служит Кришне попадет к Кришне, тот кто служит гуру, как человеку, попадет к гуру  :smilies: . Гуру может проявиться и через книги и наставления, гуру это не человек - это принцип. Т.е. человек никогда не может заменить Кришну, тот кто так думает никогда не сможет служить Кришне. Кришна может сделать гуру даже проститутку, но это не значит что по своим качествам она равна Кришне. Кришна как угодно может проявить Свое величие, но заслуги людей нет в этом. Человек может стать великим только если Кришна проявится через него и разумные люди видят в этом проявление величия Кришны.

У человека в материальном мире 2 сильных желания - это желание быть рабом (служить недостойным людям) и желание эгоизма (управлять рабами). И даже в преданное служение пытаются их внедрить. Не пора ли нам оставить все свои материальные желания и начать служить Кришне?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Справедливое замечание, но если вспомнить о принципе безоговорочного предания, то что можно вообще от гуру требовать "по контракту"?  Можно чего-то ожидать и на что-то надеятся, но это другое


В «Бхагавад Гите» Васудева Кришна говорит о важности предания Ему одному. Что же до отношений с учителем, то в той же «Гите» рекомендуется совершать в его отношении «пранипатена», «парипрашнена» и «севайа», но не «шаранам».
Впрочем вероятно, что это почти одно и то же…





> За фразу "возвращение к Богу" извиняюсь, можно было как-то по другому ожидания сформулировать


Вы ни при чем, поскольку эта фраза весьма расхожа и общеупотребительна.  Настолько расхожа и общеупотребительна,  что в большинстве случаев наверное никому и не понятна уже толком.





> Мой упор был на личностном подходе - "это человек мой, я его знаю и за него ручаюсь, и если что, возьму за него полную ответственность" по сравнению "я ему мантру дал, а что он там с ней делать будет меня не касается, я тут больше не причём."


Наверное это просто иное обозначение присоединения к парампаре, что собственно наверное и должен делать дикша-гуру со своим учеником. 
Не берусь разбирать этот процесс технологически, поскольку совершенно не понимаю, однако бытийно-онтологически наверное именно это и есть основная функция дикша-иннициации.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мне кажется, что за исходную точку в этой дискуссии можно и нужно принять самоопределение данное Господом Чаитаньей - _гопипадакамалайордасадасанудаса_, и также _йасья прасадад бхагават-прасадо йасьяпрасадан на гатих куто пи_. То есть если в ходе дискуссии появляется мысль, что Кришне можно служить напрямую воспеванием Его имени, то её надо отвергнуть как не соответствующую нашему конституционному положению.


Это почему? Можно перевод узнать этих санскритских терминов? Спасибо! Мне кажется у вас понимание такое, что воспевание отдельно (обет какой-то, обязаловка), а гопи с Кришной где-то отдельно. Но имя неотлично от Кришны, а Кришна не может существовать без гопи.




> Также надо всегда помнить, что мы развиваем духовное знание не для того, чтобы видеть Кришну, а для того, чтобы Кришна увидел нас, а Он смотрит глазами гуру -_ йасьяпрасадан на гатих куто пи_, и то же самое слеует из _дасадасанудаса_.


Почему вы думаете, что Кришна нас не видит? Кришна говорит Арджуне чтобы он сосредоточился на нем, а не наоборот.
Откуда вы решили, что Кришна смотрит глазами гуру? И что это меняет? У Кришны нет проблем. Он может смотреть чем хочет. Проблемы у нас. Увидеть Кришну - проблема наша, а не Кришнина. Чтобы увидеть Кришну, нужно это заслужить. Но чтобы начать служение, много не нужно. И гуру уже будет тут как тут. Просто нужно попытаться найти Кришну, и Кришна тут же выделить вам истинного гуру. Не нужно придумывать обязанности для гуру или выдумывать кто является гуру, а кто не является. Кришна выдаст вам пачку гуру, если вы захотите реализовать его имя хотя бы.




> Также не следует забывать _расо вай сах_, и что носителем нашей расы является наш гуру - опять же из _гопипадакамалайордасадасанудаса_.
> 
> Такое понимание вещей это отличительная черта Гаудия вайшнавизма.


Что такое носитель расы? Откуда по вашему берется раса, и каким образом мы к ней причастны?




> 4-ый стих Мукта Чариты Рагхунатха Даса Госвами начинается: "Я падаю ниц перед моим благословенным Шри Гуру, по чьей милости я принял возвышенное имя (нама-шрештхам), святое имя Кришны..." Шрештха значит "лучшее", то есть наполненное любовью к Богу. Шрила Джива Госвами в одном комментарии на ШБ пишет: "Святое имя можно воспевать двояко: обычно (кевала) и как наполненное привязанностью (снеха-самьюкта). Тот, кто воспевает обычно, достигнет обители Господа (салокья), но тот, кто воспевает с привязанностью, достигнет общения с Господом и получит личное служение Ему. То есть Рагхунатха Даса Госвами пишет, что такое "лучшее" имя он принял по милости гуру, не само пришло. То есть другим образом, в обход гуру, чистое имя не обрести.


Конечно не само. Чтобы имя созрело, нужно следовать указаниям духовного гуру во время воспевания. Но то, что дается в дикше, это еще не духовное имя.
Шри гуру - это духовный учитель. Но духовный не означает материальный. Духовное имя свободно от несовершенств. Поэтому оно святое, поэтому оно лучшее, поэтому оно наполнено любовью к Богу. Дым материального имени ест глаза. Поэтому духовное имя от следования духовному учителю. Шри гуру присутствует в Шри наме.

"Обычно" воспевать Шри наму невозможно. Нет никакого обычно. Кто обычно произносит буквы, не достигнет ничего. Кришна должен быть в воспевании. Об этом говорит Кришна в БГ. Сосредоточься на мне. Кто ищет как сосредоточиться на Кришне, и пытается это сделать, автоматически обретает гуру в этом процессе, т.к. Кришна заинтересован, чтобы его имя созрело, чтобы его форма созрела, чтобы его качества созрели и лилы проявились. Мы ищем как это сделать, а гуру нам в помощь. Гуру еще не Кришна в это время, поскольку сам Кришна еще не виден. Фактически в это время мы пытаемся сосредоточиться на гуру, воспеваем имя гуру. Гуру это тот, кто заменяет Кришну для нас, до тех пор, пока следуя наставлениям гуру, Кришна не проявился в форме нама, гуна, рупа, лила.
В лиле уже участвую гопи. В таком воспевании и гопи и прасад. Наверное об этом ваши санскритские термины про йасьяпрасадам и гопипадакамалам и даса анудаса. Хорошо бы перевод. Иностранное звучание терминов не доказывает их понимания. Ну даса анудаса я знаю - слуга слуги. Это тоже есть в воспевании. Гопипадакамалам - наверное какое-то поклонение лотосным стопам гопи. Тоже есть в воспевании. Но не буквально кланяться, а то, что нужно гопи. Служение им.
Почему вы думааете, что воспевание отдельно, а служение гопи отдельно?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Гуру появляется только как ответ на попытку служения. Хочу служить. Паарипрашнена севая. Если мы просто придем к дяде и скажем - будь нашим гуру, он не станет гуру, даже если захочет. Это не в его власти. Человек не может быть гуру по своему желанию или даже по назначению уполномоченным официальным органом. Знание это не слова. Знание принадлежит Кришне. Никто не может управлять знанием кроме Кришны. Поэтому гуру не может быть гуру по своей прихоти или по нашей. Гуру это не наши пожелания, не наша собачка, хочу заведу гуру, хочу не заведу. Кришна дает гуру. Кришна сделает гуру из любого или даже из воздуха, если вы захотите служить Кришне и его целям. Если такого стремления нет, ни один из уполномоченных гуру сам по себе не сможет быть нашим гуру. Гуру не бывает сам по себе. Гуру это всегда вместе с Кришной.

Вот пишут, что уттама адхикари может поднять любого до своего уровня по своему желанию. Но у уттама адхикари нет своего желания. Только желания Кришны. Поэтому гуру это всегда тот, кто исполняет волю Кришны.

Если какой-то совет уполномочит кого то быть гуру, это чепуха. Только Кришна имеет такую власть, т.к. только он дает знание. Поэтому только Кришна дает посвящение. Никакие гуру никого никуда не могут посвятить без воли на это Кришны. Если есть воля Кришны, то Кришна видит нас. Без Кришны никто не может передать знание. Он может передать слова, но эти слова без воли Кришны не войдут в сердце, и так и останутся словами. Чтобы слова вошли в сердце, нужно за это заплатить служением. Не служением гуру, а служением гуру в его служении Кришне, то есть служением Кришне. Служение Кришне рождает знание, то есть посвящение, то есть служение Кришне является нашим гуру. Сам гуру не является гуру без служения ученика Кришне. Бхакти шакти не передается без воли на это Кришны.

Внешний гуру это вспомогательный гуру. Одного его недостаточно. Вся гуру таттва задействована для развития служения Кришне.

Мы думаем человек это душа. Это заблуждение. Человек это миллионы душ. Человек это целый мир, вселенная. Там хватает гуру. Там хватает служения. Не думайте, что вот один внешний уполномоченный гуру всё сделает за нас. Человек не машина с водителем. Это целый мир со своими законами.

----------


## Андрей Донской

> Андрей Донской, отвечать на многочисленные вопросы о единстве и различии миссий Господа Чайтаньи и Шрилы Прабхупады выходит за рамки этой темы, извините, где нибудь в другом месте в другой раз.


Вы сделали публичное заявление о том, что Шрила Прабхупада перестал быть единственным источником обязательных для нас положений миссии Господа Чайтанья и его тезисов, в силу того, "что сейчас есть достаточно много материалов, чтобы видеть Шрилу Прабхупаду в контексте традиции.". Исходя из изученного мной описания действительности, данного Прабхупадой и собранном в фолио, и исходя из того что в этом описании действительности я не нахожу подтверждения вашим словам, я естественным образом делаю вывод о несоответствии вашего заявления действительности, и о том, что оно является вашим частным мнением. Закон таков : «Никто не должен приводить свое мнение. Чтобы подкрепить свои слова, мы обязаны цитировать авторитетное свидетельство » - Лекция БГ 30.07.73 Лондон
«Это наша обычная практика - всегда, когда мы что-то говорим, мы цитируем из авторитетных шастр. » - Лекция ШБ  08.07.75 Чикаго

Вы с самого начала обязаны были делать заявление только вместе с подтверждающей цитатой, это не я придумал, вы нарушите данное наставление Прабхупады, если не сошлетесь на Его слова, подтверждающие ваше заявление. Никакой традиции кроме того, как удовлетворить Вишну ( исполнением наставлений Прабхупады) у вайшнавов нет. «Наша единственная традиция – это как удовлетворить Вишну» (Лекция БГ 30.07.73 Лондон) Вы говорите о существовании еще какой то традиции, таким образом либо ваше утверждение является ложным, либо ложным является утверждение Прабхупады. Настаивая на истинности своего утверждения, вы тем самым утверждаете ложность утвержденного Прабхупадой, поэтому например я, как Его последователь, обязан настоять на том, чтобы вы привели доказательства ( из слов Прабхупады) этой противоречащей тезису ачарии теории. 




> Я использовал слово "полагаем" потому, что ко времени принятия инициации преданные, в следствие их неизбежной неофитности, толком ещё ничего не знают, хотя часто можно позавидовать их уверенности.


А я использовал слово " на основании чего вы предполагаете" в следствие того, что я задаю вопрос конкретно вам . Вы говорите, что вы предполагаете, что "наш гуру посвятил себя целиком исполнению этой миссии", я попросил вас уточнить на основании чего вы "предполагаете", посвятил ли себя ваш гуру на сто процентов, на половину или на 10% миссии Господа Чайтаньи? Вот к примеру представим теоретически, что ваш гуру вам говорит, что миссия Господа Чайтаньи подразумевает установить в храме мурти Иисуса и поклонятся ему, сменив дхоти, в качестве храмовой одежды на христианские балахоны, а после пуджи этому мурти, вступать во внебрачные беспорядочные половые связи с женщинами из общины, а так же расстреливать всех, кто не согласен с этим. На основании чего вы в таком случае будете "полагать" о том полностью ли такое следование соответствуют миссии Господа Чайтаньи или нет? Опережая ваш отсыл к постановлениям GBC или мнению других гуру, я уточню вопрос, представим теоретически, что такое постановление выходит на уровне единогласного голосования GBC и его поддерживают все лидеры Исккон, на основании чего в таком случае вы будете "полагать" о том, на сколько это соответствует миссии Господа Чайтаньи?

----------


## Sitalatma das

Из Чайтанья Чаритамриты, Мадхья, 11.27-28:

...Это еще одно подтверждение того факта, что Господу больше нравится, когда служат Его слуге. Есть поговорка: «Любишь меня, так люби и собачку мою!» Подобно этому, *приблизиться к Верховному Господу можно только через Его доверенного слугу. Это единственный путь.* Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху здесь ясно говорит Рамананде Раю: «Царь любит тебя, и это означает, что ему очень повезло. За его любовь к тебе Кришна непременно признает его».

ТЕКСТ 28

йе ме бхакта-джанах партха на ме бхакташ ча те джанах
мад-бхактанам ча йе бхактас те ме бхакта-тама матах

йе - которые; ме - Мои; бхакта-джанах - преданные; партха - о Партха; на - не; ме - Мои; бхактах - преданные; ча - и; те - те; джанах - люди; мат-бхактанам - Моих преданных; ча - но; йе - которые; бхактах - преданные; те - те; ме - Мной; бхакта-тамах - самые возвышенные преданные; матах - считаются (таково Мое мнение).

[Господь Кришна сказал Арджуне:] „*Те, кто утверждает, что преданы Мне, на самом деле не служат Мне. Но те, кто преданно служат Моему слуге, действительно являются Моими преданным*и“.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху цитирует здесь стих из «Ади-пураны». Этот стих также приводится в «Лагху-бхагаватамрите» (2.6).

Если всё ещё остаются сомнения, что это основополагающие принципы Гаудия Вайшнавизма - прочитайте первые стихи из первой главы Чайтанья Бхагаваты с комментариями Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати:

Стих 6
Прежде всего я приношу бессчетные поклоны стопам наиболее любимых и близких преданных Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

Стих 8
Верховный Господь провозгласил в Ведах и в «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: «Поклонение Моим преданным выше, чем поклонение Мне».

Комментарий:
Преданные, поклоняющиеся Господу в страхе и благоговении, вначале утверждают в своем сердце важность поклонения Богу, но, не понимая величия славы вайшнавов, они не могут обрести любовь к Господу. Об этом говорится в «Падма-пуране»:

а?ра?дхана?на?м? сарвеш?а?м?
виш?н?ор а?ра?дханам? парам
тасма?т паратарам? деви
тади?йа?на?м? самарчанам
арчайитва? ту говиндам?
тади?йа?н на?рчайет ту йах?
на са бха?гавато джн?ейах?
кевалам? да?мбхиках? смр?тах?
«Из всех видов поклонения самый высший — поклонение Господу Вишну. Но еще выше — поклонение вайшнаву, преданному Господа Вишну. Тот, кто совершает арчану Говинде, но пренебрегает поклонением преданным Говинды, не считается преданным Господа. Он — просто жертва ложной гордости».

Продолжение здесь. После 8-го стиха, прочитайте 9-ый и 10-ый - там ещё больше ссылок на важность служения преданным и невозможность приблизиться к Господу любым другим путём.

Если кто-то не знаком с _ясья-прасадад бхагават прасадо_, то придётся подождать пока ознакомятся, а самое главное впитают. Если кто-то всё это вроде знает, но принять не может - придётся подождать пока уйдёт достаточно гордости из сердца и человек увидит разницу между поклонением духовному учителю и мирским желанием играть в рабов. 

В недавней лекции Нараяни Матаджи, кандидатка в ЖДГ, упомянула "гопипадакамалайор" в контексте если я приду в духовный мир и меня спросят "Ты кто?", а я отвечу "Нараяни Даси", то меня не пустят и надо будет сказать "ученица Шрилы Прабхупады".

----------


## Амира

> *приблизиться к Верховному Господу можно только через Его доверенного слугу. Это единственный путь.*


Да, все верно. Мы и приходим к Кришне благодаря тем у кого уже есть знание о Нём. Благодаря Вьясе, Шриле Прабхупаде, Рупе Госвами и т.д.
А Кришна наделяет этих людей определенными полномочиями, чтобы мы могли получить знания через них.




> Комментарий:
> Преданные, поклоняющиеся Господу в страхе и благоговении, вначале утверждают в своем сердце важность поклонения Богу, но, не понимая величия славы вайшнавов, они не могут обрести любовь к Господу. Об этом говорится в «Падма-пуране»: 
> 
> а?ра?дхана?на?м? сарвеш?а?м?
> виш?н?ор а?ра?дханам? парам
> тасма?т паратарам? деви
> тади?йа?на?м? самарчанам
> арчайитва? ту говиндам?
> тади?йа?н на?рчайет ту йах?
> ...


А разве мы не понимаем величия славы вайшнавов? Мы почитаем и поклоняемся всем великим вайшнавам за их служение Кришне. 
Мы поклоняемся и Бхактивиноду Тхакуру и Рупе Госвами и Билвамангала Тхакуру и остальным великим вайшнавам и регулярно читаем с полной верой их произведения и наставления.




> Если кто-то не знаком с _ясья-прасадад бхагават прасадо_, то придётся подождать пока ознакомятся, а самое главное впитают. Если кто-то всё это вроде знает, но принять не может - придётся подождать пока уйдёт достаточно гордости из сердца и человек увидит разницу между поклонением духовному учителю и мирским желанием играть в рабов.


Раб тот, кто не хочет ничего делать и ни о чем думать, а только выполняет приказания. А ученик тот кто служит с верой, энтузиазмом и стремлением получить Кришну от человека, который Его уже обрел. Вот пусть каждый сам себя и оценит раб он или ученик. Нужно искать Кришну всегда и во всем и всеми доступными способами и гуру, который уже сам обрел Кришну, один из лучших таких способов, но гуру это инструмент который нам дает Кришна, когда мы жаждем обрести Его. 




> В недавней лекции Нараяни Матаджи, кандидатка в ЖДГ, упомянула "гопипадакамалайор" в контексте если я приду в духовный мир и меня спросят "Ты кто?", а я отвечу "Нараяни Даси", то меня не пустят и надо будет сказать "ученица Шрилы Прабхупады".


Наивный бред глупого ребенка  :smilies: . Сейчас каждый хочет показать свою верность Шриле Прабхупаде, чтобы привлечь последователей и обрести славу еще при жизни - материальную славу. Кришна вообще никого не интересует. Тот, кто не может сам стать лидером ищет фигуры, авторитетом которых можно компенсировать недостаток своих лидерских качеств. Все это алчность. Шрила Прабхупада просил всех полюбить Кришну и служить Ему, а в ответ все эти люди твердят что они не будут служить Кришне, а будут служить Шриле Прабхупада, но правда и эти их слова пусты, они так и не понимают ни Кришны ни Шрилы Прабхупады и так и не служат никому из них.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> «Из всех видов поклонения самый высший — поклонение Господу Вишну. Но еще выше — поклонение вайшнаву, преданному Господа Вишну. Тот, кто совершает арчану Говинде, но пренебрегает поклонением преданным Говинды, не считается преданным Господа. Он — просто жертва ложной гордости».


А где вы увидели пренебрежение поклонению преданным Говинды? И что вы считаете поклонением этим преданным? Чем, на ваш взгляд, отличается поклонение Господу от поклонению его преданным, если Господь всегда находится в окружении своих преданных (одно из качеств Кришны "Он всегда окружен преданными, питающими необыкновенную любовь к Нему.")?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если кто-то не знаком с _ясья-прасадад бхагават прасадо_, то придётся подождать пока ознакомятся, а самое главное впитают. Если кто-то всё это вроде знает, но принять не может - придётся подождать пока уйдёт достаточно гордости из сердца и человек увидит разницу между поклонением духовному учителю и мирским желанием играть в рабов.


Что впитать? Непонятные буквы? Я набрал в гугле, перевода не нашел. Каким образом можно ознакомиться с переводом? Просто ждать? Не могли бы вы помочь перевести все эти непонятные термины? Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## Sitalatma das

ЕвгенийК:

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=10205
http://sadhusangaucolodca.blogspot.c...blog-post.html




> А где вы увидели пренебрежение поклонению преданным Говинды?


Да вот хотя бы здесь:




> Наивный бред глупого ребенка.


Матаджи Нараяни за 70, пол-века в служении Шриле Прабхупаде, вырастила детей и внуков, преподаёт Бхагаватам во Вриндаване, за знание шастр является ведущим членом SAC, и тут её называют глупым ребёнком. Дожили.

----------


## Амира

> Матаджи Нараяни за 70, пол-века в служении Шриле Прабхупаде, вырастила детей и внуков, преподаёт Бхагаватам во Вриндаване, за знание шастр является ведущим членом SAC, и тут её называют глупым ребёнком. Дожили.


Простите, я так написала без всякого негативного смысла и не пыталась никого обидеть. Я уважаю пожилых людей проживших долгую жизнь и успевших много за эту жизнь сделать. Но каждый лидер, ведущий людей за собой должен быть ответственен. Я оценила эти слова с точки зрения уровня понимания науки о Кришне, я не пыталась оценить личность в целом.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> ЕвгенийК:
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=10205
> http://sadhusangaucolodca.blogspot.c...blog-post.html


Спасибо! А как отсюда следует, что нельзя служить Кришне воспеванием?

----------


## Sitalatma das

> А как отсюда следует, что нельзя служить Кришне воспеванием?


А это и не следует. Но чтобы воспевать хорошо, надо сначала получить "хорошее" Имя. C одной стороны есть снеха-самьюкта, Имя наполненное любовной привязанностью, с другой стороны есть часто цитируемый стих:

аваишнава-мукходгирнам
путам хари-катхамритам
шраванам наива картавйам
сарпоччхиштам йатха пайах

«Нельзя слушать рассказы о Кришне из уст невайшнавов. Молоко, которого коснулась змея, становится ядовитым; столь же ядовиты разговоры о Кришне в устах невайшнава».

То есть Имя воспеваемое невайшнавами даже слушать нельзя.




> Что такое носитель расы? Откуда по вашему берется раса, и каким образом мы к ней причастны?


Опять же очень известный стих (ЧЧ Мадхья 19.151):

брахманда бхрамите кона бхагйаван джива
гуру-кршна-прасаде пайа бхакти-лата-биджа

гуру — духовного учителя; кршна — Кришны; прасаде — по милости; пайа — обретает; бхакти-лата — лианы преданного служения; биджа — семя.

«Живые существа, влекомые своей кармой, скитаются по вселенной. Кто-то из них достигает высших планет, а кто-то попадает на низшие. Из многих миллионов таких существ лишь редкий счастливец по милости Кришны встречает на своем пути истинного духовного учителя. Тогда Кришна и духовный учитель даруют ему семя преданного служения».

Из этого семени наша раса постепенно и развивается или, вернее, восстанавливается. Дали клюкву, клубника не вырастет. 

Как надоест по вселенной мотаться, тут гуру и приходит: "Ну что, набегался? Домой хочешь? Вот бери мантру (имя) и воспевай." Довольно часто, можно даже сказать обычно, на этом контакт с гуру и заканчивается, а семечко-то остается, поливается воспеванием, и постепенно растёт. По первой мантре Ишопанишад нельзя при этом забывать кому оно принадлежит и кто его дал.

Вообще-то были случаи, когда Шрила Прабхупада говорил ученикам, что их служение равносильно воспеванию и даже прощал им невыполнение обета читать шестнадцать кругов. Был также известный случай когда один преданный пытался, вопреки советам Прабхупады, читать 128 кругов в день в Маяпуре. Попытка провалилась - без милости гуру Имя себя не проявит, читай не читай. В этом смысле гуру становится хозяином Имени так же как Кришна говорит, что Он становится собственностью своих преданных. В суд на них за это не подашь и законами природы не запугаешь.




> Я уважаю пожилых людей проживших долгую жизнь и успевших много за эту жизнь сделать. Но каждый лидер, ведущий людей за собой должен быть ответственен. Я оценила эти слова с точки зрения уровня понимания науки о Кришне, я не пыталась оценить личность в целом.


То есть её понимание - стандартное, подкрепленное десятилетиями изучений шастр, общения с преданными, и личными реализациями - всё равно наивная глупость? А может быть всё-таки это вы ошибаетесь?

Ещё раз хочется напомнить:

"Те, кто утверждает, что преданы Мне, на самом деле не служат Мне. Но те, кто преданно служат Моему слуге, действительно являются Моими преданными"

----------


## Амира

> А может быть всё-таки это вы ошибаетесь?


Нет. Я уверена, что когда мы попадем в духовный мир там не будут спрашивать кто наш гуру. В духовный мир попадают только благодаря личным качествам. Там не прокатят ни знакомства ни родственные связи. И никто туда протащить никого не сможет. Все качества для доступа в духовный мир развиваются в этом мире, так как в духовном мире уже все совершенны. И никто туда просто так не попадет. А на Голоку попасть очень и очень трудно. Для многих практически невозможно.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Вот видео с самыми новейшими записями воспоминаний о Шриле Прабхупаде. Первое интервью было взято две недели назад у нас в Бангкоке, но я подгнал его на два фрагмента демонстрирующих как Кришна видит нас глазами духовного учителя, и как важна концепция "дасадасанудаса" в Гаудия вайшнавизме.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_jMGmbETGE&t=8m47s

Первая история вкратце такова. Этот преданный, Бхушая Прабху, распространял книги во время Ратха Ятры и он стоял, разговаривал с каким-то прохожим, предлагая ему Krishna Book. И тут подъехал автомобиль и из него вышел сам Шрила Прабхупада в сопровождении двух санньяси. Бхушая начал молиться, чтобы Прабхупада заметил его служение, и сказал прохожему - а вот, кстати, и сам автор этой книги. Прабхупада был на другой стороне улицы и явно этих слов не слышал, но именно в этот момент он повернулся к ним и предложил им поклон. Посмотрите, как этот момент описывает преданный через почти полвека, как он помнит этот маленький жест признания его служения, как это ощущение в сердце навсегда застряло в его сознании. 

Следующий преданный вспоминает момент, когда Шрила Прабхупада описывал важность принципа "дасадасанудаса", как он рукой его демонстрировал, сверху вниз, и чем дальше тем вкус преданного служения интенсивнее. Слаще, как сказано в видео.

Также из ЧЧ Мадхья, глава 9, стихи 120 и далее:

Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху:
- Я знаю, что богиня процветания безгрешна, однако ей так и не удалось принять участие в танце раса. Об этом говорится в писаниях.

- Однако гопи, девушки Враджа, привлеченные красотой Кришны, просто хотели обнимать Его и Его змееподобные руки. Так гопи удалось вкусить нектар лотосных стоп Господа. И мы, Упанишады, следуя примеру гопи, тоже можем вкусить нектар Его лотосных стоп

- Шрути-ганы, знатоки ведических писаний, поклонялись Господу Кришне в экстазе гопи, идя по их стопам.

- Лакшми хотела наслаждаться Кришной, оставаясь в своем духовном теле богини процветания. Поклоняясь Кришне, она не шла по стопам гопи.

То есть опять про "гопи-пада-камалайор-дасадасанудаса" - идти по стопам тех, кто служит гопи, или к Кришне не попасть.

«Господь Кришна принадлежит к племени пастухов, и Его возлюбленными являются гопи. Хотя небожительницы прекраснее всех в материальном мире, ни они сами, ни любые другие женщины во вселенной не достойны общаться с Кришной». То есть Кришна смотрит на нас глазами гуру, а самому Ему до нас интереса нет. Кто мы такие? За нами только Параматма приглядывает, пока по стопам тех, кто служит гопи не пойдём.

----------


## Амира

> Посмотрите, как этот момент описывает преданный через почти полвека, как он помнит этот маленький жест признания его служения, как это ощущение в сердце навсегда застряло в его сознании.


Я вижу это по-другому. Каждый хочет признания и похвалы. Дело в том, что Кришна и так видит все что происходит, но тому кто не верит в Кришну и не ощущает Его присутствие, нужны похвалы от людей, для них это ощутимо и более реально. 




> И мы, Упанишады, следуя примеру гопи, тоже можем вкусить нектар Его лотосных стоп
> 
> - Шрути-ганы, знатоки ведических писаний, поклонялись Господу Кришне в экстазе гопи, идя по их стопам.
> 
> - Лакшми хотела наслаждаться Кришной, оставаясь в своем духовном теле богини процветания. Поклоняясь Кришне, она не шла по стопам гопи.
> 
> То есть опять про "гопи-пада-камалайор-дасадасанудаса" - идти по стопам тех, кто служит гопи, или к Кришне не попасть.


Не по стопам тех кто служит гопи, а по стопам гопи. По стопам тех, кто достих совершенства в преданном служении и знает как служить Кришне лучше. В этом смысл. В том, что не нужно ничего выдумывать, все уже есть. В книге "Уджвала-ниламани" Рупа Госвами описывает все виды служения гопи. Нужно выбрать спутника Кришны на Голоке и следовать по его стопам. Ваше окружение тут не причем. Говориться об окружени Кришны. О тех кто уже на Голоке и в совершенстве выполняют свое служение. И поэтому мы должны следовать по их стопам и выбрать из уже существующих видов служения, а не выдумывать свое.





> То есть Кришна смотрит на нас глазами гуру, а самому Ему до нас интереса нет. Кто мы такие? За нами только Параматма приглядывает, пока по стопам тех, кто служит гопи не пойдём.


У Кришны нет к нам интереса до тех пор пока у нас нет к Нему интереса. Но как только мы привязываемся к Кришне, полагаемся на Него, ожидаем Его милости, стремимся к Нему, то Кришна сразу же проявляет к Нам интерес. Знайте, что когда вы думаете о Кришне с любовью - Он думает о вас. Насколько вы отдаете себя Ему настолько же вы чувствуете Его милость и заботу о вас и ответ на ваши чувства к Нему. Но люди не верят в Кришну, поэтому им легче служить кому-то кого можно пощупать руками и увидеть глазами. Я не говорю что гуру не нужен. Он нужен, но только на короткий срок обучения. Дальше ученик должен стать самостоятельным и установить свои собственные отношения с Кришной.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Шиталатма дас, по моему у вас путаница. В этом недостаток изучения отдельных цитат, отдельные цитаты не дают полной картины.

Гуру - это заменитель Кришны, представитель Кришны, прозрачная среда, сквозь которую ученик видит Кришну. То есть гуру это пуруша. А гопи - это пракрити. Служение гопи никак не отменяет видение гуру или Кришны. 

Пока ученик не видит Кришну, ему нужен гуру. Когда уже он видит Кришну, тогда Кришна его гуру. На разных уровнях гуру разные. У Гопа Кумара гуру были: Индра, Брахма, Шива, Вишну и т.д. Все они вели его дальше, до тех пор, пока он не встретил Кришну. 

Кришна видит нас в любом положении. Не важно, глазами гуру или напрямую. Для нас это не важно. А вот мы не можем видеть Кришну из наших положений. Для нас это важно. Для нас важно, что мы не видим Кришну. Тогда как же нам служить? Мы можем видеть только гуру. Гуру для нас - эквивалент Кришны. Поэтому гуру для нас это пуруша. И служение гопи тут не причем. Когда уже мы видим гопи, то уже есть Кришна. А когда еще нет Кришны, мы видим только гуру, и нет еще никаких гопи. Есть преданные гуру личности. Мы служим им. Мы видим одновременно их и гуру. Мы служим им в их служении гуру. Гуру - пуруша. Преданные гуру - пракрити.

Для служения нужны пуруша и пракрити. Иначе о каком служении вообще речь? Мы всегда служим пуруше через наше служение пракрити.

То есть в случае материального гуру мы служим ему материальной энергией. Кормим и т.д. На уровне райских планет, мы служим тамошней пракрити и т.д.

Точно так на уровне духовном, когда уже видны гопи, то мы видим и гопи (пракрити) и Кришну (пурушу). Мы служим гопи в их служении Кришне. Мы видим и гопи и Кришну. Когда гопи танцуют танец раса, там ведь нет никакого гуру.

Насчет гуру является носителем расы, думаю расы еще нет когда есть гуру. Раса возникает когда есть Кришна. Но в целом согласен, уровень вкуса зависит от уровня гуру. На индра-локе один вкус, на брахма-локе другой, на шива-локе третий, на вайкунтхе четвертый. На голоке появляется раса.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Не по стопам тех кто служит гопи, а по стопам гопи.


Преданные служат гопи....и Кришне. Преданные служат преданным....и гуру. 
Гопи преданные. Но преданные не гопи. Пока во всяком случае.

Гопи не имеют следов отсюда туда. Гопи могут быть вечно в духовном мире. Гопи могут исходить непосредственно из Кришны и не воплощаться в материальный мир. Зачем им это нужно? А преданные имеют следы. Были тут, потом выше, выше и постепенно там. 

Есть путь и следы. Поэтому по стопам преданных.

Мы можем служить преданным и даже гопи, но идти в этом служении по стопам преданных, которые были здесь и ушли туда.

Вот у вас всё "служить Кришне". А в чем состоит служение Кришне(пуруше) без служения пракрити? Чем можно услужить Кришне, у которого есть всё? Единественное чего ему не хватает, так это пракрити.

Вы думаете вы так сильно дороги Кришне? Несомненно дороги. Но Радхарани ему куда дороже. Ваши интересы конечно важны. Но в служении кому-то на первом месте интересы хозяина, а не слуги, в нашем случае верх совершенства - это служение Радха-Кришне. Идея о служении Кришне непосредственно - какое-то отклонение. Кришна пуруша и ему нужна пракрити. Кришна всё время думает о Радхарани. Но вы настолько горды думая что главное для него это Вы? 

Даже если так, то Кришна попросит Вас служит Радхе-Кришне именно потому что в этом ВАШЕ наибольшее благо. Служить непосредственно Кришне не самое большое ваше благо, а Кришна, если он вас любит, то позаботится в первую очередь о вашем благе, которое состоит в служении гопи и Радхе.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Нужно выбрать спутника Кришны на Голоке и следовать по его стопам. Ваше окружение тут не причем. Говориться об окружени Кришны. О тех кто уже на Голоке и в совершенстве выполняют свое служение. И поэтому мы должны следовать по их стопам и выбрать из уже существующих видов служения, а не выдумывать свое.


Чтобы выбрать спутника Кришны на Голоке, нужно вначале попасть на Голоку. А для этого нужно послужить много кому рангом пониже.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Но люди не верят в Кришну, поэтому им легче служить кому-то кого можно пощупать руками и увидеть глазами. Я не говорю что гуру не нужен. Он нужен, но только на короткий срок обучения. Дальше ученик должен стать самостоятельным и установить свои собственные отношения с Кришной.


Сложно служить одной своей вере. Нужен реальный пуруша, доступный для созерцания из нашего положения. Такой пуруша должен реально принимать в себя пракрити, то есть быть реальным действующим пурушей, а не тем, в кого мы верим или нет. Пуруша, как огонь, принимает дрова и горит этим огнем. 

Недостаточно верить в огонь. Нужно кидать в него дрова и чтобы он горел.

Поэтому пощупать и увидеть - реальная необходимость для сосредоточения сознания. Но необязательно руками и глазами.

Когда пракрити уходит в пурушу, она увлекает нас с собой на один с пурушей уровень. Там мы встречаем новую пракрити уровнем повыше, и служа ей, увлекаемые ею, находим нового пурушу. Так, шаг за шагом мы двигаемся от локи к локе. Разве не так в Брихад Бхагаватамрите?

Гуру нужен вплоть до Голоки. Не знаю, насколько это коротко. У кого коротко, а у кого много жизней.

----------


## Амира

> Преданные служат гопи....и Кришне. Преданные служат преданным....и гуру. 
> Гопи преданные. Но преданные не гопи. Пока во всяком случае.
> 
> Гопи не имеют следов отсюда туда. Гопи могут быть вечно в духовном мире. Гопи могут исходить непосредственно из Кришны и не воплощаться в материальный мир. Зачем им это нужно? А преданные имеют следы. Были тут, потом выше, выше и постепенно там. 
> 
> Есть путь и следы. Поэтому по стопам преданных.
> 
> Мы можем служить преданным и даже гопи, но идти в этом служении по стопам преданных, которые были здесь и ушли туда.


Когда говорят следовать по стопам, то имеют ввиду перенять умонастроение. А для этого не важно где находятся те по чьим стопам мы следуем. Главное знать их умонастроение, понять его и стараться следовать их совершенному служению Кришне. Но конечно это не для начинающих преданных когда речь идет о гопи.




> Вот у вас всё "служить Кришне". А в чем состоит служение Кришне(пуруше) без служения пракрити? Чем можно услужить Кришне, у которого есть всё? Единественное чего ему не хватает, так это пракрити.
> 
> Вы думаете вы так сильно дороги Кришне? Несомненно дороги. Но Радхарани ему куда дороже. Ваши интересы конечно важны. Но в служении кому-то на первом месте интересы хозяина, а не слуги, в нашем случае верх совершенства - это служение Радха-Кришне. Идея о служении Кришне непосредственно - какое-то отклонение. Кришна пуруша и ему нужна пракрити. Кришна всё время думает о Радхарани. Но вы настолько горды думая что главное для него это Вы? 
> 
> Даже если так, то Кришна попросит Вас служит Радхе-Кришне именно потому что в этом ВАШЕ наибольшее благо. Служить непосредственно Кришне не самое большое ваше благо, а Кришна, если он вас любит, то позаботится в первую очередь о вашем благе, которое состоит в служении гопи и Радхе.



Вы даже не представляете насколько я дорога Кришне и как важны Ему мои интересы  :smilies: .

Служение Радхи не просто для понимания, обычно сначала служат Кришне, а на более высоком уровне, те кто следуют по стопам гопи начинают понимать служение Радхи, Ее любовь, Её совершенство. Почему то вы более высокий уровень опускаете ниже.

----------


## Амира

> Сложно служить одной своей вере. Нужен реальный пуруша, доступный для созерцания из нашего положения. Такой пуруша должен реально принимать в себя пракрити, то есть быть реальным действующим пурушей, а не тем, в кого мы верим или нет. Пуруша, как огонь, принимает дрова и горит этим огнем. 
> 
> Недостаточно верить в огонь. Нужно кидать в него дрова и чтобы он горел.
> 
> Поэтому пощупать и увидеть - реальная необходимость для сосредоточения сознания. Но необязательно руками и глазами.
> 
> Когда пракрити уходит в пурушу, она увлекает нас с собой на один с пурушей уровень. Там мы встречаем новую пракрити уровнем повыше, и служа ей, увлекаемые ею, находим нового пурушу. Так, шаг за шагом мы двигаемся от локи к локе. Разве не так в Брихад Бхагаватамрите?
> 
> Гуру нужен вплоть до Голоки. Не знаю, насколько это коротко. У кого коротко, а у кого много жизней.


Вначале нужен гуру, нужны Божества которые можно увидеть и пощупать. Но что делать дальше никто не рассказывает и поэтому никто дальше не развивается. Если гуру не может научить ученика быть самостоятельным и начать служить Кришне, то что это за гуру? Это не настоящий гуру. Учиться служить Кришне можно сколько угодно жизней, но как это делать гуру должен научить за тот короткий период когда ученик проходит у него обучение.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> установить свои собственные отношения с Кришной.


Это заблуждение что Кришна равен нам по природе - родом из материального мира. В этом мире мы пракрити и вокруг всё пракрити. Мы привыкли что вокруг нас всё имеет ту же природу, что и мы. И на этом основании мы думаем, что и там, в духовном мире, тоже всё будет иметь такую же природу, как и мы.

Например, наш гуру имеет руки и мы имеем руки. Мы думаем, что руки наши и руки гуру это одно и то же. Это так, но это вообще-то оскорбление, если так уж строго по вайшнавски. Если вы смотрите на гуру и видите ту же природу, что и вы, то вы не видите гуру.

Так вот можно смотреть на гуру и не видеть гуру. Если мы видим тело, то это не гуру.

Гуру вообще другой природы. Но МЫ не его природы! Поэтому служим мы всегда только своей природой. Нашими руками. Другой доступной природы у нас нет. Мы не можем служить гуру его природой. Только своей. 

Кришна имеет другую природу. Он пуруша. Мы не можем служить ему природой пуруши. Мы служим ему своей природой, природой пракрити. А поскольку вся пракрити в духовном мире является преданной Кришны, вот и получается, что мы служим другой пракрити в её служении Кришне.

Например, если у вас духовная рука, то она состоит из духовной пракрити. И когда вы хотите что-то сделать для Кришны этой рукой, то не забывайте, что и пракрити эта тоже хочет послужить Кришне. Так вы помогаете ей в её служении, и служите этим сами. 

Но буквально сами, как вы постоянно говорите, невозможно послужить, т.к. мы это всего лишь атма, один духовный атом. Ни рук, ни ног, ни головы, ничего.

Для служения нам дается духовное тело, состоящее, как и мы, из пракрити. И мы служим этой пракрити, т.к. другого инструмента у нас нет.

По сути точно так и в этом материальном мире. Душа духовная пракрити, но тело - материальная пракрити. Мы служим гуру с помощью материальной пракрити, т.к. духовного тела у нас нет.

Вот эта пракрити нашего тела, она всегда между нами и гуру, между нами и Кришной. Но тут, в нашем мире, это просто инструмент , т.к. тело материально и не имеет сознания и мы считаем его собой. Это заблуждение. Когда появляется Кришна, тело перестает быть нами, и обретает собственное сознание, т.к. все его атомы становятся духовными. Тогда и начинается служение гопи, т.к. тело уже не безмозглая материя, духовный мир рождается там, и он наполнен коровами, пастушками, гопи, и все они имеют отношения с Кришной. А мы, как знающий тело, служим им в их духовный желаниях. Они всегда между нами и Кришной. Потому что они с нами одной природы, а Кришна другой природы.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Когда говорят следовать по стопам, то имеют ввиду перенять умонастроение. А для этого не важно где находятся те по чьим стопам мы следуем. Главное знать их умонастроение, понять его и стараться следовать их совершенному служению Кришне. Но конечно это не для начинающих преданных когда речь идет о гопи.


Чтобы понять умонастроение гопи, нужно попасть на голоку. А для этого нужно пройти по чьим-то стопам. Говоря вашими словами, перенять умонастроение у кого-то уровнем пониже чем гопи.




> Служение Радхи не просто для понимания, обычно сначала служат Кришне, а на более высоком уровне, те кто следуют по стопам гопи начинают понимать служение Радхи, Ее любовь, Её совершенство. Почему то вы более высокий уровень опускаете ниже.


В последнем посте я показал почему нельзя напрямую общаться с Кришной. Элементарно, Ватсон, для этого нужно тело, состоящее из пуруши, а не из пракрити.
Поэтому нет никакого "просто служения Кришне". Такое общение существует на Вайкунтхе, а не на Голоке. На вайкунтхе у всех одинаковые тела. И Ваш Кришна превращается в Вишну. Что тоже неплохо.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вначале нужен гуру, нужны Божества которые можно увидеть и пощупать. Но что делать дальше никто не рассказывает и поэтому никто дальше не развивается. Если гуру не может научить ученика быть самостоятельным и начать служить Кришне, то что это за гуру? Это не настоящий гуру. Учиться служить Кришне можно сколько угодно жизней, но как это делать гуру должен научить за тот короткий период когда ученик проходит у него обучение.


Учитель не должен учить ученика словами. Учитель показывает ученику высшую природу. Если ученик не видит эту природу, этому нельзя научить. Если ученик видит эту высшую природу, то глядя на неё, он видит в ней гуру, и тогда этот высший гуру говорит как ему служить.

Давайте говорить про человека учитель, а про высшего пурушу, которого он показывает - гуру.

----------


## Амира

> Это заблуждение что Кришна равен нам по природе - родом из материального мира. В этом мире мы пракрити и вокруг всё пракрити. Мы привыкли что вокруг нас всё имеет ту же природу, что и мы. И на этом основании мы думаем, что и там, в духовном мире, тоже всё будет иметь такую же природу, как и мы.


Мы те, кем себя считаем - тело или душа.




> Например, наш гуру имеет руки и мы имеем руки. Мы думаем, что руки наши и руки гуру это одно и то же. Это так, но это вообще-то оскорбление, если так уж строго по вайшнавски. Если вы смотрите на гуру и видите ту же природу, что и вы, то вы не видите гуру.
> 
> Так вот можно смотреть на гуру и не видеть гуру. Если мы видим тело, то это не гуру.
> 
> Гуру вообще другой природы. Но МЫ не его природы! Поэтому служим мы всегда только своей природой. Нашими руками. Другой доступной природы у нас нет. Мы не можем служить гуру его природой. Только своей.


Я знаю, что мы можем служить Кришне через гуру - совершенной личности, достигшей Кришны. 





> Кришна имеет другую природу. Он пуруша. Мы не можем служить ему природой пуруши. Мы служим ему своей природой, природой пракрити. А поскольку вся пракрити в духовном мире является преданной Кришны, вот и получается, что мы служим другой пракрити в её служении Кришне.
> 
> Например, если у вас духовная рука, то она состоит из духовной пракрити. И когда вы хотите что-то сделать для Кришны этой рукой, то не забывайте, что и пракрити эта тоже хочет послужить Кришне. Так вы помогаете ей в её служении, и служите этим сами. 
> 
> Но буквально сами, как вы постоянно говорите, невозможно послужить, т.к. мы это всего лишь атма, один духовный атом. Ни рук, ни ног, ни головы, ничего.
> 
> Для служения нам дается духовное тело, состоящее, как и мы, из пракрити. И мы служим этой пракрити, т.к. другого инструмента у нас нет.
> 
> По сути точно так и в этом материальном мире. Душа духовная пракрити, но тело - материальная пракрити. Мы служим гуру с помощью материальной пракрити, т.к. духовного тела у нас нет.
> ...


Так нужно перестать считать тело собой. Вы все усложняете. Как говориться, Кришну не нужно искать далеко, Он всегда рядом, просто нужно научиться Его видеть, понимать, чувствовать. Это все возможно и не так сложно. Если этого не делать, а только причитать, что это невозможно, то ничего и не изменится.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Тогда и начинается служение гопи, т.к. тело уже не безмозглая материя, духовный мир рождается там, и он наполнен коровами, пастушками, гопи, и все они имеют отношения с Кришной. А мы, как знающий тело, служим им в их духовный желаниях. Они всегда между нами и Кришной. Потому что они с нами одной природы, а Кришна другой природы.


Вы можете спросить - а что будет, если мы будем служить непосредственно Кришне? Очень просто - Кришна нас съест  :smilies: . да, да. Кришна их всех ест, всех эти гопи, коров, масло, пастушков и т.д. Ну не буквально зубами трощит, а все они исчезают в нем, как хоровод рисуют в танце раса, пуруша поглощает пракрити, и смотря какая пракрити, таков вкус. Чтобы не исчезнуть в Кришне самому, вот нам и дается тело, состоящее из Пракрити, стоящей между нами и Кришной. Все они исчезают в Кришне с тем, чтобы вновь появиться. Это герои вечной лилы и мы служим им. Одни исчезают, а другие появляются взамен, но как и наше тело, состоящее из обновляющихся атомов, остается вроде бы одним и тем же.

Поэтому мне всегда смешно, когда вы говорите, что у вас личные отношения с Кришной. Это как отношения дров с огнем . Отношения хорошо, но пусть лучше другие исчезают в нем. вы подкидываете дрова и греетесь около него. Не нужно самому прыгать в костер чтобы разжечь его. Пусть другие горят. Они для этого предназначены. Они вечные обитатели духовного мира. Вам же достанется вкус этих отношений. Не нужно ради этого исчезать в Кришне самому. Отношения мотылька с огнем слишком коротки.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мы те, кем себя считаем - тело или душа.
> 
> Я знаю, что мы можем служить Кришне через гуру - совершенной личности, достигшей Кришны.


Не обязательно Кришны. Всё что ниже уровнем тоже годится. И гуру это не личность. В том смысле, что нам важно, что гуру это высшая природа, которую он реализует. Высший пуруша. Его личность никакого отношения к этому не имеет и нас не интересует. 

Допустим сейчас у нас материальное тело, а душа духовная. Ну и что что она духовная, если эта духовная природа нереализована?

Гуру - это принцип, а не личность. Гуру - это тот пуруша, которого он показывает, которого он реализовал в своем служении.
Не обязательно это Кришна. Всё у вас Кришна.. А если пракрити не духовная, а просто высшая, то обязательно Кришна? Пуруша это властелин локи. Этих властелинов много, не обязательно все они Кришна.



> Так нужно перестать считать тело собой. Вы все усложняете. Как говориться, Кришну не нужно искать далеко, Он всегда рядом, просто нужно научиться Его видеть, понимать, чувствовать. Это все возможно и не так сложно. Если этого не делать, а только причитать, что это невозможно, то ничего и не изменится.


Почему невозможно? Откуда же я вам написал, если бы это было невозможно? Просто не нужно мешать мухи и котлеты. Вы можете себя считать кем угодно, но от считания ничего не меняется. Некоторые себя Наполеоном считают, и что? Считание это не реальность, а лишь рябь на воде ума. 

Это всё не сложно. НО если всё мешать в одну кучу и всё называть Кришной и что угодно считать чем угодно, вот тогда это становится невозможным.

----------


## Амира

> Поэтому мне всегда смешно ...


Вам смешно от непонимания. Вы пытаетесь понять то, что для вам сейчас недоступно для понимания. Я была такой же, но я не смеялась, я захотела понять то о чем написано в книгах, то чего достигли другие, я поверила и прилагала очень много сил. Я отдала себя всю достижению этого и не жалею. Я даже не призываю верить мне. Верьте Шриле Прабхупаде, Бхактивиноду Тхакуру, Господу Чайтанье, Рупе Госвами - читайте, разбирайтесь, действуйте, стремитесь, но нужна вера, а потом с практикой вера становится опытом и убежденность, тогда уже веру не поколебать, так как ее уже нет - она стала реальностью.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вам смешно от непонимания. Вы пытаетесь понять то, что для вам сейчас недоступно для понимания. Я была такой же, но я не смеялась, я захотела понять то о чем написано в книгах, то чего достигли другие, я поверила и прилагала очень много сил. Я отдала себя всю достижению этого и не жалею. Я даже не призываю верить мне. Верьте Шриле Прабхупаде, Бхактивиноду Тхакуру, Господу Чайтанье, Рупе Госвами - читайте, разбирайтесь, действуйте, стремитесь, но нужна вера, а потом с практикой вера становится опытом и убежденность, тогда уже веру не поколебать, так как ее уже нет - она стала реальностью.


Сейчас расплачусь. Кроме веры никаких аргументов нет? Когда заканчиваются аргументы, то начинаются разговоры - просто верь. Отсутствие аргументов происходит от вашего понимания, а мои аргументы от непонимания? Браво!

----------


## Амира

> Сейчас расплачусь. Кроме веры никаких аргументов нет? Когда заканчиваются аргументы, то начинаются разговоры - просто верь. Отсутствие аргументов происходит от вашего понимания, а мои аргументы от непонимания? Браво!


Я думала, что все аргументы вам уже предоставила. Я вам ничего собственно не доказываю. Я вас призываю к действию и вере, для вашего же блага. Не зависимо от того верите вы мне или нет. Или вы просто любите порассуждать? Или у вас уже есть такой большой опыт? Вы все пытаетесь что-то мне доказать, но это бесполезно, так как моя вера уже стала опытом и убежденностью. Но я не прошу вас мне верить, я вас просто призываю попробовать самому, а не оставаться просто философом и мечтателем. Я вас прошу для вашего же собственного блага.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я думала, что все аргументы вам уже предоставила. Я вам ничего собственно не доказываю. Я вас призываю к действию и вере, для вашего же блага. Не зависимо от того верите вы мне или нет. Или вы просто любите порассуждать? Или у вас уже есть такой большой опыт? Вы все пытаетесь что-то мне доказать, но это бесполезно, так как моя вера уже стала опытом и убежденностью. Но я не прошу вас мне верить, я вас просто призываю попробовать самому, а не оставаться просто философом и мечтателем. Я вас прошу для вашего же собственного блага.


Я не мечтатель, я вам свой опыт рассказываю. И каждый раз, когда я вам даю факты, вы начинаете про веру. А когда вы говорите что это ваш опыт, я говорю, так где же тогда ваше знание и аргументы? Вы опять начинаете про веру. Я вам не верю, т.к. опыт дает знание. Если знания у вас нет, то опыт ваш неизвестно что. Возможно какое-то искажение. Вы не боитесь заблуждаться? Потратить свою жизнь на неизвестно какое заблуждение? Иначе как объяснить опыт без знания? Во всяком случае такой опыт нельзя применить. 

У православных я встречал, что некоторые монахи имели опыт, но как бы сразу на втором этаже, не имея возможности его объяснить. Их не допускали обучать начинающих.

Я свой опыт могу объяснить аргументами и писаниями. Я вижу противоречия между писаниям и вашим опытом. Когда я вам указываю на эти противоречия - вы говорите - просто верь. Каково? Вы же не видите даже разницу между пурушей и пракрити и говорите что-то про опыт и убежденность. Много убежденных фанатиков. Убежденность тут причем? Наоборот, в своем опыте поминутно сомневаться нужно, чтобы не ошибиться. Я бы давно уже отказался от своего опыта, если бы постоянно не находил подтверждения в писаниях. Если же самому себе постоянно доказывать что мой опыт истинный, то что кроме убеждения, самовнушения является доказательством его истинности?

Хотя бы он писаниям должен соответствовать. Опять же вы не можете обсуждать по писаниям. Одни общие слова. Каждый без опыта может это говорить. Опыт дает знание конкретики и нюансов.

----------


## Амира

> Хотя бы он писаниям должен соответствовать. Опять же вы не можете обсуждать по писаниям. Одни общие слова. Каждый без опыта может это говорить. Опыт дает знание конкретики и нюансов.


Все верно, истинность опыта проверяется по писаниям. Я вам и говорю по писаниям, а не своим фантазиям. Только у нас с вами понимание конкретики и нюансов разное. Поэтому я и делаю вывод, что у вас недостаточно опыта. Вы же утверждаете что служение Кришне невозможно, общение с Ним невозможно, отношения невозможны, отсюда я делаю вывод что у вас этого нет, а значит недостаточно опыта.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

По писаниям Кришна пасет коров, бьет горшки, взламывает амбары и ворует масло. Гопи устраивают ему свидание с Радхарани. Но у вас только вы и Кришна. Где тут соответствие писаниям?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы же утверждаете что служение Кришне невозможно, общение с Ним невозможно, отношения невозможны, отсюда я делаю вывод что у вас этого нет, а значит недостаточно опыта.


Я не просто утверждаю, я вам привожу аргумент, что Кришна - пуруша, а вы пракрити. Вот вы вместо того, чтобы со своим опытом объяснить как это возможно, делаете удобный вывод, что я не понимаю о чем речь. Если у вас достаточно опыта, вы могли бы объяснить как это возможно. Я объяснил выше, как возможно устранить противоречние между пурушей и пракрити, и чтобы общение и благо остались. И это я объяснил со своим отсутствием опыта. Вы же со своим опытом вообще ничего не объясняете, только призываете верить и к убежденности.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я вам и говорю по писаниям, а не своим фантазиям. Только у нас с вами понимание конкретики и нюансов разное. Поэтому я и делаю вывод, что у вас недостаточно опыта.


Никак не дождусь от вас вашего объяснения конкретики и нюансов.

----------


## Амира

> Никак не дождусь от вас вашего объяснения конкретики и нюансов.


Вы же меня не спрашиваете, вы предлагаете мне свое понимание, а я с ним не согласна.

----------


## Амира

> По писаниям Кришна пасет коров, бьет горшки, взламывает амбары и ворует масло. Гопи устраивают ему свидание с Радхарани. Но у вас только вы и Кришна. Где тут соответствие писаниям?


Вы говорите об отношениях с Кришной, когда достигшая совершенства душа в духовном теле участвует в вечных играх Кришны. Я же вам пока не о столь высоком уровне. Я говорила об отношениях, но не конкретизировала, что делать в этих отношениях. И не обязательно о гопи, каждого привлекают свои отношения.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы же меня не спрашиваете, вы предлагаете мне свое понимание, а я с ним не согласна.


Не согласна и...? И всё? Дальше - вера и убежденность? А аргументы о несогласии?

Так можно с чем угодно не соглашаться. Если нет аргументов, то это может быть фанатизм. Наша вера самая правильная...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы говорите об отношениях с Кришной, когда достигшая совершенства душа в духовном теле участвует в вечных играх Кришны. Я же вам пока не о столь высоком уровне. Я говорила об отношениях, но не конкретизировала, что делать в этих отношениях. И не обязательно о гопи, каждого привлекают свои отношения.


Ммм, ну а с чего вы вдруг решили, что это Кришна, если там нет гопи, коров, пастушков и обезъян? Кришна только рождается и уже бьет горшки, ворует масло и мотает нервы родственникам. В писаниях конкретно указано Кришна окружен своими преданными, то ест гопи, коровами, пастушками, обезъянами. Кришна живет во Вриндаване и любит Радхарани. На каком основании вы решили что то, с чем у вас отношения, является Кришной?

Какое подтверждение из писания вы имеете, раз вы согласны что должны быть подтверждения писаний?

----------


## Амира

> Я не просто утверждаю, я вам привожу аргумент, что Кришна - пуруша, а вы пракрити. Вот вы вместо того, чтобы со своим опытом объяснить как это возможно, делаете удобный вывод, что я не понимаю о чем речь. Если у вас достаточно опыта, вы могли бы объяснить как это возможно. Я объяснил выше, как возможно устранить противоречние между пурушей и пракрити, и чтобы общение и благо остались. И это я объяснил со своим отсутствием опыта. Вы же со своим опытом вообще ничего не объясняете, только призываете верить и к убежденности.


Ну во-первых вы меня не слушаете, а во-вторых, если бы всем все так просто можно было объяснить трансцендентное, то уже все бы достигли Кришны. Разве ачарьи не могли объяснить? Могли, но понимание у каждого соответственно его уровня на данный момент. Поэтому мы все читаем одни и те же писания но понимаем их по-разному. Все это чтобы понять нужно пережить лично. А иначе никак. Вы считаете, что понимаете и доказываете это. Поэтому я и не спорю с вами, а советую вам продолжить ваши искания и вашу практику.

----------


## Амира

> Ммм, ну а с чего вы вдруг решили, что это Кришна, если там нет гопи, коров, пастушков и обезъян? Кришна только рождается и уже бьет горшки, ворует масло и мотает нервы родственникам. В писаниях конкретно указано Кришна окружен своими преданными, то ест гопи, коровами, пастушками, обезъянами. Кришна живет во Вриндаване и любит Радхарани. На каком основании вы решили что то, с чем у вас отношения, является Кришной?
> 
> Какое подтверждение из писания вы имеете, раз вы согласны что должны быть подтверждения писаний?


Возьмите такие книги как "Нектар преданности" и "Мадхурья-кадамбини", прочтите, сверьте признаки и определите на каком вы уровне. Начните с "Мадхурья-кадамбини" это очень маленькая книга, вы ее прочтете за один заход, там как раз последовательно описаны стадии развития преданного служения начиная с веры и заканчивая премой. Найдите себя на этой лестнице и определите свой уровень. Последний уровень кстати очень подробно описан, не в каждой книге такое встретите. Прочтите, там очень интересно. Может найдете ответы на многие свои вопросы.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ну во-первых вы меня не слушаете, а во-вторых, если бы всем все так просто можно было объяснить трансцендентное, то уже все бы достигли Кришны. Разве ачарьи не могли объяснить? Могли, но понимание у каждого соответственно его уровня на данный момент. Поэтому мы все читаем одни и те же писания но понимаем их по-разному. Все это чтобы понять нужно пережить лично. А иначе никак. Вы считаете, что понимаете и доказываете это. Поэтому я и не спорю с вами, а советую вам продолжить ваши искания и вашу практику.


Не надо всем. Объясните хотя бы мне. Я не вижу что слушать. Вы же ничего не говорите. Вы начните говорить и только тогда можно будет слушать. Вы говорите о вере и убежденности, это пустой звук. А конкретного ничего не говорите.

Ачарьи написали тонны книг, а из вас два слова не выудишь.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Возьмите такие книги как "Нектар преданности" и "Мадхурья-кадамбини", прочтите, сверьте признаки и определите на каком вы уровне. Начните с "Мадхурья-кадамбини" это очень маленькая книга, вы ее прочтете за один заход, там как раз последовательно описаны стадии развития преданного служения начиная с веры и заканчивая премой. Найдите себя на этой лестнице и определите свой уровень. Последний уровень кстати очень подробно описан, не в каждой книге такое встретите. Прочтите, там очень интересно. Может найдете ответы на многие свои вопросы.


И это называется я не слушаю, а? Еще раз - я спрашиваю, внимание(!) -  откуда вы взяли что у вас отношения не с кем-то, а именно с Кришной? Запомнили вопрос?

Теперь читаем ваш ответ - почитайте Мадхурья кадамбини и определите на каком вы уровне. Да ведь я не спрашиваю на каком я уровне. Я спрашиваю - откуда вы решили что отношения у ВАС (а не у меня) с Кришной а не с кем-то другим? Разве это такой непонятный вопрос?

И дальше _"Прочтите, там очень интересно. Может найдете ответы на многие свои вопросы."_ Я не спорю, может быть очень интересно. Но разве я не конкретный вопрос задал именно вам? Зачем отсылать куда-то? И почему именно Вы не можете ответить? Откуда Кадамбини знает про вашу практику и ваше положение? Я не смогу найти про ваше положение в Кадамбини, т.к. я же не вы. Я может быть могу найти про свое. Но я задал вопрос про ваше положение и подтверждение писаниями. Не про свое.

----------


## Амира

> И это называется я не слушаю, а? Еще раз - я спрашиваю, внимание(!) -  откуда вы взяли что у вас отношения не с кем-то, а именно с Кришной? Запомнили вопрос?
> 
> Теперь читаем ваш ответ - почитайте Мадхурья кадамбини и определите на каком вы уровне. Да ведь я не спрашиваю на каком я уровне. Я спрашиваю - откуда вы решили что отношения у ВАС (а не у меня) с Кришной а не с кем-то другим? Разве это такой непонятный вопрос?
> 
> И дальше _"Прочтите, там очень интересно. Может найдете ответы на многие свои вопросы."_ Я не спорю, может быть очень интересно. Но разве я не конкретный вопрос задал именно вам? Зачем отсылать куда-то? И почему именно Вы не можете ответить? Откуда Кадамбини знает про вашу практику и ваше положение? Я не смогу найти про ваше положение в Кадамбини, т.к. я же не вы. Я может быть могу найти про свое. Но я задал вопрос про ваше положение и подтверждение писаниями. Не про свое.


Я ответила на ваш вопрос. Там все это описано. Мы определяем есть ли у нас отношения или нет по описанию ачарий, имевших такие отношения.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я ответила на ваш вопрос. Там все это описано.


что ЭТО?

----------


## Амира

> что ЭТО?


Отношения с Кришной. Какие они бывают, как проявляются и все что с этим связано.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я ответила на ваш вопрос. Там все это описано. Мы определяем есть ли у нас отношения или нет по описанию ачарий, имевших такие отношения.


Просмотрел книжку. Чакраварти Тхакур всё оптом называет Кришной. Прабхупада в принципе тоже. Он рассматривает с точки зрения вкуса. Но если сравнивать с философией ШБ или ББ, то сам Кришна появляется только на уровне Вриндавана, то есть уже в самом конце Кадамбини. То есть, до 8 главы,  это еще не Кришна. Поэтому, если вы еще не знаете про Вриндаван, то еще не знаете Кришну, и вот скорее всего поэтому понятия Пракрити и Пуруша вам неизвестны, т.к. явное отличие между телами Кришны и его слуг уже на голоке. До вайкунтхи все тела имеют природу Пракрити, даже тело местного божества. Это означает, что преданный просто соприкасается с какой-то локой умом, без различения где и что. Он даже может не быть сосредоточен на местном божестве. Если среди этой локи он находит местного Пурушу, лучшего что на ней есть, то может начать ему служить. Тогда в служение вовлекается не только ум, но и тело. Это служение очистительно и дает знание о том, как служить на этом уровне, соответствующий опыт и возвышает, дает средства для дальнейшего продвижения. Все локи должны быть преодолены служением, и все местные гуру и жители должны остаться довольны нашим служением. Нет смысла задерживаться навечно, считая, что это и есть Кришна. Гопа Кумар совершал такую ошибку несколько раз, принимая местных жителей за Вишну. Как только местный гуру удовлетворен, открывается путь дальше. Если делать большие перерывы и не делать максимально возможного, то можно подолгу застревать на каждой локе.

Фактически все уровни ниже Вриндавана означают не Кришну, а гуру или даже локу. Поэтому и нет понимания важности даса даса анудаса и важности гуру таттвы. В прохождении разных лок как раз и рождается это понимание.

Но это и не нужно на этом уровне. Нужно пройти все локи и, получив соответствующий опыт, достичь Вриндавана. 

Во Вриндаване настоящее служение только начинается!

Если вы где то на уровне вкуса, то это отношения между вами и гуру, а не между вами и Кришной.

Кроме того, эта книжка довольно опасна, если давать её фантазерам, да еще и раньше времени, они намечтают бог весть что. 
Чтобы понять, на каком уровне находится человек, недостаточно ему найти себя в этой книжке. Нужно еще чтобы гуру послушал его воспевание. Сахаджии могут много чего нафантазировать, но они не могут нормально воспевать. Преданности в воспевании не будет. Кришны в воспевании не будет.

Воспеванием они себя выдают. Кришна неотличен от своего имени, но фантазеры не знают что это означает и как это получается. У них нет конкретики. Они сосредоточены чтобы наслаждаться мечтами о том, что они прочитали в Кадамбини. (Не обязательно о Вас, но сомнения - лучший друг). 

Лучше читать Шримад Бхагаватам и Брихад Бхагаватамриту. Там не столько лестных слов и много конкретики, которую можно найти в своей практике.

Здесь же конкретики мало, зато много искушения для склонных к соблазнам.

Демоны тоже видели Мохини Мурти и готовы были предаться ей. Только предание это демоническое. _"кому принадлежишь? "_

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Отношения с Кришной. Какие они бывают, как проявляются и все что с этим связано.


Не всё что проявляется в теле, является отношениями с Кришной. Но так хочется. У вас логика от обратного. Если что-то проявляется, то знать это Кришна, потому что так хочется. У меня логика прямая, - какие факты того, что это Кришна? А факты такие. Аж только в 10 песне появляется Кришна вместе со своими преданными. И не раньше. И очень конкретно написано чем они там занимаются. Не один Кришна, а вся толпа.

----------


## Амира

> Не всё что проявляется в теле, является отношениями с Кришной.


Конечно, серьезный преданный всегда критически относится к таким проявлениям. Нужно быть честным и объективным и каждое проявление должно проходить анализ и проверку прежде чем его принять. Если уж вы говорите обо мне, то чтобы мне принять такое проявление должно произойти чудо. Вот оно и происходит. Кришне вообще со мной тяжело, мне во всем нужны доказательства  :smilies: .

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Кришне вообще со мной тяжело, мне во всем нужны доказательства .


Ему не тяжело ни с кем, Амира  :smilies:  Наоборот, Ему говорят радостно от того, что кто-то из заблудших джив, стал поворачиваться к Нему лицом, а не тем, чем был повернут до этого.
Да и доказательств Ему несложно предъявить любых. Единственно что приоритетным должен быть именно наш порыв, на который Он и будет реагировать.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

ЧЧ, Мадхья 18.121-122:
«Даже женщины, дети, старики, мясоеды и люди самого низкого происхождения, если им довелось хотя бы раз увидеть Тебя, тут же начинают повторять святое имя Кришны, танцевать, как сумасшедшие, и становятся духовными учителями, которые могут спасти весь мир».

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> ЧЧ, Мадхья 18.121-122:
> «Даже женщины, дети, старики, мясоеды и люди самого низкого происхождения, если им довелось хотя бы раз увидеть Тебя, тут же начинают повторять святое имя Кришны, танцевать, как сумасшедшие, и становятся духовными учителями, которые могут спасти весь мир».


А-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а!
Хочу увидеть Его хоть раз!
И даже не для того, чтобы стать кем-то, кто спасет мир. А просто увидеть...

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> А-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а!
> Хочу увидеть Его хоть раз!
> И даже не для того, чтобы стать кем-то, кто спасет мир. А просто увидеть...


Для этого Шрила Прабхупада и устанавливал Божества по всему миру...

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

К слову - коллекция Изображений Божеств: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Sitalatma das

> по моему у вас путаница. В этом недостаток изучения отдельных цитат, отдельные цитаты не дают полной картины.


Дело в том, что "ясья прасадат.." и "гопипадакамалайордасадасанудаса" это не отдельные, а основополагающие цитаты Гаудмя вайшнавизма. Если есть теория в которую они не укладываются, то эта теория априори неверна. Даже сами теории должны строится по принципу "ясья прасадат..". И "дасов" из "гопипада.." вычёркивать не стоит.

Вот посмотрите послушайте недавнюю лекцию Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами о том, как Нарада и Арджуна во Вриндаван ходили:

http://goswami.ru/lecture/3958

Обратите внимание на приведённый на отрывок из Нарада Бхакти Сутры, которая была составлена по следам этих приключений.

Заодно выясняется *необходимость* принятия мантры от ЖДГ, хотя и при несколько других обстоятельствах.

----------


## Шридам дас

Впорос трем последним авторам, устроившим странную полемику об отношениях с Кришной. У кого из вас *УЖЕ* есть духовный учитель? 

Нету?

Как вы тогда можете утверждать подобные вещи о Кришне в своих домыслах и полетах фантазии?

Я не прав? 

Тогда читаем: *"В этом заключается секрет успеха. Получив духовное посвящение и выслушав указания духовного учителя, ученик должен отбросить все сомнения и размышлять над тем, как выполнить эти указания, не отвлекаясь ни на что другое. То же самое утверждает и Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур, который в комментарии к одному из стихов "Бхагавад-Гиты" (вйавасайатмика буддхир экеха куру-нандана, БГ 2.41) говорит, что указания духовного учителя должны стать целью и смыслом жизни ученика. Он не должен  думать о том, вернется ли он домой, к Богу, его первоочередной долг - выполнить указания своего гуру. Поэтому ученик должен постоянно медитировать на указания духовного учителя, и тогда его медитация будет совершенной. Ученик должен не только думать об указаниях духовного учителя, но и искать способы с средства, с помощью которых он сможет исполнить их, поклоняясь таким образом словам своего гуру". ("Шримад-Бхагаватам" 4.24.15 (ком.)*

----------


## Шридам дас

Вам мало? 

*В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (11.20.17) сказано: 
Чтобы переправиться через огромный океан, нужен прочный и надежный корабль. В данном стихе говорится, что человеческая форма жизни - это подходящий корабль, на котором можно пересечь океан неведения. В человеческой форме жизни у живого существа есть возможность действовать под руководством опытного капитана, духовного учителя. Кроме того, кораблю помогает попутный ветер, коим являются наставления Кришны. Человеческое тело - это корабль, наставления Господа Кришны - это попутный ветер, а духовный учитель - капитан корабля. Духовный учитель хорошо знает, как поставить паруса, чтобы, воспользовавшись попутным ветром, привести корабль к цели. И человек, который не пользуется такой возможностью, проживает свою жизнь впустую. Такая безумная трата времени и самой жизни равносильна самоубийству". ("Шримад-Бхагаватам", 4.23.28 (ком.)*

----------


## Шридам дас

Шраддхамайо 'йам пурушах – «каждый во что-то верит». Поэтому если человек не имеет веры в гуру, он вынужден верить своему уму. Тот, кто является гуру самому себе, не может быть хорошим учеником. Человек, который никому не доверяет, представляет собой жалкое зрелище. Ему не на кого положиться. Ни к кому не питая ни доверия, ни любви, он обречен на вечные скитания в мире неопределенности и страха.

----------


## Kala Hari das

И опять же весь сыр-бор из-за того, что гуру - это статус в ИСККОН. Шла бы речь о квалификации, а не об элитном статусе, и о личном выборе и ответственности ученика, все было бы по-другому.[/QUOTE]

Харе Кришна!Огромное спасибо Враджендра Кумар Прабху за то что поделились пониманием ситуации!!! В этом свете все встаёт на свои места!) Как можно разрешить то что не запрещено, и как можно запретить то что находится далеко за нашими уровнями!???))) По факту если Бхакти проявляется в ком-то, то кто рискнёт это ПРИГЛУШИТЬ))), а если это должность, то уж как говориться в поговорке "назвался грибом полезай в туесок", будут менеджерские проблемы!((( Беда в том что  Самопроявленных Гуру очень мало, децефит!))) По этому пока имеем что заслужили, Исполняющих обязанности Гуру, Брахманов, учеников,истинных последователей, постепенно переходящих из внешней формы Садхана Бхакти во внутренне состояние роста. Надеюсь что все мы Вырастим и покинем это чудное место!

----------


## Sitalatma das

Давно хотел сказать, что отношения с духовным учителем должны быть глубоко личными - глубже отношений с родителямм, супругами, и даже собственными детьми. А Джи Би Си по определению управляет судьбами тысяч если не миллинов, то есть не отвечает за конкретные действия каждого индивидуума:

"Судья может отдать приказ одного посадить в тюрьму, а другого из нее освободить, однако *сам он при этом не отвечает* за горе или радость этих людей, которые просто получают по заслугам. Хотя верховная власть находится в руках правительства, функции правосудия осуществляются соответствующими государственными органами, и *правительство не несет ответственности* за их решения в каждом отдельном случае." - из комментария к ШБ 6.17.23

То есть Джи Би Си не должно нести ответственности за то, что является для нас самым самым и даже едитственно важным. Их этого можно сделать много выводов.

----------


## Амира

> Давно хотел сказать, что отношения с духовным учителем должны быть глубоко личными - глубже отношений с родителямм, супругами, и даже собственными детьми.


Да, если у духовного учителя такие же отношения с Кришной. Т.е. если Кришна для него дороже жизни и дороже отношений с родителямм, супругами, и даже собственными детьми. 




> А Джи Би Си по определению управляет судьбами тысяч если не миллионов, то есть не отвечает за конкретные действия каждого индивидуума.
> То есть Джи Би Си не должно нести ответственности за то, что является для нас самым самым и даже единственно важным.


Мы сами за все в ответе. И наш выбор это наша ответственность. Это то чего мы достойны или заслужили. Планам Кришны никто не может помешать. Если нам суждено осознать Кришну и мы этого хотим и достойны, то никакие материальные условия этому не помешают. Если же мы ищем легких путей, хотим переложить ответственность или у нас какие-либо корыстные мотивы, то это наш выбор и мы получим то что заслужили.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Конечно, серьезный преданный всегда критически относится к таким проявлениям. Нужно быть честным и объективным и каждое проявление должно проходить анализ и проверку прежде чем его принять. Если уж вы говорите обо мне, то чтобы мне принять такое проявление должно произойти чудо. Вот оно и происходит. Кришне вообще со мной тяжело, мне во всем нужны доказательства .


Ну так и есть, всё что проявляется, вы оптом называете Кришной. Это не страшно, но не точно. Думаете у Гопа Кумара не чудеса проявлялись, что он первых же встречных считал Вишну? Эта путаница не на пустом месте. Я не говорю что у вас нет чудес, это ваше дело, я не знаю. Но не всё что чудо, от Кришны. Если всё мешать в одну кучу, как вы разберетесь что дальше?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Впорос трем последним авторам, устроившим странную полемику об отношениях с Кришной. У кого из вас *УЖЕ* есть духовный учитель? 
> 
> Нету?


Духовный учитель есть, жаль что вам даже наличие духовного учителя не добавило понимания гуру-таттвы. Для вас по прежнему гуру это человек, а указания это слова. Так далеко не уедете, увы. Смотрите шире.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Шраддхамайо 'йам пурушах – «каждый во что-то верит». Поэтому если человек не имеет веры в гуру, он вынужден верить своему уму.* Тот, кто является гуру самому себе, не может быть хорошим учеником.* Человек, который никому не доверяет, представляет собой жалкое зрелище. Ему не на кого положиться. Ни к кому не питая ни доверия, ни любви, он обречен на вечные скитания в мире неопределенности и страха.


Кришна Самхита
"_ТЕКСТ 14

адау душтa-гуру-праптих патуна станйа-дайини
ватйа-рупа-кутаркас ту тринаварта итиритах

Те, кто находятся на пути развития привязанности к Кришне, должны избегать первого препятствия, предания себя лжегуру, обсуждая появление Путаны во Врадже, принявшей облик кормилицы (см. Приложение А). Есть два вида гуру — антаранга, внутренний, и бахиранга, внешний. Живое существо, которое погружено в самадхи, — является своим собственным антаранга-гуру. Тот, кто принимает доводы и споры как своего гуру и кто учится процессу поклонения у такого гуру, принял прибежище у лжегуру. Когда доводы и споры выдаются за то, что питает вечные обязанности живых существ, это сравнивается с ложным положением Путаны как кормилицы. Идущие по пути развития привязанности должны преобразовать все доводы и споры в духовные темы и войти в состояние самадхи.

Внешний гуру — это тот, кто обучает науке поклонения. Тот, кто знает правильный путь развития привязанности и кто наставляет своих учеников согласно их квалификации, является сад-гуру, или вечным гуру. Тот, кто не знает путь развития привязанности к Кришне, но всё же пытается обучать других следовать этому пути, или кто знает этот путь и наставляет своих учеников, не учитывая их квалификацию, являются лжегуру и должен быть отвергнут.

Второе препятствие — это ложные аргументы и доводы. До тех пор пока Тринаварта в форме смерча не был убит во Врадже, было трудно пробудить экстатические эмоции. В облике Тринаварты, измышления философов, буддистов и логиков, представлены препятствия к развитию экстатических эмоций Враджа."
_

Далеко не всё что мы видим вокруг, идет от ума. По вашему всё что вы слышите от человека - это от ума, а всё что слышите от учителя - истина в последней инстанции. Имхо, это одно из отклонений. Любые слова прежде всего идут сквозь НАШ СОБСТВЕННЫЙ ум. Хоть слова учителя, хоть слова других людей. Поэтому, чтобы научиться различать истину от ряби на поверхности ума, нужно привести свой ум в спокойное состояние. Таким образом вы сможете _"преобразовать все доводы и споры в духовные темы и войти в состояние самадхи"_.

Если истина и слова для вас сейчас неотличны, то это не истина. Истина неотлична только от себя самой, поэтому чтобы увидеть её, недостаточно слушать СЛОВА учителя рябью в нашем уме. Ничто не проникает в глубину сквозь эту рябь. Это первое, что должен был объяснить Вам ваш учитель. Если бы вы сделали это, то увидели бы ГУРУ, стоящего за вашим учителем, и не путали бы их.

Даже чтобы услышать эти слова, нужно воспользоваться собственным умом. Но вы только слепо верите в цитаты, не зная, откуда они взялись и что они означают. Вы свое умственное мировоззрение пытаетесь отстоять с помощью чужих цитат, смысла которых не понимаете. И при этом имеете смелость говорить про оскорбления.

Чтобы говорить про оскорбления других, нужно вначале устранить эти самые оскорбления из собственного воспевания, то есть нужно знать их в лицо, а не просто оперировать заученными цитатами и ложными идеями об оскорблениях. По словам Иисуса, _"Лицемер! вынь прежде бревно из твоего глаза и тогда увидишь, как вынуть сучок из глаза брата твоего"_

Чтобы понять эти два последние предложения, не нужно пользоваться ничем, кроме логики. Но слепая вера в цитаты мешает сделать даже это. Фанатизм и пракрита сахаджия очень распространенные явления среди так называемых преданных.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Дело в том, что "ясья прасадат.." и "гопипадакамалайордасадасанудаса" это не отдельные, а основополагающие цитаты Гаудмя вайшнавизма. Если есть теория в которую они не укладываются, то эта теория априори неверна. Даже сами теории должны строится по принципу "ясья прасадат..". И "дасов" из "гопипада.." вычёркивать не стоит.


На одни и те же явления можно смотреть с разных точек зрения. Откуда вы знаете что вы смотрите с единственно верной точки? Как вы это определяете?
Где ваша точка опоры? Для любого здания нужен прочный фундамент.

В этих ваших предложениях я вижу просто набор слов, смысл которых может быть очень разный. А реальных вещей в этом предложении нет вообще. Набор терминов, глубокого понимания которого нет, а есть притянутое понимание из материального мира, которое туда не подходит.

Это что научные факты какие-то, что вы употребляете термины так, как будто смотрите на них лично под микроскопом? Это просто интерпретация вашим умом каких-то прочитанных терминов, которых вы сами не видели и не слышали. Разве не так? В таком случае эти предложения вообще не несут никакого смысла, т.к. в них нет никакого фундамента.

Чтобы строить здание диалога, вначале нужно установить фундамент. Сейчас каждый использует термины как ему заблагорассудится. Что угодно считают чем угодно. О какой дискуссии речь?

По этому я и просил вас не употреблять термины, т.к. за ними как за лесом, ничего не видно. Всю духовную науку можно изложить простыми человеческими словами из обычной жизни. Конечно, терминология ачарьев удобна. Но употреблять её можно только, если совершенно четко понимать что является чем, а не спорить, подставляя вместо реальных вещей свои выдумки или материальные представления о духовных объектах.

Это даже не дискуссия о реальных вещах, а дискуссия о нагромождениях ума. Какой смысл этим заниматься? Можно взять кусочек истины, и тогда из этого кусочка установить всю истину. В дискуссиях и размышлениях. В этом есть смысл. Но какой смысл оперировать нагромождениями, бесконечно далекими от истины? Нужен фундамент, краеугольный камень, кусочек истины, проверяемый опытом, а не верой. Вера глуха и слепа. А опыт имеет глаза и уши.

Чем вот по вашему духовный объект отличается от материального? По вашему опыту.

К сожалению, лекцию слушать некогда. Вот если бы текст.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Шраддхамайо 'йам пурушах – «каждый во что-то верит». Поэтому если человек не имеет веры в гуру, он вынужден верить своему уму. Тот, кто является гуру самому себе, не может быть хорошим учеником. Человек, который никому не доверяет, представляет собой жалкое зрелище. Ему не на кого положиться. Ни к кому не питая ни доверия, ни любви, он обречен на вечные скитания в мире неопределенности и страха.


Короткие изречения страдают несовершенством. Кроме того, что каждый во что-то верит, каждый еще и имеет опыт. И если его вера идет против его опыта, то грош цена такой вере. Если вы будете верить что умеете ходить ногами, но ходить не умеете, зачем такая вера? 

Люди вообще не думают что говорят, говорят что попало, лишь бы поговорить... Зато типа авторитетно... 

Тот кто верит в то, что не имеет фундамента, он просто слепец. Не позволяйте себе верить в то, что оторвано от прочной земли. Человек - это тот, кто делает шаги. Вы можете верить в то, что сделаете шаг, но вы должны также и сделать его. Одной веры недостаточно. Может быть вы его и не сделаете. Человек не видит дальше чем позволяет ему горизонт и не делает больше одного шага за раз. Но именно сделанные шаги раскрывают горизонт, а не вера. Что толку, если вы будете верить что идете на юг в то время как будете идти на север? Выкиньте на помойку такую веру без опоры на реальность.

Но если вы перестанете говорить того, чего не понимаете, а просто будете делать шаги, то увидите больше того во что можете поверить. Верой вы не сойдете с места, но шагами вы достигнете неба.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

РЕЗОЛЮЦИЯ УПРАВЛЯЮЩЕГО ОРГАНА ИСККОН ИНДИИ (БЮРО) В ОТВЕТ НА РЕЗОЛЮЦИЮ ДЖИ-БИ-СИ «О ЖЕНЩИНАХ-ДИКША-ГУРУ»

Поскольку на полугодовом заседании в Тирупати в 2019 году Джи-би-си принял резолюцию, предоставляющую женщинам право быть дикша-гуру. Тогда как до этого, на заседании в Пуне в феврале 2019 года Бюро приняло резолюцию, призывающую Джи-би-си не принимать никаких резолюций о женщинах-дикша-гуру до проведения диалога с Бюро, но, к сожалению, Джи-би-си не сделал этого, и Бюро чувствует себя огорченным и подавленным из-за пренебрежения, проявленного Джи-би-си по отношению к Бюро;

поскольку все мы знаем, что «книги - это основа», и в нашей основополагающей книге «Шримад Бхагаватам» 4.12.32, Прабхупада ясно утверждает, что «будучи женщиной… Сунити не могла быть дикша-гуру Дхрувы». Бюро приходит к выводу, что указанная резолюция об учреждении женщин-дикша-гуру противоречит, в нашем понимании, этому прямому указанию Шрилы Прабхупады;

поскольку принятая Джи-Би-Си резолюция о женщинах-дикша-гуру приводит к расколу и распрям в общемировом сообществе преданных;

поскольку члены Бюро приходят к выводу, что указанная резолюция, учреждающая женщин-дикша-гуру, противоречит устоявшимся вайшнавским практикам, традициям и «культуре гаудийа-ваишнавов линии Сарасватов», изложенной в различных ведических писаниях;

поскольку попытки учредить женщин-дикша-гуру в ИСККОН противоречат наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады об установлении варнашрама-дхармы как социальной системы ИСККОН;

поскольку Шрила Прабхупада не давал священный шнур женщинам, поэтому мы заключаем, что они не имеют права давать его другим;

поскольку у Шрилы Прабхупады было очень много искренних и старших учениц, но, тем не менее, он никогда не назначал ни одной женщины президентом храма, членом Джи-Би-Си или ритвиком (гуру - согласно письму от 9 июля) и таким образом показал своё намерение утвердить учение шастр о том, что женщина всегда должна находиться под защитой и не иметь власти над мужчинам;

поскольку Бюро опасается, что, раз Джи-би-си имеет тенденцию назначать женщин президентами храмов и Джи-би-си, а теперь — женщинами-дикша-гуру, то это откроет двери для дальнейших западных либеральных эгалитаристских идей о том, что мужчины и женщины абсолютно равны. Такие взгляды Прабхупада осуждал бессчётное количество раз;

поскольку из-за этой резолюции и её последующего практического применения лидеры четырёх вайшнавских сампрадай и истинные последователи санатана-дхармы будут вынуждены поставить под сомнение подлинность ИСККОН.;

поскольку члены Бюро считают, что резолюция Джи-Би-Си, разрешающая женщинам быть дикша-гуру, пусть даже на региональной основе, негативно повлияет на ИСККОН Индии, так как преданные во всем мире рассматривают ИСККОН как единую организацию, а не как отделённые структуры, в каждой из которых существует своя система инициации. Поэтому никто не сможет говорить, что тот, кто был инициирован женщиной-гуру за пределами Индии, не является настоящим инициированным преданным на территории Индии. Мы хотим отметить, что в ИСККОН Индии больше всего храмов, самое большое число преданных, занятых полностью преданным служением, и прихожан, а также лидирующее положение в мире по распространению книг. Более того, мы хотели бы отметить, что подавляющее большинство прихожан ИСККОН в США, Канаде, Великобритании, Австралии, Новой Зеландии, а также определённый процент прихожан в Западной Европе, являются индийцами, и они, естественно, имеют отношения с ИСККОН в Индии;

поскольку Бюро учитывает голосование на ICC - собрании президентов и руководителей индийских храмов, и на IIAC - совместном заседании Бюро и представителей окружного совета. Оба эти органа подавляющим большинством проголосовали за отклонение этой резолюции Джи-би-си:
результаты голосования ICC — семьдесят шесть - за, три – против, четыре - воздержались; результаты голосования IIAC — двадцать один - за, три - против и шесть - воздержались. Эти органы призвали нас передать своё требование к Джи-би-си отменить эту резолюцию;

поскольку нет острой необходимости принимать такую резолюцию, в то время как Джи-би-си еще не пришло к четкому, хорошо продуманному выводу о гуру-таттве (дикша, шикша и т. д.), уникальном положении нашего основателя-ачарйи для последующих поколений;

поскольку эта резолюция, которая может иметь далеко идущие последствия для ИСККОН, была принята Джи-би-си лишь простым большинством голосов, тогда как (даже) для избрания члена Джи-би-си требуется большинство 4/5 голосов,

поэтому, ввиду вышеизложенного, РЕШЕНО:

— Бюро настоящим выражает своё решительное возражение против резолюции Джи-би-си о женщинах-дикша-гуру, принятой на собрании в Тирупати в 2019 году;

— Бюро призывает орган Джи-би-си отменить резолюцию о женщинах-дикша-гуру на годовом общем собрании в 2020 году и, как просило Бюро в феврале 2019 года, вступить в диалог с нами по этому спорному вопросу, чтобы прийти к взаимоприемлемому решению на основе гуру, садху и и шастр;

- кроме того, Бюро призывает орган Джи-би-си заново сформировать Шастрический совещательный комитет (SAC) по согласованию с Бюро, поскольку, как представляется, выводы документов SAC 2005 и 2013 года по теме женщин-дикша-гуру, на основе которых была создана резолюция Джи-би-си, неверны.

[Результаты голосования Бюро: 14 - за, 1 - против, 1 воздержался. Резолюция принята]

Индийское Бюро ИСККОН
25.11.2019
Источник: https://vk.cc/a4Y29Z

=========
Индийское бюро ИСККОН (The ISKCON Bureau of India) является управляющим органом ИСККОН Индии. В состав бюро входят президенты храмов Индии, руководители общин, зональные секретари и другие лидеры. Бюро обладает всей полнотой полномочий (в т.ч. юридических), официально представляет ИСККОН на территории Индии и руководит им. Все решения по ИСККОН Индии принимает Бюро и Правительство Индии имеет дело только с ним. Международное ДжиБиСи на территории Индии не имеет власти. Как отмечалось ранее, ИСККОН Индии составляет порядка 85% численности от всего мирового ИСККОН, при этом в храмах и общинах за пределами Индии индийцы так же составляют большинство. По факту члены Бюро являются лидерами для большинства последователей ИСККОН по всему миру. В связи с этим, мы приходим к заключению о том, что от решения Бюро зависит будущее ИСККОН.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> По факту члены Бюро являются лидерами для большинства последователей ИСККОН по всему миру. В связи с этим, мы приходим к заключению о том, что от решения Бюро зависит будущее ИСККОН.


Это очень прискорбный вывод  :sed:  Причем это противоречит воле Шрилы Прабхупады, который уполномочил GBC, а не индийское Бюро управлять делами ИСККОН. Шрила Прабхупада был противником излишней централизации и считал, что храмы для нормального развития должны иметь свободу действий и принятия решений. Это что-то типа того, что в США в разных штатах есть разные местные законы при сохранении общей конституции. Местное самоуправление всегда эффективнее полной централизации, которая не учитывает местные особенности.

----------


## Aryan

> поскольку принятая Джи-Би-Си резолюция о женщинах-дикша-гуру приводит к расколу и распрям в общемировом сообществе преданных;


Индийские товарищи вышли на майдан, и похоже, своего добьются. Аргументы очень весомые




> поскольку Шрила Прабхупада не давал священный шнур женщинам, поэтому мы заключаем, что они не имеют права давать его другим;


Это же подтвердил ныне действующий SAC (женщина может быть гуру, но шнур давать не может).




> поскольку из-за этой резолюции и её последующего практического применения лидеры четырёх вайшнавских сампрадай и истинные последователи санатана-дхармы будут вынуждены поставить под сомнение подлинность ИСККОН.;


Да и католики недоумевать будут... 
Немногчисленные плюсы этой резолюции вряд ли перевесят очевидные минусы.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.



----------


## Sitalatma das

Только хотел посоветовать комментарии под видео почитать, а их все уже удалили. Было 82 когда я последний раз смотрел.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Только хотел посоветовать комментарии под видео почитать, а их все уже удалили. Было 82 когда я последний раз смотрел.


Цензура  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если говорить о большинстве, то большинство в ИСККОН не индусов, а матаджи. 

Я бы посмеялась, если бы провели голосование и все бы увидели, кого бы выбирали себе в гуру матаджи, будь у них выбор выбирать Вайшнави... Потому что так намного удобнее для обучения. 

Я отлично помню, что все матаджи задавались у нас этим вопросом, а почему же нет гуру-матаджи. А потом смирялись с ситуацией.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И поскольку муж не может быть дикша-гуру жены, 

поскольку индусы миру не указ (апеллировать к нац. признаку... это конечно что-то... и кстати, с чего они взяли, что все их соотечественники за границей придерживаются одного с ними с мнения)

поскольку уровень некоторых старших _Вайшнави_ таков, что они уже по факту - шикша-гуру для многих своих учениц, 
поскольку шикша-гуру и становится дикша-гуру для своих благодарных и преданных последователей, 
а выбирать в дикша-гуру кого-то _другого_ для благодарных за свой духовный прогресс благодаря санге учеников - нонсенс, 

поскольку у нас не система ритвиков, а именно система обучения _у сознающих себя и Кришну_ душ и следования за ними,

поскольку никому не должно быть никакого дела до того, кто у кого дикша-гуру, 

поскольку *ЭТО КРИШНА дает ученикам гуру, а потом гуру дает ученикам КРИШНУ*,

то смиренная просьба к излишне беспокоящимся _не о своем деле_  противникам резолюции: не брать на себя роль Бога. 
Это дело Кришны, кто за кем идет по пути к Нему и кто кого ведет к Нему. 

Беспокоятся в основном те, кому самим хочется постов и признания... 
поэтому они думают, что и у _старших Вайшнави_ тот же мотив.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> И поскольку муж не может быть дикша-гуру жены, 
> 
> поскольку индусы миру не указ (апеллировать к нац. признаку... это конечно что-то... и кстати, с чего они взяли, что все их соотечественники за границей придерживаются одного с ними с мнения)
> 
> поскольку уровень некоторых старших _Вайшнави_ таков, что они уже по факту - шикша-гуру для многих своих учениц, 
> поскольку шикша-гуру и становится дикша-гуру для своих благодарных и преданных последователей, 
> а выбирать в дикша-гуру кого-то _другого_ для благодарных за свой духовный прогресс благодаря санге учеников - нонсенс, 
> 
> поскольку у нас не система ритвиков, а именно система обучения _у сознающих себя и Кришну_ душ и следования за ними,
> ...


Самое разумное послание за все 22 страницы этой темы.

----------


## Sitalatma das

А разве не заметно, что из этой цепочки аргументов выпали Шрила Прабхупада, ИСККОН, и ДжиБиСи? Чтоб всё не цитировать:

"поскольку никому не должно быть никакого дела до того, кто у кого дикша-гуру, 

поскольку ЭТО КРИШНА дает ученикам гуру, а потом гуру дает ученикам КРИШНУ,

то... просьба.. не брать на себя роль Бога"

А началась цепочка с этого:

"поскольку уровень некоторых старших Вайшнави таков, что они уже по факту - шикша-гуру для многих своих учениц"

То есть начинается с того, что есть преданные которые считают кого-то своими духовными наставниками. Этого, однако, явно не достаточно. У Киртанананды времён корон и скипетров последователей было наверняка больше и они видели его гораздо более квалифицированным чем воспринимаются современные кандидаты в гуру, причём обоих полов, а закончилось всё равно плачевно. То есть нужно что-то ещё кроме энтузиазма учеников. Хотя если есть только я и Кришна и никому не должно быть дела до того, кто у меня дикша гуру, то конечно можно всех лесом послать, особенно если ДжиБиСи на данный момент удалось убедить проголосовать определённым образом.

То есть выглядит этот порыв к утверждению ЖДГ как "было бы желание, а Кришна исполнит".

А должно быть - у Кришны есть желания, пойдём исполнять.

Пятнадцать лет на борьбу за ЖДГ потратили, и что инициация изменит для этих учениц? Теперь (за пределами Индии) могут заслуженно гордиться званием инициированных? Вот это достижение.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Международное ДжиБиСи на территории Индии не имеет власти.


Это не более чем фантазии не очень сведущих людей. ИСККОН Бюро (юрлицо ИСККОН в Индии) не независимая организация, как пытаются представить противники резолюции GBC о вайшнави-дикша-гуру. ИСККОН бюро находится под контролем GBC, и в Индии есть зональные представители GBC как в других странах мира. Кстати, председателем ИСККОН Бюро является Шрила Гопал Кришна Госвами, один из членов GBC. Эта резолюция ИСККОН Бюро есть вполне ожидаемая вещь, учитывая предысторию борьбы определенных преданных против разрешения вайшнави принимать роль дикша-гуру. И даже в самой резолюции GBC дано право региональным управляющим советам принимать решение о вайшнави-дикша-гуру в их регионах. Это как раз сделано с учетом мнения лидеров в Индии. То, что в Индии активно против этой идеи, было известно давно. НО попытка представить это заявление ИСККОН Бюро в Индии как что-то отменяющее решение GBC, это не более чем манипуляция, призванная сбить с толку не очень знающих преданных.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Очень хорошее объяснение Мадана Мохана Прабху на тему вайшнави-дикша-гуру, "феминизма" и прочих связанных тем https://vk.com/madana_mohan?w=wall-22829957_3732

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вполне очевидно, что  аргументы противников вайшнави-дикша-гуру главным образом затрагивают социальную сферу.  И очевидно, что резолюция GBC намного больше соответствует настроению Шрилы Прабхупады и его революционному видению, и отображает наставления Шрилы Прабхупады во всей полноте, в отличие от подхода, когда выбираются лишь выгодные тем или иным группам высказывания Шрилы Прабхупады и сознательно игнорируются другие его высказывания.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

*Деваки матаджи о женщинах-дикша-гуру*

Я хотела бы поделиться некоторыми мыслями по этой широко обсуждаемой теме, не желая никого побеспокоить, разжечь горячие дискуссии или создать напряженность. Я просто хочу осветить один важный аспект, который, по моим наблюдениям, не упоминался в этой связи. По крайней мере, это не упоминается ни в одном из документов, представленных нашими лидерами по этому вопросу.



Одно из главных отличий между «машиной» мужчины и «машиной» женщины заключается в том, что женская природа более эмоциональна. Так устроено в соответствии с божественным планом Кришны: иначе кто бы позаботился о маленьких детях и сыграл роль их самого первого Гуру?! Таким образом, эмоциональные нужды и природа побуждают большинство женщин учиться тому, как быть бескорыстными слугами, воспитывая детей, и это также побуждает нас, женщин, принять прибежище у мужчины. И это добавляет жизни больше красок и ощущений. Разве жизнь не была бы скучной и серой, если бы у всех была мужская природа...?!

Однако эта эмоциональная природа также может стать препятствием, особенно потому, что эмоции имеют тенденцию затмить наше видение и разум настолько, что мы не можем воспринимать вещи такими, какие они есть на самом деле. Материальные эмоции связаны с платформой ума, которая является очень ненадежной и неустойчивой основой.

Большинство из нас, кто находится в женском теле, несомненно, могут согласиться с тем, что иногда наши эмоции одолевают нас и искажают наше видение вещей. И в результате мы чрезмерно реагируем, приходим к неверным выводам и делаем или говорим именно то, что не следует делать или говорить. Так мы выставляем себя глупыми. Это следствие влияний эмоций, затуманивающих разум.

В «Бхагаватам» есть история о Господе Шиве и Парвати, где она проклинает Читракету, решив, что он оскорбляет ее мужа. Прабхупада дает следующее объяснение в комментарии к ШБ 6.17.34-35:




> «На этом примере хорошо видно различие между мужчиной и женщиной, существующее даже на высшем уровне развития — на уровне Шивы и его супруги. Господь Шива прекрасно понял намерения Читракету, чего нельзя сказать о Парвати. Следовательно, даже на уровне богов женщины не так сообразительны, как мужчины. Можно с уверенностью сказать, что женщины уступают мужчине по интеллекту. В настоящее время на Западе идет жаркая дискуссия о равенстве полов, но, как следует из этого стиха, женщины всегда менее разумны, чем мужчины.
> Читракету упрекнул своего друга, Господа Шиву, за то, что тот посадил жену к себе на колени. В ответ Господь Шива хотел заметить царю, что и сам он, изображая из себя великого преданного, тем не менее наслаждался обществом женщин-видьядхари. Эта шуточная дуэль между друзьями не могла служить поводом для проклятия. Узнав об этом от Господа Шивы, Парвати, скорее всего, испытала жгучее раскаяние за то, что обрекла Читракету на рождение в облике демона. Богиня Парвати недооценила положение Читракету, но теперь, выслушав наставления Господа Шивы, она устыдилась своего поступка».


Так что даже на примере Парвати мы видим, что она руководствовалась эмоциями, принимала все близко к сердцу, потому и прокляла Читракету. Выслушав наставления мужа, она почувствовала себя глупой и закрыла лицо платком своего сари.

Прабхупада ясно указывает на то, что женское видение и разум всегда уступают мужскому —даже на таких высоких уровнях.

Честно говоря, мне потребовалось много лет, чтобы не только проглотить комментарии Прабхупады, но и принять их глубоко в сердце. Чем больше мы отождествляем себя с телом — грубым и тонким, тем труднее нам принять слова Прабхупады. То, что внутри нас больше всего восстает против этого, есть ни что иное, как ложное эго.

Нельзя сказать, что видение любого мужчины превосходит видение любой женщины. Нет, но если мы говорим о вайшнаве и вайшнави, которые находятся примерно на одном уровне — схожи по статусу, уровню развития и приверженности преданному служению, то взгляд мужчины на вещи всегда превосходит взгляд женщины, потому что она склонна поддаваться влиянию эмоций, которые затуманивают ее разум.

Должна признать, что имею практическое подтверждение этому в моей жизни в обществе преданных. Если у меня есть выбор, к кому обратиться с вопросом и попросить наставление, я всегда предпочитаю пойти к старшему преданному в мужском теле, поскольку знаю, что получу более рассудительный и ясный ответ, и общение всегда будет по делу; тогда как дискуссии с женщинами часто заканчиваются эмоционально, а суть дела теряется в мелких деталях. С другой стороны, если мне нужен совет, который требует женской интуиции и мудрости, то я советуюсь со старшей матаджи.

Так что мужчины и женщины очень разные — они отличаются не только грубым, но и тонким телом. Кришна дал и мужчинам, и женщинам совершенное грубое и тонкое тело, чтобы играть определенные роли в этом мире и в то же время достигать духовного прогресса. Таким образом, именно эмоциональная природа делает нас неквалифицированными для выполнения определенных функций: быть гуру, а также занимать руководящие и управленческие должности. Даже необходимость прочитать лекцию не отклоняясь от сути часто дается женщине гораздо труднее по той же причине.

Я осмелюсь сказать, что, находясь на эмоциональной платформе, невозможно поднять других на трансцендентную платформу — независимо от того, находимся мы в теле мужчины или женщины, и речь не только о дикше, но и о глубокой и серьезной шикше. Возможно, это объясняет то, почему Прабхупада говорит, что женщин-дикша-гуру не будет много. Редко можно найти женщину, которая не попадает под влияние своих эмоций.

Конечно, в наши дни многие мужчины имеют очень эмоциональную природу, их разум также затуманен эмоциями и, следовательно, они не могут поднять других на трансцендентную платформу.

Я знаю нескольких женщин, которые занимают высокие руководящие должности и испытывают эмоциональные страдания, мучаются от бессонницы и многих беспокойств. Почему вайшнави захочет разрушить свой бхаджан, занимая должность, которая причинит ей столько страданий?! Только чтобы немного удовлетворить свое эго?

Однажды очень высокопоставленный и образованный брахмачари в Бангладеш сказал мне следующие слова: «Матаджи, мой Гуру Махарадж — наш отец, а вы — наша мать». И с ласковой улыбкой он добавил: «И часто мать важнее, чем отец — да, мать важнее...! »

Такова сладость и красота духовной культуры. Для чего вайшнави, которая имеет представление о более глубоких тайнах духовной культуры, захочет поменять свое положение любящей духовной матери на иное, просто чтобы быть принятой как дикша-гуру или ведущий руководитель?!

Женщины могут оказывать влияние с помощью бескорыстного служения и любви, и это влияние намного превосходят влияние мужчин с большим званием и положением! Женская энергия гораздо более сильная и влиятельная, чем мужская энергия. В конце концов, Шримати Радхарани контролирует Верховного Контролирующего, не будучи дикша-гуру и не имея большого звания.

Наконец, шикша важнее дикши. Целью дикши является получение шикши. Сат-гуру не нуждается в авторизации. Сат-гуру не может перестать быть гуру! Люди придут, вдохновятся и примут его руководство. Они будут знать, где они могут получить поддержку и вдохновение. Никто не может запретить сат-гуру быть гуру. Есть тысячи преданных, которые жаждут духовной поддержки. Давайте просто вдохновлять их и поддерживать их, не гоняясь за признанием и славой, выполняя свои обязанности и играя те роли, которые мы призваны играть… ..!

Ваша слуга, Деваки деви даси
20 ноября 2013 г.
Источник: http://www.dandavats.com/?p=12073

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Таким образом, именно эмоциональная природа делает нас неквалифицированными для выполнения определенных функций: быть гуру, а также занимать руководящие и управленческие должности. 
> (...)
> Я знаю нескольких женщин, которые занимают высокие руководящие должности и испытывают эмоциональные страдания, мучаются от бессонницы и многих беспокойств. Почему вайшнави захочет разрушить свой бхаджан, занимая должность, которая причинит ей столько страданий?! Только чтобы немного удовлетворить свое эго?


При всем уважении к матаджи Деваки, у меня всегда вызывали противоречивые чувства эти ее высказывания. 
Во-первых, она говорит, что эмоциональная природа мешает женщине исполнять роль гуру. Эта эмоциональная роль больше мешает когда нужно давать наставления. Именно тут, а не в акте вручения четок или подбора имени эмоции мешают. Представьте себе на минутку что было бы если бы кто-то, исполняя роль наставницы, не умеет контролировать свои чувства. На исповедь подопечной такая "наставница" повела бы себя по-женски: посмеялась бы с горя подопечной или сказала бы ей что-то вроде: "Сама виновата. Не нужны мне твои проблемы". Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада и говорил неоднократно, что шикша и дикша гуру имеют одинаковую квалификацию. 
Я не понимаю ее логики тут: она дает наставления, но одновременно говорит о том, что женщины не могут контролировать свои эмоции, поэтому не квалифицированы для роли дикша-гуру... Дикшу можно сравнить с одномоментным актом открывания двери, тогда как шикша - этот тот поводырь, который ведет человека после прохождения через дверь в течении всей его последующей жизни. Поэтому для того, чтобы давать наставления, более важно уметь контролировать эмоции, чем чтобы дать дикшу.  
Во-вторых, она говорит с сожалением о женщинах, занимающих административные посты, хотя сама она при этом находится в роли Джи-Би-Си. Это не противоречие разве? Да и ее прызывы исполнять женщинам только их женские роли, быть матерью и т.д. расходится с ее личным примером. 
У меня много лет это не укладывалось в голове. Рада, что сейчас Джи-Би-Си очень четко и ясно прояснило на основе шастр, а не несовершенной логики и эмоций этот вопрос по поводу женщин дикша-гуру. Надеюсь, это только ее старые убеждения и сейчас они поменялись. Не зря написали дату ее публикации.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Во-вторых, она говорит с сожалением о женщинах, занимающих административные посты, хотя сама она при этом находится в роли Джи-Би-Си. Это не противоречие разве? Да и ее прызывы исполнять женщинам только их женские роли, быть матерью и т.д. расходится с ее личным примером.


Иезуитский подход. Забыли упомянуть, какая конкретно "роль джибиси", а то у всех в голове "ну ничего себе, майор из джибиси проповедует следование стри-дхарме!" Уточню, что это роль в комитете по заботе о преданных  :smilies:  Т.е. матаджи настолько выросла, что прошла путь от заботы о детях до заботы о всех вайшнавах, как и полагается старшей уважаемой матаджи - матери для всех остальных. Или чем, по вашему, ещё можно заниматься в комитете такого направления? Командовать и наслаждаться властью?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Иезуитский подход. Забыли упомянуть, какая конкретно "роль джибиси", а то у всех в голове "ну ничего себе, майор из джибиси проповедует следование стри-дхарме!" Уточню, что это роль в комитете по заботе о преданных  Т.е. матаджи настолько выросла, что прошла путь от заботы о детях до заботы о всех вайшнавах, как и полагается старшей уважаемой матаджи - матери для всех остальных. Или чем, по вашему, ещё можно заниматься в комитете такого направления? Командовать и наслаждаться властью?


Какой еще путь заботы о детях? Роль Джи-Би-Си в комитете заботы, роль проповедника, сбор пожертвований и т.п. ее роли не сильно отличаются от роли Джи-Би-Си какого-то региона. И как минимум не вписываются в ее модель ведической женщины, которую она представляет в проповеди. Это те же тяготы, которые "не для женщин". 
Биографи м.Деваки тут - https://vk.com/devakidd

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

САННЬЯСИ ЧЕСТВУЮТ ВАЙШНАВИ ДИКША-ГУРУ НА ЕЁ ВЬЯСА-ПУДЖЕ 
https://vk.com/madana_mohan?w=wall-22829957_3902

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Наверное если бы было простое правило, что у женщины-дикша-гуру могут принять прибежище только женщины, не было бы никаких вопросов.

----------


## Bhishma das

Дорогие преданные!

Полагаю, что большинство преданных ISKCON (прежде всего, за счёт Индии) не одобряют данного решения GBC.

Спасибо.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

> САННЬЯСИ ЧЕСТВУЮТ ВАЙШНАВИ ДИКША-ГУРУ НА ЕЁ ВЬЯСА-ПУДЖЕ 
> https://vk.com/madana_mohan?w=wall-22829957_3902


Тлетворное влияние Запада?  :smilies: 

А, понял!

Это Бенгалия!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Полагаю, что большинство преданных ISKCON (прежде всего, за счёт Индии) не одобряют данного решения GBC.


"Пологаю" - не самые верные статистические данные...

----------


## Bhishma das

> "Пологаю" - не самые верные статистические данные...


Оопс!  :smilies: 
Ачипятка!  :smilies: 

С другой стороны, есть ложь, наглая ложь и статистика!  :smilies: 

Однако, учитывая склонность правоверных индусов следовать традиции и кастовой системе, можно всё же предположить ожидаемый результат.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

Шрила Прабхупада однажды высказался в том смысле, что ум западных людей очень беспокоен, и они всегда норовят всё менять.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

> САННЬЯСИ ЧЕСТВУЮТ ВАЙШНАВИ ДИКША-ГУРУ НА ЕЁ ВЬЯСА-ПУДЖЕ 
> https://vk.com/madana_mohan?w=wall-22829957_3902


А эта санньясини из какой сампрадайи: стесняюсь спросить?

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А эта санньясини из какой сампрадайи: стесняюсь спросить?
> 
> Харе Кришна!


Это Гаудия-матх. Там возле фото есть ссылка на статью.

----------


## Bhishma das

> Это Гаудия-матх. Там возле фото есть ссылка на статью.


Отнюдь!  :smilies: 

Несколько санньяси на фото действительно из Гаудия-матха.

А вот матаджи-санньясини из Общества Шьям-Паривар.

И какая это сампрадайа?

Кажется, всем известно, что в Гаудия-матхе никогда официальных санньясини не существовало.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

Очень жаль, что в нашем Обществе нет института референдума...

Тогда бы мы знали мнение преданных по жизненноважным вопросам.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

> ...матаджи-санньясини из Общества Шьям-Паривар.
> 
> И какая это сампрадайа?


И если та матушка не из какой вайшнавской сампрадайи, стало быть, она ваще не вайшнави!  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

Очень подробно тема _стри-дхармы_ (в т.ч.,  о _санньясини_) изложена в книге "Mothers & Masters" ЕС Бхакти Викаши Свами.
Данная книга уже выдержала несколько изданий.

В ближайшее время ожидается выход книги на русском языке с заголовком "Мать и госпожа".

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Очень подробно тема _стри-дхармы_ (в т.ч.,  о _санньясини_) изложена в книге "Mothers & Masters" ЕС Бхакти Викаши Свами.
> !


Резолюция Джи-Би-Си #313 (2016 года): Мнения, выраженные Бхакти Викашей Свами в его книге «Женщина: мать или господин?», принадлежат исключительно автору и не обязательно отражают взгляды и практику Международного общества сознания Кришны (ИСККОН) или его основателя-ачарьи Его Божественной Милости А.С. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.
http://www.dandavats.com/?p=28016

----------


## Bhishma das

Ну да, GBC даже пытался однажды запретить распространение данной книги.
Очень известная история.

Однако автор книги ссылается исключительно на Шрилу Прабхупаду.

А Вы таки почитайте книгу!

Ибо очень распространено мнение: Не читал, но осуждаю!
 :smilies:

----------


## Sitalatma das

Эта гуру Гаудийиская. Основатель их ашрама был учеником Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати с детских лет, вырос в Матхе, но организовал этот женский ашрам самостоятельно, после того как сам ушёл после раскола. После его ухода старшей ученице пришлось инициировать за отсуствием альтернативы. По какому праву он им санньясу начал давать непонятно - сам от вроде санньясу ни от кого не получал, а сейчас женщин санньяси там с полдюжины. 

В этот раз они отмечали 25 лет её гурудевства. Живут себе, практикуют, иногда на харинамы ходят, почему бы и не почтить их "гурудеву" на день рождения?

Кстати, если только на русском, то вопрос обращения к ЖДГ решается просто - гурудев и гурудева. "Я послушал гурудеву. Я сходил на даршан гурудевы." Всё лучше альтернативного "Ты это своей гурве в личку пошли."

Что ИСККОН собирается делать с подобными примерами ЖДГ непонятно. Выглядит это всё как-то неавторитетно. У нас что, тоже такое предвидится?

----------


## Bhishma das

Та матушка из апасампрадайи?

Кстати, в Гаудия-матхе брожение умов  :smilies:  началось значительно ранее образования ISKCON.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Перепалка удалена.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Очень жаль, что в нашем Обществе нет института референдума...
> 
> Тогда бы мы знали мнение преданных по жизненноважным вопросам.
> 
> Харе Кришна!


Слава Богу, что в нашем Обществе нет института референдума! Демократия до добра не доведет. Особенно в духовном обществе.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Разве Прабхупада где-то говорил или писал о необходимости референдума? Что стоит "глас народа" в вопросах, которые требуют тонкого понимания? Он говорил о коллегиальном принятии решений органом GBC.

----------


## Bhishma das

При отсутствии института референдума (или других демократических структур) всегда имеется опасность принятия авторитарных решений, притом субъективных.

А авторитарность, как известно, не терпит инакомыслия!  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Амира

> При отсутствии института референдума (или других демократических структур) всегда имеется опасность принятия авторитарных решений, притом субъективных.
> 
> А авторитарность, как известно, не терпит инакомыслия!


К сожалению, GBC это не авторитарная власть и, как оказалось, на примере принятия данного решения, даже не авторитетная. Авторитарная власть это когда единоличный ачарья, всеми признанный, причем признанный даже Кришной, т.е. является уттама-адхикари. Вот тогда все его решения будут единственно правильными и справедливыми. Но к сожалению такой ачарья встречается раз в 100 лет, поэтому и наблюдается трансформация всех вайшнавских организаций в религиозные организации со всеми вытекающими последствиями.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> При отсутствии института референдума (или других демократических структур) всегда имеется опасность


Да, мы живем в мире, где на каждом шагу нас подстерегают опасности, авторитарные и демократические. Всем не угодишь. Как сказала царица Кунти в ШБ 1.8.28 "Раздоры между живыми существами возникают только на почве социальных отношений".

----------


## Bhishma das

С другой стороны, GBC организовал петицию - сбор подписей в защиту своего решения.

Здесь скрыта тонкая ирония, потому что с исторической точки зрения, 
"Появление института отправки петиций в органы публичной власти на начальном своем этапе было обусловлено ??естественной реакцией отдельных слоев населения на деспотизм авторитарной власти" (Википедия).

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

> ... наблюдается трансформация всех вайшнавских организаций в религиозные организации со всеми вытекающими последствиями.


Как сказал один мудрый человек, все мы - заложники институтолизации.
( Слово-то какое, не русское!  :smilies:  )

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

> Слава Богу, что в нашем Обществе нет института референдума! Демократия до добра не доведет. Особенно в духовном обществе.


На нет и суда нет!  :smilies: 

Ну, и слава Кришне!

А существуют ли в нашем Обществе некие механизмы опроса общественного же мнения?

Или это вопрос риторический?  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> По какому праву он им санньясу начал давать непонятно - сам от вроде санньясу ни от кого не получал, а сейчас женщин санньяси там с полдюжины.


Бхактивинод Тхакур признавал женскую санньясу. В его линии парампары есть 3 или 4 женщины-санньясини. 

"9.К какому ашраму преимущественно принадлежат женщины?
Женщины не должны принимать никакой иной ашрам кроме грихастха-ашрама и в частных случаях ванапрастха-ашрам. Если какая-то экстраординарная могущественная женщина становится успешной благодаря принятию брахмачарини или саньяса-ашрама с помощью своего образования, глубокой религиозности и способностей, все же это не является предписанием для обычных женщин, чья вера незрелая, тело слабое, а разум колеблющийся". (Бхактивинод Тхакур «Бхактивинода Вани Ваибхава»), (ЧайтаньяШикшамрита2/4)

Поэтому санньяса для женщин в каком-то Гаудия-матхе - это не отклонение от нормы. Они просто следуют за Бхактивинодом Тхакуром.
Но Шрила Прабхупада женскую санньясу не признавал. И имел право на это, потому что он ачарья - тот, кто устанавливает правила в соответствии с временем, местом и обстоятельствами на основе духовного видения. 

«Женщины не должны принимать санньясу». (Шримад Бхагаватам 3.24.40, комм.)

В истории ИСККОН после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады несколько женщин получили санньясу от Киртанананды Свами, но после его ухода из движения, они сняли с себя ее и продолжают практиковать просто как женщины в отреченном статусе, без статуса санньясини. Одна из них - известная всем матаджи Малати, ученица Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Амира

Есть два вида саньясы внутренняя и внешняя.  Внутренняя обязательна к применению для тех, конечно, кто хочет осознать Кришну. Чтобы жить в отречении в мыслях, делах и поступках и все посвящать Кришне не нужно никакое официальное разрешение и не обязательно уходить в лес. Внешнюю же саньясу принимают для общества, чтобы получить статус. Господь Чайтанья принял саньясу, чтобы к Нему прислушивались и принимали Его проповедь. Общество живет материальными статусами и понятиями, поэтому для него важно кто твой гуру, от кого ты принял саньясу, тогда я послушаю тебя или пожертвую тебе. Кришне же не нужны официальные документы с подписью и печатью, Он оценивает личность по её внутренним качествам. И тот кто думает, что когда попадет в духовный мир, там у него спросят кто твой гуру и от кого ты принял саньясу, еще очень далек от духовного мира на самом деле. Пока человек не оставит все свои материальные отождествления, ему рано еще думать о духовном мире.

----------


## Амира

И еще, преданные часто забывают о Кришне и о том что нужно полагаться на Него. Кришне нравятся когда на Него полагаются, ожидают Его милости и зависят от Него. Кришна чувствует себя обязанным такому преданному. Основная отличительная особенность саньяси это не его внешний вид, а то что он всегда и во всем полагается на Кришну и зависит только от Него. Так кто нам мешает стать саньяси? Какое нужно разрешение и от кого? Преданные часто высказываю свои материальные желания и требования, что все им должны, то Кришне предаться не дают - нет официальной разрешения, то служения не дают, то не защищают, то преданным стыдно, что разрешили женщинам становиться гуру. В общем общество столь несправедливо к ним таким святым и хорошим. Но при этом у них не возникает желания полюбить Кришну и они уже забыли о миллионах своих грехов. Нам никогда не искупить всех совершенных грехов, подумайте об этом, когда ваша гордость "бьёт" через край. Но Кришна столь милостив, что стоит Ему предаться и Он никогда не поставит нам в вину наши прошлые грехи. А насчет стыда, то должно быть стыдно от того, что до сих пор не осознали Кришну и не полюбили Его. Поэтому прежде чем ждать исполнения своих требований и материальный желаний подумайте о своих невыполненных долгах. А чтобы отдать все долги и исполнить все свои желания, прежде всего духовные, достаточно лишь предаться Кришне и полюбить Его.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Бхактивинод Тхакур признавал женскую санньясу. В его линии парампары есть 3 или 4 женщины-санньясини.


Они были не санньяси, а инициирующими гуру по праву рождения. В некоторых линиях весь "гуруизм" передавался от матери к дочери. Такая практика "джата-госаи" классифицируется как апа-сампрадая. То, что их звали "госвамини" не означает, что они принимали санньясу. 

Больше примеров хороших и разных! Нам же теперь надо кому-нибудь следовать с этой практикой ЖДГ (извините за сарказм).




> что когда попадет в духовный мир, там у него спросят кто твой гуру


Такая ситуация невозможна, поскольку это гуру приводит человека в духовный мир, а не то, что как из яйца вылупился и теперь надо разбираться, кто это яйцо отложил, а можно и не разбираться.

Хотя в целом большое спасибо за предыдущие два поста.

----------


## Bhishma das

> К сожалению, GBC это не авторитарная власть и, как оказалось, на примере принятия данного решения, даже не авторитетная.


Так-то оно так!

Однако признаки попыток авторитаризма очевидны.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Амира

> Хотя в целом большое спасибо за предыдущие два поста.


Спасибо вам.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Джи-Би-Си и президенты храмов проголосовали за вайшнави-дикша-гуру
11 января 2020 г.

Мы, члены GBC и президенты храмов ИСККОН в Северной Америке, глубоко благодарим международный орган GBC за его решение, позволившее квалифицированным вайшнави давать инициации при определенных обстоятельствах, установленных GBC.

Проголосовали: 45 "за", 0 против, 0 воздержавшихся.

http://vaishnaviministry.org/na-temp...lR2hETqyOOB2Go

----------


## Амира

> Должна быть Кришна-катха вместо всего этого.


Все равно тема оказалась очень полезной не смотря даже на конфликты. Вообще конфликты это очень важный элемент социального взаимодействия. Во-первых много интересного можно услышать о себе  :smilies: . Во-вторых много нового и важного можно узнать о другом человеке. Ну не в горы же идти в конце концов (как поет Высоцкий), чтобы узнать как себя человек проявит в нестандартной (стрессовой ситуации)  :smilies: .

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп, оскорбления и последовавшие дискуссии удалены.
Тема закрыта как вызывающая неуместные беспокойства.

----------

